# AoC wird eine Enttäuschung.



## spectrumizer (26. Mai 2008)

Aus dem AoC-Forum:


			
				Kronos schrieb:
			
		

> Aus gegebenen Anlass möchte ich hier gerne nochmal Firderis Blogeintrag auf aocblog.de einwerfen. Ich hoffe du hast nichts dagegen Firderis.
> 
> Age of Conan wird eine Enttäuschung!
> 
> ...


----------



## Deltron1985 (26. Mai 2008)

Schöner Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## (Andara) (26. Mai 2008)

Das habe ich auch schon gelesen, und ich kann dem nur zustimmen.
Ich bin selber mometan noch aktiver WoW Spieler, und teste gerade AoC.

Das grösste unding ist, dass jedes neue Online Rollenspiel mit dem momentanen Stand von WoW verglichen wird. Die 3 Jahre, die WoW reifen musste, werden hier einfach übersehen, es heisst nur:

- OMG, alles buggy
- Laggy bei Release, geht ja gar nicht!!11
- Berufe fürn Popo etc etc

Wer wie ich mit WoW gross geworden ist (im spielerischen Sinne, seit Release), wird wissen, wie sehr man als WoW Spieler leiden musste, bis es bis heute spielbar wurde. WoW war anfangs unspielbar, nur hatte man aus Mangel an Alternativen (vielleicht noch EQ2) sich das Ganze trotzdem angetan, und es wurde nunmal immer "besser", wobei sich dieses "besser" jeder selbst definiert.

Somit bleibt nix anderes, als diese ganzen Leute, die AoC jetzt schon abschreiben, zu ignorieren und dem Spiel seine Chance zu lassen. 

Für mich persönlich ist es nach Release wesentlich angenehmer zu spielen als WoW Anfang 2005...

just my 2 cents


----------



## Hamstax (26. Mai 2008)

AoC ist für mich bisher ein sehr gelungenes Spiel

Ich habe vorher 6 Jahre Daoc und über 1 Jahr WoW hinter mir.
Da ich bei Daoc die komplette Anfangsphase miterlebt hab und auch wie es 
dann mit ToA wieder bergab ging, hatte ich nur niedrige Anforderungen an AoC

Doch was ich gefunden habe, hat mich von den Schuhen gehaun.

Zwar sind die Quests buggy, aber lustig und erwachsen teilweise, was einfach gut tut.
Die Athmosphäre ist super. Ein schönes "Mittendrin-Gefühl".

Beim PvP war ich zunächst skeptisch und wusste nicht was ich davon halten soll.
Aber ich wurde ebenfalls positiv überrascht.
Es ist zwar hektisch und eine klare umstellung zu WoW, aber es macht Spaß.
Jede Klasse kann jede besiegen. Keine Setups die imba sind. Ok wer nen Heiler hat hat klare Vorteile
aber das liegt im Sinn der Sache.

AoC ist kein perfektes Spiel.

Es wird noch Wochen dauern bis es bugfrei spielbar wird.
Noch Monate bis man richtig extrem viel Spaß dabei hat
und evtl Jahre bis die Balance stimmt.

So long

Hamsta
lvl4x Barb on Asura 
<Vendetta>

Straight vom DaoC Salisbury


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Mai 2008)

Hamstax schrieb:


> AoC ist für mich bisher ein sehr gelungenes Spiel
> 
> Ich habe vorher 6 Jahre Daoc und über 1 Jahr WoW hinter mir.
> Da ich bei Daoc die komplette Anfangsphase miterlebt hab und auch wie es
> ...


Hab zwar "nur" 3 Jahre WoW (seit Release) hinter mir, kann mich da aber auch anschließen.

Hab von AoC nicht viel erwartet, mich nichtmal groß informiert. Nur abundzu was in der Buffed-Show und kannte halt die Filme.

Ergo konnte ich auch nicht enttäuscht werden. Einige Parallelitäten mit WoW fallen unweigerlich auf, klar. Aber das was ich bisher erlebt habe (PvE und PvP) hat mich auch sehr positiv beeindruckt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humunculus (26. Mai 2008)

AoC macht schon in der Startphase vieles besser als WoW nach 3Jahren.

3Std für ein Quest der MArke besorge 4 Leder von krokodilen bei ner dropprate von unter 1% braucht kein Mensch. das hat Blizzard aber bis heute noch nicht gecheckt.

Berufe: zighundert mal ne Unterhose zu schneidern nur um sie dann zu entzaubern ist auch alles andere als inovativ. Auch hier lernt Blizz nix dazu. Vor allem wenn man nicht wirklich brauchbares bauen kann, ausser man ist 24h/7d raider und kommt an sonnenpartikel etc.


----------



## Netskater (26. Mai 2008)

>Stand von WoW verglichen wird. Die 3 Jahre, die WoW reifen musste

so langsam kotz es mich an das jeder was zu WoWs unausgereift sagen will.

WoW war stabil, bugfrei von Anfang an, selbst wenn es einen echten Bug gab wurde der umgehend (24 stunden) behoben - aber die gab es nicht. Mein Char ist bis zum Endcontent auf 0 Bugs gestoßen.
Schön das hier wer was für AoC schreibt...nur er schreibt es selbst, AoC ist unfertig.
Die sich jetzt das unfertige AoC gekauft haben, und ihr Abo schon wieder beendet haben (wie ich) sind
selbst schuld das sie net mal ne Woche gewartet haben auf alle Reaktionen.

SCHNEESTURM (blizzard) steht für PERFEKTION und ist da die ungeschlagene Nr. 1.

Selbst Schneesturms WoW MMORPG hatte auf Anhieb Perfektion was heutzutage nicht mal mehr viele
Offline Games schaffen, (ausnahme Spielkonsolen - die wissen patches stoßen der Kundschaft schlecht auf^^)
Bei Wow spricht man über die Grafik, Atmosphäre, - Endgamecontent....bestimmt nicht über bugs.

Also laßt WoW von der Technik her in Ruhe, das ist einfach nur gelogen, da ist Schneesturm ohne Konkurenz die Nr.1 !


----------



## Schlagetot (26. Mai 2008)

Also ich bin bisher auch von AoC begeistert und weis das diese Spiel noch wächst. 
ABER: Ich verstehe das man mit WoW vergleicht ect. Den man kann mit dem heutigen Stand der Usability vergleichen nicht von vor 3 Jahren. Die macher von AoC wissen ja wie WoW und Co HEUTE aussehen. Und niemand hätte was dagegen wenn sie dort klauen. Alles was gut ist darf gerne übernommen werden.
Wenn da etwas noch nicht so ganz läuft vertraue ich bis aufweiteres aber erstmal darauf das aus Zeitgründen noch nicht alles läuft wie es laufen soll, nicht weil man das ein oder andere nicht machen will. Auch programiere sind menschen und können nicht alles auf einmal machen.


----------



## Lizard King (26. Mai 2008)

na Ihr seid ja einfach abzuspeisen.

Weil Spiele in geringem Maße vor über 3 Jahren verbuggt waren können aktuelle Spiele das natürlich auch im großen Maßstab sein.

Schließlich geht man als Käufer eines Vollpreistitels  ja davon aus das es noch nicht fertig ist und erst recht nicht den Umfang aktueller Spiele bietet oder gar überbietet.
Sozusagen ist das ein Feature bei neuen Spielen das sie verbuggt und unvollständig sind.

Euer kindlich naives Gemüt passt ja so gar nicht zur Conan Welt ^^


----------



## Shênya (26. Mai 2008)

Is doch wayne wenns noch einige buggs hat AoC wird reifen. Die Ziele von AoC sind hoch, es klingt innovativ, neu, abwechslungsreich. Vorallem auch das PvP System und umgebung.

Werde es heute holen und ma alle cahrs probieren um zu sehn was mir am ehesten gefällt.
WoW verleidet nun sowieso auch wenn es sehr schön zu spielen war bis anhin. Aber wie oben geschrieben. Blizz lernt teilweise dinge nie. Es wird einfach eintönig und stupide mit der Zeit.
Immer die selben Tasten drücken, immer die selben umgebungen x fach abfarmen, immer die selben quests. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*sich auf AoC freut*


----------



## Malakas (26. Mai 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> SCHNEESTURM (blizzard) steht für PERFEKTION und ist da die ungeschlagene Nr. 1.
> 
> Also laßt WoW von der Technik her in Ruhe, das ist einfach nur gelogen, da ist Schneesturm ohne Konkurenz die Nr.1 !
> 
> ...


----------



## Rojan (26. Mai 2008)

argument nr 2 hat rein garnichts mit dem spiel zu tun, sondern mit problemen des carriers. aber manche wollens nich verstehen...


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Mai 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> >Stand von WoW verglichen wird. Die 3 Jahre, die WoW reifen musste
> 
> so langsam kotz es mich an das jeder was zu WoWs unausgereift sagen will.
> 
> ...


Yup, genau. Mein WoW zu Anfang sah so aus: 
- Zonenwechsel = öfters Fehler #132
- Alt-Tab = jedesmal Fehler #132
- Halbe Stadt rennt im Kreis -> "Disconnected from Server", Reconnect -> World Server is not active
- Viele Skills verbuggt, vom Krieger, vom Jäger, vom Schurken. Einiges funktioniert bis heute noch nicht richtig.
- AQ Eröffnungsevent -> In UC aufs Zeppelin, im Steinkrallengebirge wieder rausgekommen -> Disconnected from Server -> Relog -> World Server is not active.
- Raid-Bosse verbuggt
- Rampage-Exploit vom Warrior beim Anfang von BC
- könnte ich jetzt noch weiterführen.


----------



## (Andara) (26. Mai 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> >Stand von WoW verglichen wird. Die 3 Jahre, die WoW reifen musste
> 
> so langsam kotz es mich an das jeder was zu WoWs unausgereift sagen will.
> 
> ...



Mich ärgern solche Posts wie deiner, die zeigen, dass du definitiv WoW nicht von Anfang an gespielt hast...
Blizzard steht für Perfektion, das ist richtig, nur 1. bei Offline Spielen und 2. nicht auf Anhieb.
Stabil war WoW ganz gewiss nicht, da hast du einfach keine Ahnung.
Bugfrei? Is klar, deswegen konnte man z.B. Kazzak damals bis nach Stormwind kiten, oder?
Von Quests braucht man nicht anzufangen, Balance bei den Klassen auch nicht...

Es geht hier nicht darum zu sagen, WoW sit schlecht, das ist nicht der Punkt, es geht lediglich um das Argument, alles ist schlechter als WoW. Sehen wir in 3 Jahren, wie AoC sich entwickelt hat, dann kann man immer noch labern.

@ Lizard King

Du bist ganz schön erhaben, für das, dass du hier auch WoW als ziemlich bugfrei bezeichnest, was es einfach nicht war...

Ich empfehle mal, auf folgender Seite nachzulesen, wie bugfrei WoW offiziell war:

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/patchnotes/


----------



## Gen91 (26. Mai 2008)

Also die Sache mit den 3 Jahren Reifung von WoW übersehen finde ich auch als Unding. Ich habe jetzt 1 Jahr WoW gezockt und nicht alles war perfekt. Bin jetzt auf AoC umgestiegen. und wenn ich jetzt nur mal das Inhaltliche der beiden Spiele vergleiche (ohne Grafik Bugs etc.) muss ich sagen, das AoC mindestens 20% besser ist als WoW.


----------



## Deltron1985 (26. Mai 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Schön das hier wer was für AoC schreibt...nur er schreibt es selbst, AoC ist unfertig.



Aha ein MMO kann fertig sein?
Also WoW braucht kein Addon, keine Bugfixes mehr.
Und wir keinen Kapitalismus mehr um die moderne Zukunft zu schaffen?


----------



## greenandmean (26. Mai 2008)

Lol

köstlich gelacht. Hab mir ja auch aoc geholt und gespielt und mich die ganze zeit darüber gewundert, daß alle im chat sich nur über den Unterschied zu wow unterhalten haben. 

Versteh ich nicht. ich spiel immer jedes game für sich allein und da stellt sich die frage wie der Post hier impliziert: wird AOC eine Enttäuschung?

Ich denke klar nein, weil:

1. Grafik ist sehr ansprechend, insbesondere die Detailiertheit der Figuren. Wobei ich allerdings sagen muß, daß aufgrund der Farbgestaltung der ersten Bereiche so bis lev. 10 die Tiefenwirkung nicht ganz gelungen ist. Die Augen - es mag an meinem alter liegen^^ - werden mehr angestrengt als in anderen comichafteren titeln.

2. Die möglichkeit die anfänge im Einzelmodus zu spielen finde ich sehr gelungen, da sie gut die Geschichte rüberbringt und man erstmal das Spiel kennenlernen kann.

3. Die anpassung des Chars an ind. Vorstellungen ist super. 

ob die Spielmechnik etc. es auf Dauer "bringt", wir werden es sehen.

Entgegenhalten kann ich jedenfalls zu Zeit nur:

1. Es ist ohne weiteres möglich (wie mir passiert) dass ein lev. 18er Depp einen 5er lowie am respawn-punkt dauerkillt (ganken). Ist dass iim Sinne der Erfinder? Den Fehler haben schon andere mmorg`s gemacht. Und ja ich weiß, es ist ein pvp-Server ^^ Aber es ist halt ein pvp-rp - server, da sollte pvp auch im kontext der spielweise liegen und dazu gehört nicht das killen von lowis. aber na ja. ...^^

2. Das Hud ist noch gewöhnungsbedürftig, Der Chat-Bereich ist zu "klein" / unauffällig

3. Mir fehlen meine Buddy`s von wow.^^

Aber ansonsten kann ich sagen, super game. Warten wir ab was kommt.

CU


----------



## ra6nar03k (26. Mai 2008)

greenandmean schrieb:


> 1. Es ist ohne weiteres möglich (wie mir passiert) dass ein lev. 18er Depp einen 5er lowie am respawn-punkt dauerkillt (ganken). Ist dass iim Sinne der Erfinder? Den Fehler haben schon andere mmorg`s gemacht. Und ja ich weiß, es ist ein pvp-Server ^^ Aber es ist halt ein pvp-rp - server, da sollte pvp auch im kontext der spielweise liegen und dazu gehört nicht das killen von lowis. aber na ja. ...^^



Für dieses Problem gibt es Lösungen sogar zwei:

einfach die Instanz wechseln
oder auf nem anderen Friedhof rezzen


----------



## Factions (26. Mai 2008)

Sehr schöner Blog. Derweil halte ich stark Abstand von AoC halt wegen so vielen negativen Beiträgen. Nach diesem Blog würde ich das Spiel doch gerne mal antesten. Leider gibt es aber nirgendwo eine Trial zum Downloaden oder ? Habe gelesen das es nur Gästekeys in den Boxen gibt. Leider kenne ich niemanden der das Spiel sich gekauft hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Seit Hellgate: London bin ich nur etwas skeptischer und würde doch lieber gerne erstmal Testen bevor ich mich aufs Endprodukt einige und Monatliche Gebühren Zahle.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jhin (26. Mai 2008)

Wieso? Kaufen, 30 Tage umsonst testen und dann erst bezahlen. Oder nach den 30 Gratis Tagen das Game beim nichtgefallen verkaufen.


----------



## coolman356 (26. Mai 2008)

AoC abzustempeln das es eine Enttäuschung wird, halte ich noch für übertrieben.

WoW hatte ebenfalls eine Menge Probleme, diese wurden ja hier auch schon angesprochen.
Bis diese behoben worden, dauerte es über 1 Jahr!

Allerdings sei dazu gesagt, WoW hatte nicht solche erheblichen Probleme wie AoC.


Momentaner Status ist eher dass sich das Spiel in einer bezahlten Betaphase befindet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man sollte Funcom noch etwas Zeit einräumen, dies darf aber natürlich nicht zulange dauern!
Schön wäre es natürlich wenn Funcom offiziell mal Stellung zu den Problemen nimmt und den Spielern auch eine Gegenleistung gibt.

Z.B.
Keine Monatlichen Gebühren bis die gröbsten Fehler behoben sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich denke dies ist eher ein Traum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frekii (26. Mai 2008)

Schöner Post! Endlich mal was das man den Leuten vor die Nase halten kann wennse wieder rumflamen un WoW vergleiche bringen.

Aber abgesehen von den Lags un einigen fehleden Features wie Bank un AH find ich das Spiel jetz schon besser als WoW. Ich weiß net was die Leute da immer meckern wie sau.

Achja un Inventar un Qlog sin zu klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das wars dann aba auch xD


----------



## Factions (26. Mai 2008)

Wo ist den da die Logik bitte ? Hast nen Goldesel neben dir stehen? Man kauft nicht so eben für 50 Euro nen Spiel. 50 Euro ist eine menge Geld.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps. Spinnen die Buffed.de Server heut ?


----------



## Factions (26. Mai 2008)

Wo ist den da die Logik bitte ? Hast nen Goldesel neben dir stehen? Man kauft nicht so eben für 50 Euro nen Spiel. 50 Euro ist eine menge Geld.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geronimus (26. Mai 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> WoW war stabil, bugfrei von Anfang an, selbst wenn es einen echten Bug gab wurde der umgehend (24 stunden) behoben - aber die gab es nicht. Mein Char ist bis zum Endcontent auf 0 Bugs gestoßen.



lol ich hab vor jahren schon bugs gemeldet die immer noch nicht behoben sind...am schlimmsten ist es wenn man nen mob auf 5-10% runter hat und der auf einmal "entkommt" und dann mit 100% life wieder da steht...mit fast jedem patch wurden/werden diverse bugs reingepatcht die erst nach wochen/monaten oder auch gar nicht rausgepatcht werden


----------



## Deltron1985 (26. Mai 2008)

coolman356 schrieb:


> Keine Monatlichen Gebühren bis die gröbsten Fehler behoben sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Deltron1985 (26. Mai 2008)

coolman356 schrieb:


> Keine Monatlichen Gebühren bis die gröbsten Fehler behoben sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Phobius (26. Mai 2008)

Volle Zustimmung.

Klar, wenn man lange Zeit WoW o.Ä. spielt und dann ein neues MMO antestet erwartet man schon viel.
Aber es ist nun mal wie vom TE gequotet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## isismakyra (26. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist endlich mal ein wirklich guter Beitrag! Ich stimme dem voll zu und bin ab morgen AoC Spieler. Mal gespannt, wie es sich schlägt, das Spiel ;-)


----------



## Grimsey (26. Mai 2008)

Klasse Beitrag, kann ich nur zustimmen. Wenn die Leute alles mit WoW vergleichen, könnten sie doch gleich bei WoW bleiben oder nicht?
Ich freu mich schon auf AoC.


----------



## Helix (26. Mai 2008)

Ich sage nur AMEN !!!!

Danke das es mal einer so schönn Formuliert hat ! 

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lux88 (26. Mai 2008)

Viele vergleichen das jetzige wow mit dem jetzigen AoC. die 3 jahre feinschliff-unterschied vergisst man gerne. 

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ein sehr beachtlicher Teil wie ein Spiel (vor allem ein Rollenspiel) rüberkommt, von der Community abhängt. Hier kann Funcom am meisten besser machen. Das geht mit dem durchsetzen von RP-regeln los (was bei WoW wohl nur ein notwendiges übel ist) und endet mit dem harten durchgreifen bei Gold-farmern (ich erinnere mich noch an momente, bei denen 4 bots mir jeden mob der nur irgendwie was gedroppt hat weggefarmt haben...)

Außerdem muss man den finanziellen Hintergrund betrachten: Blizzard hat einfach viel mehr Spielraum, Funcom musste AoC mehr oder weniger releasen, weil das geld gebraucht wurde. Jetzt wo der Geldhahn offen ist, sollten gegenleistungen (patches) kommen


----------



## Galadith (26. Mai 2008)

greenandmean schrieb:


> [...]
> 2. [...]Der Chat-Bereich ist zu "klein" / unauffällig.
> [...]



Entriegeln und über den ganzen Bildschirm ziehen, damit du auch die ganzen Nörgler lesen kannst die sich über das, meiner Meinung nach, sehr gelungene Spiel aufregen.

BTT:

Das Spiel hat meine Vorstellung ganz klar übertroffen, ich erinnere mich da an den Start von WoW... Uff *fg*. Damals hatten die Leute halt nicht so viele Alternativen (EQ, UO jetzt mal ausgeschlossen).
Wir wissen, dass WoW mit seinen 3 Jahren Entwicklungszeit, gepatche etc. viel ausgereifter ist, somit wird es von den ganzen "Nörglern" niedergemacht und als "unfertig", "daumenkinomäßig" und "ruckelig" beschrieben, letzteres nur weil ihr Rechner mal Leistung bringen muss, anstatt immer nur bei der Grafik von WoW, zu schnurren wie ein Kätzchen.

MfG

Galadith


----------



## froost @ka ... (26. Mai 2008)

(Andara) schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch schon gelesen, und ich kann dem nur zustimmen.
> Ich bin selber mometan noch aktiver WoW Spieler, und teste gerade AoC.
> 
> Das grösste unding ist, dass jedes neue Online Rollenspiel mit dem momentanen Stand von WoW verglichen wird. Die 3 Jahre, die WoW reifen musste, werden hier einfach übersehen, es heisst nur:
> ...



Aber sowas von /signed besser hätte ich es auch nicht ausdrücken können danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wudu@Brotherhood-of-Noobs (26. Mai 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> >Stand von WoW verglichen wird. Die 3 Jahre, die WoW reifen musste
> 
> so langsam kotz es mich an das jeder was zu WoWs unausgereift sagen will.
> 
> WoW war stabil, bugfrei von Anfang an, selbst wenn es einen echten Bug gab wurde der umgehend (24 stunden) behoben - aber die gab es nicht. Mein Char ist bis zum Endcontent auf 0 Bugs gestoßen.



ich kann mich an Zeiten pre-BC erinnern wo es wochenweise Lags, Pingspitzen und DC's gab - und nicht mal Blizzard wusste woher das kommen sollte...

und jüngstes Beispiel dürften z.b. die verkleinerten Orcschultern sein... aber sowas kommt vor... kein Spiel startet Bugfrei, und läuft 3 Jahre ohne dass sich mal was einschleicht...

drum bekommt deine Aussage von oben das Prädikat "total schwachsinnig"



Netskater schrieb:


> Schön das hier wer was für AoC schreibt...nur er schreibt es selbst, AoC ist unfertig.
> Die sich jetzt das unfertige AoC gekauft haben, und ihr Abo schon wieder beendet haben (wie ich) sind
> selbst schuld das sie net mal ne Woche gewartet haben auf alle Reaktionen.
> 
> SCHNEESTURM (blizzard) steht für PERFEKTION und ist da die ungeschlagene Nr. 1.



du flamest hier die leute an, gibst aber selber zu dass du selber schuld bist ein "unfertiges" spiel gekauft und schon wieder in die Ecke gestellt zu haben? Selfown deluxe würd ich meinen.

Ausserdem erinnere ich mich z.b. noch an WoW Zeiten, in denen Hexer und Druiden (ja, die vermeintlichen r0xx0rklassen) eigentlich unmöglich zu spielen waren.


Und jetzt ohne weiter auf dein lächerliches Fanboygelaber einzugehen:

Das Posting des TE finde ich jedenfalls sehr gelungen und absolut zutreffen... kein MMO wurde am Releasetag aus dem Boden gestampft und dann über Jahre nicht verändert. AoC hat schon viel besser gemacht als seine Vorgänger, sicher auch einiges schlechter, und Funcom hat noch viel zu lernen... Aber ich bin sicher mit diesem Titel geht noch einiges. Ein (noch) ungeschliffener Diamant eben.


----------



## Yumei (26. Mai 2008)

@ Netskater:

ich wollte zuerst garstig sein dann hab ich mir gedacht was solls ist deine Meinung^^ dennoch:

Frage bist du schon 70? weil du sagst WoW ist Bug frei  haha...ich sage nur Dr.Boom Area 52

24h bugs behoben?..da hab ich noch ein Spruch : Dieses Problem ist uns bereits bekannt.....

ah ja der finale Stoß für mich persönlich: Patch 2.4.2  Wildtierängstigen sollte ein Spontanzauber sein, naja der ist alles andere als spontan 

von der Freundlichkeit der GM's will ich lieber nicht reden =X

was solls ... in der Not frisst der Teufel fliegen...

ok  ich selber habe WoW 3jahre gespielt  und war bis datto begeistert ich muss auch zugeben für mich war es eines der besten bzw das beste MMO..seit Freitag spiele AoC klar das spiel ist etwas unfertig aber bis jetzt durchaus gelungen..naja...mein WoW Acc rennt am 8.6 ab und ich lasse ihn ruhen bis WotlK

Mittlerweile glaub ich ds ich weiss warum Leute WoW mit AoC vergleichen

Wenn man bis jetzt ein Ferrari gefahren hat und aus diversen Gründen ein anderes Auto fahren muss/soll/will dann vergleicht man es doch auch mit den Ferrari oder nicht?

Ich bin gespannt wie sich das alles entwickeln wird,weil es kommt ja noch das WoW AddOn und nicht zu vergessen WAR...schau ma mal

*winkt*


----------



## Deltron1985 (26. Mai 2008)

Genau so siehts aus.

Vor allem das RPG wird hoffentlich so bleiben wie jetzt, obwohl ich es bezweifle.

Und ich zahle gerne weiter solange sich das MMO auch weiter entwickelt, und ich meinen Spaß haben kann.
Gewohnheit macht keinen Spaß und damit werde ich wohl auch ins nächste geile MMO starten. (in 2-3 Jahren)

Mir macht das System einfach nur Spaß, vor allem hat das RPG durch die bessere Grafik wesentlich mehr RPG-Feeling.

Ganken gibt es nicht mehr aber epische Schlachten.

Und wie man doch so schön sagt, die Vorfreude ist die beste Freude. Wer sich davon beeinflussen lässt und danach auf den Release kein bock hat.... bzw die Trailer sieht und danach total enttäuscht ist....

Hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur fällt mir mal extrem auf das der TE Negatives über AoC gefordert hatte, hier aber nur fast positieves rüber kommt.

...Scheiß Flames...Scheiß Menschen... xD


----------



## Cekol (26. Mai 2008)

Besser kann man es nicht sagen! Diese Vergleiche kotzen mich so an... es is ein anderes Spiel und ende... bei WoW hat man es auch nicht mit Emire Earth verglichen oder?  
Und wie schon gesagt, glauben viele hier wirklich, dass AoC ALLES HAT und einfach PERFEKT sein muss! Laggs gehen ja 0 und erstrecht wenn man Telekom hat, welche für perfekte Leitungen stehen! Dazu OMG, da sind Gebiete instanziert, damit nicht alle auf einem haufen laufen, und alle vor einem Händler stehen und keiner sich bewegen kann... es is schon schlimm geworden, wie hirnlos teilweise die Communties geworden sind...


----------



## Maeximum (26. Mai 2008)

ich finde auch aoc wird der renner des jahres, ich bin mir sogar ganz sicher, denn gestern haben wir mit unserer gilde die ersten gebäude erstellt, bzw. die gildenleiter (offensichtlich erfahrene beta spieler) haben 
alles vorbereitet um eben 3 gildengebäude zu erstellen, ein gebäude soll 2 gold kosten was in dem spiel schon richtig viel kohle ist, sicher nicht ewig, aber im moment halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es war für mich ein wirklich unbeschreibliches gefühl das ich dabei miterleben durfte, es war geiler als unser sieg über cthun den ich in wow feiern durfte( was auch ein geiles spiel ist/war)
es war einfach episch, jeder war nervös, aufgeregt, und dann stand es da, und jeder war stolz, auch die die nicht mithelfen konnten so wie mich zb. (spiele erst seit freitag) es vermittelt einem viel mehr das gefühl des zusammenhalts, als diverse mitvertreter, es geht irgendwie um was, man kann dort mauern, wachtürme usw. bauen. 
Aber es bleibt nicht nur dabei, nein man kann in diesem gebiet auch mal ganz gemütlich farmen, vielleicht kommt ja auch einmal ein nachbar ums eck ^^
Grafik finde ich sehr gut, man sollte aber einen halbwegsen rechner sein eigen nennen, ich hab keine lags, andere schon.....
Quest erzählen die geschichte beispielhaft, kampfsystem wirkt auf mich sehr überzeugend, animationen usw. ein traum..... man steigt aufs nashorn auf, und wieder ab, also es löst sich nicht so einfach in luft auf... 
ich bin fest davon überzeugt das aus dem spiel was wird, wie oben schon geschrieben steht, mmos entwickeln sich, und da gehören leider hin und wieder auch bugs und fehler dazu. 
Aber im großen und ganzen finde ich das sie tolle arbeit geleistet haben, kein serverabsturz, bei mir keine lags.... usw. da kenne ich ganz andere spiele..... naja wie auch immer
für mich das beste mmo, und mit dem meisten potential im moment !

mfg


----------



## mantigore666 (26. Mai 2008)

bin natürlich - wie sicher andere auch - auf den titel reingefallen gg
sehr schön geschrieben, gefällt mir :-)

ich hab wow gespielt, und zwar schon zu zeiten, als die namen noch schön
englisch waren (seufz). ich für mich hatte entschieden, es nicht mehr zu
spielen, aus persönlichen gründen.
wow war für mich vorbei, es gab auch nette erinnerungen, aber das wars....

bis ich dann anfing lotro zu spielen...  da gings dann los...  in foren (besonders hier),
aber auch ingame fielen die ganzen "wow´ler" ein und flamten, was das zeug hielt.
und seit dem bin ich ein überzeugter "wow-hasser", nicht weil das spiel schlecht ist,
sondern weil gefühlte 75 % der gamer einfach das letzte sind !

wenn man wow-fanboy ist, bleibt man doch bei seinem spiel, oder ?
ich geh doch als überzeugter fahrer der automarke x auch nicht in den laden von
automarke y und flame den über seine karren voll, oder ???

manchmal meine ich, das sind alles typen, die auf dem schulhof verhauen werden und
hier einfach nur ihren frust ablassen müssen...  armes deutschland.


----------



## Sichel_1983 (26. Mai 2008)

Zum Thema Bugfreies WoW möchte ich mal was sagen -> Lootbug, ich glaube den gibts immer noch, glaube der trat kurz nach erscheinen auf. 

Habe damals mit der open beta angefangen, danach direkt 3 jahre am Stück gespielt, kalr lief es gut, aber perfekt sicherlich nicht. Da gab es Pingexplosionen, verbuggte Mobs, die jetzt immer noch in bäumen oder Palmen in Strangle festhängen. Klar das sind kleinere Übel aber immerhin fehler. 

Ich denke AoC wird seinen weg gehen, ich habe aktuell keine Probs, weder mit Abstürzen, noch Performancetechnisch. Die einzigen Sachen die mich etwas nerven ist das Interface, was sicherlich noch überarbeitet wird, der Chat sowie die Lokalisierung der Items und Quests, aber das kommt alles noch, also enspannt euch und habt Spass.


----------



## Forticia (26. Mai 2008)

Sichel_1983 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Bugfreies WoW möchte ich mal was sagen -> Lootbug, ich glaube den gibts immer noch, glaube der trat kurz nach erscheinen auf.
> 
> Habe damals mit der open beta angefangen, danach direkt 3 jahre am Stück gespielt, kalr lief es gut, aber perfekt sicherlich nicht. Da gab es Pingexplosionen, verbuggte Mobs, die jetzt immer noch in bäumen oder Palmen in Strangle festhängen. Klar das sind kleinere Übel aber immerhin fehler.
> 
> Ich denke AoC wird seinen weg gehen, ich habe aktuell keine Probs, weder mit Abstürzen, noch Performancetechnisch. Die einzigen Sachen die mich etwas nerven ist das Interface, was sicherlich noch überarbeitet wird, der Chat sowie die Lokalisierung der Items und Quests, aber das kommt alles noch, also enspannt euch und habt Spass.



Das ist im Vergleich zu AOC ein wahres Luxusproblem .

Von der Grundidde ist das Spiel gut . Die Massiven Lags machen das spiel für die meisten allerdings unspielbar.
Daher eigentlich schade. Wenn ich mir allerdings die Arroganz des Spieleherstellers anschaue die für die Lags jeden die Schuld geben nur nicht sich selbst ist es schwer seine gute Erziehung nicht zu vergessen .

Wenn alle andren Spiele Problemlos laufen , selbst spiele die höhere Anforderungen haben als AOC dann wird das Problem wohl weder an den PC der einzelenen User noch an T-Online liegen das sollte eigentlich für jeden nachvollziehbar sein .

Wie gesagt schön das bei dir keine Lags vorhanden sind . leider ist das aber bei verdammt vielen die das spiel gekauft haben der Fall. 

Das nächste Problem ist das  viele Spiele mit Key´s ausgeliefert wurden die nicht gingen . Ihre behauptung die Uster seinen zu dumm die Key´s richtig einzugeben mußten sie ja schon zurücknehmen . Das nicht wenige User die einen Defekten LE KEy eingeschickt haben nur einen Normalen zurückbekamen ist allerdings nicht ansatzweise zu entschuldigen .

Man kommt von dem Gedanken nicht los das ihnen das Geld ausgegangen ist und sie ein unfertiges Spiel auf den Markt gebracht haben Venguard lässt grüßen :O(


----------



## dart0r (26. Mai 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> >Stand von WoW verglichen wird. Die 3 Jahre, die WoW reifen musste
> 
> so langsam kotz es mich an das jeder was zu WoWs unausgereift sagen will.
> 
> ...



Tolle Argumente.... du hast in WoW keine ugs erlebt? Dir glaube ich kein Wort.... ich habe in meinen 2.5 Jahren WoW dutzend Bugs gehabt im Spiel. WoW war von anfang an verbugt gewesen, selbst wo ich halbes Jahr später anfing habe ich das gemerkt. Zu den Inhalten von WoW. Gab es ein Arathibecken? Gab es BWL? Gab es Naxx? Gab es Arenen wie sie jetzt sind? NEIN! Die gab es nicht, also stell mir bloß nicht AoC in den Keller, das spiel braucht seine Zeit bis es gut läuft, ich selber bin noch auf keine Bugs bei AoC gestoßen muss ich ehrlich sagen, aber die kommen auch noch auf mich zu. Es braucht nunmal seine Zeit wie es WoW brauchte, einfach abwarten und fleißig weiter metzeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Käthe (26. Mai 2008)

Jhin schrieb:


> Wieso? Kaufen, 30 Tage umsonst testen und dann erst bezahlen. Oder nach den 30 Gratis Tagen das Game beim nichtgefallen verkaufen.




Das schlauste was als Antwort bisher geschrieben wurde.
Immer dieses gegenseitig annörgeln hier.


----------



## Gulu (26. Mai 2008)

Cekol schrieb:


> Diese Vergleiche kotzen mich so an... es is ein anderes Spiel und ende... bei WoW hat man es auch nicht mit Emire Earth verglichen oder?



Nein, liegt aber evtl. daran, dass es ein etwas weit hergeholter Vergleich zwischen ziemlich unterschiedlichen Genres wäre, was bei AoC und WoW ja nicht der Fall ist. Und selbst wenn man den Vergleich gestellt hätte, was solls? Darf man jetzt nur noch einmal im Jahr FIFA XX mit Pro Evolution Soccer vergeichen? Ich ess auf jeden Fall lieber Äpfel als Birnen, hoffe das ist erlaubt.


Bezüglich Bugs und Stabilität, ich habe WoW auch seit der Open Beta gespielt, und ich kann mich an so einige Probleme erinnern. Stunden- bis tagelange Login-Probleme und regelmäßige Client-Crashes haben mich trotzdem nicht davon abgehalten, weiterzuspielen, und ich hab es dann auch nie bereut. Selbiges gilt für mich jetzt auch for AoC. Zeig mir einer ein aktuelles MMO, das ohne Kinderkrankheiten auf den Markt kommt - vermutlich ist es dann einfach nicht ambitioniert genug.


----------



## Rasvan (26. Mai 2008)

Hehe. Das ist wirklich amüsant, eure Beiträge pro und contra AoC, AoC vs WoW, AoC vs DAoC und so weiter zu lesen.

Amüsant, weil die Motivation der pro AoC Kreischer doch auf der Hand liegt: man hat sich das Game für 49 Euro gekauft, das muss doch einfach gut sein. Man hat sich das halbe Jahr doch so drauf gefreut, das muss einfach toll sein.
Und alle, die AoC flamen sind nur neidisch, weil ihre alten Loser PCs den völlig überzogenen Hardwareanforderungen nicht mehr genügen. Wie kann man nur mit ner 1-2 Jahre alten Mühle das so tolle Spiel in spielbarer Qualität geniessen wollen ? 
Ein Unding! Natürlich muss man da erstmal, wenn nicht schon geschehen, eine neue Highendkiste zulegen111! Is doch egal, das AoC das einzigste Game momentan mit derart hohen Anforderungen ist........Entwicklerfehler? Blasphemie !! Verbrennt ihn !!!!! Ketzer !!!!

Das wirklich Interessante am Verlauf solcher Threads ist die absolute Vergleichbarkeit zu ähnlichen Threads in HdrO-Foren, wo genau so argumentiert wurde. 

Und die unsinnigen Vergleiche zu WoW sind ebenso auffällig vergleichbar. 
So ein schlechtes Spiel wie WoW . Wer kann nur so dämlich sein, sich diese billige Mickeymausgrafik überhaupt anzutun ? All die Bugs, die unsinnigen Quests?
Schaut man sich die Poster dann mal genauer an, findet man mehrere 70er in z.T T4/T5 S3 Rüstung. Obwohl das ein so dämliches Spiel ist? Aha !

Tja, da hat man 50 Euro inkl Fahrtkosten ausgegeben, da muss eben alles besser sein jetzt. Egal, ob man die Geschichte versteht, ob man miteinander aggieren kann in all den zig instanzierten Bereichen, ob man angenehm durch die Stadt schlendern kann , ohne das man von anderen über den Haufen gerannt wird....es MUSS toller sein und jeder der was anderes sagt, ist neidisch, unfähig und hat sowieso keine Ahnung.

So, nach all der Akrobatik zwischen Ironie und trauriger Wahrheit: macht die deppe Kiste aus, atmet mal tief durch und tut dann ganz entspannt , was immer ihr wollt. aber lasst die anderen, die nicht eurer Meinung sind, auch leben und atmen.....


----------



## Netskater (26. Mai 2008)

Du hast völlig recht, unsinnige Vergleiche wow/aoc.
Soll spielen wer was mag.

Nur Amüsant, *weil die Motivation der pro AoC Kreischer doch auf der Hand liegt: man hat sich das Game für 49 Euro gekauft ist* völlig richtig.

Die bugs die die Leute hier beschreiben existieren nicht.

Allein der Lootbug...x Kiddies haben geschrieben, 2 x looten ...nur keiner hats wirklich geschafft.
Pingexplosion, Tiere die in Stranglethorn auf den Bäumen hängen gibts nicht, selbst bei Screenshoot ist das
gefälscht oder aus einer Beta...wo kaum ein DEUTSCHER teilgenommen hat^^.

Auch Naxx, Bwl was nachträglich eingeführt wurde....hol doch einfach am an WoW-Patch Notes hervor
was da nachträglich geändert wurde um da bugs rauszuholen. Ev. findest mal ne Zeile..das wars dann auch LOL.

*>Gab es ein Arathibecken? Gab es BWL? Gab es Naxx? Gab es Arenen wie sie jetzt sind?
NETT VON DIR DAS DU KOSTENLOSE, BUGFREIE ZUSATZPATCHES BESCHREIBTS^^..nur was hat es mit bugs zu tun oO*

Immer diese Lügen von AoC Kiddies, Aoc wird schon seine Fangruppe haben, aber durch falsche Aussagen wirds auch nicht mehr...durch Stranglethorn bin ich seit Release mit 4 Chars komplett durch....da gibts keine Bugs, ansonsten hätte ich gleich
30 Ex WoWler an der Backe wenn es da wirklich Bugs gäbe....

Ich selbst bin *KEIN WOW Fan*........aber Ehre wem Ehre gebührt... und 10 Millionen spielen bestimmt kein verbuggtes WoW.

Für den Rest..auf www.wow-europe.com gibts ein geordnetes Technik-Forum (die zugegebener Weise nur Tipps geben können..die Programmfreaks sitzen natürlich in den USA) sowie ein Patchnoteliste.

Da habt ihrs dann schwarz auf weiß....so dämliche Lügen wie LOOTBUG  = google wow lootbug

*VORSICHT ihr landet dann mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auf Phisingservern, WoW-Accounts sind heiß begehrt!*

Hier noch eine amüsante Geschicht zum Lootbug ala....
ich habs so schwer, konnte die Mobs nicht töten die ich brauchte da sie verbuggt waren....
dann kam mein Item...und plötzlich HATTE ICH EINEN LOOTBUG!!!!!!! Und der GM half mir nicht.

_Insider wissen, find erstmal verbuggte mobs..du wirst keine finden, der 2 im Post fragte dann auch sofort
ob er noch alle Tassen in Schrank hatte._ Nach einer Erweiterung gab es mal ein Problemchen mit looten, 
das war dann auch mit 2 Sekunden ein-ausloggen für den Tag behoben...

Es gab auch mal ein Lootbug nach Serverwartung....Ingame Info war war nach 20 Minuten da...Fehler wurde
nach 3 Stunden weggepatcht.......  das sind Traumzeiten die es weder in Hdr noch AoC geben wird ^^.
Über solche nicht auffallende Sachen spricht kein WoW Spieler, sonder übers Arenaset oder den nächsten Raid.

*Link zum Lootbug ^^*
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html;j...=3&pageNo=1
*Der Lootbugposter wurd von der eignen Community so fertig gemacht das der GM kurzerhander den Thread schließen mußte, wir hatten/haben alle solche Probleme mit WoW looten das wir das mal garnicht unterstüzen konnten..insgeheim wollte er durch angeblichen Lootbug ein seltenes Item haben*

Was Du als Lootbug aufführts, könnte man als dramantisch halten, einmal relog peng, lächerlich und wurde in kürzester Zeit gefixt. Dieser Fehler war nicht beim Start von WoW vorhanden und schneller gefixt als Du jetzt in AoC Fehler zählen kannst.

TECHNISCH ist Blizz ne Granate, egal ob D 1,2 - Starcraft, WoW oder was auch immer, 10 Millionen Spieler
können sich nicht geirrt haben, es gab keine passende Konkurenz auch wenn ev. 1-3 Millonen Wow nicht gefallen haben sollte und es
kam  (>Zeig mir einer ein aktuelles MMO, das) perfekt auf dem Markt...wie ihr alle mal Beta WoW Tester wart...das war bis zum Erscheinungstag in Deutschland quasi unbekannt^^.

Mit anderen Worten, wenn ihr WoW Beta Tester wart, bin ich WOTLK Beta Tester, alles klar? Nichtmal das kauf ich euch ab.


----------



## Turican (26. Mai 2008)

Geronimus schrieb:


> lol ich hab vor jahren schon bugs gemeldet die immer noch nicht behoben sind...




Weil es keine Bugs sind,sondern deine Unwissenheit.
WoW lief von der USA Beta an spitze.


----------



## Forticia (26. Mai 2008)

Käthe schrieb:


> Das schlauste was als Antwort bisher geschrieben wurde.
> Immer dieses gegenseitig annörgeln hier.




Gehtst du in einen Laden oder kannst du das Spiel irgendwo bestellen und du bekommst es ohne einen Cent zu zahlen ? 
Wenn ja dann nenne bitte den Laden (und nein ich rede nicht von irgendwelchen Funservern sondern von offiziellen ) . Wenn du das nicht kannst dann höre auf von einen Kostenlosen Game zu sprechen .Um das Spiel zu erhalten bezahlst du mindestens 50 Euro und hat 30 Tage keine Grundgebühr. Selbst wenn man 15 Euro der anschließend fällig werdenden Montalichen Gebühr abzieht bleiben 35 Euro übrig und das ist das Game zur zeit  nicht mal ansatzweise wert


----------



## Sugandhalaya (26. Mai 2008)

Netskater, bist du das,w as man im Allgemeinem Fanboy schimpft? Also was du da von dir gibst stinkt arg nach rosaroter "auf Teufel komm raus bei WoW keinen Fehler sehen will" Brille.

mÖÖp

Ich bleib bei Tetris....Bombengrafik, Herzschmerz, Liebe, Tragödie, Blut, Sinnlose Grindorgien an hilflosen Blöcken...daraus werden Epen gemacht!


----------



## mantigore666 (26. Mai 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Du hast völlig recht, unsinnige Vergleiche wow/aoc.
> Soll spielen wer was mag.
> 
> Nur Amüsant, *weil die Motivation der pro AoC Kreischer doch auf der Hand liegt: man hat sich das Game für 49 Euro gekauft ist* völlig richtig.
> ...



also auf den ganzen dünnpfiff will ich nicht eingehen, aber eins hab ich selbst erlebt : hab gelootet, mich gewundert, wieso die bags nicht weggingen, nochmal draufgeklickt und nochmal gelootet (meist aber nur
nebensächlichen kram)...  das so einen bug keiner meldet, dürfte klar sein, oder ?

ausserdem musst du ein anderes spiel gespielt haben, als ich und viele meiner freunde ...  aber schön für
dich, das es so war...
bei darnassus gabs einen tiger in einem baum (den hat man nur gehört, nie gesehen, konnte ihn aber töten fg), den gabs trotz meldungen auch am ende meiner 2 jahre noch...  soviel zu "blizz ist technisch ne granate"...  und reden wir mal nicht von den vielen goldverkäufern, die anfangs nur verwarnt, nicht gesperrt wurden... und und und ....

jetzt hab ich dir doch mehr zeit gewidmet, als ich wollte, daher brech ich jetzt ab gg


----------



## Netskater (26. Mai 2008)

> nochmal gelootet (meist aber nur
Geht nicht, hättest mal deinen Tascheninhalt kontrollieren sollen^.
Was meinst Du warum es noch Chinafarmer gibt wenn das ginge....
Als Mage hab ich mit meinen Priester 100er Mobs weggebomt es kommt NIE vor.

Jau, ein Tiger im Baum in Darnassus wo eh kaum einer hinkommt in der riesigen Welt..kann ich mal nicht abstreiten..aber ich war auch öfters da...ich hab keinen gesehen...

Deine Goldverkäufer die nur verwarnt wurden... und der Tiger im Baum....

*KATASTROPHE ..WoW könnte einen Bug haben* ...vor allem die Chinafarmer im Bugthread LOL

Wie die Vorredner schon sagten, WoW läuft ab der US Beta Spitze, AoC ist nichtmal 35 Euro wert..trotzdem
werden es genug Kiddies (+18 und die so an AoC gekommen sind) das zocken.

Ihr hängt euch an verzweifelt an Kleinigkeiten auf um WoW was anzudichten, was bei AoC dagegen nicht stimmt blendet ihr völlig aus.

Wer ist da Fanboy und redet Dünnpfiff?^^


----------



## Taynted (26. Mai 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> >Stand von WoW verglichen wird. Die 3 Jahre, die WoW reifen musste
> 
> so langsam kotz es mich an das jeder was zu WoWs unausgereift sagen will.
> 
> ...



lol ey sry ich hab nicht den ganzen thread gelesen aber das is ja mal der witz des tages. made my day ohne scheiss.

du warst GARANTIERT nicht beim release dabei wenn du sowas von dir gibst. WoW war beim release ( und ist ) alles andere als bugfrei. aja und unter stabil verstehe ich auch was anderes als den WoW release.

ich weiß noch zum bc launch wie alle 20 min abwechselnd die instanz und world server abgefetzt sind. war auch echt stabil muss ich sagen. aber eins muss man blizz zugute lassen: der bc launch war WESENTLICH besser als der classic release.

lol und WoW war und ist nicht Perfekt und wird es auch nie sein.


----------



## EmJaY (26. Mai 2008)

Was für ien Scheiß hier teilweise geschriebn wird.

Geht doch aufe Gleise spielen und tut somit der Welt einen gefallen.


----------



## mantigore666 (26. Mai 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Wer ist da Fanboy und redet Dünnpfiff?^^



du...  und du bringst mich zum gähnen, das ist schlecht, weil ich gleich
nach feierabend noch ein bissl spielen will  ;-)

und dir rate ich weiter im wow-forum zu kuscheln, viel spass dort :-)


----------



## Netskater (26. Mai 2008)

>du warst GARANTIERT nicht beim release dabei wenn du sowas von dir gibst. WoW war beim release ( und >ist ) alles andere als bugfrei. aja und unter stabil verstehe ich auch was anderes als den WoW release.

Ich glaub Du warst eher nicht dabei...seh mal zu das Funcom ihr Forum losmacht...dann könnte der neutrale
Beobachter mal die Technikforen vergleichen^^. 

Die AoC Foren sind doch nicht etwa dicht gemacht worden nachdem massive Betatesterkritik kam?^.

Und im Ernst, ihr blubbert unbegründet irgendwas vor euch her, nur weil euch kein anderer Vergleich mit AoC als Marktführer WoW einfällt, dichtet schwere Releases Bugs dem Spiel an, die es garnicht gab, nur um einen Kampf zu führen den es garnicht gibt.

Wer AoC spielen will, spielt das. Wer WoW oder was anderes spielt, spielt halt das.

AoC ist ein unfertiges Spiel, hat nicht wirklich was mit WoW zu tun...wie andere schon festgestellt haben..ihr habt es komischerweise jahrelang gespielt um es dann zu flamen...ihr Neider....

gn8

(und für den letzten Trottel der es ev immer noch nicht peilen könnte, ich bin HDR Fanboy - kenne WoW trotzdem von Anfang an - meine Freunde wollten lieber WoW spielen - trotzdem ist WoW ist technisch-quasi bugfrei das beste )


----------



## EmJaY (26. Mai 2008)

Ich war beim WoW Release dabei und ich habe mir die vielen Fehler,Abstürze ect. NICHT eingebildet.

Das Spiel hat sich entwickelt und wurde besser und genauso wirds bei AoC der Fall sein oder wie es bei vielen anderen spielen der Fall war/ist.


----------



## Taynted (26. Mai 2008)

das hat nix mit neid zu tun^^ wäre ich neidisch würde ichs einfach weiter spielen oO nach 3 jahren wow ist einfach die luft raus. was neues muss her! innovation! 

klar aoc hat im moment auch arge probleme, manche können es nicht einmal spielen weils immer abfetzt. bei mir ist es noch nicht 1x gecrashed und von den grafikfehlern die dem spiel nachgesagt werden merk ich auch nix.


----------



## Netskater (26. Mai 2008)

>Das Spiel hat sich entwickelt und wurde besser und genauso wirds bei >AoC

WoW stand beim Release, es kam noch bevor du es spielen konntest ein 300 MB patch. Wenn was abgestürzt ist, lag es an  deine mistige Hardware die gleich noch Gold wert war.

WoW hat geboomt, es gab logischer Weise einlog Probleme, aber nicht 3 Minuten wie bei AoC sondern bis 3 Stunden aufgrund des Ansturms.

Zack Computer aus, einige unneutrale Kiddies hier.


----------



## Stuma (26. Mai 2008)

Rasvan schrieb:


> Hehe. Das ist wirklich amüsant, eure Beiträge pro und contra AoC, AoC vs WoW, AoC vs DAoC und so weiter zu lesen.
> 
> Amüsant, weil die Motivation der pro AoC Kreischer doch auf der Hand liegt: man hat sich das Game für 49 Euro gekauft, das muss doch einfach gut sein. Man hat sich das halbe Jahr doch so drauf gefreut, das muss einfach toll sein.
> Und alle, die AoC flamen sind nur neidisch, weil ihre alten Loser PCs den völlig überzogenen Hardwareanforderungen nicht mehr genügen. Wie kann man nur mit ner 1-2 Jahre alten Mühle das so tolle Spiel in spielbarer Qualität geniessen wollen ?
> ...



Dem schließ ich mich mal zaghaft an.
Ich finde das Spiel bisher eine Frechheit was die vielen Bugs angeht, aber hoffe auf Besserung.
Wenn Interface, Chat und Bugs verbessert bzw. behoben werden, versuch ich nochmal mein Glück.

Allen die jetzt schon zufrieden mit dem Spiel sind, wünsch ich viel Spass beim zocken.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yaRealy (26. Mai 2008)

Sorry aber was in diesem Blog drinsteht ist einfach nur schwachsinnig und nix als schwarzmalerei. 
Blogwriter die nur mit Vorurteilen um sich schmeissen und nur so vor Pessimismus strotzen gehörn verboten ^^ Fährt der gute Kerl (vielleicht Blizzardmitarbeiter? ^^)noch mit nem Auto anno 1970 rum weil er denkt alle neuen Autos sind scheisse?

Spiele seit über 3 Jahren WoW und werde es in Zukunft auch noch tun, jedoch habe ich mir mit AOC einen ausgleich geschaffen da es für mich in WoW außer HighEndContent-Raiden im Moment nichts mehr zu tun gibt - Sprich wenn ich Raidfrei habe spiele ich ne Runde AOC. 

WoW is geil keine Frage, aber nach 15 leveln finde ich AOC bisher mehr als nur gelungen - Es macht Spaß und das is die Hauptsache - Und wenn dies der Fall ist, ist es mir doch total schnuppe wie lange es WoW gibt und wie es sich in den letzten 3 Jahren weiterentwickelt hat.

*ironieAn* Wehe es kauft sich wer WAR, is doch jetz scho vorprogrammiert das es scheisse ist, spielt alle WoW *ironieAus*


----------



## Taynted (26. Mai 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> >Das Spiel hat sich entwickelt und wurde besser und genauso wirds bei >AoC
> 
> WoW stand beim Release, es kam noch bevor du es spielen konntest ein 300 MB patch. Wenn was abgestürzt ist, lag es an  deine mistige Hardware die gleich noch Gold wert war.
> 
> ...



öhm, soweit ich mitgekriegt habe gabs auf aoc den größeren ansturm und die server waren wesentlich stabiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mantigore666 (27. Mai 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> >Das Spiel hat sich entwickelt und wurde besser und genauso wirds bei >AoC
> 
> WoW stand beim Release, es kam noch bevor du es spielen konntest ein 300 MB patch. Wenn was abgestürzt ist, lag es an  deine mistige Hardware die gleich noch Gold wert war.
> 
> ...






Taynted schrieb:


> öhm, soweit ich mitgekriegt habe gabs auf aoc den größeren ansturm und die server waren wesentlich stabiler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau so isses taynted  :-)


----------



## Schneelilie (27. Mai 2008)

Oh man. So eine Diskussion und doch so viele Idioten bei....

Ich war bei WoW Start dabei und ehrlich: Welcher Idiot vergleicht bitte ein Spiel das ausgelegt war für höchstens 400.000 Spieler weltweit und ein Ansturm von bissl mehr als 5 mal soviel bekam, mit einem, das direkt auf etwas mehr ausgelegt war?

Bei Start von WoW erwartet KEINER, weder Blizzard noch sonst wer, wie viele Leute darauf abfahren würden. Natürlich gab es Abstürze bis zum Abwinken. Was Bugs angeht: Was soll das? Nicht alle hatten solche Probleme. Nicht alle hatten Pings etc. Ich habe bis BC nicht ein mal Ping probleme gehabt oder Disconnects ausser den 24 Stunden von der Telekom. keine Grafikbugs. keine Loot-Bugs, keine Lags. NICHTS. Mit BC paar mal, was allerdings an Vista und kaputtem Speicher lag *heil dem Technik Forum, da werden sie geholfen*

Also hört auf ein Spiel, was EUCH persönlich nicht passt, schlecht zu machen. Den gleichen Mist werden ihr in einem Jahr über AoC ablassen und es wird immer so weiter gehen, weil es IMMER irgendwann nicht mehr genug ist. Irgendwann ist aus jedem Spiel die Luft raus, so "toll" es einem am Anfang aus erscheinen mag. So ist es bei Spielen nun mal. Sie sind Verbrauchsware. Sie halten nicht ewig.

Diese ganzen vergleiche sind für die Katz. Von vorn bis hinten. Haben keinerlei Grundlagen, ausser Hetze. Das Spiel AoC wird dadurch nicht besser, dass ihr das Spiel WoW schlecht macht. Andersrum auch nicht.

Und tut mir leid aber ein instanziertes Spiel (soweit ich das bei buffed-Show richtig verstanden habe, ist jedes Gebiet instanziert, obwohl viele Spieler ohne gleiche Gruppenzugehörigkeit rein können) HAT nicht abzustürzen. Guild Wars ist ebenfals instanziert und hatte bei Release kaum Bugs. Auch das ist für ein Spiel was keine richtig freie Welt hat ein Unding.
Zwar ist kein MMO Game je richtig fertig, aber wenn ich 50 Euro für ein Spiel ausgebe, erwarte ich das es bei mir mindestens so stabil und "bugfrei" läuft wie WoW. Sicher. Lief nicht bei allen so. Aber wenn schon die Start-Quests so verbuggt sind wie sie es damals bei Everquest 2 waren? Gute Nacht, lieber Schrott.

AoC ist dazu noch nur ein zu früh rausgebrachter Lückenfühler für WAR. Hätte man diese Kinderkrankheit der unvollständigen Übersetzung und der Start-Quests ausgemerzt vor Release, wäre es zu nah an WAR gewesen und 1/3 aller Kunden wären abgesprungen. und das will natürlich keiner.

Das wirklich schöne an diesem Spiel, war das Eröffnungs-Event. LARP lässt grüssen, DAS habt ihr richtig hinbekommen.

Mir persönlich widerstrebt gerade das Kampfsystem. Ich mag es nicht wenn mitten auf dem Bildschirm irgendwas angezeigt wird, auch wenns nur die Deckung ist.

So Long, Flöckchen


----------



## mantigore666 (27. Mai 2008)

Schneelilie schrieb:


> Oh man. So eine Diskussion und doch so viele Idioten bei....
> 
> Ich war bei WoW Start dabei und ehrlich: Welcher Idiot vergleicht bitte ein Spiel das ausgelegt war für höchstens 400.000 Spieler weltweit und ein Ansturm von bissl mehr als 5 mal soviel bekam, mit einem, das direkt auf etwas mehr ausgelegt war?
> 
> ...



ich les da raus, dass du aoc nicht mal gespielt hast, oder ?  ich lach mir hier grad nen ast  :-)
oh ja, ich hoffe WAR kommt bald, dann rennen ja aaaaaaaalle vom ach so schlechten aoc weg ...
und ich kann endlich in ruhe zocken fg


----------



## Deltacow (27. Mai 2008)

Habe mir WoW pünktlich zu Release gekauft. Kann mich noch sehr gut daran erinnern mich mit einem Minderjährigen um die letzte 'Hordepackung' gestritten zu haben O_o

Mir scheint aber viele Leute sollten sichtweisentechnisch nochmal trennen, nämlich zwischen jenen die mit WoW MMORPGs begonnen haben und jenen die auch schon davor Erfahrung mit diesem Genre hatten (UO, DAOC, EQ). Ich als alter EQ / UO - Hase (auf ewig möge ich ein R.G.-Fanboi sein!) muss aber gestehen das der Start von WoW sehr sehr sehr reibungslos verlief. Klar, es gab Probleme überhaupt auf die Server zu kommen, aber irgendwie hatte ich das auch erwartet - dieses Spiel startete relativ konkurrenzlos in eine riesen Marktlücke hinein!

Aber gravierende Bugs die mir das Spielen unmöglich machten fielen mir auch das erste Monat nicht auf. Und ich hatte eine dieser erwähnten heutigen Roxx0rklassen von erster Stunde, nämlich nen Druiden, war aber dennoch mit einer der schnellsten auf meinem Server was das Levelcap anging, somit war das auch kein Thema.

Lokalisierung war von anfang an top - man denke da mal an EQ II (ich glaube das is sogar heute noch katastrophal!!!). Meiner Meinung nach stellt WoW eine ganz klare Referenz dar, auch wenn ich persönlich auch immer mal wieder skeptisch in Richtung WoW blicke, jedoch der Community wegen. Letztlich muss man aber zugeben, es ist ein klassisches Blizzardspiel, easy to learn und hard to master (klar - das bietet nun wieder eine Diskussionsgrundlage, aber wir wollen ja nicht ausufern!). ...

Was AoC betrifft. Ich habe es bewusst aufgehört zu verfolgen als ich HG:London kaufte und es nach 2 Wochen zeremoniell verbrannte. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das AoC ein großer Kundenpool bevorsteht und ich selbst dem Spielchen auch noch verfalle, allerdings mit sicherlichem Zuwarten von 2-3 Monaten. Ahja habe ich vergessen Vanguard zu erwähnen ... damals zwar nicht so gehyped wie der Rest ähnlicher Spiele, trotzdem ließen Videos und der Gedanke an EQ(I) irgendwie Lust aufkommen, .. bei mir hielt diese Lust 4 Tage^^


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (27. Mai 2008)

ich habs wieder verkauft....


----------



## Priest@PVP (27. Mai 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> >Stand von WoW verglichen wird. Die 3 Jahre, die WoW reifen musste
> 
> so langsam kotz es mich an das jeder was zu WoWs unausgereift sagen will.
> 
> ...


DAS ist genau meine Meinung endlich mal einer der es sagt lasst Blizz in Ruhe es gibt über 9 Millionen Spieler Weltweit die jeden Tag online kommen wollen so etwas zu bewergstelligen ohne Fehler ist eine Meisterleistung und sollte mit einem Verdienstkreuz ausgezeichnet werden !!!


----------



## Alexeas (27. Mai 2008)

Ich denke es gibt sowohl Pro als auch Kontra.

Bei WoW (ja, ich habe WoW 2 Jahre lang erfolgreich gespielt) fand ich den highlevel Content und vor allem das PVP für mich doch relativ enttäuschend. Das leveln an sich war, nachdem ich den ersten char auf 70 hatte, recht monoton und gerade Dropquests a la "Sammle 5 Murlocaugen" waren enttäuschend. (anscheinend gibt es ganze Lager voller blinder Murlocs?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Generell fand ich WoW nicht schlecht, allerdings wie schon erwähnt, etwas fade hinsichtlich des Gameplay Designs. Das die Grafikengine schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, hat mich eigentlich weniger interessiert.

Pünktlich zum Freitag und eher spontan habe ich mir dann AoC geholt. Die lange Installation war schon recht frusrierend. Auch die ersten Login-Versuche und erste Probleme mit der Grafikengine waren nicht wirklich überzeugend. Als jedoch die Probleme beseitigt waren und das Game endlich gezockt werden konnte, war ich sehr erstaunt über den Aufbau der Quests, die netten Zwischensequenzen und erst recht über die geniale Grafik, wenn ich diese auch nicht im high Modus laufen lassen kann.
Das Questdesign ist natürlich nicht sehr unterschiedlich hinsichtlich zu WoW, jedoch haben die Quests in AoC "das gewisse etwas". (Bspw: Das Blut einer Hure in einen Vulkan kippen, um ihn zum Ausbruch zu bringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 

Zum Thema Bugs in AoC: Bis auf anfängliche Probleme bin ich auf keine weiteren Bugs gestoßen. Natürlich finde ich es nicht gut, das bspw. der Handelsposten noch down ist, jedoch sollte man doch meinen, dass nach 3-4 Tagen nach offiziellem Release noch nicht alles bugfrei sein kann. 
Leider muss man heutzutage generell sagen, dass kein Game bugfrei auf den Markt kommt.
(Beste Beispiele: Gothic3 oder Armed Assault)

Ich jedenfalls bin von AoC überzeugt und werde wahrscheinlich noch einige Monate in diesem Game verbringen. Es hat viel Potenzial und im großen und ganzen hängt es nachher von der Community ab, wie sich das Game entwickeln wird.

So far... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Käthe (27. Mai 2008)

Taynted schrieb:


> öhm, soweit ich mitgekriegt habe gabs auf aoc den größeren ansturm und die server waren wesentlich stabiler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nein, gab es nicht.
Ist aber latte, da ich mich schon tierisch freue. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ähm @ Priest@pvp

ist ein Verdienstkreuz nicht ein wenig übertrieben für ein Spiel?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (27. Mai 2008)

Factions schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Blog. Derweil halte ich stark Abstand von AoC halt wegen so vielen negativen Beiträgen. Nach diesem Blog würde ich das Spiel doch gerne mal antesten. Leider gibt es aber nirgendwo eine Trial zum Downloaden oder ? Habe gelesen das es nur Gästekeys in den Boxen gibt. Leider kenne ich niemanden der das Spiel sich gekauft hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Spiel hat gerade erst gestartet und es ist vieles noch nicht da. Es wird sicher en paar Leute geben, die das besser wissen als ich als Nichtspieler (meine Kiste is nicht für geeignet, jedoch für ein anderes im Herbst herauskommende MMO), der nur in den Foren an diesem schönen Ereignis teilnimmt.

Gästepässe können bisher nicht aktiviert werden und solange wird es auch keine Form von Downloadmöglichkeiten des "Spiels" geben. Es gibt eine Angabe von 3 Wochen, eher mehr.

Es gibt Angaben von über 1 Millio verkauften Spielen, von denen jedoch nur 400.000, davon ca. die Hälfte in den USA es geschafft haben einen Account anzumelden.
Mögliche Gründe sind natürlich von mir nur reine Vermutungen:
1. Die empfohlene Hardware bezieht sich auf DX10 - gespielt wird aber noch unter Version 9, was Erfahrungsgemäß fehlende Befehle ergibt. Hier wirkt es sich offensicht bei allen Geräten unterhalb von Dualprozessoren aus.
2. Die Accounterstellung scheint zu kompliziert zu sein oder noch tatsächliche Fehler zu haben.

Die Entwickler haben nicht mit Schnellspielern a la 50 in 2 Tagen gerechnet und den Questkontent ab ca. lev 44 noch nicht implementiert. Dadurch wird den Spielern ab diesem Levelbereich sehr Langweilig. Und sowas äussert sich immer im Spiel und in den Foren Übel.


EDIT: Abschweif wegen dem Lootbug in WoW:
Er bestand darin, daß die Figuren nach dem Looten in gebückter Haltung blieben und kein weiteres Looten mehr möglich war. Es war ein schöner Spaß sich in gebückter Haltung gegen Mobs zu verteidigen ohne looten zu können.


----------



## Cynyra (27. Mai 2008)

Hmm, ja..also ein paar mehr sachliche und vernünftige Einschätzungen wären für Interessierte, aber noch Unentschlossene schon sehr dienlich. Dieses "Du spielst WoW? Wie blöd musst Du sein..."oder "Du magst AoC? Oje, welch ein Trottel!" ist schon recht peinlich. Allerdings, wenn ich mir als Unbedarfte hier die teils doch sehr aggressiven Verteidigungsposts zu AoC durchlese, wo alles, und sei es auch objektiv gesehen noch so schlecht, mit irgendwelchen Verbalangriffen selbst gegen die wenigen sachlichen Kritiker abgeblockt wird, erinnert mich die ganze Sache frappierend an HGL... vllt. nach dem Motto: "Nur getroffene Hunde bellen?". Naja, nix für ungut, aber auf die Art und Weise könnt ihr kaum von "eurem" Spiel überzeugen (auch wenn jetzt sicher wieder ein "Um so besser! Je weniger spielen, um so mehr freu ich mich!" -haha- kommt). Kann man denn nicht mal auch Kritikpunkte als solche anerkennen ebenso wie gute / verbesserte Dinge? Hmm..wie war das doch gleich mit dem Rufer im Walde?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cyn


----------



## Humunculus (27. Mai 2008)

WoW mit AoC vergleichen geht nich. 
Aber gleiche Sache wie Questen, etc. da muss man sagen macht AoC einfach vieles besser.
Questmob hat sein dropdings dabei bei AoC und nicht wie bei WoW ne dropprate von 0,irgendwas
Questwege sind angenehm kurz. Keine renn mal bitte 3 mal durch westfall.
Berufe schön zu erquesten. Kein 400 mal dasselbe gebaue. usw.
AoC ist nicht perfekt aber sehr gelungen. Lags hab ich kaum welche.
Wer keinen quadcore SLI sein eigenen nennt muss ja auch nicht AA auf 16*mal stellen und sich dann über lags beschweren


----------



## dergrossegonzo (27. Mai 2008)

Also *tief Luft holt*

WoW lief bei mir seit dem ersten Tag was das Spiel betrifft, ohne Probleme. Ich konnte die Quests erfüllen, hatte keine Discos und da ich erst 2 Wochen nach dem Start von WoW anfing, waren auch genug Mobs zum killen da.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann aber wurde der Server zu voll. Es kam zu Warteschlangen (Teilweise 30 Minuten Wartezeit), dann kam dieses über Wochen andauernde Problem mit den Latenzen. Teilweise war es unspielbar. Aber komischerweise wenn man dann, in meinem Fall bei der Teledumm, den Fastpath für 2 Euro im Monat mehr gelöhnt hat, war das Problem weg. Lag also eher am Provider.

Klar wurde immer wieder was gepatcht und der Spruch "never Play on Patchday" war absolut einzuhalten, an dem Tag war sehr oft nicht an spielen zu denken.

Wir haben damals sogar teilweise den Freitagsraid abbrechen müssen, weil nichts ging oder mal wieder ein Boss im Kern verbuggt war. Später hat dann der eine oder andere AQ40 Boss den Tag "versüsst".

Vom BC Debakel will ich gar nicht reden, das lag ja auch daran, das sich Tausende Spieler gleichzeitig eingeloggt haben und das ohne Pause.

Das alles haben viele vergessen. Aber man muss dies einfach akzeptieren. Wenn man das nicht mag kann man ja ein Solospiel spielen. Am besten so ein Ausgereiftes wie Gothic.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke auch, Conan braucht erst mal zwei/drei Monate zum reifen, dann wird man sehen. Aber ich werde meine 30 Tage spielen, kündigen und dann warten was passiert.

Mich spricht es halt einfach noch nicht so richtig an und die Grafik von HdRo finde ich westenlich gelungener.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (27. Mai 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> >Stand von WoW verglichen wird. Die 3 Jahre, die WoW reifen musste
> 
> so langsam kotz es mich an das jeder was zu WoWs unausgereift sagen will.
> 
> ...



Das war ironisch oder? Es muss ironisch sein.


----------



## Shênya (27. Mai 2008)

Oh gott. WoW ist und war nie verbuggt man hatte nie probleme.. neeeeiiiiinnnn gaaar need. Leute sicher dass ihr wow gezockt habt?

WoW Serverabstürze en masse (Hab auf Server Onyxia gespielt), Nach den patchdays war wow kaum spielbar. Diverse lootbuggs etc. Ich will WoW nicht schlecht machen - um himmels willen nein! WoW gefällt mir noch immer, aber langsam wurde es zeit für etwas neues und da kommt AoC gelegen. Noch nicht völlig ausgefeilt, aber das kann man auch nicht erwarten. Wir werden ja sehn wies in ein paar monaten aussieht. AoC hat auf alle Fälle sehr viel Potenzial und wird sehr viel zu bieten haben sobald es ein wenig gereift ist.


----------



## Mikokami (27. Mai 2008)

Ich versuche es mal mit einem Gleichnis zu Age of Conan.

Es ist wie heißer Stahl, im Bronzezeitalter.

Wer denkt er könnte das glühende Stück Metall mit bloßen Händen greifen, ohne Handschuhe, der verbrennt sich mehr als nur leicht die Finger.

Wer denkt er könnte es jetzt schon als Waffe oder Werkzeug verwenden, ohne das es abkühlt, ohne das es geformt, gefaltet, wiedererhitzt, letztendlich fertiggeschmiedet und geschliffen ist, handelt sehr unbedacht und ungeduldig.

Es wird noch viel Arbeit, Blut, Schweiß und Tränen kosten, und jeder der bereit ist diesen Preis zu zahlen wird sicher auch entlohnt werden.

Also beklagt nicht wie es ist, sondern fiebert dem entgegen was es sein wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minjah (27. Mai 2008)

Moin!

Anscheinend werden solche Projekte von den Herstellern unterschätzt, das ist ein allgemeiner Trend in der Softwareentwicklung, der in den letzten beiden Jahrzehnten zu beobachten ist. 

Ich spiele selber AOC und finde es auch ein schönes Spiel, aber fertig ist es noch lange nicht. 

Fehlerfreie Software gibt es nicht, da sie von Menschen entwickelt wird.
Nur gibt es in AOC so offensichtliche Fehler, dass der Release gar nicht hätte stattfinden dürfen. Dass z.B. der Bank- und Verkaufs NPC zur Zeit fehlt, ist schon sehr nervig, so kann man alle seine tollen Sachen, die man gefunden hat, nur noch verkaufen.

Zusätzlich gibt es den Beta-Test, bei dem bestimmt so einige von Euch mitgewirkt haben. 
Nur heisst Beta-Test ja nicht, "toll ich kann das Spiel vor Release daddeln", sondern es soll dazu dienen, den Entwicklern Fehler aufzuzeigen, die während der Entwicklung des Spieles nicht offensichtlich sind. 
Hat dann auch jeder der Beta-Tester alle gefundenen Fehler gemeldet?
Und behauptet jetzt bitte nicht, dass es keine Fehler gab.

Was mich bei AOC auch stört, sind Design Schnitzer, hier mal 3 Beispiele:
1. Da wird ein Kampfsystem entwickelt, bei dem ich statt einer jetzt 2 bis 6 Tasten drücken muss, damit etwas passiert. 
Einige nennen das Kampfsystem innovativ, ich nenne es fehldesigned. Für mich geht eine Menge Spass beim Kämpfen verloren, weil ich immer schauen muss, welche Tastenkombinationen ich jetzt drücken muss, vom Kampf selber auf dem Bildschirm bekomme ich dann nicht mehr viel mit. Dazu kommt noch, dass man auch richtig zum Gegner stehen muss. Und so wichtig sind die Kombos auch nicht, ich habe zwei Chars auf Level 20 gespielt (Waldläufer und Dämonologe), ohne eine Kombo zu benutzen.
2. Das Gruppenspiel ist auch schlecht umgesetzt worden, die anderen Spieler der Gruppe werden als graue Pixel auf der MiniMap (bei dunkelgrauem Hintergrund) und der Pixel ist nur sichtbar, wenn der andere Spieler ca. max. 3 Meter von einem weg ist. (Und damit man den anderen Spieler überhaupt im Spiel sieht, muss man erst gemeinsam in eine andere Zone wechseln, obwohl man schon in der selben Zone war. Das ist aber eher ein Programmfehler). Der Gruppenchat muss jedes mal neu erstellt werden, wenn man mal die Gruppe verlassen hat, das alte Gruppenchatfenster wird nicht mehr berücksichtigt.
3. Z.B. als Waldläufer benutzt man Fern - und Nahkampfwaffen, nur muss man neben dem Umschalten der Waffen auch noch die Schalterleiste umschalten, um die Spezialangriffe nutzen zu können, die auf der anderen Leiste liegen. Das ist mitten im Kampfgeschehen mehr als hinderlich.

Die fehlenden Übersetzungen in der deutschen Version:
Mich hatte schon gewundert, dass FunCom auf ihrer Webseite noch kurz vor Release nach Übersetzern suchte. Und meine Befürchtung wurde leider bestätigt. Ab Level 20 gibt es fast nur noch englische Questtexte, die Beschreibungen und Namen der Gegenstände sind fast alle englisch. Es gibt halt viele Spieler hier in Deutschland, die kein oder nur schlecht englisch können.

AOC hat sehr gute Ansätze, aber FunCom hätte lieber noch ein halbes Jahr mit der Veröffentlichung warten sollen, damit die groben Fehler beseitigt und die Übersetzungen vollständig sind. 
AOC ist leider viel zu früh veröffentlicht worden, was aber aus Kostengründen wohl nicht anders möglich war, sonst wäre FunCom jetzt Pleite. 
So müssen jetzt die zahlenden Spieler mal wieder als Beta-Tester fungieren... 

Und, FunCom, schau mal über den Tellerrand, wie andere MMORPGS von der Benutzerführung designed sind. Man muss nicht das Rad jedesmal neu erfinden, und es dazu noch eckig bauen.

Ich warte jetzt mal ab, spiele alle meine Chars auf 20 hoch und hoffe, dass bis dann die gröbsten Schnitzer beseitigt sind.


----------



## xonorg (27. Mai 2008)

Minjah schrieb:


> AOC hat sehr gute Ansätze, aber FunCom hätte lieber noch ein halbes Jahr mit der Veröffentlichung warten sollen, damit die groben Fehler beseitigt und die Übersetzungen vollständig sind.




HI,

aus dem was ich erlebt habe, sind nie die Entwirkcler -respektive hier das Entwicklerstudio - schuld daran, das Software zu früh released wird. MEistens sind es die Geldgeber - die Leute, die den Spass finanziert haben. Denen fehlt grade am Ende der Atem und die Eier in der Hose. 

cu 
xonorg


----------



## Wongaar (27. Mai 2008)

Ich weiss gar nicht wo euer Problem und euer dummes Angefeinde gegenüber Anderen liegt.

Mein Spiel ist besser als deins, nein meins ist viel besser und das war es auch vor 12 Jahren schon bla bla.

Leute, wir reden hier über Spiele, im Kindergarten hab ich vieleicht auch mal zu nem Kollegen gesagt, mein Spiel ist viel besser als deines, aber doch bitte nicht in der heutigen Zeit.

Jeder spielt worauf er Lust hat und sollte auch den/die Anderen das spielen worauf man Lust hat.

Ist doch wie mit dem Musikgeschmack, meint ihr nur weil Kollege 1 mir sagt die Band "XYZJuchhey"  macht geile Mucke, renn ich gleich los und kauf mir die CD und verdamme alles was ich früher gehört habe? 

Nein gewiss nicht, aber natürlich gibt es auch solche Menschen, nur diese Diskussion wie sie hier wieder aufflammt ist unütz wie ein Kochkäse.

Ich habe auch WoW seit Beta gezockt und mich tierisch auf AoC gefreut, verfluchen tu ich WoW nicht, aber ich hab einfach keine Böcke mehr drauf, weil es leider für mich, zu ausgelutscht ist.Es ist immer das Gleiche und wird auch nie anders werden.
Die Leute die WoW weiterspielen, sind entweder infiziert bis ins Knochenmark, oder haben einfach Spaß dran.

Vieleicht geht bei AoC auch irgendwann mal der Spruch rum es sei ausgelutscht, davor ist man nie geschützt.

Wollt eigentlich nur damit sagen, das Alle ihren Spaß in den Spielen suchen, also lasst auch Jedem seinen Spaß und zerfleischt euch nicht wegen Pixeln auf dem Bildschirm.


----------



## Grissan (27. Mai 2008)

Das grösste unding ist, dass jedes neue Online Rollenspiel mit dem momentanen Stand von WoW verglichen wird. Die 3 Jahre, die WoW reifen musste, werden hier einfach übersehen, es heisst nur:

- OMG, alles buggy
- Laggy bei Release, geht ja gar nicht!!11
- Berufe fürn Popo etc etc

Sehr schön gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klar hat fast jedes MMO Laufende Kosten aber ich Denke mit etwas Zeit wird AoC ein sehr geiles MMO. Das was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe sah sehr niCe aus.!


----------



## Amorelian (27. Mai 2008)

Schneelilie schrieb:


> ...
> Und tut mir leid aber ein instanziertes Spiel (soweit ich das bei buffed-Show richtig verstanden habe, ist jedes Gebiet instanziert, obwohl viele Spieler ohne gleiche Gruppenzugehörigkeit rein können) HAT nicht abzustürzen.
> ...



Bei mir ist AoC bisher noch nicht ein einziges mal abgestürzt, sicher, es hat Bugs, aber abgestürzt ist es bisher noch nicht. 
Trotzdem verstehe ich nicht ganz, warum ein instanziertes Spiel nicht abzustürzen hat? Das Instanzsystem von AoC welches viele Zonen dynamisch instanziert, sobald sie mit bis zu einigen hundert Spielern zu sehr überfüllt sind, ist rein softwaretechnisch und auch hardwaretechnisch wesentlich komplexer als die Verwaltung nur einer einzigen Zone.
Anarchy Online (übrigens auch von Funcom) war das erste MMORPG in dem eine Instanzierung implementiert wurde, das war aber einige Zeit nach Release. Diese Instanzierung ist eine Weiterentwicklung, kein Rückschritt. WoW hat das Instanzieren ja auch erfolgreich kopiert, auch wenn dort nur Dungeons instanziert werden. Die Instanzierung von AoC bietet mehr Vorteile als Nachteile.




Schneelilie schrieb:


> ...
> Guild Wars ist ebenfals instanziert und hatte bei Release kaum Bugs. Auch das ist für ein Spiel was keine richtig freie Welt hat ein Unding.
> ...



Guild Wars verwaltet, ausser den Städten, nur Instanzen für bis zu acht Spielern, also ähnlich wie Diablo 2 und ist daher nicht im entferntesten mit der Instanzierung von AoC zu vergleichen.
Was ist eine "richtig freie Welt" ? Etwa soetwas wie DAoC oder Anarchy online es die ersten Jahre lang waren, weil sie keine Instanzierung hatten, wo also auch in Dungeons viele Gruppen/Spieler umherwandern konnten? Hmmm, dann ist auch WoW absolut keine richtig "freie Welt", da sich dort der Großteil des Endgames in Instanzen abspielt in denen sich nur eine Gruppe bzw. in Raid Dungeons wenige Grüppchen aufhalten können.




Schneelilie schrieb:


> ...
> Zwar ist kein MMO Game je richtig fertig, aber wenn ich 50 Euro für ein Spiel ausgebe, erwarte ich das es bei mir mindestens so stabil und "bugfrei" läuft wie WoW. Sicher. Lief nicht bei allen so. Aber wenn schon die Start-Quests so verbuggt sind wie sie es damals bei Everquest 2 waren? Gute Nacht, lieber Schrott.
> ...



Wenn alle MMORPG Käufer ernsthaft immer erwarten würden, dass ein neues MMORPG genauso stabil und "bugfrei" laufen würde wie ihr altes, dann bräuchte es keine neuen MMORPGs mehr zu geben. Beispielsweise wäre nie jemand von DAoC zu WoW gewechselt, da WoW zum Release nicht annähernd den Content von DAoC bot und wesentlich verbugter war...
Die Quests in AoC sind übrigens nicht annähernd so verbugt wie in Everquest 2 anfangs. Die Quest-Bugs aus Everquest 2 früher und die von AoC zu vergleichen ist ein Witz, da die kleinen Bugs aus AoC dagegen einfach lächerlich wirken.




Schneelilie schrieb:


> ...
> AoC ist dazu noch nur ein zu früh rausgebrachter Lückenfühler für WAR. Hätte man diese Kinderkrankheit der unvollständigen Übersetzung und der Start-Quests ausgemerzt vor Release, wäre es zu nah an WAR gewesen und 1/3 aller Kunden wären abgesprungen. und das will natürlich keiner.
> ...



Zu früh rausgebracht ist AoC schon, wie so ziemlich jedes MMORPG, aber ein Lückenfüller ist es sicherlich nicht. Ich denke Leute die den Content und Stil von AoC lieben, werden mit WAR nicht viel anfangen können.
Ich bin wegen DAoC ein ziemlicher Mythic Fan, dass kannst Du mir glauben, aber so wie die WAR Beta z. Zt. aussieht, ist das Spiel für mich einfach total uninteressant und das aus vielerlei Gründen. Grafik und Sound wirken einfach total veraltet, und der Content ähnelt dem von WoW. Nichteinmal die großartigen Aspekte des DAoC PvPs wurden wenigstens übernommen oder verbessert, stattdessen haben sie ein WoW ähnliches Gruppen PvP implementiert, das ist einfach eine riesen Enttäuschung und ich bin mir sicher, dass es das auch für viele sein wird.




Schneelilie schrieb:


> ...
> Mir persönlich widerstrebt gerade das Kampfsystem. Ich mag es nicht wenn mitten auf dem Bildschirm irgendwas angezeigt wird, auch wenns nur die Deckung ist.
> ...



Dank der aufgeräumten UI von AoC ist eigentlich bedeutend weniger mitten auf dem Bildschirm zu sehen als bei vielen anderen MMORPGs, vor allem wenn ich da an Raids in WoW denke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.



Fazit: Man sollte einfach nie über etwas schreiben, was man selbst nicht kennengelernt hat. Dass Du von AoC nicht den blassessten Schimmer hast, ist offensichtlich. Damit stehst Du hier aber nicht alleine. Scheinbar antworten mehr Leute auf diesen Thread, die AoC nicht kennen, als diejenigen die es spielen.


----------



## MF2888 (27. Mai 2008)

Wer heut zu Tage ein MMO rausbringt muss sich nunmal mit WoW messen, WoW ist zur Zeit der Maßstab. Wenn ein Spiel nicht ansatzweise an die Kompformalität und Spielbarkeit ran kommt auch gleich beim Start des SPiels muss man damit leben das viele Kunden abspringen, weil die meisten einige Standarts gewohnt sind die AOC momentan noch nicht bietet, vorallem das Interface ist nicht so prall oder auch das das Auktionshaus noch nicht funktioniert, sowas kann einfach nicht sein, auch nicht zum Spielstart. Wer heute erfolgreich mit einen MMO sein will muss schon bei Spielstart einen ähnliches Niveau wie WoW zur Zeit haben, ansonsten werden Kunden abspringen. Und das wird wohl auch bei AoC nach dem Gratis Monat passieren, es sei denn es werden in dne nächten 30 Tagen die gröbsten Bugs beseitigt und gewisse Feautures implementiert.

Ja ich spiel selbst AoC, habe davor 2 Jahre WoW gepsielt und nun erstmal eine Pause eingelegt. In AoC bin ich mittlerweile LvL 30 zur Zeit macht es spaß zu Questen und die Welt zu erkunden. Doch manche Bugs und Spielelemente stoßen mir übel auf. Wie zum Beispiel die Instanzierungen, oder das man seine Gruppenmitglieder nicht auf der Map sieht wenn sie ein bisschen zu weit weg sind, das dass AUktionshaus nicht funktioniert und das ab und zu verschiedene andere Bugs auftreten. Ich hoffe Funcom schafft es das zu verbessern, dann werde ich AoC auch noch weiter Spielen.


----------



## Shênya (27. Mai 2008)

Da die AoC community noch weiter wächst wird FunCom auch wieder mehr geld zur Verfügung stehn. Und sobald dies so weit ist werden auch sicher sehr viele buggs gefixt.
Einfach mal abwarten wies in ein paar monaten aussieht. Nobody's perfect - auch MMORPG Entwickler nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agradim (27. Mai 2008)

also der gästepass ist bisher eh noch nicht freigeschaltet - was auch okay ist, um die server zu entlasten. in den andern mmo's war soweit ich weiß auch am anfang kein 7 tage pass verfügbar. 

tja spiele miteinander zu vergleichen ist immer recht riskant. wie schon gesagt wurde, es steckt viel weiterentwicklung dahinter, wenn man jetzt wow, hdro, daoc o.ä. anschaut. 
ich habe selbst 1 jahr lang daoc und 3 jahre wow hinter mir und teste grade aoc.
ich werde mich auch gar nicht weiter auf unqualifizierte beiträge über mir beziehen, ob irgendwer bei irgendwas die "nummer 1" ist oder sonstwas, außer einer sache:

wenn man manches hier im blog liest, denkt man sich sowieso: "DU darfst aoc sowieso erst in 4 jahren spielen" 
p.s. wer sich jetzt den schuh anzieht, dem wird er schon passen ... 


aoc bietet am anfang eine unglaubich faszinierende stimmung. die atmosphäre übertrifft meiner meinung nach alles da gewesene. die grafik ist ein meilenstein - und das obwohl ich bis mein neuer pc da ist noch nichtmal auf vollen details spielen kann.

die quests sind teilweise noch arg verbuggt - die npc-texte teilweise nicht fertig übersetzt, nicht deutsch vertont. 
das spiel ist ein hardware-fresser und augenscheinlich selbst mit guter hardware wegen vieler lags nicht dauerhaft ruckelfrei spielbar im moment. wer irgendein anderes mmorpg schon gespielt hat, weiß, dass kein spiel perfekt war. es gibt bei jedem spiel verbesserungsmöglichkeiten. der eine hat stabilere server, der andere bessere grafik, der dritte ne bessere story, der vierte n besseres kampfsystem usw ...
aoc ist in einigen punkten einfach NEU und das finde ich mutig. wenn man von "unfertigen" spielen spricht, kann man vielleicht gothic ins rennen schicken. für ein offlinespiel find ichs schwach, wenn etwas so bug-verseucht ist. bei nem onlinespiel kommt die komponente hinzu, dass alles, was passiert, auf nem server abläuft. und da hat es bisher halt noch jeder vertreter geschafft, am anfang, wenn sich alles im anfangsgebiet knubbelt, probleme zu haben. 

der chat gefällt mir in aoc nicht. er ist in der tat zu unauffällig und es fehlen möglichkeiten, die fenster nach eigenen wünschen zu bearbeiten. das wird aber sicherlich noch kommen. da mache ich mir keine sorgen.
auch einige andere tools, die man aus wow vielleicht lieb gewonnen hat, könnten noch implementiert werden, das ist klar, aber ich will mit aoc ja nicht wow in geiler grafik haben, sondern ein eigenes spiel, also dürfen die leute sich da ruhig selbst überlegen, was sie noch bereitstellen wollen und nicht nur wow kopieren. das geht schon in ordnung.

mein fazit ist:

Age of Conan hat meiner meinung nach potential, ein sehr geiles, erwachsenes und reifes mmorpg zu werden. es müssen deshalb nicht 10 millionen wow-user dahin abwandern, und wer dazu wieder unqualifizierten gedanken-brei absondern möchte: LASST ES, es interessiert mich eh nicht. ich werd jedenfalls aoc in den nächsten monaten die chance geben, mich zu überzeugen.


----------



## gopper0815 (27. Mai 2008)

ich bin erst letztes Jahr zu den Online-Games hinzugestoßen. Und ja ich hab mit WoW angefangen. Es war natürlich zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon sehr ausgereift und ich ziehe meinem Hut vor dem Support von Blizzard. Bugfrei ist WoW ganz sicherlich nicht und wer das behauptet, der spricht schlicht nicht die Wahrheit, denn ansonsten bräuchte man so etwas wie einen Support nicht, oder?

Tatsache ist, heutzutage ist kein Spiel mehr Bugfrei. Es geht schlichtweg nicht mehr. Das liegt aber daran, das der Spielemarkt ein enormer wirtschaftlicher Faktor geworden ist. Die Publisher drängen zur Veröffentlichung, damit Geld in die Kassen kommt. Und in der heutigen Zeit, in dem fast alles vernetzt ist, ist es ein leichtes, Fehler via Patch online auszumerzen. Ich heiße diese mittlerweile allen Herstellern und Publishern zu eigen gewordene Angewohnheit nicht gut, aber es ist so. Als Kunde hat man die Wahl, kauf oder lass es. Und da fast alle noch kaufen, wird sich an der Sache auch nichts ändern.

Weiterhin ist es aber aus menschlicher Sicht nicht möglich ein spiel in solchen Umfängen wie WoW oder AoC feherlerfrei auf den Markt zu bringen. Selbst wenn die Betaphase noch ein jahr länger gegangen wäre, dann wären immer noch Fehler drin.

Ich hab beispielsweise bisher (dreimal auf Holz klopf ) noch kein Problem beim spielen von AoC gehabt. Accounterstellung lief reibungslos, keine Grafikprobleme, keine Einloggprobleme. Das einizige Problem im Moment sind eher die anderen Spieler. Man steht im Moment schlange an Questgegnern, weil so viele im Anfangsgebiet unterwegs sind, dass es abends nicht mehr spielbar ist. Morgens kann ich im Moment nicht zocken, weil die Server wegen Wartung down sind. (Wieso sind sie dass, wenn wie so mancher hier sagt, sie arbeiten nicht an dem spiel? )

Und sich zu beklagen, der Support bei Funcom wär miserabel im Vergleich zu Blizzard:

Ich glaube kaum dass Blizzard seinem Konkurrenten ein Beraterteam in Sachen supportaufbau zum Release von AoC geschickt hat. Die müssen erst mal ihre Erfahrungen sammeln und den support ausbauen. 

Es ist einfach unwirtschaftlich tausend Leute für den Support bereit zu halten, wenn dann keiner das Spiel kauft. Und sie werden auch die nächsten 30 Tage nicht viel am support ändern, denn die warten erst mal ab, wieviele von den Käufern überhaupt bei der Stange bleiben. Erst wenn sich eine Prognose abzeichnen lässt, wird auch der Support angepasst werden.

Und was den Vergleich von WoW und AoC betrifft.  Beides sind gute Spiele und ich werde auch beides weiter zocken. Aber ich werde mich nie dazu hinreißen lassen die beiden Spiele miteinander zu vergleichen, weil das einfach nicht geht.

WoW hat sich für die Comicgrafik entschieden, weil es zu den Vorgänger Warcraft-Reihe passt. Das ist auch ein Grund, warum das spiel so erfolgreich war. Man darf auch nicht vergessen, das WoW ab 12 ist und dann sollte man sich auch nicht über Kiddies beschweren.


AoC ist verbuggt, es hat Schwächen und wird noch viel Feinarbeit benötigen, aber es hat auch Charme, macht Spaß und hat das Potential zu einem wirklich lang motivierendem Onlinegame zu wachsen. Das hängt jetzt ganz davon ab, wie nah die Entwickler ihr Ohr an den spielern hat, die mit konstruktiver Kritik dazu beitragen wollen, dass ihr Spiel ein Erfolg wird.


Was die Lags und Abstürze bei Instanzieren spielen betrifft: Nun was glaubt denn so mancher aus was ein Server besteht? Und wenn sich nun mal zig tausende Spieler zeitgleich einloggen, dann werden nun mal (ich weiss nicht wieviele spieler es braucht damit eine neue Instanz geöffnet wird) neue Instanzen geöffnet. Aber irgendwann ist natürlich Schluß. Da kackt dann auch mal der beste Rechner ab, weil er schlicht an seine Leistungsgrenze stößt. Wenn die spieleranzahl so hoch bleibt, werden auch sicherlich merh Server rangekarrt. (Lest mal die News auf der Einloggseite. da gehen jeden Tag neuer EU-Server online) Also sagt nicht, Funcom würde diesbezüglich nichts unternehmen. Aber die werden jetzt sicherlich nicht eine Million Server starten zu nem Heidengeld, wenn nach 30 Tagen die Hälfte der Leute wieder abspringen. Das pendelt sich ein. 

Und wer sagt, bei WoW war das nicht so. Ich kann mich dran erinnern, dass mein Sohnemann nach dem Releas von BC teilweise über ne Stunde gewartet hat um in eine Instanz zu kommen. weil die Server überlastet waren.


----------



## Markon78 (27. Mai 2008)

Also Spieler von der ersten Minute an möcht ich jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....
Tatsächlich ist und wird es immer so sein, dass sich jedes neue MMO Game mit dem bekanntesten und am meisten gespielte MMO messen muss und das is nun mal WoW. Jedoch sind die Kriterien nun mal ganz anders zu beurteilen bzw. aufzufassen. 

Die Kriterien dazu sind sicher das neue Kampfsystem (was je höher der Level immer anspruchsvoller wird) sowie die Conan Welt an sich mitsamt der beeindruckenden Grafik sowie der absolut gut durchdachten Story der Quests usw...! Und da schlägt es WoW (_MEINER_ Meinung nach) um Welten!

Jedes Spiel egal ob Single Player oder MMO hat seine Macken wenn es erscheint...die einen mehr, die anderen weniger...ich selbst habe WoW damals auch von Anfang an gespielt und muss sagen, dass AoC dazu im Vergleich um 50 -70% weniger Probleme hat.

Es gibt neue "Dinge" die einfach ungewohnt sind, welche man aber mit eine bisschen Hirneinschalten schon lernt oder darauf kommt...immerhin soll das Spiel ja auch eine gewisse Selbstfindung durchleben ohne dass einem immer gleich von Anfang an alles klar ist und man nur noch nach dem Leveln seine gewünschten Items abfarmt.

Am Schluss wird es immer darauf ankommen ob einem selbst das Spiel nun gefällt oder nicht. Alles andere is komplett sinnlos denn daran ändern wird man eh nix..entweder man identifiziert sich mit dem Spiel und ist deshalb bereit auch dafür zu bezahlen und geniesst es oder man lässt es einfach und wendet sich wieder anderem zu (WoW, WAR,..).

just my 2 cents 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich jedenfalls bin sehr sehr begeistert davon und werdedas Spiel mit meinen m8s geniessen...sowohl PvP als auch Raids 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
...und die Meckerer und/oder Suderanten dürfen gerne bei einem andern Spiel bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Netskater (27. Mai 2008)

Ich freue mich über die vielen neutralen Aussagen.

>aber ich hab einfach keine Böcke mehr drauf,
>wow ist einfach nur geil - bin lvl 15
> never play on patchday

So siehts aus, viele Wechsler möchten mal was anderes sehen.

Never play on patchday, Mittwoch abends - richtig, aber es lief am Donnerstag immer
wieder alles stabil.... Mittwochs war immer Serverwartung und nicht jeder Mittwoch
war verbugt

Onyix einlog, Serverprobleme - möglich ...wenn dein Server überlastet ...das Prob gibts auch
in AoC. 

>Molten Core verbuggt
ach wenn da ein Bug war schau mal in den Patchnotes, da wurd nie was repariert
In AoC stürzen sich auch alle auf den Server Aries - zu bestimmten Zeiten ist da mal jedes Gebiet
verbuggt, wenn du es so sehen willst.

Damals hatte ich und viele andere ISDN, am Release day waren >50 andere Chars auf mein Bildschirm kein
Problem - ok, wir hatten auch alle lvl 1 Standardrüssi an^^.

Wie ehrlich gesagt wurde - WoW hatte den Ansturm gehabt! Sowas von Arm sich über den release day zu 
beschweren...wie ich schon sagte Neider - da läuft was, was alle gern haben möchten und heute noch 
gern haben - und wir konnten es nicht zocken - öhm zong, schnell als bug flamen.

------------------

Zu AoC

- viele freuen sich mal was anderes zu sehen (aber hier braucht man Tophardware sonst geht garnix)
   Unter den Gesichtspunkt hatte ich mir auch AoC zugelegt.

- an dieser Stelle komme ich auf Lvl 15 zurück...wander mal aus Tortage raus...du wirst ev. eine
  schreckliche Überraschung erleben

Was mir an AoC gefiel sind die Quests, jedes mal anders, im gleichen Atmenzug gefällst mir aber garnicht
wenn ich im Text plötzlich SERVER SCRIPT ERROR XXXX oder plötzlich englischen und deutschen Questtest
vermischt lesen muß.

Warum das so ist, haben einige erwähnt.....AoC ist nicht fertig gestellt und nein es gibts in WoW der deutschen Version kein einziges englisches Wort - geschweige SERVER SCRIPT ERROR XXX.

Seltsam auch das ich ohne Angabe von prepaidkarten, Bankeinzug (also einrichten eines gültigen Abos)
erst garnicht meine Vollversion gültig einrichten konnte.

Meine Tickets wurden bis heute auch nicht beantwortet in AoC - bei HDR im Gegensatz dazu wurden programmtechnische Fragen extra nach England gesandt und von da beantwortet, GMs waren genug
bei Release sofort zur Verfügung - anderseits aber schade das ich dieses erst nutzen muße bei HDR.

AoC Start ohne Forumsseiten? - geplant war das in den Augen von Funcom sicherlich nie - aber die wissen schon warum^^.

Wie die meisten anderen AoCler zur Zeit sagen, auch ich hab noch nix entdeckt was mich in AoC vom Hocker reißt, werds auch sein lassen, es wird als irgende ne Nr. hinter WoW und wahrscheinlich auch HDR
dahinvegetieren. AoC Grafik  ein Unterschied zur WoW Grafik ist da, aber Vanguard - Hdr....schaffen mit andere
Hardware dagegen reine Rekorde..

AOC <> ANDERE MMORPGS...und das ist auch gut so.

(ah die kiddies kommen wieder...
>ich bin erst letztes Jahr zu den Online-Games hinzugestoßen. Und ja ich hab mit WoW angefangen. Es war natürlich zu diesem >Zeitpunkt schon sehr ausgereift 

Wie kannst Du den Zeitpunkt der ausgereiftheit prüfen wenn Du nicht mal den Start kennst? Das wurde nicht ausgereift sondern die Welt wird aufgrund des Abenteuer Hungers ständig erweitert - und das mit Perfektion 

An den Poster darunter AoC bla bla die nächsten 30 Tage wirds auch keinen Support geben..
Beim Hdr Start wurden deutsche e-mails direkt nach England weitergeleitet und GMs waren ausreichend und sofort da

Auf deutsch: Die HDR Machenrsetzten sich auf die Vierbuchstaben, die AoC Schaffer schlafen wohl noch ihren Rausch aus vom Lunchfest aus - 
aber dir als Kunde kanns ja egal sein..solang alles läuft bei Dir^^ - super soziale Einstellung, gratz)


----------



## Humunculus (27. Mai 2008)

zwisdchen hdr und vanguard grafik und der zu aoc liegen welten.

das ist wie far cry mit crysis vergleichen.

diesbezüglich sollte man mal aufm Hocker bleiben.
wer die Hardware nicht hat muss draussenbleiben und das ist auch gut so.
Und wenn man sich mal mit den einstellungen beschäftigt wird feststellen, das 2gb ram und nen dualcore minimum sind. wer das nicht hat ruckelt sich durch die welt.
ich les aber in keinem forum von crysis: hardwareanforderungen sind so hart mimimimi. Ein blick auf die Packung reicht, da nochmal 20-30% draufschlagen bei dem minimum ANforderungen und dann kann man sagen, man ist  am unteren limit.


Wer aber mit seiner 3Jahren alten Kiste 16x AA und alles auf max hat braucht sich über probleme nicht zu beschweren.
Wenn ein Questtext mal auf englisch erscheint ist das auch nicht weiter schlimm, es gibt schlimmeres.

Wie manche Leute aus Mücken halt nen elefanten machen.

AoC spielt sich um einiges schneller und evtl zu Anfangs auch hektischer als WoW, das ist richtig. Es gibt halt kein gemütliches, tab-ziel wählen- sheep-pyro-feuerschlag , nächster mob.

Die keinen Bock haben müssen es nicht spielen und denen es gefällt sind froh, wenns mal nicht so zugeht wie in WoW, dafür der Rest stimmt.
Ich brauche keine 12000 Spieler auf nem Server.
Und über solche lulu bugs wie englischer text reg ich mich sicher nicht auf.
Da waren serverbootings der Marke "Instanz wir in 3min zurückgesetzt" wenn man grad bei Nefarian war, wesentlich nerviger.


----------



## Sempai02 (27. Mai 2008)

Ich sehe das Ganze sehr locker. WoW war zu Beginn massiv verbuggt und verlaggt und war vom Content her nicht wirklich weit. Also im Grunde genau so, wie LotRO oder AoC beim Start. Anscheinend gibt es aber bei WoW mittlerweile kaum noch alte Hasen, die die Zeit noch kennen. Die Mehrzahl der Spieler scheint aus 06 oder eher 07 zu stammen, als das Spiel schon relativ rund lief – relativ, weil Blizzard heute noch viele Bug- und Laggprobleme nicht hinbekommt.


----------



## Gromm78 (27. Mai 2008)

Bis gestern bestach dieses FOrum noch dadurch dass es solche Themen wie diese hier nicht gab. Ich hab noch gedacht hey hier wird sich eher darüber unterhalten wie man im Spiel weiterkommt. Jetzt beginnt auch hier langsam die Schalmmschlacht? kann man dass nich gamona oder den offiziellen Foren überlassen?


----------



## Forticia (27. Mai 2008)

MF2888 schrieb:


> Wer heut zu Tage ein MMO rausbringt muss sich nunmal mit WoW messen, WoW ist zur Zeit der Maßstab. Wenn ein Spiel nicht ansatzweise an die Kompformalität und Spielbarkeit ran kommt auch gleich beim Start des SPiels muss man damit leben das viele Kunden abspringen, weil die meisten einige Standarts gewohnt sind die AOC momentan noch nicht bietet, vorallem das Interface ist nicht so prall oder auch das das Auktionshaus noch nicht funktioniert, sowas kann einfach nicht sein, auch nicht zum Spielstart. Wer heute erfolgreich mit einen MMO sein will muss schon bei Spielstart einen ähnliches Niveau wie WoW zur Zeit haben, ansonsten werden Kunden abspringen. Und das wird wohl auch bei AoC nach dem Gratis Monat passieren, es sei denn es werden in dne nächten 30 Tagen die gröbsten Bugs beseitigt und gewisse Feautures implementiert.
> 
> Ja ich spiel selbst AoC, habe davor 2 Jahre WoW gepsielt und nun erstmal eine Pause eingelegt. In AoC bin ich mittlerweile LvL 30 zur Zeit macht es spaß zu Questen und die Welt zu erkunden. Doch manche Bugs und Spielelemente stoßen mir übel auf. Wie zum Beispiel die Instanzierungen, oder das man seine Gruppenmitglieder nicht auf der Map sieht wenn sie ein bisschen zu weit weg sind, das dass AUktionshaus nicht funktioniert und das ab und zu verschiedene andere Bugs auftreten. Ich hoffe Funcom schafft es das zu verbessern, dann werde ich AoC auch noch weiter Spielen.




Ich sage dir ganz ehrlich 30 Tage haben sie dafür nicht zeit . So lange werden viele das Spiel gar nicht spielen weil es unspielbar ist und immer schlimmer wird.

Wenn der Hersteller nicht endlich selbstkritisch ist und sich daran macht seine Fehler mit Hochdruck zu beseitigen geht es den Spiel wie Vanguard.Zur zeit ist es ganz einfach so das es nur mit einen Pc der Über den Druchschnitt liegt überhaupt spielbar ist . Und das ist meilenweit von den Mindestanforderungen entfernt.

Niemand verlangt das AOC auf den minimal und Mittleren Bereich mit 50+ Frames läuft. Aber lüssig muß es laufen und spielbar sein , alles andre ist eine Verarschung . Wenn es nicht gelingt innerhalb der nächsten 1,5 Wochen hier endlich eine Vernünftige Lösung zu erarbeiten bleibt AOC bestenfalls eine Rolle wie Vanguard . Ist aber weder für WoW noch herr der Ringe ansatzweise eine Konkurenz . Man darf nicht vergessen es ist zur zeit mit Abstand das Teuerste Spiel wenn man die Monatlichen Beträge nimmt . 

15 Euro für ein Spiel das nicht läuft in denen viel mehr Bugs enthalten sind als bei der Veröffentlichung von HDRO und WOW zusammen dafür zahlen nicht viele 15 Euro im Monat , warum sollten sie auch was bezahlen um an einer Open Beta teilnehmen zu können ?

Wie gesagt es ist sehr schade einige Klassen sind wirklich sehr intresant aber das hilft alles nichts solange das Spiel nicht einmal ansatzweise so läuft wie es sein muß damit sich spielspaß entwickeln kann .


----------



## Netskater (27. Mai 2008)

Na ich hab das Thema nicht aufgemacht^^.

Aber wenn Du son Müll liest
>WoW war zu Beginn massiv verbuggt und verlaggt und war vom Content her nicht wirklich weit. Also im Grunde genau so, wie LotRO oder AoC beim Start. 

Soll man sich nicht wundern wenn man die passenden Antworten kriegt.

AoC hat in Gegensatz zu WoW, HDR kein Support am Start, auch keine Website.

Das bedeutet nach der Logik von einen Poster darüber (support wohl eher in 30 Tagen)
, das derjenige der gestern mit ner 8800 Graka in AoC über 5 fps geheult hat, warten soll bis sein
seine 30 Tage Spielzeit abläuft.

Die ganzen Kiddies die hier heulen wie verbuggt wow war....lügen einfach für ein kindisches AoC Spiel
das sie sich einfach besorgen mußten weils ab 18 Jahre war.

Die WoW patch notes gibts noch alles, da wurden keine Massenbugs behoben weils keine gab, und die lags
waren aufgrund des unerwarteten Erfolgs von WoW da -- die ersten 1-3 Tage bei einigen, bei mir aber nicht mit ISDN!

Dieser Neferian bug  .. kindisch, was hat ein Serverreboot mit Bug zu tun?
Diese Reboots sind absolut selten gewesen...also man schon 12 Monate WoW spielen ohne einen Reboot.

Aber Hauptsache mal wieder geflamt! Das kann nur eines bedeuten, eine nicht unbedeutene Anzahl WoW Flamer besuchen grade AoC...schöne Community.

Man kann sich die patchnotes non WoW jederzeit auf www.wow-europe.com anschauen, aber nicht wundern
wenn ihr da nix groß finden werdet oder im Technikforum was da nicht läuft....aber auch das ist recht leer.

Ihr könnt AoC, ein wie viele schon sagen...unfertiges Spiel gerne mit WoW vergleichen und weiter flamen,
das wird diejenigen die schon beschlossen haben zu leaven auch nimmer zurückholen. Wer sagt WoW war unfertig am Anfang war eh nicht dabei - Blizzard hat ZIG kostenlose Spielinhalte nachgeliefert, für die Obersten Charakterstufen ..... in AoC kommt man garnicht bis zur obersten Charakterstufe ohne zu merken, oh Quest kaputt, oh hier englisch/deutscher Text...oh hier das Auktionshaus geht nicht..usw.

Das Jahr was Funcom noch zur Fertigstellung benötigt hätte, wird auch nicht in 1-2 Monaten fertiggestellt....
ich sag nur DirectX ...voraussichtlich kommt es in August...allein daran knabbern sie noch....wer das glaubt ist ein Traumtänzer und sonst garnichts.

Aber Hauptsache wie WoW grundlos geflamt, Funcom mußtel seine Kunden mit MMORPG Directx 10 fangen..bei vielen ist das ja auch so eingeschlagen ohne zu testen und nachzudenken.  Wer weiß ob bei denen Dx10 überhaupt später bei AoC bugfrei läuft......und wenn ja.....wann.???............O:=)


----------



## nefer (27. Mai 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Na ich hab das Thema nicht aufgemacht^^.
> 
> Aber wenn Du son Müll liest
> >WoW war zu Beginn massiv verbuggt und verlaggt und war vom Content her nicht wirklich weit. Also im Grunde genau so, wie LotRO oder AoC beim Start.
> ...



ähm du solltest schon mal die rosa brille abnehmen und mal wirklich objektiv bleiben.

ich hab auch seit us open beta gezockt und wow war am anfang eben doch auch buggy.

der support in wow war am anfang auch hoffnungslos überfordert.

serverprobleme uns lags waren an der tagesordnung. und der schwachsin mit isdn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich war über unsere uni im netz- eine der schnellsten verbindungen und hatte trotzdem lags.

grafikperformance war zwar kein so großes problem, aber auch daran hat blizz erst arbeiten müssen um auch >20 leute mit spell effekten problemlos darstellen zu können- auf damaligen maschinen war das durchaus ein problem.

es gab einige quests die nicht funktioniert haben (escort q in redrige zb)

pvp content gabs überhaupt keinen! 

maraudon wurde auch nachgereicht- genauso wie bwl und co

classbalance war nicht existent.


----------



## Gulu (27. Mai 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Na ich hab das Thema nicht aufgemacht^^.



Nein, aber du hast von Anfang an, nachdem - berechtigterweise - erwähnt wurde, dass auch bei WoW nicht immer alles rund lief, 


(Andara) schrieb:


> Die 3 Jahre, die WoW reifen musste, werden hier einfach übersehen


einfach nur Beschimpfungen und Flames losgelassen. Du läufst sofort heiß und flamest unreif durch dei Gegend, sobald jemand nicht 100% deiner Meinung ist. Ich würd mal sagen, du hast einen Thread, der eigentlich recht vielversprechend begann, zugemüllt und in eine Spam- und Flame-Orgie umgewandelt.



Netskater schrieb:


> Aber Hauptsache mal wieder geflamt! Das kann nur eines bedeuten, eine nicht unbedeutene Anzahl WoW Flamer besuchen grade AoC...schöne Community.



Gut, dass gerade du dich beschwerst. Aber richtiges Flamen ist halt nicht das selbe, wie ständiges und wiederholtes runterleiern schlecht zusammenhänger Sätze. Fazit: du versuchst zwanghaft aus jedem Thread einen AoC/WoW Flamewar zu machen und das Forum dann zuzumüllen. Das braucht niemand, deswegen geh wieder zurück zu deinem Spiel.


----------



## Jendara (27. Mai 2008)

Ein Vergleich Wow (am heutigen Stand – nach 3 Jahren Gepatche + AddOn) mit Aoc (5 Tage nach Release) ist schlichtweg nicht wirklich möglich. Birnen mit Äpfel und so...

Wow spiele ich seit nun knapp 2 Jahren, also ich hab die Anfänge von Wow nicht miterlebt. Damals zu Release von Wow war ich noch im Anarchy Online Fieber (auch von Funcom – welches ein sehr tolles Spiel war/ist, mitunter eines der wenigen Si-Fi Mmo’s, das Spieler stundenlang damit beschäftigen konnte seinen Char so zu „pimpen“ dass er Rüstungen, Spells etc weit über seinem Level benutzen kann.)

Aber zurück zum Thema. Da AOC ebenfalls von Funcom ist, wollte ich dieses Spiel unbedingt testen. Also Freitags losgestiefelt und Spiel geholt. Die ersten Eindrücke nach der ewig langen Installation + Patch war einfach nur: „Wow, wie geil“. Es macht auf jeden Fall Lust auf mehr.

Das Interface – ja es ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig und sehr minimalistisch gestaltet (aber mal ehrlich – wie viele Leute spielen mit dem Standard-Wow-Interface?). Aber es gibt für AOC schon von einem User erstelltes Interface. (Mehr Leisten, größeres Gruppenfenster, ...)

Das es die Bank/Autkionshaus noch nicht gibt, ist etwas ärgerlich, allerdings habe ich gelesen, dass sie das leider vorübergehend deaktivieren mussten, da wohl einige Spieler in der Bank Gegenstände duplizieren konnten. (wird also sicher demnächst wieder im Spiel sein).

Oft lese ich auch, dass Spieler ein Problem mit dem Chat haben. Die Überarbeitung des Chats steht auch relativ weit oben auf der „To-Do-Liste“ von Funcom. Btw ein Tipp wenn sich einige darüber aufregen, dass die Einstellungen des Chats nicht gespeichert werden. Einmal ausloggen mit /camp und die Zeit auslaufen lassen hilft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Char in Aoc ist erst zarte 24 – und noch am Anfang. Ich habe bis jetzt erst die Insel Tortage gesehen und ein wenig von der Welt da draußen nach der „Startinsel“.

Was für mich mitunter der größte Unterschied von Aoc zu Wow ist, ist das Kampfsystem. Ich finde es sehr gelungen. Nicht Afk-Autoshot und gut ists, nein man muss hier voll konzentriert in den Kampf starten, sonst hat man gegen 2-3 Gegner schlechte Karten (könnte von Klasse zu Klasse unterschiedlich sein, habe bis jetzt nur eine richtig angespielt). Die Combos finde ich gut gelungen. Allerdings bleibts abzuwarten wie das dann im High-End-Content aussieht wenn man ein paar Stunden am raiden ist und immer so viele Tasten drücken muss. (Kann sicher ermüdend werden).

Über Bugs bin ich im Moment noch nicht wirklich drüber gestolpert. (Was nicht heißen soll, dass es keine gibt!) Jede Quest hat bis jetzt einwandfrei funktioniert. Allerdings nach der Startinsel Tortage, gibt es einige Questen die noch nicht oder nur teilweise lokalisiert sind. 

Die Questen finde ich gut gelungen, und auch die Dropchancen der Questitems ist besser als es in Wow ist, wo nicht jeder Troll Ohren hat, nicht jeder Murloc Augen und jeder Skorpion einen Stachel.

Die Grafik der beiden Spiele, kann und möchte ich nicht vergleichen. Ich kann auch keinen Comic-Film mit einem Film vergleichen wo „Reale Menschen“ spielen. Wow ist nun mal Comic – Aoc realistisch gehalten.

Witzig finde ich das man in Aoc nicht durch andere Charaktere durchlaufen kann. Was mitunter sicher auch nervig werden kann, wenn Leute einen Questgeber oder Durchgang in einer Stadt verstellen, sodass man nicht mehr durch kann. 

Mein Fazit zu AOC: Ich spiele jetzt die 30 Tage frei, schau wie es sich entwickelt. Spiel dann erst mal wieder Wow und werde dann nach 2-4 Monaten noch mal in Aoc für einen Monat reinschnuppern. 

Man kann auch durchwegs 2 Spiele gleichzeitig spielen, und für mich sind diese 2 Spiele sehr unterschiedlich.


----------



## Apekk (27. Mai 2008)

Schöner Eingangsbeitrag, den ich nur unterschreiben kann.

Ich habe sehr lange DAOC gespielt, mehrere Jahre eine der größten Gilden geleitet, WoW nur mal kurz angetestet. Persönlich hoffe ich, dass diejenigen, die stets mit den etablierten Spielen vergleichen und herummosern (gestern im Chat aufgefallen), bei AoC aufgeben. Meist sind das auch diejenigen, die mit wenig Neugier und noch weniger Rollenspielverhalten in so ein Spiel gehen.

Deshalb schlagen auch zwei Herzen in meiner Brust: Einerseits möchte ich gar nicht, dass das Spiel extrem erfolgreich wird, um wirklich nur erwachsene und möglichst leidenschaftliche Spieler dabei zu haben - andererseits benötigt natürlich jedes Onlinespiel mit Abogebühren zahlreiche User.

Von AoC erhoffe ich mir, dass die düstere und erwachsene Atmosphäre beibehalten wird. Bei DAOC war es leider so, dass dies anfangs zwar auch der Fall war, aber nach bestimmten Addons dieses Gefühl vollkommen verschwand.

Schaun mer mal. Bislang macht Age of Conan einen sehr guten Eindruck.


----------



## Tarienna (27. Mai 2008)

Meine Güte....wie schwer kann es denn sein, ein wenig neutral zu beurteilen.... 

Um meinem Vorposter eins vorweg zu nehmen, ich gehöre zu den älteren Hasen, siehe:
http://www.warcraftrealms.com/charsheet/14146080

Ich spiele also schon seit gut 2,5 - 3 Jahren WOW & es ist außer Frage ein sehr gutes Spiel. Aber auch das 
hatte Startschwierigkeiten.  Wenn ich mal so in meiner Erinnerung krame:

2005: diverser Patches & Nachbesserungen, Aufbau mehrer Server, Aufstockung des Serviceteams (GMs,...)
2006: 
 - Oft große Pingspitzen, besonders zwischen den Feiertagen nicht Spielbar, Pings zwischen 5 - 20k, Dauerdiscos
- Nach und nach kam ein Austausch der veralteten Server, da viele nicht mehr stabil liefen. 
2007: 
- große Probleme mit Telios dem Service Provider von Blizz, das Problem besteht auf manchen Servern bis heute
- Start von BC: wieder nicht Spielbar, Dauerdiscos, Ping Spitzen, Abstürze der Login & Instanzserver,... 

Das waren so die großen Dinge an die ich mich erinnere & das waren längst nicht alle. Aber das soll kein WOW Flame sein, wenn es mir nicht gefallen würde, wäre ich nicht mehr dabei. Patches zur Behebung von Fehlern tauchen auch nicht auf der WOW Seite mehr auf, da unter Implementiert nur die großen Patches stehen wie: 1.5,1.8,2.0,2.4, aber die Bugbehebungsfehler wie zb. der akutelle 2.4.3 ist wenn offizell nur noch in den Foren  zu finden & die wandern dann auch zum Teil ins Archiv. 

Aber wie kann mein ein Spiel, was völlig neu ist mit einem vergleichen, dass gut 3 Jahre Erfahrungsvorsprung hat? Blizzard mußte auch lernen, 
- dass sie neue Server brauchen
- dass der Support aufgestockt werden muss
- ....

FC muss auch erst ihre Erfahrungen sammeln & manche Dinge lassen sich selbst dank Betatest nicht
ausmerzen. Wieviele Betatester gab es & wie viele Spieler jetzt auf den Servern? So eine Masse an Leute
konnte man gar nicht zu Betatestern machen, wenn man keine Openbeta hat.

Bleibt einfach mal locker wartet ab was passiert & gebt dem doch eine Chance. Denn wenn ich nichts mehr hasse ist es die deutsche Mecker Kultur. Ich glaube kein Volk ist darin so gut wie wir Deutschen.....


----------



## Jinntao (27. Mai 2008)

Ich möchte nur mal an die Quintessenz des ersten Eintrags zu diesem Beitrag erinnern:



nefer schrieb:


> Also, liebe Leserinnen und Leser, ihr seid selbst dafür verantwortlich ob Age of Conan für EUCH eine Enttäuschung wird!



Den ersten Post hat hier sicher die Hälfte nicht mehr gelesen. Ich verstehe auch nich warum hier so aggressiv ein Kampf zwischen Aoc und WoW ausgetragen wird. Für mich klingt jeder zweiter Post wie eine Rechtfertigung und Verteidigung eines WoW-Spielers. Als wollte man sich ganz fest einreden, das man "das Wahre" MMO spielt. 

Von mir aus könnt ihr alle WoW spielen, bis ihr genauso ausseht wie euer Polygon-Klotz von einem Charakter, davon wird AoC nicht schlechter.  Es spielt sich anders und sieht anders aus. Es ist Geschmackssache, man *kann* darüber nicht streiten.

Was interessiert es diejenigen, die AoC gar nicht spielen, ob es verbuggter ist, als WoW es am Anfang war? Viel Spaß in eurem perfekten Comicreich; keiner nimmt euch das, genauso wie ihr flamen könnt, bis euch die Finger bluten und AoC immer noch stabil und weitgehend bugfrei läuft.

Jedem das Seine.


----------



## MF2888 (27. Mai 2008)

Der vergleich mit WoW(3 Jahre+Addon) und Age of Conan( 5 Tage Online) ist sehr wohl zulässig. Nichts mit Äpfel und Birnen geschwafel. Man nehme an eine neues Automobil Unternehmen will sich am Markt etablieren. Dieses Unternehmen baut Autos ohne ABS, Servo Lenkung und Airbags und den ganzen anderen schnick schnack. Meint ihr dann ist es ok heutzutage ein Auto auf Trabbi Niveau raus zu bringen anstatt eines mit heutigen Techniken? Nur weil dieses Unternehmen neu gestartet ist darf man ihnen verzeihen das ihre Produkte nicht zeitgemäs sind? Nein, dieses Unternehmen wird untergehen. 

WAS sagt uns das? Ein Age of Conan muss die Standarts des heutigen MMORPGS implementieren um überhaupt konkurenzfähig zu sein. WAs nicht ist kann ja noch werden. Man hoffe auf Patches und zwar möglichst schnell.


----------



## Jinntao (27. Mai 2008)

MF2888 schrieb:


> Man nehme an eine neues Automobil Unternehmen will sich am Markt etablieren. Dieses Unternehmen baut Autos ohne ABS, Servo Lenkung und Airbags und den ganzen anderen schnick schnack. Meint ihr dann ist es ok heutzutage ein Auto auf Trabbi Niveau raus zu bringen anstatt eines mit heutigen Techniken? Nur weil dieses Unternehmen neu gestartet ist darf man ihnen verzeihen das ihre Produkte nicht zeitgemäs sind? Nein, dieses Unternehmen wird untergehen.
> 
> WAS sagt uns das? Ein Age of Conan muss die Standarts des heutigen MMORPGS implementieren um überhaupt konkurenzfähig zu sein. WAs nicht ist kann ja noch werden. Man hoffe auf Patches und zwar möglichst schnell.



Der Vergleich ist ewig weit hergeholt und obendrauf sogar noch Quatsch.

- Smart (vom Qualitätsautobauer Mercedes): 'verbuggt' wie Sau am Anfang, dennoch große Fangemeinde. Wurde dann übrigens auch erst im Laufe der Zeit 'gepatcht'.

- Dacia Logan: Innenaustattung und Sicherheitsfeatures aus den 80ern. Und das 2005. Dennoch einer der Überraschungshits, nicht nur in den Ostblockländern; fahren bei uns z.B. als Taxis rum. (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dacia_Logan)

Die fallen mir nur spontan ein. Dunkel erinner ich mich noch an Startprobleme beim letzten Opel Astra-Modell sowie bei der Mercedes A-Klasse ("Elch-Test" in der Beta..)


----------



## Jendara (27. Mai 2008)

MF2888 schrieb:


> Der vergleich mit WoW(3 Jahre+Addon) und Age of Conan( 5 Tage Online) ist sehr wohl zulässig. Nichts mit Äpfel und Birnen geschwafel.
> 
> ....
> 
> WAS sagt uns das? Ein Age of Conan muss die Standarts des heutigen MMORPGS implementieren um überhaupt konkurenzfähig zu sein. WAs nicht ist kann ja noch werden. Man hoffe auf Patches und zwar möglichst schnell.



Ich meinte damit, dass ein Spiel das 5 Tage draussen ist, nicht so weit entwickelt sein kann wie eines das schon länger am Markt ist, seis nun Wow oder jedes andere beliebige Spiel das es schon länger gibt. Das es durch Patches weiterentwickelt wird, ist logisch und das sowas seine Zeit braucht auch. (wurde hier doch auch schon lang und fest darüber disktuiert was sich in den 3 Jahren in Wow alles verändert hat)

Funcom wird bestimmt nicht die Füsse unterm Tisch strecken und gähnend vor lauter "Nichtstun" rumsitzen. Die arbeiten sicher fieberhaft daran, das Spiel (erstmal die Performance, Ah/Bank usw.) zu erweitern.


----------



## Ex1Tu5 (27. Mai 2008)

also wenn ich die ganze scheiße hier lese, kann ich nur mit dem kopf schütteln, könnt ihr mal aufhören soviel mist zu schreiben & AoC mit WoW vergleichen? es sind 2paar schuhe, frag mich echt wo die Admins / Moderatoren sind, das die mal hier aufräumen, das ist schließlich das AoC Forum, könnt die sinnlosen gespräche wo anders machen-.-*


----------



## Serenas (27. Mai 2008)

Ein sehr schöner Beitrag, ich kann dem nur zustimmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Netskater (27. Mai 2008)

Ex1Tu5 schrieb:


> also wenn ich die ganze scheiße hier lese, kann ich nur mit dem kopf schütteln, könnt ihr mal aufhören soviel mist zu schreiben & AoC mit WoW vergleichen? es sind 2paar schuhe, frag mich echt wo die Admins / Moderatoren sind, das die mal hier aufräumen, das ist schließlich das AoC Forum, könnt die sinnlosen gespräche wo anders machen-.-*



Bin ich absolut dafür, vor allem fehlt den AoC kiddies dann die Plattform über die Technik von Schneesturm zu lügen....als ob WoW was dafür kann das einige kurzfristig T-Offline Kunden mal waren und defekte Pc`s haben.

Wahrscheinlich hätte Schneesturm noch Homesupport für Speicher und Bioseinstellungen machen sollen um ihre Error 132, 138 abzuchecken...kaputte Hardware, falsche Bioseinstellungen lahme Inetprovider sind sicherlich kein Bug beim release - WoW schneidet von der technischen Seite am besten ab, und nein ich bin kein WoW Fan, sondern HDR Fanboy...also NEUTRAL!


----------



## uLtim4te (27. Mai 2008)

Ex1Tu5 schrieb:


> also wenn ich die ganze scheiße hier lese, kann ich nur mit dem kopf schütteln, könnt ihr mal aufhören soviel mist zu schreiben & AoC mit WoW vergleichen? es sind 2paar schuhe, frag mich echt wo die Admins / Moderatoren sind, das die mal hier aufräumen, das ist schließlich das AoC Forum, könnt die sinnlosen gespräche wo anders machen-.-*



Meine Meinung und ich kenne ein gut wirkendes heilmittel gegen die WoW, AoC spieler und dies lautet Geduld. Ich finde wir sollten warten wie sich die spiele entwickeln klar WoW hat viel mehr features mit dem neuen Addon Flugkämpfe mit fallschirm abspringen (naja gehört ja alles dazu) und noch vieles mehr aber AoC ist noch am anfang hat noch viele Bugs wenn dies erstmal behoben ist kann man mehr darüber erzählen / schreiben. Aber selbst dann kann man nicht sagen welches Spiel besser ist den es sind wie oben bereits geschrieben 2 verschiedene Spiele. 

So würde ich sagen lassen die AoC spieler die WoW spieler WoW spielen wenn sie es wollen und die WoW spieler die AoC spieler AoC spielen.


----------



## MadRedCap (27. Mai 2008)

MF2888 schrieb:


> Der vergleich mit WoW(3 Jahre+Addon) und Age of Conan( 5 Tage Online) ist sehr wohl zulässig. Nichts mit Äpfel und Birnen geschwafel. Man nehme an eine neues Automobil Unternehmen will sich am Markt etablieren. Dieses Unternehmen baut Autos ohne ABS, Servo Lenkung und Airbags und den ganzen anderen schnick schnack. Meint ihr dann ist es ok heutzutage ein Auto auf Trabbi Niveau raus zu bringen anstatt eines mit heutigen Techniken? Nur weil dieses Unternehmen neu gestartet ist darf man ihnen verzeihen das ihre Produkte nicht zeitgemäs sind? Nein, dieses Unternehmen wird untergehen.
> 
> WAS sagt uns das? Ein Age of Conan muss die Standarts des heutigen MMORPGS implementieren um überhaupt konkurenzfähig zu sein. WAs nicht ist kann ja noch werden. Man hoffe auf Patches und zwar möglichst schnell.



Sorry, wenn ich das jetzt mal so krass behaupte, aber Autos und MMORPG's kann man ÜBERHAUPTNICHT verlgeichen....

Erstens mal werden bei Autos grundlegend immer die gleichen Routinen gebaut, nur das aussehen wird verändert, die Leistung, usw. Dann könnte man MMORPG's nur vergleichen, wenn sie absolut die gleiche Grafik-Engine verwenden und das selbe Spielprinzip. Da AoC dies nicht tut, kann man es in diesen Worten einfach nicht mit WoW vergleichen. Wer hier auch immer nur jammert, dass AoC dermassen verbuggt ist, sollte sich vielleicht mal an die Nase fassen und gefälligst das Spielen beginnen, wenn Bugfixes und Patches schon gemacht worden sind. Klar, wenn jeder das so machen würde, dann würde es folglich keine Bugfixes geben, wer will schon für niemanden was beheben? Aber die Leute, die hier keine Post bezüglich der Bugs erstellen, das Flamen/Whinen/heulen über Bugs und Unstabilitäten, sind die Leute, die so was von Anfang an in Kauf genommen haben und gerade durch ihre Aktivität dem Support den Grund zur Lösung liefern.

Und jetzt mal so nebenbei: Was meint ihr, warum AoC dermassen verbuggt ist? Entwicklungszeit zu knapp?
Tja, wenn man bereits vor einem Jahr lesen konnte: 'Scheiss WoW, wenn AoC kommt, wechsle ich', dann stachelt das Publisher nur an, das Spiel frühmöglichst auf den Markt zu schmeissen, um eben jene Spieler gleich das Geld aus den Taschen zu ziehen. 
Nach den Lobeshymnen auf Gothic III war es damals dass selbe... der Erscheinungstermin wurde vorverlegt und man hat ein dermassen verbuggtes Spiel in die Hand gedrückt bekommen, wie es selten eines gab. 

Und wenn ich hier lese, dass Blizzard die 'Perfektion' persönlich ist, wird mir schlecht... wenn ich sehe, zu was WoW mittlerweile verkommen ist, dann ist Blizzard das komplette gegenteil von Perfektion, sondern eher Leute, die sich gerne ihr eigenes Grab schaufeln und auch fleißig dabei sind... ich rede nicht mal von Bugs oder anderen Dingen, aber allein das Motto: 'Jeder soll die Möglichkeit auf den High-End-Content haben' alleine ist wahrscheinlich das Schlimmste, was sie jemals gemacht haben... Wofür brauch ich den dann bitte, wenn den jeder haben kann? Paradox... 

Blizzard selbst ist schuld, dass WoW immer mehr gehasst wird, weil es einfach eine Plattform für virtuelle Schwanzvergleiche ist, in der ausser Geprahle eigentlich nur beleidigt wird, anderen Leuten das Spielen verdorben etc blabla...

So far...


----------



## Ex1Tu5 (27. Mai 2008)

Spiele wow seit begin -> der start war nicht besser als bei AoC, aber AoC ist für mich ein grund von WoW weg zu kommen, achja ich habe folgenden Rechner + provider

AMD 64 3700+
2GB DDR
EAX 1950 Pro

Desktaufl. 1024*768 ingame 1024*768 alles runter, noch weiter als wenn ich auf Niedrig stelle & habe fps 10-20

dachte ich mir okay kann doch nciht so sein da geht bestimmt was, habe ich ingame auf 1280*1024 gestellt & einfach nur auf Niedrig und was muss ich feststellen 25-50 fps, einfach mal warten bis nen grafikpatch kommt dann geht das.

DSL 3000 + FP + 512 up TELEKOM gehe über Router + Modem rein & habe ab & an mal ein sprung von grün-rot beim ping, aber das hat nichts mit der telekom nur zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spiele mit leuten aus ganz Deutschland zusammen und im TS zusammen die haben das selbe problem.

Bin aber immer noch dafür das hier mal ein riegel vorgeschoben wird, das leute die schwanzlängen vergleichen wollen welches Spiel besser oder schlechter ist einen anderen bereich nutzen, denn hier soltle es ja eigentlich um AoC handeln oder hab ich was verpasst, wäre ich Mod ich würde mich heute damit befassen aufzuräumen!


----------



## Humunculus (27. Mai 2008)

Netskater verzupf >Dich bitte ins WoW Forum. Dummes Zeug labern können wir alle, dazu brauchen wir sicher keinen Hanswurschten wie Dich.

Melde Dich doch im off. WoW Forum und verlage Geld für Deine Dummschwätzerei. 

Spiel weiter WoW und werde glücklich. Wir schreiben auch nix böses im WoW Forum über dies Hammehammerkrassgeilesuperüber Rollenspiel WoW, das bevor die Programmierung stand schon Hotlines hatte wo man anrufen konnte, wo Betatester schon in der Preprepreprpe Alphazetabeta Phase sämtliche Bugs ausgemerzt hatten und wo man schon bevor man die Onlinehilfe gedrückt hatte, schon nen Gamemaster in der Leitung hatte, der sowas von brutalst schnell geholfen hat das man selber nie was davon bemerkt hat. Der war auch noch so freundlich einen netten Gruss hinterher zu schicken. Einfach Hammer Hammer Hammer. Weiter so Blizz. Und selten, wirklich selten hab ich so ein durchdachtes turbo Balancing der Klassen. Das kracht. Eierlegende wollmilchsäue zu hauf. echt geil. 

Toll das es Dich und WoW gibt Netskater. Nur nicht hier bitte! Danke!


----------



## Netskater (27. Mai 2008)

>Netskater verzupf >Dich bitte ins WoW Forum. Dummes Zeug labern können wir alle, dazu brauchen wir si
cher keinen Hanswurschten wie Dich.

In WoW-Forum werden alle Patchdetails gelistet.

Wenns denn welche gab über pöse Fehler, einfach mal mir konstruktiv den Link hier setzen.

Da ich seit Start WoW, oder meine Gilde, oder mein Server....überhaupt keine Bugs(Fehler die nicht kurzfristig von Blizzard korrigiert wurden) kennen...haben wir ev. ein anderes WoW gespielt oder ihr hattet defekte Hardware, ganz einfache Kiste^^.

Ansonsten müßt ihr einfach Chinafamer als Bug bezeichnen...LOL.


----------



## nefer (27. Mai 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> >Netskater verzupf >Dich bitte ins WoW Forum. Dummes Zeug labern können wir alle, dazu brauchen wir si
> cher keinen Hanswurschten wie Dich.
> 
> In WoW-Forum werden alle Patchdetails gelistet.
> ...



ne sowas nennt man selektive wahrnehmung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und bitte änder deine peinliche signatur. ich hab einen 8800erter graka und es läuft spitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (27. Mai 2008)

Wenn Du wirklich seit Release WoW zockst, dann hattest nen richtigen Luck Server wenne keine bugs und der weiteren kennst...


----------



## Netskater (27. Mai 2008)

nefer schrieb:


> ne sowas nennt man selektive wahrnehmung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja wissen wir doch, AoC läuft auf allen Rechnern völlig bugfrei, das beste Release seit Anbeginn der Zeit,
ich spam ja nur in diesen Thread, komischer weise gibts auf Buffed nur schon einige anderer negativ AoC Threads^^.

Das ist meiner, ich mag nicht wenn man gute Spiele aus Langeweile schlecht machen will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

>Wenn Du wirklich seit Release WoW zockst, dann hattest nen richtigen Luck Server 
Server ist Baelgun ... einer der ersten Server den es komischerweise am schlimmsten treffen müßte.
Wir kennen patchday, wir kennen reboot alle 12 Monate mal, wir kennen auch Sunwell Port DC bug, der aber auch
fix korrigiert wurde...einwandfreies spielen war bis auf patchday nie ein Problem, bis auf die Zeit wo ein Internetprovider
Probleme gemacht hat...da kann aber Schneesturm nix für.


ps:
AoC hat euch erlöst, wie lang dauert denn der download? lalala


----------



## Markon78 (27. Mai 2008)

Also Netskater ganz ehrlich...ganz "richtig" sind deine Aussagen nicht, um es mal vorsichtig 
auszudrücken. Du willst also ehrliche und richtige Vergleiche zu WoW...gut hier ein paar die mir schnell einfallen:
Zuerst einmal war bei WoW Tag 1 - Tag 100 das komplette Chaos...einige haben es schon aufgelistet (durch die Luft fliegen, im Boden versinken, Skills die nicht funktionierte, Megalags wo man auf einmal in ner Mobgruppe wieder da war, Gold war auf einmal weg usw..), also nicht übel nehmen, aber Du warst garantiert nicht von Anfang an bei WoW dabei oder hast so selten
gespielt dass Dir nix aufgfallen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....Weiters bin ich mit meinen Level 53 jetzt schon in 4 verschiedenen 6Mann Instanzen gewesen und es war zu 95% einwandfrei zu spielen (bis auf Pyramide). WoW gabs das mit dem Level 100% nicht....

Um zu deiner netten Signatur noch was anzufügen...ich hatte mit meiner 8600GT durchgehend 30 fps bei
allen Detaisl auf hoch eingestellt. Nur AA war ausgestellt....also bitte...

Und noch eine persönliche Anmerkung zu Dir...wenn Dir sovieles nicht passt und Du immer nur rummeckerst, warum bleibst Du dann entweder nicht bei Deinem kleinen WoW oder kommst in die AoC Welt in ein paar Wochen/Monaten zurück wenn es für Dich annehmbar ist?

Normalerweise lassen mich solche kleinen Naseweise wie Du kalt, aber DAS Geschreibsel von Dir war jetzt echt nur noch arm.

Edit: Möchte noch anfügen, dass es zu WoW Release kein vergleichbares Spiel mit der Masse an Spielern gegeben hat (und damit mein ich auch DAOC) und genau dadurch es bei weitem nicht so ein Geschrei von kleinen Unwissenden oder Meckerern gab wie zum AoC Release

just my 2 cents.


----------



## Netskater (27. Mai 2008)

Dann mußte mal den ganzen Thread durch lesen, dort Stand ein Game X wäre schlecht und das unfertige AoC wäre imba.

Bzw. auch von Dir kein Link, von mir war auch Gold weg als ich im Lag in Ah was falsche angeklickt hatte...
lag ist aber noch immer Bug..LOL.

AoC Patcher ladetet grad 24 mb meiner lokalen Dateien hoch, ev. kannst mir das mal erklären....24 mb ...sind viel!


----------



## Markon78 (27. Mai 2008)

sorry, aber Du schreibst mir ein bisschen zu "ungenau"....ich glaube du lädst 24 MB "DOWN" nicht hoch, oder? Weiters...wofür soll ich Dir einen Link posten?!
Tut mir leid, aber ein normales argumentieren ist das von Deiner Seite her nicht.


----------



## mokinger (27. Mai 2008)

amen


----------



## Daraios (27. Mai 2008)

@netskater..für einen HdRO fanboy wirfst du dich aber für WoW ganz schön ins zeug ^^...das WoW bugfrei ist kann ich als aktiver spieler nicht bestätigen..ebenso nicht das bugs nach 24 stunden gefixt sind (bestes beispiel: Karazhan Schacheventbug bei dem man durch die decke fällt und beim Kurator landet...ich, und auch der rest meiner gilde, hatte den wochenlang und wir waren NICHT die einzigen auf dem server (Die Ewige Wacht) und die typische Blizzard antwort darauf ist ja auch schon legende ^^ "Das Problem ist uns bekannt, wir arbeiten daran" )

Ich bin ein äuserts neugieriger mensch und deswegen hab ich mir auch Aoc geholt und muss sagen das es mich bis zum jetzigen zeitpunkt sehr überrascht hat...ich finde das tutorial (die Barachaninsel/Tortage ist ja als solches ausgelegt) schlichtweg gelungen man wird sehr schön in die welt eingeführt und hat mit der epischen geschichte (nachtquest) auch noch eine hohe motivation weiter zu machen. Das es probleme gibt (Bugs, lags, unsaubere übersetzungen, teils nicht vorhanden übersetzungen, pingspitzen) kann ich verschmerzen da das spiel spass macht...und das ist mir das wichtigste..es fesselt mich allein schon wegen der aufmachung und dem kampfsystem das zwar am anfang etwas ungewohnt war aber im laufe der letzten 3 tage immer flüssiger von der hand ging. Ich brauch zwar keine rollenden köpfe aber die fatilitys als sozusagen "siegbonus" machen laune. 
Was mich aber wirklich beeindruckt hat war die Landschaftsgrafik..als ich mit meinem Cimerianischen Barbaren in Cimeria ins tal hinabstieg mal stehen blieb und mir die landschaft angesehen hab hats mir die sprache verschlagen..kinder ist das schön!...so stell ich mir die Cimerian Highlands vor und auch die anderen gegenden die ich bis jetzt bereist habe sind wunderschön..ein klares plus für AoC. 
Auch die sounds und vor allem die musik sind herlich..das erste spiel bei dem ich nicht die musik ausmache und im hintergrund winamp laufen lasse weil die musik einfach so stimmig ist das ich mich da schämen würde es zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie es in höheren leveln ist weiss ich noch nicht da ich meinen barbaren ruhen lasse und mir erst noch weiter chars hochzüchte um mal alles ausprobiert zu haben. Das reizt mich da mehr als z.b. bei WoW oder HdRO wo es mir schnell langweilig wird..geschmacksache halt^^

Mein fazit nach 3 tagen AoC...ich bin neugierig wie es weiter geht..was noch kommt..wie es sich entwickelt und das hält mich vorerst bei der stange..wie es in zwei monaten ist werden wir ja sehen..ich bereue jedenfals die ausgegebenen 75&#8364; nicht und das ist die hauptsache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja...die technischen probleme die manche haben kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen (vor allem die mit 88er grakas von NVidia) ich hab alle relevanten treiber vorher aktualisiert und hab eigentlich keine schwierigkeiten (auser die pingspitzen aber da bin ich nicht der einzige t-online user der die hat..ergo abwarten und tee trinken das wird sich geben) Ich spiel auf 1400*1050 alles auf high auser ,schatten medium, und hab im schnitt 30-50 fps es geht also. 

Mein system:
E6750 Dualcore
8800GTX 
2GB Corsair 800 Ram
Soundblaster X-Fi


----------



## -Kaleb- (27. Mai 2008)

Das Spiel wird eben nach und nach fertig gepatched. ^^

hier mal ne vergessene textur, hier noch ein fehlendes Soundfile und da wird endlich die Storysequenz neu eingespielt...

wartet halt einfach bis das Spiel in einem Jahr Fertig ist und ärgert euch nicht über die Beta!


----------



## Mannoroth (27. Mai 2008)

Also ich hab mir jetzt einige Posts durchgelesen (3 seiten), und es ist immer wieder schön wie Spiele die NEU aufm Markt sind kritisiert worden sind. Da wird gemault das das Spiel noch nicht ganz fertig is, also auf AoC bezogen jup stimmt, war WoW auch nicht nicht bei Release und nicht bei release von BC, sonst dürfte ja theroetisch kein Patch kommen in dem der Schwarze Tempel freigeschalten wird, von dem man ja ausgeht das der von anfang an da is. 
So aber wiedderum regen mich leute auch tierisch auf, die selbst Jahre lang WoW gespielt hjaben und es jetzt soooooo schelcht hinstellen, unfassbar.

Das WoW noch die ungeschlagene Nr. 1 von diesem Genre ist, mag sein ja aber genau so muss ich allen WoW Fanboys sagen, es wird definitiv nicht so bleiben, Daoc war damals das Non Plus Ultra und RvR technisch is es das heute noch, bis halt dann ma WHO rauskommt.

Es sind viele zu Aoc gewechselt viele regen sich über Bugs auf weil se von WoW verwöhnt sind, wobei ich das gar net verstehen kann, weil es genug Quests mobs gab bis 2.4 die total Buggy waren aber naja.

Warum seht ihr net einfach mal das so das alle Games neben dem anderen ne da seins Berechtigung haben und 
es immer im Auge des betrachters liegt welches Spiel einem mehr gefällt.

Ich persönlich spiele auch über 3 Jahre WoW also seit release, nur mittlerweile nur noch selten on, die arbeit wird mehr, die Familie will ja auch was von einem haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ABER der hauptgrund das ich weniger Spiele ist die eintönigkeit, eintönigkeit der Quests, der Bosse der Instanzen, klar vom Script her sind die schon nice gestaltet und WoW is im PvE bereich halt durch die 3 JAHRE gereift aber das werden andre spiele auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

So wie viele WoW´ler jetzt zu Aoc und wieder zurück gewechselt sind so wirds WHO auch ergehen, aber ich gehe jede wette ein das sich beide spiele gut etablieren werden, wobei ich AoC selbst noch net gespielt habe, das werd ich mir ma im urlaub kaufen , und warten wir mal 1 - 2 Jährchen ab, dann wird der Marktanteil in der MMo welt auch anderster ausschauen, und da wird blizz nicht mehr mit abstand die Nr1 bleiuben mit WOW. da wirds dann eher eng werden, so sehe ich das.

So und wenn ich jetzt auch einiges wiederholt haben sollte was evtl. von ein paar anderen schon gesagt wurde, sry, hab Mittagspause und net viel Zeit alles zu lesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (27. Mai 2008)

Tut mir echt Leid Netskater, aber Dein Verhalten und der Inhalt Deiner Posts sind einfach nur kindlich. Zumindest erzeugen sie beim lesen nicht den Eindruck sonderlicher Intelligenz, sondern erwecken eher den Eindruck kindlicher Unwissenheit. Sorry.


----------



## Markon78 (27. Mai 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Tut mir echt Leid Netskater, aber Dein Verhalten und der Inhalt Deiner Posts sind einfach nur kindlich. Zumindest erzeugen sie beim lesen nicht den Eindruck sonderlicher Intelligenz, sondern erwecken eher den Eindruck kindlicher Unwissenheit. Sorry.



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... btw...ja vlt treffen wir uns ja wirklich mal am Server..würd mich freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Mystasia (27. Mai 2008)

Das AoC eine Enttäuschung für jedermann wird denke ich nicht.
Und im Anfangsstadium von WoW ham auch alle geflamed: Buggi hier buggi da blablabla.
Einfach mal das erste halbe Jahr abwarten wie es sich mit den nächsten Pätches ergibt.

Ich habs aufgegeben da ich nicht das G habe um mir nen Pc zu kaufen wo es drauf rennt.

In dem Sinne jedes Spiel hat Vor und Nachteile, einfach mal abwarten.


----------



## Kadoon (27. Mai 2008)

Moin erstmal,

das ist mein erster Post den ich hier im Forum jetzt überhauptschreibe ( nichts dazu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Aber ich kann mir das einfach nicht mehr verkneifen ... Netskater was willst du eigentlich damit bezwecken ?
Du laberst hier so viel stuss ... das tut schon weh das überhaupt noch zu lesen ... Ich habe AoC nocht nicht gespielt und habe 3 70iger in WoW ...

Ich weiß nur das ich mir das Spiel diese Woche noch kaufen werden und zocken werde ... Dein HdRO mal ehrlich .... du willst davon ein Fanboy sein ? Du bist zu 100% WoW Fanboy und hast das doch nur als Tarnung genommen .... so viel geistige Leere wie in deinen Texten habe ich noch nicht gesehen.

Verzieh dich bitte einfach aus diesem Forum hier! Dann würdest du vielen Personen in diesem Forum nicht mehr so dermaßen auf die Nerven gehen ....

Mal so unter uns .. in WoW hast du nicht einmal mehr Story .. weißt du wieso du MC gegangen bist ? Weißt du wie Stratholme da ist ? Wieso ist der Schwarze Tempel da ? Welchen Grund hat man um Illidan zu killen ? 70% der WoW Spieler können dir das nicht einmal beantworten ... es geht doch einfach nur noch darum schnell die geilesten Epics abzustauben ... und wie wir alle wissen "Niveau ist keine Hautcreme" ....

Mfg Kado


----------



## Lizard King (27. Mai 2008)

Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, 
wie unfertig ihr WOW beim Start auch immer hinstellen mögt, es hat seit Release alles vorher dagewese Weggerotzt, weil es einfach besser war als die bisherigen Spiele.

das tut AOC nicht, vielleicht ist die Grafik besser, mehr aber nicht...

vielleicht sollten neue Spiele auf dem Stand Anfangen wo WOW heute steht und nicht auf dem Stand von vor drei Jahren.
aber AOC kann sich höchstens mit EQ2 messen was den Start betrifft.


----------



## Galadrel (27. Mai 2008)

ok bis jetzt fand ichs lustig aber jetzt reichts! 

DU (Netskater) fragst uns wie lang der Download dauert??????

Installier dir heute mal WoW neu! Da kannst du trotz Breitband einen Tag einrechnen! 

Ich war auch von Anfang an dabei bei WoW und wenn du behauptest das WoW am Anfang stabil war dann warst du sicher nicht dabei den meine Freunde und ich in der Gilde haben auch gespielt wie die verrückten, sehr gern sogar, aber würden NIEMALS behaupten das WoW bugfrei war bei release. Mal ehrlich alter, wie lang spielst du wow?

So wie du dich aufführst bist du über lvl 20 noch nicht hinausgekommen denn das sind die die meistens am lautesten schreien!


----------



## Kadoon (27. Mai 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> Ihr dürft nicht vergessen,
> wie unfertig ihr WOW beim Start auch immer hinstellen mögt, es hat bei Release alles vorher dagewese Weggerotzt, weil es einfach besser war als die bisherigen Spiele.
> 
> das tut AOC nicht, vielleicht ist die Grafik besser, mehr aber nicht...
> ...



WoW ist groß geworden durch die Fanmehrheit vom Warcraft Strategiespiel .. desweiteren ist WoW anders angesiedelt als AoC ... bei der einen Welt ziehst du als Barbar durch die Welt bei der anderen mit Fabelwesen, was ist das den für ein vergleich ?
Desweiteren haben die meisten Spieler die AoC spielen wollten, schon aufgegeben als sie die anforderungen gesehen haben ....
und ja es soll Eltern geben die ihren Kindern verbieten spiele ab 18 zu spielen .. irgendjemand muss ja den kleinen das ding auch jeden Monat bezahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tarienna (27. Mai 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Bzw. auch von Dir kein Link, von mir war auch Gold weg als ich im Lag in Ah was falsche angeklickt hatte...
> lag ist aber noch immer Bug..LOL.



Reicht das an Links? Ach ja, hatte nach 2 Min keine Lust mehr...
und ja ich spiele auch WOW & AOC & beides macht mir Spaß. 

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...70382&sid=3
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...92782&sid=3
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...21264&sid=3
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...92511&sid=3
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...01822&sid=3
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...45472&sid=3
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...44609&sid=3
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...54434&sid=3
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...48970&sid=3
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...98460&sid=3
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...74541&sid=3
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...72227&sid=3
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...83712&sid=3
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...68594&sid=3
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...55112&sid=3
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...44456&sid=3
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...50309&sid=3

Leider geht das Forum nur bis 2006, da haben sie ein neues Forum eingeführt. Alle Post zur Einführung und das damalige Blizz-Forum scheinen nicht mehr verfügbar zu sein. 

Wer sich selber noch überzeugen will: Technikforum von Blizzard, Einträge ab ca Seite 114, alles was davor war: Siehe weiter oben.


----------



## Shênya (27. Mai 2008)

Sagen wirs einfach kurz und bündig:

Man kann es nicht allen recht machen. Wems gefällt der bleibt, wem nicht der soll wieder HdRo, WoW, GW what ever weiterspielen.

Ich für meinen Teil suchte Abwechslung von WoW. Und die fand ich nun in AoC. Klar mag es nachhinken. Ich verstehe auch, dass viele erwarten dass es den Stand von WoW herbringt. Dennoch: AoC bietet viel Potenzial und es ist nicht jedermanns/fraus Geschmack. Spielt was Euch gefällt und lasst die Finger von dem was Euch nicht passt.

So das war länger verfasst als ich wollte - Frauen! *lach*


----------



## Mannoroth (27. Mai 2008)

> name='Kadoon' date='27.05.2008, 13:43' post='590664'
> 
> Mal so unter uns .. in WoW hast du nicht einmal mehr Story .. weißt du wieso du MC gegangen bist ? Weißt du wie Stratholme da ist ? Wieso ist der Schwarze Tempel da ? Welchen Grund hat man um Illidan zu killen ? 70% der WoW Spieler können dir das nicht einmal beantworten ... es geht doch einfach nur noch darum schnell die geilesten Epics abzustauben ... und wie wir alle wissen "Niveau ist keine Hautcreme" ....
> 
> Mfg Kado



Joa kado 100% /sign...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wenn man ma mit spielern ins Gespräch kommmt so bei ner Inis im TS oder so, und dann ma anfängt mit der geschichte von WoW, z.B warum is illidan so wie er is, oder wer war Vashj vorher bevor sie Illidan half usw.. das wissen nur die wenigsten, für die is das Spiel nur auf der farbe "LILA" aufgebaut


----------



## Galadrel (27. Mai 2008)

Mannoroth schrieb:


> Ich persönlich spiele auch über 3 Jahre WoW also seit release, nur mittlerweile nur noch selten on, die arbeit wird mehr, die Familie will ja auch was von einem haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



A-M-E-N


----------



## MacLag (27. Mai 2008)

(Andara) schrieb:
			
		

> Das sehe ich aber ganz anders! Im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen war WoW relativ bugfrei und es waren
> einige Dinge schon eingebaut, die auch woanders erst mit der Zeit hinzukamen. Gerade EQ 2 z.B. war eine
> Katastrophe, was Stabilität der Server und die Übersetzung betraf. Vom total beknackten Handels- und
> dem sehr umständlichen Handwerkssystem ganz zu schweigen.
> ...


----------



## Daraios (27. Mai 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> Ihr dürft nicht vergessen,
> wie unfertig ihr WOW beim Start auch immer hinstellen mögt, es hat seit Release alles vorher dagewese Weggerotzt, weil es einfach besser war als die bisherigen Spiele.
> 
> das tut AOC nicht, vielleicht ist die Grafik besser, mehr aber nicht...
> ...




och nööö..ich hab nicht schon wieder bock ein mmo zu spielen das sich seine berechtigung im farmen sucht^^...nein spass beiseite...WoW ist ein wirklich schönes mmo ich mag es immernoch sehr gern und werde es auch weiter spielen..aber die zeit rennt halt und ab und an will man auchmal was neues sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AoC wird seinen weg sicherlich machen und sich einen festen platz in der top 5 der mmos holen davon bin ich überzeugt. Warten wir doch einfach ab wie es in 3 jahren dasteht. 

btw ich spiele auch HdRo (nein nicht alle 3 gleichzeitig ich wechsle hin und wieder eben mal wenn eins langweilig wird) und an dem was die macher von HdRO alles an neuen sachen inherhalb so kurzer zeit und umsonst reingebracht haben kann sich auch Blizzard ne dicke scheibe abschneiden^^ ich sag nur Housing..lange angekündigt bei WoW und immer noch nicht ingame und das wirds wohl auch nie.


----------



## Door81 (27. Mai 2008)

Ich spiel seit fast Release WoW (mit insgesamt 8 70ern auf Allianz/Horde, Raide, mache Arena/Bgs), Ende Mai des Releasejahres, da ich vorher umzugsbedingt kein Internet hatte, und spiels immer noch. Ich hab lotro ab release gespielt, allerdings nicht lange, habe alle guildwars teile spiele ab und an daran und hab mir nun am Freitag dann auch noch AoC zugelegt.

Ich muss sagen, ich bin und war sehr erstaunt wie toll dieses Spiel geworden ist. Nach all den negativen Meinungen im Vorfeld die überall zu lesen/hören waren umso mehr. 

Ich bin zwar erst Level 30, hab also noch lange nicht alles gesehen, schon gar nicht das Endgame, aber was ich bisher erlebt hab, war einfach ein purer Hochgenuß. 

Bei mir war noch keine einzige Quest verbugged, ab und zu n zu schneller respawn eines Mobs, ok, dass gibts in WoW heute noch (diese instant-Respawns), Lokalisierung...ok, einige Dialogfetzen sind auf Englisch, stört mich aber gar nicht, damit kann man leben. 

Performancetechnisch klappt bei mir auch alles wunderbar, meist 50-150ms und ne Framerate von 35 in Städten und 55+ in den Ländern. 

Find die Klassen sehr interessant, das Openpvp ist ebenfalls hammer, ja gut Ganker...nicht heulen, rächen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das hat mich schon in wow nie wirklich gestört, camped einer kann man in aoc ja immer noch die Instanz wechseln (was für ne wohltat). 


Bisher ein rundum tolles Spiel, und ich freu mich dabeizusein es von den Kinderschuhen an wachsen zu sehen. (gut kinderschuhe wär wohl die beta gewesen, hatte leider keinen key). 

Bin sehr gespannt was sich daraus noch großartiges entwickelt.


WoW hab ich derzeit nach ziemlich genau 3 Jahren stark zurückgeschraubt, von etlichen Stunden pro Tag auf 1-2x die Woche einloggen, wenn halt Raid ist. 

Man kann sagen AoC ist mein persönlicher WoW-Killer geworden, zumindest so wies aussieht. Ich bin kein Roxxor-Kiddie, 27 Jahre alt, Vollzeitbeschäftigt, nicht ledig^^ hab aber Spaß am PvP UND am Pve und mit beidem bedient mit AoC derzeit sehr sehr gut.


----------



## MacLag (27. Mai 2008)

Mannoroth schrieb:


> Joa kado 100% /sign...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habe WoW auch vom 1. Tag an bis vor kurzem gespielt und natürlich auch alle Warcraft-Teile.
Mir aber ist die ganze wirre Story schon immer total egal gewesen, denn es ging um den Spaß den man mit
anderen zusammen haben konnte. Irgendwann wurde der halt immer weniger und die Basis für das Spiel liegt
fast nur noch in der Jagd nach immer tolleren Items. Von der Story her hätte mich ein Diablo MMORPG weit
mehr gereizt, aber das ist sicher auch Geschmackssache. Möglicherweise bringt ja der Todesritter in WoW
wieder ein wenig mehr Bezug zur Story, sofern man sich dafür überhaupt interessiert.


----------



## Glomandir (27. Mai 2008)

Also .. ich spiel nun WoW auch seit kurz nach dem Release ... zumindest sagt mir das die Accountabrechnung...

Habe in der Zeit GW, D&DO und HdRO angetestet und verworfen... nicht wil sie verbugter oder schlechter waren (sie waren halt anders), sondern weil mir die liebgewonnenen Kammeraden fehlten... 

AoC hab ich nun zu release angefangen und der einzige Bug den ich bisher bemerken musste war das relativ späte auftauchen der QGeber ... was sporadisch ist...

Im gleichen masse erlebte ich auch bei den anderen Spielen "kleinere" Bugs... 

is so .. wird immer so bleiben...

Ich hoffe nur, dass genau diese "Fans" wegbleiben^^


----------



## Turican (27. Mai 2008)

Ändere mal die Überschrift in

AoC *ist* eine Enttäuschung.


----------



## Baalrok (27. Mai 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> Ihr dürft nicht vergessen,
> wie unfertig ihr WOW beim Start auch immer hinstellen mögt, es hat seit Release alles vorher dagewese Weggerotzt, weil es einfach besser war als die bisherigen Spiele.
> 
> das tut AOC nicht, vielleicht ist die Grafik besser, mehr aber nicht...
> ...



Klingt nach dem Eu-Start... Der US-Start war mal unter aller Kanone...


----------



## Glomandir (27. Mai 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Ändere mal die Überschrift in
> 
> AoC *ist* eine Enttäuschung.



mimimi ... jaja... sei enttäuscht und geh turican spielen


----------



## Shênya (27. Mai 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Ändere mal die Überschrift in
> 
> AoC *ist* eine Enttäuschung.



1. Kann man das nicht.
2. siehe erster Post Seite 7.


Danke.


----------



## zificult (27. Mai 2008)

AoC IST eine Endtäuschung


----------



## (Andara) (27. Mai 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> AoC IST eine Endtäuschung




Gz du Honk
Wenn du schon den Threadtitel kopierst, dann wenigstens richtig -.-


----------



## Galadith (27. Mai 2008)

Ich melde mich hier nochmal zu Wort, nachdem ich nun mühevoll alle 8 Seiten durchgelesen habe und stelle fest, dass viele AoC Spieler auch WoW spielen bzw. gespielt haben. Warum sind sie geflüchtet oder probieren was Neues aus? Möglicherweiße wegen der Community, möglicherweße wegen der Grafik, oder vielleicht auch aus einem ganz anderen Grund?!?!
Die World of Warcraft ist und bleibt ein gutes Universum, ich habe lange und erfolgreich in diesem Universum gespielt und bin auch mit dem SPIEL sehr zufrieden, doch die Community ging in letzter Zeit sehr den Bach runter. Niemand freute sich mehr für die Leute/Gilden die etwas zustande gebracht haben und alles "vorkauten".

Age of Conan ist ein brandneues Spiel und ist noch, wie sehr treffend von einigen Leuten hier im Forum beschrieben, "unfertig", doch wird es sich im laufe der Zeit ändern und zu einem super Spiel aufblühen.
Ich spiele selber AoC und bin unglaublich zufrieden mit dem Spiel, da es auf der Insel Tortage (=Turtorial) eine Mischung aus einem sehr innovativen Solo- und Multiplayerspiel ist.
Ich kann noch nicht allzu viel über das Spiel sagen, da ich noch nicht aus dem "Turtorial" herausgekommen bin, trotzdem gefällt mir die Spielwelt sehr gut. Die Bilder und Informationen die ich bis jetzt von den LvL 20+ Gebieten bzw. Instanzen und Gegnern gesehen habe, haben mir super gut gefallen und ich freue mich endlich den Endcontet des Games zu sehen.

MfG

Galadith


----------



## Norei (27. Mai 2008)

(Andara) schrieb:


> Gz du Honk
> Wenn du schon den Threadtitel kopierst, dann wenigstens richtig -.-


Ich hätte das ja als nette Ironie verstanden. Ich kenne wenige Spiele, die am Anfang so viel mehr versprechen als sie am Ende halten. Von daher ist der getäuscht, der Tortage sieht und denkt, das Ende (der Levelingphase) ist genauso wie der Anfang. Also eine *End*täuschung.


----------



## (Andara) (27. Mai 2008)

Eine Ironie ist meiner Meinung nach ausgeschlossen, ausser man sieht falsches Taging auch als Ironie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Alles in allem ein unnötiger Post, den ich mit einem unnötigen Post gekrönt habe!    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodelik (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich spiele AoC jetzt eine Woche.

Was mich ein bisschen wundert is wie schnell sich so mancher eine Meinung bildet.

Ihr spielt 3 Tage und sagt das spiel ist scheisse?

In den 3 Tagen habt ihr nichmal 1 % des spiels gesehen.


Ich habe bisher noch keinen Bug gefunden der mein Spielerlebnis wirklich getrübt hat.

Die Probleme die so mancher mit Lags etc. haben liegen entweder am Provider oder daran

das ein Rechner auf dem man WoW ruckelfrei Spielen kann noch lange nich AoC tauglich ist.


Ich kann jedem nur raten es auszuprobieren.
Für mich haben sich die 50 Euro gelohnt.

Ich hab schon für Spiele 50 Euro gezahlt die mich nichmal ansatzweise zufriedengestellt haben und von denen ich gerade mal einen nachmittag was hatte.

gruß


----------



## Theroas (27. Mai 2008)

*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
_Liebes Online-Tagebuch,

der große Alt gegen Neu Konflikt ist in vollem Gange. Ein hilfloser Grabenkrieg zwingt uns zu
Deckung und Resignation, Heerscharen übelgelaunter WoWler versperren den Weg in alle
Argumentationsrichtungen. Unsere großen Logikgeschütze schießen ins Leere und wir sind
bereits knapp an Munition. Ein Waffenstillstand wird kategorisch abgelehnt, diplomatische
Bemühungen fruchteten wenig bis gar nicht. Der Feind dreht sich im Kreis und rüstet sich
mit Unfehlbarkeit und blinder Überzeugung.
Ach, Tagebuch, ich bin so müde.. werden wir jemals Frieden finden oder endet alles
in Vernichtung? Wieso kämpfen wir? Für die Ehre eines Publishers? Was ist sie wert?

Ich bete zur Ratio und hoffe auf ein bißchen Ruhe. In wenigen Minuten werde ich wieder
das Allgemeine betreten..

Sollte ich es nicht lebend zum nächsten Thread schaffen, dann sagt meiner Frau, daß ich sie liebe!


*Theroas*_


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Lizard King (27. Mai 2008)

Das AOC nicht Fertig ist bedeutet ja nicht gleich das Ende, jetzt zahlt halt mal noch 4-6 Monate weiter eure Gebühren und wenn Funcom Wort hält wird sich AOC auch noch zu einem ordentlichen Spiel mausern.

Und dann wird es womöglich auch so angesehen sein wie ein HDRO oder WOW.

nur nicht den kopf hängen lassen, EQ2 hat es auch irgendwie geschafft am Leben zu bleiben!


----------



## Theroas (27. Mai 2008)

Community nutzt "Schild der unwissenden Trolle".
Lizard King röchelt.
Lizard King stirbt.


----------



## Dodelik (27. Mai 2008)

Die meisten hier haben keine Ahnung von AoC.

Was will man auch von Leuten erwarten die nichtmal ne Woche spielen und dann solche Posts verfassen.

Macht euch lieber selber ein bild als auf diesen Stuss hier zu hören.

Und wie ich vorher schonmal geschrieben habe.

Ich hab mir schon spiele gekauft die genauso teuer waren und weder vom inhalt noch von der spieldauer auch nur ansatzweise den Preis gerechfertigt haben.


AoC ist ein geiles Spiel.

Es macht Spass und ist erfrischend anders als WoW.

Natürlich hat es noch fehler, aber ich denke das die schnell behoben werden.

Einige der fehler liegen aber auch beim Anwender.
Ich glaub viele lesen sich garnicht die systemanforderungen durch und heulen dann wegen schlechter performance rum.

Übrigends kann ich mich noch daran erinnern das T-Online Kunden bei WoW anfangs auch sehr große ping probleme hatten, genauso wie in AoC jetzt.

Wie sollte das auch gehen wenn aufeinmal zigtausend Leute versuchen über 1 Knotenpunkt bei t-Online zu gehen.
Da haben die leute von t online einfach gepennt und nicht rechzeitig genug ressourcen bereitgestellt.

Das ist das einzige was man regelmäßig ingame hört.



Die anderen bugs im Spiel trüben das Spielerlebnis in keinster weise.


Das Spiel ist grade mal ne woche alt, was erwartet Ihr eigentlich.

So manchem hier fehlts ein bisschen am realismus.


_*Davon mal abgesehen das ich nichtmal glaube das auch nur die hälfte die hier gepostet hat es jemals gespielt hat.*
_

gruß


----------



## Lizard King (27. Mai 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Community nutzt "Schild der unwissenden Trolle".
> Lizard King röchelt.
> Lizard King stirbt.



hehe wie nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmJaY (27. Mai 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> *----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> _Liebes Online-Tagebuch,
> 
> der große Alt gegen Neu Konflikt ist in vollem Gange. Ein hilfloser Grabenkrieg zwingt uns zu
> ...




Genial.made my Day.


----------



## Brudertec (27. Mai 2008)

``Also, liebe Leserinnen und Leser, ihr seid selbst dafür verantwortlich ob Age of Conan für EUCH eine Enttäuschung wird! Denn löst euch von den Vergleichen zu den bisherigen MMOs, obwohl dies schwer fallen mag.``

Ich kann dochwohl erwarten das ein Onlinespiel selbst wenn es gerade auf dem Markt gekommen ist einigermassen Lagfrei laufen kann? tut es nicht,hat auch nix mit Hardware usw zu tun,paar Leute aus der gilde gefragt die noch schlimmer drann waren. Eben 4x verreckt und 500m zum grabstein rennen weil das Game die Eingaben meinerseits nicht umsetzt oder zu spät.

Bestimmt ein tolles Spiel wenns mal laufen tut,bis Dato kann ich nur Abraten.


----------



## donovid (27. Mai 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> >Stand von WoW verglichen wird. Die 3 Jahre, die WoW reifen musste
> 
> so langsam kotz es mich an das jeder was zu WoWs unausgereift sagen will.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dodelik (27. Mai 2008)

Brudertec schrieb:


> ``Also, liebe Leserinnen und Leser, ihr seid selbst dafür verantwortlich ob Age of Conan für EUCH eine Enttäuschung wird! Denn löst euch von den Vergleichen zu den bisherigen MMOs, obwohl dies schwer fallen mag.``
> 
> Ich kann dochwohl erwarten das ein Onlinespiel selbst wenn es gerade auf dem Markt gekommen ist einigermassen Lagfrei laufen kann? tut es nicht,hat auch nix mit Hardware usw zu tun,paar Leute aus der gilde gefragt die noch schlimmer drann waren. Eben 4x verreckt und 500m zum grabstein rennen weil das Game die Eingaben meinerseits nicht umsetzt oder zu spät.
> 
> Bestimmt ein tolles Spiel wenns mal laufen tut,bis Dato kann ich nur Abraten.



Kann es sein das du:

1. Bei T-Online bist?

und 

2. Noch nie ins Offizielle Forum geguckt hast?


Bei einigen Providern gibt es Probleme weil bestimmte Bereiche von deren Netzen ausgelastet sind.


Ich habe z.B. einen Provider (QSC) der nicht so verbreitet ist und ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie lags.


Bittte bleibt bei WoW.

Das nenn ich natürliche auslese :-)


----------



## donovid (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich spielte WoW über 2 Jahre und hab meinen Acc verkauft.
WoW ist ein Spiel voll mit Bugs (nicht lösbare Quests bestes Beispiel:die HeroldQuest klappt bis heute noch nicht richtig)
Ich kenne niemanden aus WoW der nicht sofort mindestens 5 schwere Bugs aufzählen könnte.
Dazu noch viele Bugs in den Klassen z.B.: Schurke und Vanish(Verschwinden) was auch heute nicht so klappt wie es eigentlich sollte. 
Um nur ein paar bugs aufzulisten.
Wow ist immer noch voll mit bugs und von der unglaublich schlechten Balance im PvP möchte ich gar nicht erst reden. WoW ist weit weg von jeglicher Perfektion.
AoC kann ich nur jedem nahe legen der mal echtes Pvp spielen möchte. 
In WoW zählt nur die Ausrüstung die man im PvP hat, die spielweise geht später fast volkommen unter gerade
wegen dem Stein ,Schere und Papier Prinzip.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Mai 2008)

donovid schrieb:


> In WoW zählt nur die Ausrüstung die man im PvP hat, die spielweise geht später fast volkommen unter gerade
> wegen dem Stein ,Schere und Papier Prinzip.


Yep, spätestens seit der Einführung der Arena und S1 für Ehre ist das so, wo jeder Vollhonk, der sich beim Leveln Ehre gefarmt oder geleecht hat, direkt in Full Epic durchstarten kann.
Die Leute die dann stark PvP in WoW betreiben, verlieren langsam aber sicher jeglichen Skill, weil nicht mehr Aufmerksamkeit und Reaktion gefragt sind, sondern nur noch 400+ Abhärtung.

Next ...


----------



## Raema (27. Mai 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> TECHNISCH ist Blizz ne Granate, egal ob D 1,2 - Starcraft, WoW oder was auch immer, 10 Millionen Spieler
> können sich nicht geirrt haben, es gab keine passende Konkurenz auch wenn ev. 1-3 Millonen Wow nicht gefallen haben sollte und es
> kam  (>Zeig mir einer ein aktuelles MMO, das) perfekt auf dem Markt...wie ihr alle mal Beta WoW Tester wart...das war bis zum Erscheinungstag in Deutschland quasi unbekannt^^.



Also zu der "Technischen perfektion" im bereich D1/2 und Starcraft kann ich nichts sagen, aber zum Thema World of Warcraft schon und zwar sah es dort zu release so aus, dass z.B. der Spieleransturm extrem unterschätzt wurde und somit 200.000 Spieler bereits am ersten Tag auf 40 Server gedrängt wurden => 200.000/40 = 5000 Spieler pro Server. Somit waren die Server quasi schon zu Beginn überfüllt, es gab Lags ohne Ende, Pings im 500-1000er Bereich etc.. Dies änderte sich erst einige Zeit nach Release, indem mehr und mehr Server hinzugefügt wurden. Außerdem erinnere ich gerne noch an die Probleme z.b. auf Blackrock/Lagrock, der bis kurz nach BC Release nicht Stabil lief, mit ständigen Serverabstürzen und immer wiederkehrenden Downtimes, teilweise mehrmals die Woche. 

Und auch Bugfrei ist World of Warcraft selbst nach 3 Jahren nicht, denn es gibt immer wieder verbuggte Mobs die z.b. bei einem Fernkampfangriff an ihrer Position stehen bleiben, keinen Schaden bekommen und dann plötzlich doch auf Entfernung zuschlagen. Oder irgendwelche Tiere (Ja auch in Stranglethorn) die im Boden oder in nem Baum stecken und von dort aus angreifen ohne , dass man etwas dagegen machen kann.

Soweit ich das bei AoC beurteilen kann wurde zumindest mit der Serveranzahl schon einiges richtig gemacht. Ich glaube sogut wie alle Server sind noch auf einem recht niedrigen Bevölkerungsstand und somit gibt es kaum "serverseitige" Lags aufgrund von zu starker Belastung. Dass es bei einigen (vielen) Spielern zu extremen Lags kommt kann an verschiedenen Dingen liegen auf die ich Aufgrund unvollständigen Wissens nicht näher eingehe. Meiner Meinung nach hat AoC bisher nicht wirklich etwas falsch gemacht, außer eventuell der hohen Hardwareanforderung die einige Spieler abschreckt/abhält. 

Ich finde man sollte möglichst neutral auf ein neues MMO eingehen und es nicht sofort mit bereits existierenden vergleichen und wenn doch, dann am Besten mit dem Zustand den das Vergleichsspiel ebenfalls bei Release hatte, denn kein Spiel ist perfekt wenn es neu auf den Markt kommt, selbst wenn der Entwickler schon Erfahrung durch andere MMOs gesammelt hat. Eine gewisse Erwartungshaltung darf man dennoch haben.

Soweit erstmal von mir =)

mfG

Raema


----------



## Raema (27. Mai 2008)

sorry doppelpost


----------



## Jinntao (27. Mai 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> *----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> _Liebes Online-Tagebuch,
> 
> der große Alt gegen Neu Konflikt ist in vollem Gange. Ein hilfloser Grabenkrieg zwingt uns zu
> ...




Gut auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (27. Mai 2008)

Mal mein Senf dazu.

1. WoW ist und war nie lag- oder bugfrei...fragt mal die Leute, die auf dem Server "Das Konsortium" beheimatet sind. Insofern schließe ich mich der Meinung von Raema an.

2. Wenn ihr Ping- oder Lagprobleme bei AoC habt, liegt das nicht am Spiel, denn dann hätten alle diese Probleme. Bei mir beispielsweise läuft AoC selbst in gut besuchten Städten flüssiger als Shattrath bei Hochbetrieb. Und die Sache mit dem Ping kenne ikch als Alice-Kunde auch nicht. Also sucht erst den Fehler bei euch, anstatt eure enttäuschten Erwartungen dadurch Luft zu machen, indem ihr eure Unfähigkeit auf andere abwälzt.

3. Aoc ist NICHT WoW...will es nicht sein und kann es nicht sein. Zur Zeit ist die Community zwar vom Verhalten her die Gleiche, aber auch bei Vanguard gab es eine natürliche AUslese und die, denen VSoH zu komplex, anstrengend, anfordernd war, gingen zurück zu WoWE und seitdem ist VSoH eine Insel des gepflegten Umgangs miteinander.
Wie dem auch sei, AoC ist nicht WoW...es gibt zwar Quests und PvP und Raids und Kiddies, aber wie der TE bereits erwähnte: wer mit der Erwartung ranging, hier einen WoW-Klon mit aktueller Grafik zu haben, konnte nur enttäuscht werden.

Und zu guter Letzt noch der Tipp des Tages: Wenn es ruckelt, dreht an der Grafikschraube...AoC ist selbst mit niedrigen details noch ansehnlicher als WoW.

Anmerkung: Wie viel schöner wäre dieses Forum oder dieser Thread, wenn alle, die nur mit dem Ziel, Aoc schlecht zu machen, in ihre Foren zurückkehren würden?...Man wird ja noch träumen dürfen...


----------



## Blutonium (27. Mai 2008)

Viele schreien rum och das Spiel ist verbuggt es läuft nicht richtig es stürzt viel ab und und und.Es würd immer verglichen mit WoW aber warum?Ich vermute mal die meisten von den Leuten sind enttäuscht da sie das Spiel nicht spielen können durch ihren alter und wenn dann doch gibs das manko nummer 2 der Rechner ist zu alt das denke mal auch viel beiträgt über ein flüssiges oder stockendes spielen. Ich finde es gut das das Spiel erst ab 18 ist das natürlich nicht die jüngeren abhalten kann aber durch die hohe Hardware Anforderung bleibt es vielen doch nicht zugänglich.Die was denoch meckern wussten doch vorher was sie benötigen um es flüssig zu spielen und welches MMO ist sofort am Start perfekt sorry aber ich kenne keins.Ich habe bis vor 1,5 Monaten wow über  3jahre gespielt und fand nun es reicht entgültig warum da ich Arbeitsmäsig eh nicht so viel kann wie ich mit 70 benötigen müsste um weiter zu kommen und ich auch keine lust habe jeden Tag die selbe Quest zu machen zu nervig für mich. Ich sage so WoW war ein sehr schönes Spiel und denke beim nächsten Addon werde ich vielleicht noch mal reinschauen aber auch nur um mal zu sehen was mich so erwartet bis Level 80 danach ist es ja dann wieder genauso langweilig wie mit Level 60 und 70. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und hier mal meine Erfahrungen vom Wow Release:

Ätliche Bugs
bei der ersten Wartung kams gleich dazu das mein Charakter 1 oder 2 Tage nicht erreichbar war
öftere Absturze
Warteschlange beim einloggen
Interface war auch sehr nervig

meine negative Erfahrung im Spiel:
Comm sehr schlimm geworden
suche nach Gruppe für inis wurde zu spät verbessert sagen wir so viel zu spät weil nutzt ja keiner
fast alle laufen nur noch mit PVP crap rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und seid dem Blizz die Dungeons nur noch für quest Gruppen zuläst als wir früher auch mit Raidgruppen nahm für mich der Spielspass sehr ab da mann viel zu lange leute suchen muss
Wow spielt ja kaum wer ohne Addons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein kleiner vergleich noch wow verkaufte sich 350000 und AoC rund 700000 mal das natürlich zu doppelt zu starken Problemen führt weil nicht für jeden sofort Platz ist. Ich selbst habe das Game noch nicht aber hole mir es in spätestens 2 Wochen das momentan nicht lohnen würde wegen umzug.


----------



## Mordag (27. Mai 2008)

Also ich gebe mal auch meinen Senf dazu. 
Alleine schon so eine Aussage zu machen das AoC nix wird find ich persöhnlich eine frechheit. Ich selber werde dies nie spielen, aber Gründe zu nennen das das Spiel buggi und so ist und es deswegen "scheiße" wird ist nur hirnrissig. Wenn man es so betrachten möchte, wäre dann aus den oh so "tollen" WoW auch nix geworden. Da war es zu Anfang auch sehr buggi, Server waren sehr oft down usw. Man kann nicht einfach ein Spiel hinstellen und sagen: Das ist nicht fertig. Hmmm also nach meiner Ansicht ist das tolle WoW auch nicht fertig. Also soweit von mir.

gruss Mordag


----------



## Netskater (27. Mai 2008)

Ich bemitleide Leute die sich dies 8 Seiten reingezogen haben.

Das kommt weil einfach nur viele AoC kreischen, ich bat zum Beispiel um einen Link wo diese nicht existierenden WoW Fehler stehen, denn diese würden dann bei Blizzard in den Patchnotes gelistet^^.

Ok, war klar das AoC Kreischer nicht mit Fakten kommen und garnicht erwähnt wird das Blizz neben neuen
Servern, neuer Serverhardware für jeden Zip und Zap Spielezeit gutgeschrieben hat..Service halt.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bevor ihr also lest, schaut einfach in den Patchnotes oder Technik Forum nach, was bei WoW Sache ist.

Hier mal nur ein kleiner der ca letzten 50 Minuten von AoC...es könnte sich der Eindruck aufzwängen
das AoC komplett buggy ist^^....bei mir läufts aber auch irgendwie..wenn auch mit lagspikes die ich in WoW
nicht habe.

*VIEL SPASS BEIM LESEN EINES KLEINEN AUSZUG DES AOCs Forum...und schön AoC weiter hypen^^*

 Sticky: Lagspikes bis zu 9k ms.... ( 1 2 3 ... Last Page) 
Agma  Today 17:56
by -Roibeard-   1,967 81,963 
     Sticky: [FAQ] Authentifizierungs-Fehler ( 1 2 3) 
Haevion  Today 14:19
by Fons3   22 838 
     Sticky: [FAQ] Crashes? Freezes? Erste Hilfe hier! ( 1 2 3 ... Last Page) 
Nehaya  Today 11:33
by Nehaya   76 4,119 
     Sticky: Info: Zum Thema Lagproblematik ( 1 2 3 ... Last Page) 
Haevion  Today 11:08
by Wanred   65 5,012 
     Sticky: Über dieses Forum 
Waldgeist  17th May 2008 15:15
by Waldgeist   0 544 
    Keine Verbindung zum Patch-Server 
fanaxe  Today 18:00
by Demabes   1 2 
    Wo bleibt Support für ATI Grafikkarten ?? ( 1 2 3 ... Last Page) 
Curt  Today 18:00
by Urss   259 12,717 
    17 FPS egal mit welchen Einstellungen ( 1 2 3 ... Last Page) 
deveraux-de  Today 17:59
by KaroThomas   186 11,011 
    content freischalten von deutsch auf english 
solanin  Today 17:58
by solanin   0 1 
    Patch wird nicht geladen 
blackfordpuma  Today 17:57
by Demabes   1 2 
    Fehler in LocalConfig.xml - Fehlermeldung 150 
doublefrag  Today 17:55
by Lombak   3 24 
    Gamepad / Joystick ab wann wählbar ? 
cOmrade2806  Today 17:53
by tutanchamun   6 54 
    Grafikoptionen ausgegraut 
Gromlog  Today 17:51
by Gromlog   0 6 
    Micro Ruckler 8800GT 
Tarabas666  Today 17:48
by tutanchamun   1 30 
    Map Gui Problem 
Abraxur  Today 17:45
by cromatics   7 95 
    Ladebildschirm hängt! 
Niennaa  Today 17:39
by Niennaa   0 13 
    Probleme mit Graka 
Roger1969  Today 17:36
by Etamin   2 43 
    Authentifizierung auf dem Charakter-Server 
LemonJuiceXXX  Today 17:32
by LemonJuiceXXX   0 9 
    Patch Download?? 
Cross20  Today 17:31
by Etamin   5 121 
    keine schatten unter shader 3.0 
Xarras  Today 17:28
by Xarras   4 77 
    Boden richtig darstellen und Charakterschatten! (+Fps-Boost) 
Khorm85  Today 17:27
by Gromlog   8 450 
    Collector's Edition freigeschaltet, aber keine Extras erhalten 
quigon1907  Today 17:23
by quigon1907   0 10 
    Ports im Router frei schalten? 
Roger1969  Today 17:20
by gsemia2   3 45 
    Kompletter PC stürzt bei Spielstart ab ( 1 2) 
Exportforce  Today 17:18
by Seekas   14 228 
    Permanenter Absturz beim Login 
tigeria  Today 17:14
by tigeria   0 8

Noch ne schnelle Anmerkung zu Mayroi 2 Posts tiefer:

Les mal die Beschreibungen.....
Von lahmen fps spricht da kaum einer...aber schön, einfach wieder geschrieben zu AoC geil, Anwender hat zuwenig Highpower.
Einlog, freeze, lagspikes usw. haben zu 99 Prozent mal garnix mit der Hardware zu tun...eine klasse, völlig unsinnige Bemerkung von Dir.


----------



## Mayroi (27. Mai 2008)

Hm... das Spiel kann offiziel jeder Mann genau 5 Tage zocken. 5!!! 

Ich find die diskussion lustig wenn ihr alle bei WoW bleibt kann ich wenigstens in Ruhe AOC ohne Kiddis spielen Also hab ich nix dagegen wenn ihr alle rum flamt und meggert und sowieso AOC scheiße findet.

So haben die die relaxen in nem halben Jahr nen entspanntes Spiel, dann noch Spass und das alles ohne Mimimi... Ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich find AOC Klasse bis jetzt was ich so gesehen habe. 
In WoW hab ioch mich nie für die Story Interessiert, aber in AOC kriegst du sie mit und durch Filme Bücher etc pp hatte ich schon Vorkenntnisse und bin mehr in der Materie drin. Also hab ich auch mehr Spass wenn ich in dem Moment wo ich jemanden besonderes Töte verstehe Wieso.

EDIT: ich hab in 2 Jahren WoW genau 1 Tag gut geschrieben bekommen... WOW


----------



## Mayroi (27. Mai 2008)

Ach ja und zu den Posts im Forum sollte man erwähnen das 50 % von Leuten kommen die die Systemanforderungen net erfüllen. Deswegen sind auch rechtviele Angepisst weil sie nen neuen PC bräuchten


----------



## Netskater (27. Mai 2008)

Mayroi schrieb:


> EDIT: ich hab in 2 Jahren WoW genau 1 Tag gut geschrieben bekommen... WOW



Ja, weils an der Hardware von Gamer lag und nicht an WoW, ist ja mein reden xD

Die AoC Quests sind schön, aber irgendwann gehen die auch aus..abwarten was kommt.
Die Mobs dafür reagieren dafür umso schlechter, reagiern schon, können aber schnell buggy werden.

Die Kids sind eher nach AoC abgewandert ..Spiel ist ja ab 18 und Kids sagen sich ja normal halt jetzt will ichs erst recht.

Bestimmt kommt wieder ein AoC Hyperkreischer und bestreitet das....ich hab schon ein Screenshoots gesammelt, damit derjenige der sich das hier Seitenlang mal reinzieht, auch da ganz schnell klar sieht...das ist unter aller S*..xD)


----------



## Serenas (27. Mai 2008)

So, nach 9 Seiten dieses Threads die ich nahezu komplett gelesen habe komme ich zu dem
Ergebnis: 
Ich werde mit einem Freund das Geld zusammenlegen und wir bilden uns eine eigene Meinung.

Wenn es mir nicht gefällt dann war es Lehrgeld, dann kann ich aber eine feste und ehrliche Position
repräsentieren. Wenn ich es als zu unfertig befinde, warte ich ein paar Monate.

3 Jahre WoW reichen mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Super Spiel und die Geschichte des WarCraft Universums
fasziniert mich seid WC3. Vielleicht schau ich mit WotLK nochmal rein.

zum Gruße Sere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ra6nar03k (27. Mai 2008)

Serenas schrieb:


> Ich werde mit einem Freund das Geld zusammenlegen und wir bilden uns eine eigene Meinung.



und das werdet ihr auch nicht bereuen


----------



## Mayroi (27. Mai 2008)

Naja das Problem was ich hier noch sehe ist das die die rum kreischen nicht einsehen wollen das WoW auch irgendwann ausgelaugt ist und man das Interesse daran verliert. Ich will in 10 Jahren bestimmt nimma WoW Spielen und für mich ist AOC ein Nachfolger den ich Spiele. Vielleicht ist es nicht DER Nachfolger der 100 % mein geliebtes Spiel wird. Muss er aber auch nicht.

Lasst doch die Leute die AOC besser finden spielen. Deswegen sind sie nicht böööse oda schlecht nur weil sie ne persönliche Meinung haben. Stumpfsinnig sind wir deswegen auch nicht. Und AOC ist nun mal was anderes als WoW nur wird das nicht eingesehen. Man sieht nur das geflame erstmal. Was dahinter steckt und wie lange alles läuft ist nebensächlich 

HAUPTSACHE FLAMEN


----------



## tzwen (27. Mai 2008)

Serenas schrieb:


> So, nach 9 Seiten dieses Threads die ich nahezu komplett gelesen habe komme ich zu dem
> Ergebnis:
> Ich werde mit einem Freund das Geld zusammenlegen und wir bilden uns eine eigene Meinung.
> 
> ...




Eine der wenigen vernünftigen Antworten in diesem Thread...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warten wir erstmal ein paar Monate ab bis sich die wogen geglättet haben, Funcom ein bissl gepatcht hat und sich die ersten, warum auch immer, Enttäuschten wieder einem anderen Spiel zuwenden.

Jeder hat nunmal n anderen Geschmack, daran wird sich nichts ändern und kein Spiel wird jemals alle glücklich machen.


----------



## Theroas (27. Mai 2008)

Momentchen  ich spring für Netskater schnell in den Zeittunnel und sammel WoW Bug-Threads der letzten
3 Jahre.. wenn ich in 2 Tagen nicht wieder da bin dann ruft den Präsidenten an..

Solange kannst du ja das hier auswendig lernen, Netskater. Eat sh*t!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (27. Mai 2008)

Ich hab den Thread gar nicht erst gelesen, aber es war in den letzten Wochen bis Monaten schon absehbar: alles was WoW-Konkurrenz ist wird natürlich verteufelt. Ganz einfach: bleibt doch bei WoW und lasst die Leute in Ruhe AoC spielen. Ihr werdet in zehn Jahren noch stundenlang lila Items farmen, nur weil +0.7dps mehr drauf sind. Und nein, ich spiele nicht AoC.

//edit
Erinnert mich irgendwie alles langsam an die Zeit, als Counter Strike: Source rauskam... es soll ja heute noch Leute geben die "aus Prinzip gegen jegliche Neuerung" CS 1.6 spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fanis (27. Mai 2008)

Also ich mag die AoC Community. Stehen hinter dem Spiel was sie spielen. Haben gute Argumente die für das Spiel sprechen, und und und.........

Aber irgendetwas stimmt bei dem Bild nicht so ganz........


.....grübel.......



....ach JA, die Community besteht eigentlich aus den Leuten, die Blizzard sooooo kacke finden und WoW vooollll Blöd ist und so....und überhaupt sind die ja alle Erwachsen und so, weil wegen "ab18". Aber selber WoW bis zum Erbrechen gespielt haben......



Ist denn keinem Aufgefallen, dass es kaum einen hier, oder im Spiel (AoC) gibt, der nicht WoW gespielt hat? Sind es nicht die, die sich abgrenzen wollen von den ganzen Kiddys, sich aber genau mit so einem Verhalten selber zum Kiddy machen?! Leute die sich über Kindisches Verhalten aufregen sind auf der gleiche Stuffe wie die. 

Da ich das Spiel selber besitzte, ist mir im Ingame Chat kaum ein Unterschied zu dem WoW Chat aufgefallen (vom Inhalt).

Wenn das Spiel zugrunde geht, dann nicht weil die Bugs nicht behoben werden, sondern weil die Community aus nichts anderem besteht, als ehemalige WoW Spieler die eh immer was zu meckern haben.


----------



## Netskater (27. Mai 2008)

.... hab ich sogar mal reingeschaut, der aktuelle Post war, wie installiere ich meine Grafikarte.....
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html;j...63175&sid=3

Joah, kann WoW auch nix für^^ genauer hinschauen, dann posten^^

Ich bin sogar so freundlich und kommentiere Dir kurz die Post der 1. kompletten Seite^^

     	 Error 132 
                 Speicher/Bioseinstellung beim Anwender

                 Rolle der Wiederauferstehung
                 30 Tage freie Spielzeit für Ex WoWler

     	 Ein verbuggter Defias
                 Das ist ein low lvl mob, mobs die lange Zeit nicht angetastet werden verhalten
                 sich seltsam, bewegen sich nicht, weil die Serverdatenbank die Zeit X mehr braucht
                 um ihn zu aktivieren...das ist bei jeden MMORPG so, normal den Mob killen reicht

 	 Jedes mal selbe error
                 Hat der GM mit freundlich Hinweis auf diesen Link beantwortet
http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?articleId=19419, kann helfen
     	 Das gibts einen Error 134, der mit letzten Patch kam, wird dran gearbeitet

     	 Niedrige FpS 
                 Anwender mit schlechter 7200 GS Grafikkarte (und hohen Einstellungen^^)
                 Ca 5-7 andere Threads, als ob Schneesturm Einfluss auf älteren Grakas und brandneuen
                 Nivida Treibern hat - bleibt doch bei Standardtreibern..oder hat wer AoC getestet?°_°

     	 und hier mal die Sachen die man auf Anhieb den Anwender zuordnen kann, u. a. Vista..
                 Computerkenner sagen auch kurz dazu "guck mal der nächste DAU)"

                 Automatischer reset jeglicher Funktionen, (Neuinstalltion notwendig, oder man muß sich 
                 bissl mit edit.exe auskennen.)
                 Hilfe, ich kann keine Zitate mehr machen ^^ (Manche WoWler haben ja Probleme^^)
	 Verbindungsprobleme wg Routing über USA? Selbst der kriegt Hilfe^^.
                 Account Problem , (anwendersache)
                 Wie kann ich ein neues pw anfordern ? Bug?
     	 Landschriftverfahren gesperrt.! Bug?
     	 Tracert unter vista (hat was mit DoS zu tun, nicht mit WoW^^)
     	 Gute FPS, gute Latenz und trotzdem Lags  (Anmerkung von mir, wie soll das gehen?^^)
     	 Burning Crusade installationsfehler bei 47% (BC ist auch downloadbar aus den Inet..)  	 
                 Einlogen Fehlschlägen durch vista?? (als Admin anmelden??)
               	 Probleme beim umloggen 	(der Server wird auch hier das umloggen nicht verbieten)
     	 Passwort anforderung . 	(ja, wie hieß das verflixte dingen nur nochmal)
     	 [Nvidia]-Leistungsanzeige - Bug oder Fehler? 		
     	 WoW burnig crusade installer runterladen (..steht in der Accountverwaltung...)	
     	 World of Warcraft ruckelt 	(bei AoC wüßt ich worans liegt...bei WoW auch^^)
      	 WoW trotz Sprachpaket Deutsch (hae?)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Kurz, aktuell ein error 134 bei einigen WENIGEN, der auch behoben wird.* 

*Benutzer überfüllter Server können garnicht verstehn warum ihr Char so humpelt...
NEIN, DIE HABEN BESTIMMT DIE FETTEN HINWEISE NIE GELESEN SICH AUF "EMPFOHLNER SERVER" einen Charakter zu erstellen.
Ehegatte, Kind, Freund oder Hund hat entschieden das ich auf einen VOLLEN SERVER MEINEN NEUEN CHARAKTER MACHEN MUSS.
JETZT IST WOW FÜR MEIN PERFOMANCE PROBLEM ZUSTÄNDIG, WOW LAGT!!!*

_Und halt diese komischen Bugs wie, ich kann keine Zitate mehr erstellen, meine Graka spinnt (die wahrscheinlich kurz vorm abrauchen steht), Vista will nicht...muß doch, es ist ja moderner als WoW! ...aber nichts wofür man Blizzard die Schuld geben kann._

Gratz, du hast in einen 10 Millionen Spieler Spiel tatsächlich vorrübergehend ein echten Bug errror 134 bei wenigen Spielern in WoW-Technik Forum gefunden.

Jetzt schalt mal dein Verstand ein und überleg was das ne Leistung bei millonen verschiedener Konfigurationen ist!


----------



## Theroas (27. Mai 2008)

Vor allem hab ich dich jetzt über ne Stunde beschäftigt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Den nächsten Abgleich dann in 3 Jahren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edith: Und jetzt bitte nicht ständig editieren und vergrößern. Du kriegst noch nen Herzkasper.


----------



## Netskater (27. Mai 2008)

Dârrknîght schrieb:


> <3 kleine Kiddys wie Netskater, die AoC schlecht machen nur weil sie Angst haben das es bald niemanden mehr in WoW gibt den sie sinnlos zuflamen können. :>



Ich spiele AoC^^. 

Ich hab mich schon lange geoutet und sage ich kenne WoW sehr gut und bin Hdr Fan^^.

Netskater <----- mag keine AoC kreischenden Kiddies die WoW versuchen schlecht zu machen

> AoC ist sein Geld nicht wert
> AoC ist buggy
> AoC ist unfertig
Sind Aussagen anderer Spieler auf die ich mich nicht gestürzt habe^^.

AoC Kiddies wollen AoC mit WoW vergleichen - von bugs her, da vergleich ich gern mit...da ich auch programmiere... WoW ist da wirklich schon SEHR GUT.


Ps an Theroas:
3 J. kannst mich damit nicht beschäftigen.
Ich heiß aber nicht Funcom und lasse englischen Questtext in der deutschen Version stehen, ohne den Kunden ein Wort zu erwähnen. Wenn ich Fehler sehe, editiere ich sie raus...

Du hast aber recht, ich sollt erst prüfen dann patchen, dann releasen..brings bitte doch noch Funcom bei^^.


----------



## Thrawns (27. Mai 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> AoC Kiddies wollen AoC mit WoW vergleichen - von bugs her, da vergleich ich gern mit...da ich auch programmiere... WoW ist da wirklich schon SEHR GUT.



Du vergisst dabei aber scheinbar, wie alt WoW schon ist. Dementsprechend viel Zeit hatten die Entwickler zu patchen. AoC ist gerade erst released. Dass WoW alles andere als bugfrei war (und treffender: ist), können wohl insbesondere die Spieler bestätigen, die von Anfang an bei WoW dabei waren.

Aber mir egal. Disst euch doch gegenseitig welches Spiel besser ist - ich hab besseres zu tun (und out!).


----------



## Yaso_Kuuhl (27. Mai 2008)

normalerweise halte ich mich von solchem flame-threads fern, aber manchmal muss es dann eben doch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zur unterhaltung eignet sich diese mischung aus fanboys verschiedenster spiele und unwissenden profis doch immer wieder... ich will hier weder ein spiel verteufeln, noch eins hervorheben. mir sind nur... ein paar kleinigkeiten in einem posting etwas weiter oben aufgefallen.



> Tracert unter vista (hat was mit DoS zu tun, nicht mit WoW^^)



unter vista gibt's kein dos. und mit DoS hat's eh nichts zu tun, das steht für Denial of Service, nicht Disk Operating System (DOS).


> Gute FPS, gute Latenz und trotzdem Lags  (Anmerkung von mir, wie soll das gehen?^^)



mittels lag-spikes geht das ganz gut. wenn alle paar sekunden z.B. ein paar pakete verloren gehen. der pingdurchschnitt ist in ordnung, trotzdem hakts immer wieder.



> Einlogen Fehlschlägen durch vista?? (als Admin anmelden??)



workaround, aber keine lösung. spiel schlecht programmiert (wie viele andere leider auch). AOC läuft übrigens auch ohne adminrechte.



> WoW trotz Sprachpaket Deutsch (hae?)



es gibt durchaus leute, die mit der lokalisierung nicht ganz zufrieden sind (und damit lieber auf englisch spielen).


----------



## Wolfox (27. Mai 2008)

Netskater ... made my day ... du bist ein echter Knaller, bitte schreib mehr, ich komm ausm Lachen nicht mehr raus ...


----------



## Lizard King (27. Mai 2008)

Jeder AOC Fanboy sollte einfach sich noch nen zweiten oder dritten Account zulegen, dann hat Funcom auch genügend finanzielle Ressourcen um eure Krabbelecke auf einem Spielbaren Stand zu halten.


----------



## Netskater (28. Mai 2008)

>Tracert unter vista (hat was mit DoS zu tun, nicht mit WoW^^)
Tracert ist ein Dos Befehl, es geht um Tracert aber nicht um wow^^
Abhilfe schafft hier GOOGLE, damit hätte der schneller Bescheid gewußt als im WoW Technikforum zu texten.

>mittels lag-spikes geht das ganz gut. wenn alle paar sekunden z.B. ein paar 
WoW hat keine Lagspikes, die Server sind alle gleich, das liegt am Anwender - da ich auch Chars auf sehr vollen Servern habe, schieb ich das nicht mal auf Serverüberlastung...für alles wos eng werden könnte ist die Welt instanziert..das ist allgemein bekannt.

>workaround, aber keine lösung. spiel schlecht programmiert 
Sicher, es kann ja auch nicht Vista schlecht programmiert sein, bei Xp gibts die Probleme nie, X andere neue Spiele haben dieses Vista Problem auch..kein spezielles WoW Problem. Ansonsten fahr mal mit einen alten Stinkerauto zur ASU und sag denen, "Gebt mir die Plakette,
die andere kleinere Werkstatt hat sie mir auch immer gegeben". Die Leute werden dir was husten.

>es gibt durchaus leute, die mit der lokalisierung nicht ganz zufrieden sind (und damit lieber auf englisch spielen).
Wirklich? Ich dacht das wär allgemein bekannt das man nur das englische Sprachpaket installieren muß....und deshalb mein hae,
auf jeden Fall kein Bug, wirklich ein Freature die deuschte Version mehrsprachig patchen zu können^^.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Abschließend halt ich hier mal symbolisierend den Kiddiestyle fest:

Wenn ein Kid sein Holzspielzeug langweilig(Quest) wird und er unbedingt mit der neuen blinkenen (Grafik) Eisenbahn spielen will...dann die Mama ihn aber erklären will das die neue Eisenbahn schnell kaputt geht, und er noch bissl mit dem Holzauto spielen soll bis er genauer weiß wie die Eisenbahn funktioniert...dann wirft das Kiddie das Holzauto gegen die Wand, und jedes Argument was die Mama gegen die Eisenbahn sagt ist falsch....das ist ein KID.

Bekannterweise bin ich nicht eure Mama, mir ist es latte was ihr spielt.

Aber ihr habt euer Holzauto WoW an die Wand geworfen, man konnte bei vielen sehen wie lang sie das gezockt haben^^. 

Bis auf einige Kiddies Post das WoW ganz doof ist, waren trotzdem hier viele ehrliche Posts....aber das tracert was mit Vista zu tun hat, WoW neben Mac jetzt auch auf Vista laufen muß, obwohl ZIG TAUSEND PROGRAMME NICHT MIT VISTA laufen...ist wieder tiefster Kiddiestyle.
Hauptsache WoW funzt mit Vista und wenn nicht..SEHT HER DER GRUND MEIN HOLZSPIELZEUG GEGEN DIE WAND ZU KNALLEN IST VISTA!!

Ich schalte jetzt  AoC ab und gehe  entspannt schlafen, gn8 und sry for caps.


----------



## mem (28. Mai 2008)

ich find es nur zu lustig , allen den aoc net passt sollen es lassen und nicht alle möglichen foren zu spamen mit solchen sachen wie aoc is totaler scheiß , ne entteuschung , usw. ich selbst habe wow 2 jahre lang gespielt und bin froh das man endlich aoc spielen und genießen kann und ich hoffe das sich die wow freaks mal langsam wieder IHREM lieblingspiel wow zuwenden.


----------



## Glomandir (28. Mai 2008)

ähm... aha.. also Netskater ....

WoW hat also keine Bugs und Fehler, weil Blizz die ned in den Patchnotes aufführt?
Aha... demzufolge waren sämtliche BF Teile Bugfrei (hihi) 

Aber is ja kler, wir in unserer Firma stellen auch jeden kurzausfall und jedes Problemchen gleich in die "impact-History" auf der Webpage, damit ja jeder Kunde glecih schreit "hab ich auch!"

Mal n ganz kleiner Grundsatz ausm täglichen Geschäftsleben :"Fehler werden totgeschwiegen oder abgestritten"

nur so nebenbei.. ich glaub die ersten 3 Patches kam es schon zum Lootbug... vorallem bei Bergbau (Char fror ein nachmabbau und looten nicht möglich -> relog half) aber auch der war warscheinlich inexistent und/oder Clientseitig^^

mir machen beide spiele noch Spass.. sowohl wow als auch aoc .. und ich werd weiterhin beide spielen... mach mir einfach einen gefallen bleib von meinen Servern fern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pakratius (28. Mai 2008)

Dann muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man steckt Jahre in die Entwicklung eines Games, es wird getestet (angeblich), dann wirds veröffentlicht !

UND SOFORT, muss man Patches runterziehen HALLO ?  

Komisch, wer hat es dann getestet, denn wenn es von den Entwicklern getestet wurde, dürfte es am Anfang eigentlich mit wenigen Bugs laufen !


----------



## Badumsaen (28. Mai 2008)

Jo stimmt, AoC ist eine Enttäuschung.

Jedenfalls für mich, nachdem mir der erste Spieler mit einem wow namen ala "disrespect" über den weg gelaufen ist^^ Habe gehofft diesmal verschont zu bleiben, aber ich wurde enttäuscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OnkelPle (28. Mai 2008)

Badumsaen schrieb:


> Jo stimmt, AoC ist eine Enttäuschung.
> 
> Jedenfalls für mich, nachdem mir der erste Spieler mit einem wow namen ala "disrespect" über den weg gelaufen ist^^ Habe gehofft diesmal verschont zu bleiben, aber ich wurde enttäuscht
> 
> ...



Na das war ja wohl schon vorher klar! In ein paar Wochen werden wie bei WOW auch in AOC Spieler mit Namen wie "Imbawurst" und "Pinseljutta" rumrennen - das bleibt nicht aus.

Ich für meinen Teil werde es mir nicht zulegen! Ich bleibe bei WOW, denn wenn ich noch AOC spielen wollen würde, würde entweder das eine oder das andere zu kurz kommen (neben dem RL)!
Ich hab die Videos gesehen und es scheint ein nettes Game zu sein - allerdings habe ich auch keine Lust darauf wiedermal Betatester zu sein zur Vollpreisversion.

Sicher ist es richtig, das WOW auch nicht von Anfang an glatt gelaufen ist. Viele Sachen gab es noch nicht und Lag war immer massig da. Teilweise hatte man Standbilder in Hauptstädten und danach war der Server down. Das ganze ging über ein knappes halbes Jahr. Aber aus sowas sollte man lernen!!!

Ich spiele im übrigen auch nur noch WOW, nix anderes mehr, weil ich es leid bin immer als Beta- und manchmal sogar Alphatester missbraucht zu werden! Wie wäre es denn mal damit, wenn die Leute versuchen ein Spiel mal wirklich fertig auf den Markt zu bringen? Damals war das Standart!

Da musste man nicht erst nen Patch runterladen um ein Spiel spielen zu können oder ne Woche warten bis man es überhaupt spielen kann! Lag ist eine Sache, Bugs eine andere! Man gibt den Entwicklern ja inzwischen auch die Freiheit, ein Spiel verbugt auf den Markt zu bringen! Nur: WORAN LIEGTS??? Testen die das nicht mehr oder sind die Leute die es testen dürfen nicht fähig bugs zu finden?!

Wie dem auch sei, ich freu mich auf die nächste Betatestphase wenn WotLK raus is! Ich bleib bei WOW!


----------



## Nadaria (28. Mai 2008)

@OnkelPle

Wie schon erwähnt ist bei einem so komplexen Spiel das nicht möglich jede evtl Situation vorher zu wissen.
Und wie sollen Sie denn auch aus fehlern von Blizzard lernen? 
Glaubst du die rufen da an und fragen hey sagt mal wie habt ihr das denn so mit der Zeit gemacht? Oder meinst du eher nach dem Motto "WoW hatte fehler ohoh das dürfen wir nicht machen also Jungs machts fehlerfrei?". 

Es ist ziemlich naiv so zu denken. Und obwohl Blizzard ettliche Erfahrungen mit WoW hat. Glaubst du ernsthaft das würde dann plötzlich reibungslos laufen wenn die ein komplett neues Spiel mit komplett neuer Engine entwerfen (ala Diablo3). Kann dir nur sagen sollte es passieren (was ich nicht glaube) das sie Diablo3 als neues MMO entwerfen werden die Anfangs mit genau den gleichen Problemen dastehen wie sie es auch bei WoW hatten nur das sie mehr Kohle haben um die Probleme schneller in den Griff zu bekommen.

mfg


----------



## Netskater (28. Mai 2008)

> AoC läuft einer mit den Namen Doofy rum, der halbe Server spekuliert seit dem ob das in Anlehnung einer
Rl-Band mit ähnlich klingenden Namen sein könnte, und er einfach zu doof war den zu schreiben.

>OnkelPle
ich kann Dir nachfühlen, vor allem hab ich auch net die Lust Beta Tester zu sein, sobald ich ein Quest in AoC nicht schnell lösen kann, frag ich mich - verbugt ? - gibts ev diesmal wieder keine XP für das Quest -
soll ich das löschen? Schaus dir wenn lieber mit Gästekey an und vorsicht, bisher ist nur bekannt das ein
kleineres Gebiet "Tortage" komplett optimiert wurde. Also die Stimmen der späteren 80 er kann man dann
getrost wieder glauben schenken wie das endgame content ist.

@Pakratius
>UND SOFORT, muss man Patches runterziehen HALLO
Ja....an jeden game wird ständig weiterentwickelt...der Umfang von AoC Patch war mit 650 Mb allerdings
gewaltig...Luft = Spiel fertigstellen, verkaufen .. die gibt es....WENN das Proggie wie AoC so gute Prognosen
hatte...aber auch die Programmierer wollten ihre Früchte mal ernten...allerdings können die mir erklären warum in einen angeblichen fertigen Spiel nicht mal das Ah funkitoniert...von hier lässt sich leicht
drauf schließen das für andere Bugs sich nicht mehr die Zeit genommen wird..sorry AoC Fan Kreischer.

@Glomandir
>weil Blizz die ned in den Patchnotes aufführt?
Fehlende Ati Unterstützung, falscher Questtext ect. sowas würde von Schneesturm in den Patchnotes stehen
Andere Fehler die sofort behoben werden müssen und behebbar sind, werden auch schon mal im Betrieb gefixt, da hast du natürlich recht - aber auch das fiel das bei WoW nicht wirklich auf.

>ich glaub die ersten 3 Patches kam es schon zum Lootbug... vorallem bei Bergbau (Char fror ein nachmabbau und looten nicht möglich -> relog half) aber auch der war warscheinlich inexistent und/oder Clientseitig^^
Nein, man reloggte und hatte Zeit X sein Ruhe, die Zeit X war allerdings so groß das es keinen störte, bis heute kannte ich zumindest keinen^^.

>Mal n ganz kleiner Grundsatz ausm täglichen Geschäftsleben :"Fehler werden totgeschwiegen oder abgestritten
Dieser Fehler ist uns bekannt, wir arbeiten grade an das Problem.

Glaubst Du ich hatte mal nicht meine Probleme mit WoW, den abgerichteten Support der dir nur half sobald
es von "ganz oben" eine Befehlskette geschaffen wurde.

Nur bin ich ehrlich, nach irgendeinen Patch kam bei mir auch immer error bla bla, ich habe Blizz verflucht^^.
Dann kam irgendeiner ins Technikforum mit 2 gleichen Pc`s, einer hatte meinen Bug, der andere nicht.
Nach langen suchen fand er dann raus das auf den buggy PC die Speichereinstellung Auto in Bios aktiviert war...das Mainboard taktete an bestimmten Stellen zu schnell...und peng!

Danach hatte ich ruhe, mein Bios hatte sich einfach verstellt. Das ist auch schon bissl tieferes PC Wissen,
aber was glaubt ihr wieviele alleine deshalb in AoC als sowohl in WoW flamen das die Source verbugt ist?
Ich konnte einigen mit gleichen Problem nicht mal erklären wie sie ins Bios kamen...^^

Der aktuelle 134 (bei wenigen) macht allerdings auch boom WoW crash, das muß man Individuell unterscheiden, der wird behoben und leichte Lösungsansätze stehen in WoW Technik forum.

Zu den anderen Fehlern...wenn man sich Donnertags morgens um 5 Uhr ein Char erstellt ..sollte man sich nicht wundern wenn es in der Hauptspielzeit lagt....man schaut in der Hauptspielzeit nach wo die Serverauslastung gut ist...auch AoC wird unter solche Buggylag flamer leiden...weil ein neuer Server die Freunde der Freunde bringt... und selbst wenn dann mal nicht viele online sind..ist es noch ne Frage wie schnell die DB mit den ganzen offline Gedöns ist. Auch diese Leute flamen was von lag ect, anstatt erstmal zu schauen was auf ein Server mit niedrieger Auslastung geht.
Firewall, Portblocker ect. tun ihr restliches um mal irgendwo reinzuspammen WoW/AoC wäre total verbugt.
WoW konnte ich auch mal nicht einen Monat spielen...T-offline hatte Probs mit ihren Knotenpunkten, die auch mich betrafen, obwohl ich nicht bei Toffline war. Ich hab da auch über WoW geflucht wie alle anderen auch..nur an denen lags net!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Für mich ist das Thema durch, Kiddies kommen immer nach den Motto hier ne Kleinigkeit oder nur,
nur um ihre neue Eisenbahn gegen ein Holzspielzeug verteidigen zu können.

Chinafarmer, Lowlvl Mob (gratz ich hab keinen in der langen Zeit entdeckt^^) hängt im Baum, WoW ist buggy weils bei mir lagt!! Ist irgendwie Kinderquatsch.

10 Mio. Gamer werden sich kein Buggy/Laggyspiel antun bzw. Woche für Woche bis auf letzte raiden würde.

WoW etwas in der Richtung anheften zu wollen ist einfach lächerlich, egoistisch aus der ich Perspektive gesehen. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Aber*

heute abend können wir gerne weitermachen, warum ich kein WoW (Blizzard) Fan bin, und nie wieder ein Blizzardspiel anfassen werde...(nach Veröffentlichung der AoC BETA von Funcom aber auch bestimmt keins mehr - zumindest wart ich da 3-6 Monate und schau dann ob da alles im grünen Bereich ist...ich will nicht mehr How do you do in der deutschen Version---da hätt ich gleich die Uncut holen können.

Wer weiterhin sein eigenes fehlendes technisches Verständis auf den Marktführer abwälzen will, möge das dann armseeligerweise tun..aber Zahlen sprechen mehr als tausend Worte - auch das die MMORPG Fans sehnsüchtig auf neue gute Inhalte wartet!


----------



## OnkelPle (28. Mai 2008)

-.- Das war auf Fehler bezogen, die in AOC wohl scheinbar immernoch vorkommen, obwohl es andere Spiele besser machen!!! Man hört viel Gemecker über das Interface - wie auch bei Hellgate!

Warum will denn jeder das Rad neu erfinden? Wenn ich doch sehe, das etwas besonders gut läuft, warum mache ich es dann schlechter und nicht noch ein wenig besser???

Ich kann AOC nicht beurteilen, weil ich es nicht spielen (n werde)! Aber wenn man etwas in der Birne hat, dann geht man doch nicht hin und vermörmelt Sachen, die von Anfang an laufen sollten oder in ein Spiel integriert sein sollten oder??? "Nein, unser Auto hat noch keinen Aschenbecher, warum? Ach und eine Rücksitzbank wollen sie auch noch? Hm, mal sehen, vielleicht im nächsten Model!" - macht doch auch kein Mensch oder?

Jedes Auto hat 4 Reifen, eine Außenhülle, ein Lenkrad, ne Bremse und Scheiben, damit man nicht nass wird und vor Dreck und Wind geschützt ist. Warum sollte also ein Hersteller ein Auto rausbringen, wo die Bremse nur son bissl geht, die Heckscheibe fehlt und der vierte Reifen ab Werk platt ist? Macht doch auch keiner? Warum dann die Spielehersteller? Gut, es mag sein, das programmieren schwerer ist und die Fehlersuche ist es definitiv (kein Flamen, habs auch gelernt in der IT-Ausbildung) aber warum müssen grobe Fehler noch sein??? Das hier was fehlt und und und. Hellgate halte ich für die größte Frechheit die ich im letzten Jahr spielen, nein, antesten durfte!

Die sollen einfach nur mal etwas besser machen, als es WOW macht!


----------



## Theroas (28. Mai 2008)

Morgen die Damen und Herren! (eher Herren)

_"Wer weiterhin sein eigenes fehlendes technisches Verständis auf den Marktführer abwälzen will, möge das dann armseeligerweise tun..aber Zahlen sprechen mehr als tausend Worte - auch das die MMORPG Fans sehnsüchtig auf neue gute Inhalte wartet!"_

Und das schon am Morgen.
Werd doch Kommunalpolitiker, da kann man sich gern selbst reden hören und darf alles und nichts
sagen. Eben so, wie in deinen DIN A4 Posts, Netskater.


Jesus!


PS: Alles Gute an dein BIOS. Hoffentlich verstellt es sich nicht wieder.


----------



## Markon78 (28. Mai 2008)

also sry Netskater aber deinen Posts fehlt es immer noch an vernünftig argumentierten Fakten.
Und wenn Du einige Seiten zurücksiehst, dann hat sich sehr wohl schon wer die Arbeit gemacht und Dir an die 20 Links aus dem WoW Forum rausgesucht bzgl. Bugs @ WoW.
Ich an deiner Stelle würd einfach mal die Füsse bzw. die Finger stillhalten und versuchen vernünftiger zu werden. Wenn Dir soviel nicht passt => QUIT Game und komm wieder wenn es DEINER Meinung nach bugfrei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... du würdest Dich damit jedenfalls deutlich weniger lächerlich machen als in deinen ganzen Posts die ich von Dir bisher lesen "durfte"


----------



## Amorelian (28. Mai 2008)

OnkelPle schrieb:


> ...
> Die sollen einfach nur mal etwas besser machen, als es WOW macht!
> ...



Machen sie doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Nur mal ein paar Beispiele:

- Atmosphäre: besser

- Quests: besser

- Klassenanzahl: besser

- Individualisierungsmöglichkeiten: besser

- Grafik: besser

- Sound: besser

- Game Mechanik: besser

- Schutz gegen Bot Farmer und Makroprogramm User dank angreifender NPCs in den Ressourcengebieten und nur durch Questen zu erlernende Berufe besser, ausserdem werden für UI Mods zum Glück keine Cheat- und Farmbotfreundlichen Funktionen zur Verfügung gestellt.

- Spielerstädte: besser

- Belagerungen: besser

- Kampf auf Mounts: besser


Wenn man AoC weit genug gespielt hat und mal drüber nachdenkt, dann wird man noch so einiges finden, was besser gemacht wird als in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Markon78 (28. Mai 2008)

Ich würde mal sagen, dass Beurteilungen bezüglich Grafik, Sound etc. jedem selbst überlassen sind, da viele den Comicstyle bevorzugen andere jedoch wieder mehr die Welt ala Conan....Kampfsystem, PvP, Quests, Gameplay usw...DAS sind meiner Meinung nach die revolutionärsten Weiterentwicklungen in einer MMO Welt die uns AoC bietet und wo ich sicher bin noch um einiges besser wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skymarshal001 (28. Mai 2008)

Dem kann ich mir nur Anschliessen mehr muss man dazu wohl auch nicht sagen!


----------



## AGSeeker (28. Mai 2008)

@netskater

hier mal zwei Zitate für dich, ich glaub die treffen zu.

"Der Horizont vieler Menschen ist ein Kreis mit dem Radius Null - und das nennen sie ihren Standpunkt." - Albert Einstein

"Kluge Leute können sich dumm stellen. Das Gegenteil ist schwieriger." - Kurt Tucholsky


----------



## Lizard King (28. Mai 2008)

Amorelian schrieb:


> Wenn man AoC weit genug gespielt hat und mal drüber nachdenkt, dann wird man noch so einiges finden, was besser gemacht wird als in WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja man kann sich auch vieles schön reden oder Trinken ^^


----------



## Netskater (28. Mai 2008)

AGSeeker schrieb:


> @netskater
> "Kluge Leute können sich dumm stellen. Das Gegenteil ist schwieriger." - Kurt Tucholsky



Selfowend xD


----------



## AGSeeker (28. Mai 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Selfowend xD



Deine Posts sehen eher nach dem Versuch aus dich klüger zu stellen als du bist. und nicht danach dich dumm zu stellen.

Kluge Menschen haben immerhin noch selbstachtung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kadoon (28. Mai 2008)

Netskater und Lizard King ....

wieso seid ihr beiden so drauf aus das Spiel schlecht zu machen ? Welchen Grund habt ihr bitte oO
Netskater mal davon abgesehen ... du redest soooo viel schei*** das gibts net mehr ob du nun Programmierer bist oder nicht ..... üprigens kann ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lasst die Leute doch spielen und macht es nicht schlecht, nur weil ihr deprimiert seid und im leben nichts auf die Reihe bekommt oder wat weiß ich .... 

Netskater deinstallier bitte das Game ... die Leute auf deinem Server tun mir leid ....

ach ja ... in dem WoW Patches ... stand ganz unten immer und viele andere "Bugfixes" oder so ähnlich .. damit erwähnen sie nicht alle Bugs und lassen sich die Option offen was sie davon behoben haben und was net ...

Mfg Kado


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (28. Mai 2008)

meine meinung: bis jetzt ist wow (für mich) das beste spiel dieser art....evtl wird sich das noch ändern denn die konkurrenz schläft ja nicht, aber atm kommt für mich ein wechsel noch nicht in frage.


----------



## Netskater (28. Mai 2008)

Kadoon schrieb:


> Netskater deinstallier bitte das Game ... die Leute auf deinem Server tun mir leid ....
> Mfg Kado



Welches Game soll ich denn deinstallieren um Dich vor mir zu schützen?

Ihr fangt doch immer wieder mit an xD) 

10 Millonen Spieler werden sich kein stark verbuggtes Spiel reingezogen haben, das Thema ist durch^^.

Wenn man schreibt "ich spiel WoW von anfang an, seit release bug, lags" weiß doch eh (fast) jeder Bescheid^^..oder ellen lange Bugfixes. 

Man könnte auch sagen, ich bin mit dem PKW von Hamburg nach München gefahren, alle
2 km kam es zu Ausetzern, Verbindung der Benzinzufuhr riß ab usw.

Stell euch vor ich würde jetzt eine bösartige RL-Antwort drauf geben^^.. deshalb meine langen post )
Ich müßte dann wie jemand in WoW Forum zum lootbug als unterfreundlichste Stufe sagen:"Du hast nicht alle Tassen im Schrank". Das sollte niemand wollen^^.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Es gibts noch mehr Kritieren beim Spiel außer, Grafik, Sound, bugs, lags ect. zum Beispiel ist die Aktivierung
der AoC Vollversion zur Zeit nur in Verbindung mit Abschließung eines Abos möglich.

Meine Antwort wird auch da bei AoC Hyper Kreischer gleich voll ins schwarze treffen, wie ich drauf warte
das andere Spiele gleich bei der Accountverwaltung viel schlimmer waren xD)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zum Thema AoC Charakter-Accountaktivierung:

Ja du mußt Müllbankdaten eingeben, aktivieren....im nächsten Moment deine Müllbankdaten löschen...
und ja ist ne Unverschämheit von denen so vorzuggehen.

Kiddies wird jetzt niemand erklären können warum ihr gelobtes Spiel allein durch diese Einlogsequenz
schon bei vielen erste Lackkratzer an AoC hinterläßt.

----

Liebe AoC Kiddies, 

AoC ist ein dolles buntes game, was man einfach haben muß, vor allem weil es ab 18 J. ist.
Gebt bösen Onkels die böses über AoC reden keine Chance  
Denkt nur an die vielen bunten Bilder und Töne die wir euch als Beta verkauft haben und die vielen vielen
Menschen jetzt schon auf der ganzen Welt spielen. AoC Fans können sich nicht täuschen!

Euer lieber Bravo AoC Berater

(edit:
@Kadoon
>wieso seid ihr beiden so drauf aus das Spiel schlecht zu machen ? 
wir wollen keins schlecht machen, ich zumindest nicht, ich spiele ja beide
Nur ein paar Hyper wollten ein anderes Spiel da angreifen, wo es genau da grade da am besten läuft.
Wenn die mal mit Fakten kämen das bei AoC jedes Quest anders als das andere ist, würd ich den schon lang auf der Schiene beipflichten)


----------



## Raagush (28. Mai 2008)

Zu sagen WoW war total stabil und so zu anfang is ja so als wenn du sagen würdest die jungfernfahrt der Titanic war einwandfrei verlaufen.
Gut nu ist WoW natürlich nicht untergegangen sondern derzeitig das wohl am besten stehende MMOG,
aber dass es das ist kommt nicht von einem super gelungenen start.
Es ist die story, die Einfachheit und viel bekannte dinge in WoW die alle aus dem eigens Kreierten Universum von Blizzard stammen.
Ich denke auch das WoW ständig etabliert bleiben wird. Aber fakt ist das Spiele wie AoC oder auch wenn mans anschaut Aion durchaus ihre Spielberechtigung haben und definitiv ihren platz im MMOG Himmel.
AoC schaut super aus. 
Ich würds gern testen, aber meine alte relais maschine wird wohl nicht dafür ausreichen. Und vor a<llem das gameplay mit den trefferzonen am mob etc... interessieren mich schon.
Also nicht sagen das WoW von anfang an so übelst, geil, fett und kollosal war, stimmt nämlich ned.
Und AoC schön Zeit geben das Game wird bestimmt noch watt tolles werden.
Solong


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (28. Mai 2008)

@Netskater ist es wirklich deine Auffassung das nur weil Funcom das Spiel released hat bevor alle Bugs/Fehler usw. 100% entfernt wurden nichts mehr von diesem Entwickler zu kaufen ? Wenn du mal genau überlegst was Steht hinter der Fa. Funcom ? Natürlich ein Investor der seine Millionen freudig da rein gesteckt aht und darauf wartet das er geld bekommt. und nun stell dir mal vor das spiel ist eigentlich fertig und es sind nurnoch wirkliche Kleinigkeiten wie zumbeispiele das AH/diverse Bugs usw.. Jetzt legt Funcom die ergebnisse seinem investor vor und sagen zu dem das sie noch gerne nen halbes Jahr haben möchten um alle Fehler auszumerzen. Jeder investor antwortet darauf das das spiel doch eigentlich fertig ist und das man die Fehler nachhinein auch ändern kann aber ich will jetzt erstmal geld sehen. Und zack bum es wird released. Das geht zum Teil nicht auf das Konto von Funcom sondern auf das der investoren. Also finde ich deine Aussage das du kein Spiel mehr von der besagten Fa. kaufen wirst etwas überzogen.


----------



## Mayroi (28. Mai 2008)

Wie ihr euch alle von Net flamen lasst... WAHNSINN Seit 11 Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nice Nice Nice

ach ja und ich kenne 4 Leute in meiner Gilde die NOCH NIE!!!! (Konsolen Games wie Zelda oder Mario Kart auf N64 zählen jetzt net) gespielt haben. Und ihnen macht es spass. Sie haben keine Ansprüche. Sie wollen nur fun haben. 

Alle Leute die da ran gehen um Spass zu haben sind also Vollidioten? Okay Bin ich ein Vollidiot. Gibt schlimmeres. 

Ach ja und gestern hab ich nen Kumpel in WoW durchgezogen weil er mich4h permanent genervt hat. Da waren wir in Hügel der Klingenhauer....  
ja die Bugs da liegen auch nur an meinem neuen High End PC Weil die Grafikbugs sind scho immer da und werden auch nie behoben

Die Huhnquest die es 3 mal gibt. Ist 3 mal verbuggt. Hm ja liegt alles an meinem PC


----------



## Heribert40k (28. Mai 2008)

Also irgendwie kriegst du es nicht auf den Schirm Netskater... Ultima Online und DAOC waren wahrscheinlich vor dem Release von WoW auch nur Holzautos bzw. sie waren Streichholzpackungen und WoW das Holzauto. Streichholzpackung gegen die Wand und ab zum Auto. Und du glaubst gar nicht wie buggy WoW am release war. Kenne da einige die das Spiel seit Release gespielt haben ... und ja sie haben die Bugs und Blizzard teilweise verflucht aber lachen auch über manche Bugs die einfach nur lustig waren, wie das Kiten von (wie hieß er) nach OG vom Hunter.... AOC wurde erst released und WoW ist 3 Jahre alt. WoW wurde auch durchgehend gepatcht, hatte durchgehend Fehler und ausfallraten, so wird es AoC denke ich ma auch ergehen, ist schließlich in der Anfangsphase. Und der Patch wurde nur nachgeschmissen gleich zu Anfang, weil alle gesammelten Bugs (jedenfalls soviele wie Zeitlich behoben geworden konnten) bekannt waren und eben es wurden soviele behoben wie es nur ging, und das ging aus den Fehlerberichten der Beta hervor.... junge junge 

Und das schlimmste an WoW ist die lokalisierung. Ich habe mal nen GM nach dem Grund der "eindeutschung" gefragt und es kam die Antwort, dass viele Menschen, bzw. viele Spieler einfach kein Englisch verstehen. HALLO? WAS ZU DEN NEUN HÖLLEN? GOLDSHIRE IST NEN ORT UND GROM HELLSCREAM EIN NAME, WARUM SOLL MAN DEN AUF DEUSCHT VERSTEHEN SOLLEN? Nur weil ein Mann mit dem Namen Richard Gaywood ( ja so heißt ein Xbox360 Player der wegen seinem Namen von Xboxlive verbannt wurde wegen seinem namen und der Homosexuellenbeziehung dazu, naja passiert^^) nach Deutschland zieht ändert er seinen Namen auch nicht damit Leute die kein Englisch sprechen können seinen Namen verstehen.... schwachsinn!

So lang sollte mein Post eigentlich gar net werden, naja, ich arbeite aufm Praktikum mal weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long,
Heribert40k


----------



## Theroas (28. Mai 2008)

Mayroi schrieb:


> Wie ihr euch alle von Net flamen lasst... WAHNSINN Seit 11 Seiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es macht einfach eine Menge Spaß!

Und ich versuche nach wie den Sinn seiner Posts herauszubekommen:
Er scheint nicht damit klar zu kommen, daß Spieler AoC gut finden und manche
es einem WoW vorziehen, um keinen Preis. Auf negative Verweise zu WoW reagiert
er sehr allergisch. Er spielt anscheinend HdRO. (?!)

Alle 3 Stunden haut er einen riesigen Monolog raus, in dem er alle widerlegen möchte.


Soweit so gut.


----------



## AGSeeker (28. Mai 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Es macht einfach eine Menge Spaß!
> 
> Und ich versuche nach wie den Sinn seiner Posts herauszubekommen:
> Er scheint nicht damit klar zu kommen, daß Spieler AoC gut finden und manche
> ...



nicht zu vergessen das er anscheinend auch noch AoC spielt?! 

Und er eigentlich nie HdRO erwähnt, ausgenommen das er von sich selbst behauptet das er ein Fanboy von diesem spiel ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zhorin (28. Mai 2008)

@Netskater

Du trägst bei mir ungeheuer zur allgemeinen Erheiterung bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - NAXX BWL etc bugfrei ? Arenen bugfrei ? 
Das zeigt das du anscheinend damals als NAXX kam niemals da drinnen warst ^^ und für mich stellt es irgendwie schon nen Bug dar wenn in der Arena ein kanalisierter Cast durch Mauern und Säulen hindurch geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber egal ... 
WoW ohne Lags ? Hohohoho - das glaubt ja der Weihnachtsmann net ^^ 2-3 Monate vor BC wars auf einigen Servern so schlimm das nahezu gar nimmer geraidet werden konnte - Pings von 1500+ waren da an der Tagesordnung.

Zu den AoC Lags stand ja bereits was im Offiziellen Forum - liegt an der Telekom ( oh Wunder ) und es wird bereits verhalndelt um das zeitnah anzustellen ( btw damit sind sie 2 Monate schneller als Blizazrd damals mit der TeliaSonera Geschichte )

Auch wenn AoC noch Bugs hat zu Beginn und einige Sachen noch besser ausbalanciert werden müssen ist es dennoch noch sehr gut spielbar - Fehler in Quests hatte ich bisher noch keine und ansonsten lief auch alles blendend ( von zeitweisen Lagpeaks mal abgesehen ).

Es überrascht mich immer wieder wie so viele WoWler hier die Bugs und Fehler bemängeln und meinen Blizz macht alles besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber schön zu sehen das einige anscheinend ihren Glauben net verloren haben ^^ - ich bin gespannt wieviele Bugs und Patches bei WotLK nötig sein werden und wie toll alles läuft und wie oft man an den neuen Talenten rumschrauben wird und am Todesritter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das bei AoC jetzt fast täglich gepatcht wird is doch auf alle Fälle ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung - man sieht das man bemüht ist das Spiel möglichst schnell und effizient zu verbessern ( das Gefühl hatte ich in 3 Jahren WoW nie gehabt - naja immerhin waren alle Probleme den GMs schon bekannt und der anscheinend einzige Programmieren scheint sich aller Probleme fix angenommen zu haben da ja innerhalb der nächsten Monate Abhilfe geschaffen wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Es wird keiner gezwungen sich AoC zu kaufen und ich bin ehrlich dankbar das es viele WoW Spieler nicht gekauft haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - die die sich das Game gegönnt haben und sich mit dem Spielprinzip amüsieren können ohne zuviel auf andere vergleichbare Games zu schielen wird auch seinen Spass dran haben - der Rest kann ja bei dem bleiben was er schon immer gezockt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS:
hab ne 8800 und bei mir läuft AoC

PPS:
WoW is nurmehr ne CashCow und wird von Blizz kräftig gemolken - Interesse haben die nur mehr am Monatsumsatz und weniger am Spiel selbst - Ziel ist es nurmehr möglichst viele Leute mit möglichst billigen Massnahmen noch ein wenig länger ans Spiel zu binden - da gibts 4-5 neue Gegnermodels mit nem Addon und 3-4 neue Skins für Rüstungen pro Klasse wobei man die noch mehrfach verwendet - hurra - da hat man sich Mühe gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PPS:
wenn man glaubt das WoW noch 10 Mio Nutzer hat glaubt man auch an den Osterhasen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - die reale Zahl sollte maximal bei der Hälfte liegen ^^ gabs doch allein vor kurzem erst 500.000 Nutzer weniger - dazu noch die die aufhören - die Chinafarmer und die inaktiven Accounts die fleissig mitgezählt werden ^^


----------



## Nadaria (28. Mai 2008)

also manche verstehe ich echt nicht da wird im gleichen thread aoc vorgeworfen das sie von wow kopieren und das sie nicht bewährtes von wow übernehmen.

entweder will man was neues machen d.h. auch risiken eingehen oder alles kopieren um die gewohnheitstiere nur ja nicht zum umgewöhnen zu bringen.


das mit den patches am anfang....
was glaubt ihr wieviel zeit vergeht vom pressen der dvd's bis zum versenden in die läden (bei windows kann das bis zu einem jahr dauern gg). ist doch schön das diese zeit genutzt wird um bekannt gewordene fehler so gut wie möglich zum start auszumerzen.


eine tatsache kann man sicher nicht totschweigen. das spiel wurde zu früh released 100% signed. aber da kann man ohne große kriegskasse auch nichts gegen machen. da hat funcom numal keine chance. im vergleich zu hellgate was in version 0.x released wurde was schon alles sagt hält es sich aber in grenzen. wichtig ist nur das sie das so schnell wie möglich mit erhöhter kasse nachliefern.
gerade bei so aufwendigen und großen projekten haben kleine firmen nunmal keine chance sich soviel zeit zu nehmen wie sie wollen. die kosten gehen ins unermessliche und müssen irgendwie abgefangen werden und die publisher setzen einem die pistole auf die brust. und ob wir das nun wollen oder nicht wenn wir ein spiel wollen was nicht aus der blizzardschmiede mit gefüllter kriegskasse kommt müssen wir uns wohl oder übel damit abfinden das nicht alles perfekt fertig wird.


----------



## Netskater (28. Mai 2008)

Ich flame doch garnicht, das macht ihr schon selber lol.

Ihr schreibt irgendwelchen Blödsinn ich will AoC schlecht machen, also bei mir läufts, mir fiel nur auf das einige 8800 Graka probs haben und aktuell keinen support haben, ich selbst hab keine 8800 LOL

Auch die Verdummdeibelung wie AoC läuft bei mir bestens, aber WoW machte nur einfach nur probs sind hier von einigen Leuten entstanden.

Bugs sind durch, man kann hier nachlesen wie undiplomatisch die verbuggten WoW Spieler mit einen Lootbug User umgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das euch nix neues einfällt....


----------



## Yaso_Kuuhl (28. Mai 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> >Tracert unter vista (hat was mit DoS zu tun, nicht mit WoW^^)
> Tracert ist ein Dos Befehl, es geht um Tracert aber nicht um wow^^
> Abhilfe schafft hier GOOGLE, damit hätte der schneller Bescheid gewußt als im WoW Technikforum zu texten.



öffne mal die tracert.exe im editor (notepad langt): "This program cannot be run in DOS mode.". Die Meldung wird ausgegeben, wenn du das Windows-Tracert versuchst, unter dos auszuführen.

übrigens hat die kommandozeile von windows (nt, 2000, xp, vista) herzlich wenig mit dos zu tun. da unterscheidet sich zum einen der kernel (dos / Win NT) und zum anderen der interpreter (command.com / cmd.exe).



Netskater schrieb:


> >mittels lag-spikes geht das ganz gut. wenn alle paar sekunden z.B. ein paar
> WoW hat keine Lagspikes, die Server sind alle gleich, das liegt am Anwender - da ich auch Chars auf sehr vollen Servern habe, schieb ich das nicht mal auf Serverüberlastung...für alles wos eng werden könnte ist die Welt instanziert..das ist allgemein bekannt.



habe ich nicht bezweifelt. ich hatte z.B. probleme durch eine powerlinestrecke, da trat exakt dieses problem wie beschrieben auf.



Netskater schrieb:


> >workaround, aber keine lösung. spiel schlecht programmiert
> Sicher, es kann ja auch nicht Vista schlecht programmiert sein, bei Xp gibts die Probleme nie, X andere neue Spiele haben dieses Vista Problem auch..kein spezielles WoW Problem. Ansonsten fahr mal mit einen alten Stinkerauto zur ASU und sag denen, "Gebt mir die Plakette,
> die andere kleinere Werkstatt hat sie mir auch immer gegeben". Die Leute werden dir was husten.



sehr, sehr interessanter vergleich. aber über sicherheitsmodelle brauchen wir hier in einem spielforum nicht diskutieren.



Netskater schrieb:


> >es gibt durchaus leute, die mit der lokalisierung nicht ganz zufrieden sind (und damit lieber auf englisch spielen).
> Wirklich? Ich dacht das wär allgemein bekannt das man nur das englische Sprachpaket installieren muß....und deshalb mein hae,
> auf jeden Fall kein Bug, wirklich ein Freature die deuschte Version mehrsprachig patchen zu können^^.



sind wir uns eindeutig einig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glomandir (28. Mai 2008)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen, dass Beurteilungen bezüglich Grafik, Sound etc. jedem selbst überlassen sind, da viele den Comicstyle bevorzugen andere jedoch wieder mehr die Welt ala Conan....Kampfsystem, PvP, Quests, Gameplay usw...DAS sind meiner Meinung nach die revolutionärsten Weiterentwicklungen in einer MMO Welt die uns AoC bietet und wo ich sicher bin noch um einiges besser wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du solltestunterscheiden zwischen Style und Qualität... die Qualität ergibt sich aus der technik, die ist besser.. zumindest was Grafikqualität anbelangt...

Dasselbe gilt für den Sound (NICHT Musik!)

Athmosphäre wird vom Style beeinflusst^^ da geb ich Dir recht...


----------



## rondor47 (28. Mai 2008)

ich danke allen käufern für das kostenpflichtige testen von aoc.

ich werde mir das spiel dann eventuell in einem halben jahr kaufen, wenn ihr alle bugs und fehlenden optionen ausgetestet habt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MUAHAHAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (28. Mai 2008)

Netskater, du flambierst ganz ordentlich. Lies deine Posts.

Und du machst hier generell alles schlecht, was nicht deiner Meinung entspricht.

Und du bestehst darauf recht zu haben, auch wenn dem nicht so ist.


Diese 3 Eigenschaften führen hier zu diesem ganzen *hin-und-her*.


Bye


----------



## Gocu (28. Mai 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> 10 Millonen Spieler werden sich kein stark verbuggtes Spiel reingezogen haben, das Thema ist durch^^.



hast du ein Beweis das 10 Millionen spielen?


----------



## Netskater (28. Mai 2008)

Oh DYaso_Kuuh ist HDR Fan!

Netskater <--- hat nie etwas gesagt bzw. geschrieben...lalala  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


>Athmosphäre wird vom Style beeinflusst^^ da geb ich Dir recht...

Das ist 100 pro richtig und find ich bei AoC ganz gut, aber das allein nicht als "must have effect" ausreichend.

Interessant ist doch Endgamecontent, da im Spiel, wie leider abzusehen bei einigen das Lvlup Syndrom aufgetaucht ist. Allerdings weniger als ich befürchtet habe. Viele genießen das game, ohne lvl Stress..sehr
vernünftig.

Wirklich interessant wäre das Kommentar eines AoC Betatester melden der dann auch 80 war, Raids und PvP Schlachten beurteilen kann. Warum die NDA bis Lvl 13 freigegeben wurde, haben einige ja nun verstanden, bis dahin ist das Spiel noch komplett schön.

Wie siehts mit Lvl 80 ohne Vermutungen aus, gibts da detailierte Berichte zu?


(Theroas tut mir leid, sollte nicht so rüberkommen, aber schau mal hier ein e-mail die bei mir gelandet ist und wohl zu einen gehen
sollte der noch über AoC nachdenkt. Unter anderen schreibt die Person AoC hats schwerer als WoW, völliger Blödsinn, viele sind WoW
einfach überdrüssig, oder wollen mal ne andere Grafik...optimaler Zeitpunkt für AoC...er schreibt die AoC Releasewoche war völlig besser als WoW...WoW hat ein unerwarteten Hype ausgelöst beim Relase..ohne große Werbung! Das wird im Gesamtergebnis kaum unter ein monatelang gehyptes MMORPG liegen können.. ich will auf den Quatsch mit Soße auch nicht mehr eingehen. )


----------



## Kadoon (28. Mai 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Wirklich interessant wäre das Kommentar eines AoC Betatester melden der dann auch 80 war, Raids und PvP Schlachten beurteilen kann. Warum die NDA bis Lvl 13 freigegeben wurde, haben einige ja nun verstanden, bis dahin ist das Spiel noch komplett schön.
> 
> Wie siehts mit Lvl 80 ohne Vermutungen aus, gibts da detailierte Berichte zu?



Jo und in WoW wussten wir auch von anfang an was am Ende los ist ... Made My Day .... Du hast echt probleme kleiner XD Geh zu deiner Mam und lass dir pls die Windel wechseln .. 

*Blizzard anhimmel* Ihr seid die besten! Ihr habt alles geschafft ohne ein einziges problem, ausser natürlich den Lootbug *niederknie* UND JA! Ihr habt es geschafft das ganze Endgame von anfang an Perfekt zu machen *weiter anhimmel* Alles funktionierte ohne ein einzigess Problem *arme nach oben austreck und wieder nach vorne beug* Ihr seid die besten! Achja!! Ich hätte fast etwas vergessen! IHR HABT SEIT RELEASE 10Mio Member .. und dazu zählen keine abgemeldeten ACC oder Leute die sogar mehr als 1 ACC haben ..  auch Chinafarmer werden natürlich nicht miteinbrechnet! UND DAS ALLES SEIT RELEASE! IHR SEID DIE BESTEN!!!


----------



## Akium (28. Mai 2008)

Völlig unabhängig von technischen Problemen... Lags Bugs etc... Damit sollte man am Anfang eines Games leben können, solange sie schnell behoben werden..

Wie sieht denn in AoC das Endgame aus...? 
Sind da Instanzen, die man mit 5 / 10 / 20 Spielern zu meistern hat ? 

Wie ist das Berufesystem ?  Auch so verkorkst und sinnlos wie in WoW ? 

Ich würde mir gerne ein anderes Spiel anschaffen, weil mich in WoW allerlei Dinge mittlerweile doch allzusehr nerven. 
Im großen und ganzen ist es die Com, die einfach nur noch bescheiden ist.
Selbst auf ruhigen RP-PvE Servern tauchen nur noch imbaa-Roxxors auf, die den Chat zumüllen...

WoW besteht für mich ab Lvl 70 nur noch aus Raids. 
In diesen Raids kann man nur was reissen, wenn man 50 % seiner Freizeit fürs Game opfert... 
Diese Raids werden von irgendwelchen Pros geleitet, die 37 Addons aufm Rechner haben, jeden Abend ihrer Freizeit in Raids abhängen, dazu im Spiel nicht vorgesehene Dinge einfügen, wie z.B. DKP Systeme etc...  Natürlich fördern diese Systeme nur die Leute selbst, und welche die ähnlich viel Freizeit haben... bzw ähnlich Suchtkrank sind... 
Dann diese Implementierung der Arena, die in der ganzen Story nichts zu suchen hat, und die ganzen herstellenden Berufe zur Farce macht... 
Das Thema Ruf-farmen, will ich erst gar nicht erwähnen.. Berufe skillen noch weniger... 
Alles nur auf Zeit ausgelegt.


----------



## Schneelilie (28. Mai 2008)

Amorelian schrieb:


> Bei mir ist AoC bisher noch nicht ein einziges mal abgestürzt, sicher, es hat Bugs, aber abgestürzt ist es bisher noch nicht.
> Trotzdem verstehe ich nicht ganz, warum ein instanziertes Spiel nicht abzustürzen hat? Das Instanzsystem von AoC welches viele Zonen dynamisch instanziert, sobald sie mit bis zu einigen hundert Spielern zu sehr überfüllt sind, ist rein softwaretechnisch und auch hardwaretechnisch wesentlich komplexer als die Verwaltung nur einer einzigen Zone.
> Anarchy Online (übrigens auch von Funcom) war das erste MMORPG in dem eine Instanzierung implementiert wurde, das war aber einige Zeit nach Release. Diese Instanzierung ist eine Weiterentwicklung, kein Rückschritt. WoW hat das Instanzieren ja auch erfolgreich kopiert, auch wenn dort nur Dungeons instanziert werden. Die Instanzierung von AoC bietet mehr Vorteile als Nachteile.
> Guild Wars verwaltet, ausser den Städten, nur Instanzen für bis zu acht Spielern, also ähnlich wie Diablo 2 und ist daher nicht im entferntesten mit der Instanzierung von AoC zu vergleichen.
> ...



Wie erwähnt, ist es eben meine Sicht der Dinge. Teilen muss man sie nicht und das was du komentiert hast, war auch nicht der Hauptteil des Posts (erriner mich daran es nächstes mal klarer abzugrenzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ich weiss nicht was du hast, ich spiele wie erwähnt seit Start und habe auch seit Start als Heilerin geraidet und hatte NIE den ganzen Monitor voll mit Sachen. Komischerweise ist es bei mir sehr übersichtlig. Liegt vielleicht daran das ich nicht mehr Addons benutze als auf den Monitor passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ja. Ich war Pre-BC auch in Naxx unterwegs, falls jemand meint einwerfen zu müssen, ich wär dann wohl nie richtig Raiden gewesen.
Nehme allerdings die (tut mir Leid aber die Art WIE du es geschrieben hast, hat deine Kompetenz in meinen Augen in den Keller getreten) zur Kenntniss. Siehe auch Gästepass gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema WAR, sollte dir als Beta-Tester bekannt sein, das kein einziger Lichteffekt an ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Soviel zum Thema veraltet. Übrigens alt ist nicht immer schlecht, so wie neu nicht immer gut ist. Was übrigens auch die Hauptaussage meines Posts war. Den Rest kannst du auf jedes kommende Spiel ummünzen und vieles sogar auf existierende um den "Streit" der Spieler darzustellen.

"richtig freie Welt" bezieht sich auf die Art und Weise wie man in WoW unterwegs ist. 

Und Thema stabil und Bug-frei. Bitte genauer lesen. Ich habe beide Spiele auf dem Stand ihres Releases vergliechen und zwar beleuchtet aus persönlicher Erfahrung. Das bei WoW es bei vielen anders war, ist dabei unerheblich. Die Erfahrung fehlt mir noch bei AoC, da ich nur von Online-Freunden und Bekannten überdimensional viel Kritik gehört habe. Habe ich aber vor zu ändern. Wobei mir ein so kritisiertes Spiel einfach so für 50 Euro zu kaufen deutlich zu teuer ist.

So Long, Flöckchen


----------



## Humunculus (28. Mai 2008)

@Aikum

Jo was WoW betrifft geb ich Dir recht.
Aber solchen Lberern wie Netskater die keinerlei Argumente sondern nur Behauptungen und vermutungen anstellen wirste damit auch nicht beikommen und man muß es nicht wirklich.
Da werden Zahlen von "vermeindlichen Nutzern" zitiert, irgendwelcher GM und Ptachnote schmarrn verzählt usw und sofort. Jeder der WoW gespielt hat weiss das jedes Spiel Bugs hat. WoW hat sie nachwievor. Vor allem im Bereich der Klassenfähigkeiten.
Weitreichende Stöße zB gibts seit Anfang an und wurde erst im vorletzten Patch gefixed. Ansturm der Krieger und das Abfangen funzen immer noch nicht richtig.
Ist aber auch egal. 
AoC hier madig zu machen find ich witzig. Vor allem wenns darum geht, was alles reingehört hätte laut den Herstellern.
Ich hab WoW in der Beta gespielt und damals (mehr als 3 jAHRE) wurde irgendwas erzählt von Heldenklassen (5 an der Zahl) und zerstörbaren Häsuern. Wo sind die???? Ich warte bis heute drauf und mit dem nächsten Addon soll 1 Heldenklassen kommen. genau eine und nicht 5.
Housing etc. Mit all dem hat blizz geprahlt. Nix ist passiert. Arena haben wir bekommen und Schlachtzüge. Dafür braucht man also 2 Jahre??????
Schlachtfelder sind seit 2 Jahren nicht verändert worden und und und.

Trotzdem bleibt WoW ein gutes Spiel. Aber für die keinen Bock mehr drauf haben bietet AoC ein gute Alternative.
Evtl schafft es Blizz ja mal mit dem neuen Addon etwas neues zu bringen als wieder so nen langweiligen schrott von BC zu machen.
LvL 80, alles entzaubern und alles wieder von vorn.
Warum nicht gleich Lvl 120 wenn man schon dabei ist.
Dann wär das Game nicht nach 2 Wochen ausgenudelt und nur auf Raid und gefarme reduziert wie bei BC


----------



## Netskater (28. Mai 2008)

LOL, deine weitreichenden Stößen wurde als erstes mit gefixt.
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/patchnotes/pa...07-03-2005.html
Patchnotes von 28. Januar 2005, mit 2008 wieder was geändert.

Manchmal korrigieren sie aber nicht deiner Meinung nach einen Move, sondern ändern simple den Tooltip
weil der Move halt so geplant ist. Bleibt jeden frei das so umzudrehen das es wieder ein Bug ist.
Das wird durch Addons, PvE, PvP Balanceing immer wieder passieren...wie in anderen MMORGs auch!

Wenn man sich die patchotes anschaut, u.a. das unter Bugfixes selbst aufgeführt wenn ein Lagerfeuer
in der riesigen Welt entfacht wird, dann wird einem klar was für ein Aufwand es ist so ein Spiel bugfrei zu
halten und wie sorgfältig Schneesturm das macht.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mit deinen Schlachtzügen, Houseing ect. geb ich dir vollkommen recht.

Aber es gab zwischenzeitlich auch viele Überlegungen ob das so gut ist die Serverlast dadurch anzuheben und vor allem eine Zersiedlung der Spieler zu risikieren. Ich muß jetzt nicht erwähnen das es im Spiel XxX zur genauso ist oder?

Du kannst jetzt beurteilen wie das mit der Serverlast hinhaut oder?


Ich mein auf der einen Seite stöhnen "ah hier und da die bugs", auf der anderen Seite willst wesentlich mehr Content und am Ende war WoW noch gut...

Ich weiß selbst nicht was ich da antworten könnte außer Quatsch, ich bin NICHT in der Lage Dir zu folgen, sorry.

(Edit: wennn du schon anfängst mit AoC madig zu machen und bugs wieder rauszukramen, vergiß nicht die AoC Spieler drauf hinzuweisen das Alt+Tab ..das kurzfristige umschalten auf den Desktop die Framerate wieder erhöhen könnte...wollen ja niemanden den Spass verderben der es ev. damit doch noch irgendwie spielen könnte)


----------



## WilleValle (28. Mai 2008)

Eigentlich ist es sehr schaden, wenn neue Spiele mit Spiel Xy verglichen werden(MMOG´s), die ihr Release schon Jahre hinter sich haben und eine gewisse "Reifezeit" genießen durften!

Einfach mal abwarten, was die nächsten Jahre passiert und wie sich das Game entwickelt!

Ich persönlich denke, AoC hat viel Potential, nur muss man FunCom die Zeit und Chance geben sich zu beweisen!


Aller Anfang is schwer!

Dieses Game steckt halt  noch in Kinderschuhen!


----------



## Humunculus (28. Mai 2008)

Sorry aber da merkt man mal das du einfach 0 Ahnung hast.
Wenn Du Patchnotes postest dann bitte richtig. Dein post ist nur dummes gespame mit nichts im Inhalt. Lesen ftw. Nur das was in den Tooltips erscheint ist es kein Bugfix.
Was kommt als nächstes???
Arkane Geschosse gehen nicht mehr durch wände <--- wurde gefixed und Du postest nen Uralt Note wo drinne steht das die trefferwahrscheinlichkeit erhöht wurde und es nun richtig im Kampflog steht???
da muss ich lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Du nicht in der Lage bist irgendwem irgendwie in irgendeiner zu Folgen haben schon alle mitbekommen im Forum. Musste nicht noch sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagroth (28. Mai 2008)

Leider sind halt doch fast 10 Millionen Spieler gestrickt wie unser Freund --> Netskater

Für solche Leute wurde WOW einst gemacht.
Bugs hatte es in WOW, Bugs hat es in AoC. Der Unterschied ist nur der, dass Bugs in WOW keine Bugs sind. Jedenfalls nicht in den Augen der Spieler wie --> Netskater

Für alle anderen bleibt zu hoffen das die Bugs in WoW und AoC gefixt werden.

...und da AoC noch neu ist....geben wir ihm etwas Zeit...


----------



## Hamstax (28. Mai 2008)

It's not a bug, it's a feature.

So haben wirs in Daoc immer genannt

Naja ich bin sehr froh das die WoW Fanbois AoC schlecht machen.
Ganz einfach weil dieser Kindergarten mir dort erspart bleibt.
Ich spiele es seit der Beta und weiß was es kann.
Standartmäßig sage ich vorraus das AoC run 3 Millionen spieler im nächsten Jahr haben wird.
Einfach aus dem Grund, dass alle Innovationen bisher wunderbar greifen und Funcom sehr hinter den Bugs her ist.
Mittlerweile über 50 finde ich nahezu keine Bugs mehr. Das Spiel wird zudem laufend flüssiger.
von anfänglich 15 fps im schnitt auf rund 40fps ohne was zzu ändern, nur weil paar partikeleffekte verändert wurden.

In 2 Monaten werden die letzten bugs weg sein und dann müssen sich die Fanbois von WoW neue "Argumente" suchen. 

Evtl flamen sie ja das AoC nicht so ein toll bescheuertes PvP hat wie WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasvan (28. Mai 2008)

Doppelpost..die buffed Foren haben derzeit heftig einen an der Klatsche

Naja, dann zitiere ich mich mal selbst, dazu steh ich auch auf Seite 12 noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Hehe. Das ist wirklich amüsant, eure Beiträge pro und contra AoC, AoC vs WoW, AoC vs DAoC und so weiter zu lesen.
> 
> Amüsant, weil die Motivation der pro AoC Kreischer doch auf der Hand liegt: man hat sich das Game für 49 Euro gekauft, das muss doch einfach gut sein. Man hat sich das halbe Jahr doch so drauf gefreut, das muss einfach toll sein.
> Und alle, die AoC flamen sind nur neidisch, weil ihre alten Loser PCs den völlig überzogenen Hardwareanforderungen nicht mehr genügen. Wie kann man nur mit ner 1-2 Jahre alten Mühle das so tolle Spiel in spielbarer Qualität geniessen wollen ?
> ...


----------



## Rasvan (28. Mai 2008)

rondor47 schrieb:


> ich danke allen käufern für das kostenpflichtige testen von aoc.
> 
> ich werde mir das spiel dann eventuell in einem halben jahr kaufen, wenn ihr alle bugs und fehlenden optionen ausgetestet habt.



Dem möchte ich mich anschliessen. Danke, dass ihr eure Geld dafür verwendet, ein Spiel zu spielen, dem man eigentlich noch Zeit geben muss , dann "wirds mal was ganz tolles." *gähnt müde*

In 6 Monaten ...(is das genug Zeit?) kauf ichs mir dann evt auch, wenn die Masse der jetzt eifrigen AoC Spieler eh schon längst wieder was anderes spielen, "weils irgendwie doch nich der Hit war " (Zitat aus dem HdRO Foren), hab ich wenigstens Platz *lacht gemein*


----------



## Darhûn (28. Mai 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> *----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> _Liebes Online-Tagebuch,
> 
> der große Alt gegen Neu Konflikt ist in vollem Gange. Ein hilfloser Grabenkrieg zwingt uns zu
> ...




Sehr geehrte Frau (äh) Theoras,

in Zeiten der Not, wo selbst Gebete ungehört verhallen trifft uns der Verlust Ihres Gemahles unvorbereitet und endgültig

Theroas stand für unbestechliche Vernunft und Empathie auch für einen Gegner und lehnte blinden Gehorsam kategorisch ab. Umso schwerer fällt es uns sein Ableben zu akzeptieren und versuchen seinem Beispiel zu folgen für seine Überzeugungen einzustehen und ggf sogar den nächsten Thread zu erreichen auch wenn dies unmöglich erscheint

Theroas wird in unserer Erinnerung so immer lebendig bleiben und wir beten dafür, dass diese Zeilen Ihnen ein wenig zum Trost gereichen

Darhûn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyckon (28. Mai 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> >du warst GARANTIERT nicht beim release dabei wenn du sowas von dir gibst. WoW war beim release ( und >ist ) alles andere als bugfrei. aja und unter stabil verstehe ich auch was anderes als den WoW release.
> 
> Ich glaub Du warst eher nicht dabei...seh mal zu das Funcom ihr Forum losmacht...dann könnte der neutrale
> Beobachter mal die Technikforen vergleichen^^.
> ...




Also bei dem was du von der Stange lässt, müssten die Hühner faule Eier legen!
Ohne irgendjemandem zunahe treten zu wollen, aber den Bullshit den Du hier teilweise niederschreibst, das ist echt der Hammer.

Persöhnlich stelle ich mich schon mal an die Wand, da ja gewiss gleich geheule und geflame folgen wird!?!?
... und nein ich bin kein wow Fanboy, AoC oder HDR bla bla, hab alles eingefroren und bin zum Glück unparteiisch ...

Zitat: 
ich bin HDR Fanboy - kenne WoW trotzdem von Anfang an - meine Freunde wollten lieber WoW spielen

Okay kk logo, auch da wirste Uns bestimmt gleich mit einer cleveren Ausage wieder etwas auftischen ...
Wann auch immer sich Deine Freunde für HDR entschieden haben, obwohl sie lieber wow spielen wollten!?
Als wow schon lange bekannt war und auch schon ewigkeiten auf dem Markt war, wusste noch niemand etwas von HDR ... das kamm ja nur geringfügig später.^^
Komisch das du als so großer HDR Fanboy, dann auf das schlechtere aber völlig super gute und 100% Bugfreie wow wechseln musstest.

Kann alle klardenkenden hier nur unterstützen, die Dir schon vor mir versucht haben den Weg zu leuchten.

Du warst nie wirklich in wow drine und selbst wenn dann nicht lange genug um alles zu sehen (von der freien Welt).

Naja bevor mir noch die Galle hochkommt, wegen anderem dumm rum gesabbel, gehe ich lieber off ...


mfg
Rakzhor


PS: man wird es kaum glauben können ... aber ich war in der wow beta, habe damals mit einem RL Freund über T-Online 2 Betazugänge gewonnen.
Naja was soll ich zu wow noch sagen, es lief super von anfang an. °gelächter°
Es lief so gut nach dem Offistart, das man auch Monate und sogar Jahre später Einlogwartezeiten von teilweise 2 std. hatte.
Muss wohl daran gelegen haben, das dort 3000 andere User vor mir in der Schlange waren.
Ach mist das erkennt glaube keiner als Bug an oder?^^
Tja die wirklichen Bugs gibts zu Hauf, z.b. ein lustiger Bug für Hordler war ein Kupfervorkommen in der Nähe von SW.
Der Ally kloppt drauf und kommt nicht mehr weg, man klebte quasi an dem vorkommen fest und leider konnte man es auch nicht weiter abbauen. (auch Hordis ereilte das gleich Schicksal) ^^
Naja da gabs nur eins relogen oder darauf warten, das zufällig ein Hordler oder Ally vorbeikommt den angreifen und sich umhauen lassen.
Diesbezüglich wählten die meisten das umhauen, den auch das relogen hat einen damals in die evtl. Warteschlange gepackt und keiner hat damals wirklich gerne Freiwillig ausgelogt.^^

Ja Wir Raiden sind kurz vor Ony, geh gleich off und komme dann zu dir rüber Schatz ... bäm ... disco ... NEIN ... Sie sind der Warteschlange beigetreten, 1396 User sind vor Ihnen, ca 47 min Wartezeit bis zum Login ... ok Schatz ich komme doch gleich zu Dir. O_O

Oh yes Baby ... wow ist echt gut geworden, was die Latenz und Co angeht, aber bugfrei ist es defintiv nicht!


----------



## Sugandhalaya (28. Mai 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> blablabla



Kannst du mir dann verraten, warum es nicht nur mir seit Tagen unmöglich ist, im Kral BlauLaubKnollen zu sammel?

Nur mal als aktuelles Beispiel für Käfer in World of zerebraler Griesbrei!


----------



## mantigore666 (28. Mai 2008)

Rasvan schrieb:


> Dem möchte ich mich anschliessen. Danke, dass ihr eure Geld dafür verwendet, ein Spiel zu spielen, dem man eigentlich noch Zeit geben muss , dann "wirds mal was ganz tolles." *gähnt müde*
> 
> In 6 Monaten ...(is das genug Zeit?) kauf ichs mir dann evt auch, wenn die Masse der jetzt eifrigen AoC Spieler eh schon längst wieder was anderes spielen, "weils irgendwie doch nich der Hit war " (Zitat aus dem HdRO Foren), hab ich wenigstens Platz *lacht gemein*




jaja... laber laber laber ...  während du dir in hdro an den ungewaschenen hobbitfüssen spielst,
hab ich schon spass und wenn du dann wirklich on kommen solltest, finanziert DEIN kauf MEINE
verbesserungen mit   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasvan (28. Mai 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> jaja... laber laber laber ...  während du dir in hdro an den ungewaschenen hobbitfüssen spielst,
> hab ich schon spass und wenn du dann wirklich on kommen solltest, finanziert DEIN kauf MEINE
> verbesserungen mit
> 
> ...



Oho...welch Künstler in Sachen Ironie.

Aber ....Du hast da was falsch verstanden. ich hab nur aus nem HdRO Forum diese Argumentation zitiert. Ich spiels selbst lang nimmer. 

Is nix anderes wie WoW, nur ärmer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mantigore666 (28. Mai 2008)

Rasvan schrieb:


> Oho...welch Künstler in Sachen Ironie.
> 
> Aber ....Du hast da was falsch verstanden. ich hab nur aus nem HdRO Forum diese Argumentation zitiert. Ich spiels selbst lang nimmer.
> 
> ...



ah so, du bist ein forentroll, sorry, konnte ich ja nicht wissen gg

aha, "ärmer" isses also...  ich fands erfrischend, nach dem "armen" wow gg
und aoc geht nun noch den richtigen schritt weiter: schluss mit lustig (hobbit, nacktelfen, gnome und
sonstiges "getier")  ggg
und nun endlich mal aufhören quietschebuntes softeis mit leckerem milcheis vergleichen zu wollen fg


----------



## Rasvan (28. Mai 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> ah so, du bist ein forentroll, sorry, konnte ich ja nicht wissen gg
> 
> aha, "ärmer" isses also...  ich fands erfrischend, nach dem "armen" wow gg
> und aoc geht nun noch den richtigen schritt weiter: schluss mit lustig (hobbit, nacktelfen, gnome und
> ...



Süss, nu nennt er mich Troll. 

nene, ich spiele weder noch, alles hinter mir. Ab und zu mal nen Ründchen WoW und andere Sachen. Hach, ich spiel eigentlich viel zu lange schon Onlinegames. 
Und ich les auch zu lange schon in solch albernen Threads, wo sich die Eiferer der einzelnen Fraktionen fast an die Kehle springen.

Albern. Und das alles nur wegen Pixelanhäufungen , für deren Steuerung sie auch noch bezahlen müssen.


----------



## mantigore666 (28. Mai 2008)

jaja, genau das mein ich ja ...  nix mehr spielen, die "neuerungen" nicht mehr
live mitkriegen, aber in foren "rumtrollen" gg

apropos "lange spielen" ..  mein erstes elektronisches spiel war "pong", und deins ?  ;-)


----------



## Kriegsratte (28. Mai 2008)

WOW IST SCHEIßE UND BLEIBT AUCH SCHEIßE........ 


---Ich kotze ab über WOW 
---Ich mache WOW schlecht
---Ich hasse WOW 
---Ich finde WOW saumäßig schlecht
---Ich finde die Schulkinder scheiße die Schule schwänzen wegen paar epics bei WOW
---Ich finde Netsskater scheiße
---Ich finde WOW hat vieeeeeeeele Bugs
---Ich finde die Zeit von WOW läuft langsam ab
---Ich finde das WOW eine enttäuschung ist

World of Warcraft ist ein SCHEIß SPIEL,seit der BETA SCHON

Aoc ist ein sehr gelungenes Spiel und wird viele Schulkindern von WoW zu sich ziehen...........

deshalb an alle AOC Spieler,genießt es solange es noch 500.000 User sind.....


----------



## DayPig (28. Mai 2008)

Kriegsratte schrieb:


> WOW IST SCHEIßE UND BLEIBT AUCH SCHEIßE........
> ---Ich kotze ab über WOW
> ---Ich mache WOW schlecht
> ---Ich hasse WOW
> ...


Wieso schreibst du sowas du hast doch WOW gar nicht gespielt oder nur ganz ganz kurz. Wenn du länger gespielt hättest hast du keinen Grund sowas zu Schreiben den das bedeutet das:
Du auf dich Kotzt 
Du dich selbst Schlecht machst 
Du dich selbst Hasst
Du sau schlecht bist
Du usw halt ein Noob wie er im Buch steht.

Falls du im PVP in wow so oft gekillt wurdest und jetzt Seelische hilfe brauchst lass dir in AoC den Kopf abschlagen das ist sicher besser für dich weil ja AoC ein sehr gutes spiel für dich ist.


----------



## Theroas (28. Mai 2008)

Darhûn schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte Frau (äh) Theoras,
> 
> in Zeiten der Not, wo selbst Gebete ungehört verhallen trifft uns der Verlust Ihres Gemahles unvorbereitet und endgültig
> 
> ...



Ich danke!

_*Sargdeckel auf*_
Wo bleiben meine 3 Salutschüsse? Ich möchte meine 3 Salutschüsse!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_*Sargdeckel zu*_


----------



## Darhûn (28. Mai 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Ich danke!
> 
> _*Sargdeckel auf*_
> Wo bleiben meine 3 Salutschüsse? Ich möchte meine 3 Salutschüsse!!
> ...




Sry - gibts erst ab AOC 2 mit der Erfindung des Schießpulvers  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (29. Mai 2008)

Nenee, WoW hat doch keine Bugs! /ironie off

Also meine Gnominnenschultern sind seit Patch 2.3 etwa so gross, wie die der Menschen und Blizz hält es nicht für nötig, die Threads dazu zu beachten.

Ach und wie war das doch gleich mit 2.4? Ah ja genau ich sage nur Zwei Wörter: Zahnstocher, Strassenlaterne... funkts? 

Oder wenn eine Instanz down ging und der Char noch da drin war. Immer wieder lustig...

Was hätten wir da noch? Mhm Orcschultern?

Ohje dieses Fanboys... Wie kann man nur sagen, man habe nach 3 Jahren WoW noch nicht einen Bug erlebt ?

Geht doch wieder zurück in den Kindergarten, danke.


----------



## Netskater (29. Mai 2008)

Oh die Taurenschultern.....die sind ne Nr. kleiner ausgefallen "oh fettes sorry in Namen von Blizzard von mir". Oh nein, mit son Outfit darfste dich natürlich nicht mehr auf Og`s Straßen wagen.
Es war die bestimmt die totale Spielbeeinträchtigung für Dich = Minimi

Hier könnt hier mal die Millionen verkaufter ADDONS sehen die allein
an Tag 1 rausgegangen sind^^.

http://www.pcgames.de/aid,548841/Verkaufsr...urning_Crusade/

Diese Spieler haben sich alle geirrt - AoC ist bestimmt 5 x besser, nur komisch das es nicht das Spiel war sondern nur ein Zusatzgebiet von  WoW die am Tag 1 millionfach verkauft wurde.^^


Ich tippe darauf, ihr kennt WoW bis zur Vergasung, eure inneren Wünsche konnte es nicht stillen.
In stiller Hoffnung darauf das es AoC kann - versucht ihr ein gutes Game kleinzuhacken.

Selbst wenn hier 500 Poster sind die nicht meiner Meinung sind, solltet ihr mal versuchen euch den Begriff Millionen Käufer für eine lächerliche WoW Erweiterung einzuvernehmen.


----------



## (Andara) (29. Mai 2008)

Witzig ist jedoch die eigentliche Quintessenz aus dem ersten Post:

Jeder muss für sich selbst entscheiden, ob AoC für ihn eine Enttäuschung ist oder nicht.

Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen, ausser, dass ich ein berühmtes Zitat nennen will, über das sich die Leute Gedanken machen sollten. (Wers versteht, kriegt nen Keks)



> Grundsätzlich werde ich versuchen zu erkennen, ob die subjektiv geäußerten Meinungen subjektiv oder objektiv sind. Wenn sie subjektiv sind, werde ich an meiner objektiven Linie festhalten. Wenn sie objektiv sind, werde ich überlegen und vielleichte die objektiv subjektiv geäußerten Meinungen in meine objektiven einfließen lassen.



Peace 

Andara

@ Netskater
Ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach das Posten in diesem Thread einstellen, da sich alles nur noch im Kreis dreht...


----------



## Nagroth (29. Mai 2008)

Netskater ist wie viele andere auch ein typischer Konsument wie die 10000000000 Konsumenten des Lokals mit dem großen M.

Natürlich ist das Essen bei dem Laden nicht von guter Qualität. Aber Marketing und Geschmacksverstärker schaffen es die Leute in den Laden zu locken.

Nur niemand würde auf die Idee kommen, nur weil der Laden mit dem M soviele Kunden hat zu sagen, er sei besser als die gute alte Hausmannskost bei Mutti.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

==> Kundenzahlen bedeuten nichts in Bezug auf Qualität eines Produktes (siehe heutige Kleidungsindustrie, die meisten Kunden haben H&M und Konsorten, Produktion findet überwiegend in Indien und China statt mit bekannter Qualität)


----------



## Benborus (29. Mai 2008)

> ==> Kundenzahlen bedeuten nichts in Bezug auf Qualität eines Produktes (siehe heutige Kleidungsindustrie, die meisten Kunden haben H&M und Konsorten, Produktion findet überwiegend in Indien und China statt mit bekannter Qualität)



Du vergleichst etwas völlig falsch, Wirtschaft mit Computerspielen. Aber beide sind natürlich den gleichen Faktoren
unterworfen.

Soweit ich weiß haben alles in allen möglichen Qualitäten und würde da länderspezifisch nicht mit dem Finger draufzeigen.

Abgesehen von extrem teuren indischen Teppiche ist auch Indien eine Atommacht, China sowieso,
und ganz Europa fährt nicht mit den asiatischen Karren rum, weil die bei jeder Gelegenheit auseinander fallen.
Im Gegenteil, wer sich da durchsetzt muß schon gut dabei sein.

Zu H&M, das Problem besteht für jeden Importeur immer gewisse Sachen zu einer gewissen Qualität in Programm zum
haben - aber auch mit einer gewissen Aktualität - und das ist nicht immer eine einfache Sache.

Wenn dann noch deine Qualitätsprobleme hinzukommen,  würde es kein H&M mehr geben.


----------



## Pereace (29. Mai 2008)

Ich gebe auch mal meinen senf dazu. Ist ja super das WOW 1 mille addons verkauft hat in so einer kurzen zeit ^^  doch beachtet auch mal die spieler die wegen AOC ihren account bei wow gekündigt haben ^^ . AOC wird auch leider nicht so oft verkauft werden weil das SPiel ja ab 18 ist ( was man auch teilweise sehr stark merkt wenn man die Ingame chtas von AOC mit denen von WOW vergleicht). Klar hat man mit WOW eine breite Masse getroffen  aber ich denke trotzdem das AOC ein hammer spiel ist auch wenn es nicht sooo oft verkauft wurde . Schauen wir mal wann es ein Addon für AOC gibt und wieviele verkäufe es dann gibt ^^ .

Aoc wird zwar nicht so eine breite Masse treffen wie WOW was auch sehr verständlich ist da sich viele in dieser Fantasy Welt wohle fühlen. Aber ich denke Das AOC auf keinen Fall eine Enttäuschung wird bzw. ist.

UNd nochmal zu den Fehlern am Anfang eines solchen Spieles. Klar starte so ein grosses Spiel mit etlichen Fehlern was auch ganz verstäändlich ist weil man nunmal kein PERFEKTES spiel auf den markt bringen kann. WOW, HDRO usw. alle Spiele hatten am Anfang derbe Fehler aber heisst das gleich das ein Spiel total scheisse wird ^^ ich finde es lächlerich zu behaupten WOW lief und läuft einwandfrei das hat keine Bugs und es ist auch lächerlich das von jedem anderen Spiel zu behaupten. Aber wer meint das es so ist sollte vll. mal seine rosa Brille abnehmen und genau gucken was da so vor ihm passiert.

So long  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falkenaugé!! (29. Mai 2008)

Ganz meine Meinung ^^ Leute macht die Augen auf ^^ 

Ihr könnt schlecht behaupten WOW ist viel besser weil es viel merh MItspieler hat. Schonmal daran gedacht wieviele von euch 1 , 2 oder 5 Accounts haben? das rechnet sich. Soll jetzt zwar nicht heisse das in wow nur 4 millionen rumrennen aber ist auch so ein Aspekt den man beachten sollte ^^ 

Und Leute ihr könnt nich von einem Spiel sagen das es komplett scheisse ist wenn ihr erst 2 stunden gespielt habt


----------



## Sugandhalaya (29. Mai 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Insert Bullshit here



Schonmal was von Herdentrieb, Anspruchslosigkeit und Verdummung der Masse gehört? Oder von Suchtpotenzial?

Ach, da fällt mir ein: wuff wuff! Was ich damit sagen will? Nun, du verteidigst in Spiel, das du nicht spielst, kennst AoC nicht von innen und verteidigst jede deiner Aussagen...folgende Entgegnung darfst du dir nun frei aussuchen:

Betroffene Hunde bellen!

Was trifft, trifft zu!

Und nun denk' mal drüber nach, Intention des Autors und so, nech?


----------



## Vallar (29. Mai 2008)

ey leute...ihr habt sie nicht mehr alle...aber echt...

ich kann es nicht verstehen wie sich menschen, geistig reife, ausgewachsene menschen wegen 2 computerspielen soooooooo extrem fertig machen können...echt...

ich greif jetzt mal alles auf was mir so aufgefallen ist und worüber die leute am meisten disskutierten:

sicher hat wow am release extrem viele bugs gehabt, da ich zu beginn nicht dabei war kann ichs nicht beurteilen, ich weiß nur das momentan noch viele versteckte bugs vorhanden sind zb. kresh in den HdW, der versinkt mal im boden etc,
dann sind noch viele mobgruppen verbuggt d.h. das viele mobs an EINEM ort spawnen...so sind killquests unmöglich etc.
naja wie dem auch sei...das problem ist das wenige user (so wie ich) diese bugs einfach nicht weiterreichen..keine weiterreichen kein support..fertig!!!

joa das mit den 10 mio. leuten ist auch so ne sache...
1. blizz kann erzählen was sie wollen
2. chinafarmer, 2. account und so weiter werden mit einbezogen...ist abrer auch bekannt

das problem ist auch das viele leute (hab da sonen kandidaten in meiner gruppe) die noch keine anderen mmorpgs gezockt haben und nur das spielen was die meisten leute zocken (bestes beispiel von CS zu WoW) und deshalb denken das alles was weniger kunden als wow hat auch gleich kacke ist...die wollen keine individualität...
und solche leute behaupten auch das das endgame in WoW total vielfältig sei und man enormen skill braucht...
ich sag jetzt nicht das man keinen skill braucht nur hat derjenige noch nie ein anderes mmorpg gezockt und behauptet man braucht enormen skill? ich wollte ihn überzeugen und sagen das es andere gibt in denen man vielleicht noch mehr skill braucht...
das einzige argument war: du hast doch garnicht das endgame gesehen also hals maul du noob! die anderen games sind eh alle erfolglos!

tjo..daran erkennt man mal wieder einen typischen fanboy...

ich für meinen teil hab seeehr lange wow gezockt..mit leidenschaft, aber das typische fantasy-flair ging für mich langsam verloren (und das neue in wotlk mit den flugzeugen und den bombern.. Oo was soll der mist?!?!) und deshalb hab ich aufgehört.
an sich hats mir viiel spaß gemacht. ich würds auch so zwischendurch noch zocken nur endgame liegt mir auch nicht ^^ nur noch raiden / arenaequip farmen ist MIR PERSÖNLICH zu langweilig...

nun zu aoc:
es mag viele bugs haben, es mag unfertig sein, aber das lag einzig und allein daran das FunCom nicht so ein megakonzern wie blizz ist und nunmal nicht so viel geld hat... sie mussten sich viel von publishern leihen und müssen das jetzt erstmal abbezahlen..sobald dies geschehen ist wird sich die lage denke ich mal wieder bessern...
ich werd mir das game ende sommer mal angucken, da sollte das gröbste behoben sein..also warum meckern wenn man auch warten kann? viele leute meinen es hätte später rauskommen sollen...tjoa dann tut doch einfach so und holt es euch später ^^

verstehe eure diskussionen hier echt nicht... der eine mag wow, der andere AoC, ein dritter wieder HDRO... und nun?
was bringt es euch das spiel des jeweils anderen schlecht zu machen? fühlt ihr euch dann besser? und das mit der signatur von netskater (will dich jetzt nicht schlecht machen) aber irgendwie find ich das ehrlich gesagt etwas kindisch...
musst überall präsentieren wie kacke aoc doch ist...weiß nicht was dir das bringt ^^
naja zurück zum eigentlichen.
versucht doch mal jetzt euch friedlich zu einigen und denkt einfach mal drüber nach:
der jenige der gern aoc zockt soll halt seine "scheiß bugs" haben... der andere soll halt seine "perfekte wow" welt haben... das aoc so verbuggt ist kann den wow-zockern doch eigentlich egal sein..wieso müsst ihr drüber herziehen? das bringt weder euch, noch eurem wow, noch irgendjemand anderem etwas...
genauso die aoc leute:
lasst euch nicht provozieren und provoziert andere nicht! wenn ihr aoc besser als wow findet dann ist es halt so.. müsst ja nicht überall rum erzählen wie scheiße wow doch war und das aoc alles wegpwnt! ist doch voll unwichtig^^

ich hoffe das ihr etwas mehr respekt voreinander bekommt und die meinung der anderen akzeptiert. macht euch nicht immer gegenseitig fertig..denn: in der zeit wo ihr hier total blöd rumlabert hättet ihr wieder ein lvl mehr / eine lila schulter mehr / einen bug mehr finden können!!!!

wer jetzt noch irgendwas schreibt mit wow vs. aoc der soll auf ewig an schmerzvollen qualen leiden!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mofeist (29. Mai 2008)

AoC rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiluan (29. Mai 2008)

Mir ist durchaus bewusst das AoC nicht so ausgereift ist wie WoW und Sachen wie Arena erstmal auf der Strecke bleiben, aber ich finde durchaus man sollte WoW mit AoC vergleichen, weil man kann sehen das Blizz Fehler gemacht hat und sie diese in 3 Jahren behoben haben. 
Die selben Fehler nochmal zu machen das geht dann nicht an. Dann sollen sie eine längere Entwicklungszeit ansetzen und es nicht unfertig rausbringen.


----------



## alexaner666 (29. Mai 2008)

> Nenee, WoW hat doch keine Bugs! /ironie off
> 
> Also meine Gnominnenschultern sind seit Patch 2.3 etwa so gross, wie die der Menschen und Blizz hält es nicht für nötig, die Threads dazu zu beachten.
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Allerdings!
WoW ist, von den vielen Spielen, die ich probiert habe, das Spiel mit den meisten Bugs.
Also lasst doch bitte dieses Blizzardvergötterungsgelabere a la:,,WoW is das beste Spiel der Welt und bugfrei, perfekte Physik" und andere bullshit.

Bitte gebt AoC eine Chanche. Ich bin sicher, es wird euch nicht enttäuschen.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (29. Mai 2008)

Vallar, du bezweifelst die geistige Reife der hier Anwesenden, aber beleidigst selbst, wie dir der Schnabel gewachsen ist? O.o


----------



## Vallar (29. Mai 2008)

ich beleidige doch garnicht, ich habe lediglich kritisiert das die leute sich hier zu unrecht fertig machen



> ich kann es nicht verstehen wie sich menschen, *geistig reife, ausgewachsene menschen* wegen 2 computerspielen soooooooo extrem fertig machen können...echt...



ich finds nämlich ziemlich seltsam da es doch nur um spiele geht und nicht um die freundin oder die familie...
viele werden gleich persönlich wenn man ihr spiel angreift, das muss doch auch nicht sein...

hab halt gehofft das manche hier sich selbst wiedererkennen ^^ aber ich denke so lange es menschen gibt werden sie sich wegen kleinigkeiten die schädel einhauen ^^


----------



## Kobold (29. Mai 2008)

Nun habe ich mich (dank der ruhigen Spätschicht) durch diesen Tread gelesen.
AoC ist ein Spiel für über 18 Jährige...? Hm... Naja... Vielleicht bin ich anders erzogen?

Einige Posts sind ja wirklich konstruktiv und informativ. Aber der überwiegende Teil mutet wie das Geschrei von Vorschulkindern an...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Noch werde ich von meinem HdRO nicht AoC wechseln. Ich warte gern noch ein paar Monate und lasse die gröbsten Bugs wegpatchen.
Bis dahin gibt es sicher auch gute Treads mit hilfreichen Tipps und Guides. Und mit Glück sinkt sogar der Abopreis, weil es Werbeaktionen geben wird?

AoC klingt durch die Bank interessant und ein Spiel wo man(n) drastische Bilder zu sehen bekommt, ist mir auch mal ganz lieb. Bei WoW war es mir eigentlich zu bunt und HdRO zu "harmlos" (Man stirbt nicht, sondern wird "demoralisiert" - weil es verweichlichte Gemüter ängstigen könnte).

Ich hoffe, die Comunity wird, ebenso wie das Spiel, noch "erwachsen". Dann denke ich gerne mal über einen Wechsel nach. Bis dahin jage ich meinen Hobbit durch die Felder Mittelerdes...


----------



## Netskater (29. Mai 2008)

Ich fasse an dieser Stelle noch mal die AoC Infos zu sammen, sie sind nicht komplett - aber ich wills nicht völlig runter machen - wer Grafik, Töne als Droge braucht ist bei AoC auf jedenfall schon mal bestens aufgehoben.

Mit einem 7 Tage Testeaccount werdet ihr Qualität X erleben, ab Lvl 20 wundert man sich überplötzliche fehlende Dinge,
ab 40 wurde auch etwas nicht erfreuliches bekannt - es bleibt abzuwarten - was die Lvl 80 nach 2-3 Wochen in AoC noch
machen, vor allem in Hinblick auf Pvp.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In Spiel selbst sprechen die Leute komischerweiser ehrlicher übers Spiel^^.

Deshalb hier ein mal ein Screenshoot, auch das ist zu steigeren, und es ist natürlich nicht alle 
5 Minuten so - gehört aber hier leider ins Spiel.

*Wenn viele sagen AoC wird besser, hier sieht man dann auch gleich warum!*
http://www.bilder-speicher.de/image_org.ph...=08052913520925

Meine persönliche Meinung zu AoC ist abwarten auf High-Level Content und bugfixes,
und ein Turbo-Rechner wäre mehr als angebracht bei dem Spiel. Crysis lief um einiges
besser in Multi- und Singleplayermodus als AoC.



Sage ich der Lootbug hat keinen WoW-Spieler gestört, 
kommt die Kelle vom AoC Fanboi, dabei mein ich nur es nur so wie es ist..unbedeutend. 
Ich kann in diesen amüsanten angeblichen "lootbug" Thread nichts mehr hinzufügen,
genauso wenig wie über verbuggte Chinafarmer.

Lootbug-Thread:
Oder wie schlecht es einen  vermeintlichen Bugfindern geht.
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html;j...=3&pageNo=1
Vor lauter Fröhlichkeit über diesen WoW-Bug mußte der GM kurzerhander den Thread schließen.


*Fehlerliste allein aus einen Forumsthread in 50 Minuten AoC, es wäre noch viel mehr Stoff dagewesen..*
Sticky: Lagspikes bis zu 9k ms.... ( 1 2 3 ... Last Page) 
Agma Today 17:56
by -Roibeard- 1,967 81,963 
Sticky: [FAQ] Authentifizierungs-Fehler ( 1 2 3) 
Haevion Today 14:19
by Fons3 22 838 
Sticky: [FAQ] Crashes? Freezes? Erste Hilfe hier! ( 1 2 3 ... Last Page) 
Nehaya Today 11:33
by Nehaya 76 4,119 
Sticky: Info: Zum Thema Lagproblematik ( 1 2 3 ... Last Page) 
Haevion Today 11:08
by Wanred 65 5,012 
Sticky: Über dieses Forum 
Waldgeist 17th May 2008 15:15
by Waldgeist 0 544 
Keine Verbindung zum Patch-Server 
fanaxe Today 18:00
by Demabes 1 2 
Wo bleibt Support für ATI Grafikkarten ?? ( 1 2 3 ... Last Page) 
Curt Today 18:00
by Urss 259 12,717 
17 FPS egal mit welchen Einstellungen ( 1 2 3 ... Last Page) 
deveraux-de Today 17:59
by KaroThomas 186 11,011 
content freischalten von deutsch auf english 
solanin Today 17:58
by solanin 0 1 
Patch wird nicht geladen 
blackfordpuma Today 17:57
by Demabes 1 2 
Fehler in LocalConfig.xml - Fehlermeldung 150 
doublefrag Today 17:55
by Lombak 3 24 
Gamepad / Joystick ab wann wählbar ? 
cOmrade2806 Today 17:53
by tutanchamun 6 54 
Grafikoptionen ausgegraut 
Gromlog Today 17:51
by Gromlog 0 6 
Micro Ruckler 8800GT 
Tarabas666 Today 17:48
by tutanchamun 1 30 
Map Gui Problem 
Abraxur Today 17:45
by cromatics 7 95 
Ladebildschirm hängt! 
Niennaa Today 17:39
by Niennaa 0 13 
Probleme mit Graka 
Roger1969 Today 17:36
by Etamin 2 43 
Authentifizierung auf dem Charakter-Server 
LemonJuiceXXX Today 17:32
by LemonJuiceXXX 0 9 
Patch Download?? 
Cross20 Today 17:31
by Etamin 5 121 
keine schatten unter shader 3.0 
Xarras Today 17:28
by Xarras 4 77 
Boden richtig darstellen und Charakterschatten! (+Fps-Boost) 
Khorm85 Today 17:27
by Gromlog 8 450 
Collector's Edition freigeschaltet, aber keine Extras erhalten 
quigon1907 Today 17:23
by quigon1907 0 10 
Ports im Router frei schalten? 
Roger1969 Today 17:20
by gsemia2 3 45 
Kompletter PC stürzt bei Spielstart ab ( 1 2) 
Exportforce Today 17:18
by Seekas 14 228 
Permanenter Absturz beim Login 
tigeria Today 17:14
by tigeria 0 8


PvP - AoC: 
Man kann Mitspieler in den zahlreichen Flüssen nicht treffen oder selbst zaubern in Flüssen ..
Waldläufer können komischerweise Spieler vom Land aus wiederum treffen.
AoC ist kein WoW Pvp., man stellt sich halt ins Wasser bei AoC, oder rennt schell weg
(Geschwindigkeit skillbar) geht dann kurz in den Schleichmodus (können alle Klassen). 
Wem das noch nicht reicht, der wechselt die Instanz um einen gewissen PvPler
nicht anzutreffen...(gleiche Gebiete mit anderen Spielern)
Wie beim Pvp mit dem Wasserbug, reagieren auch schnell die Mobs buggy, es
gibt das schon Spiele die haben Pvp-, Mobs besser im Griff.

Zusammen mit den Ladezeiten, wenn man zum Beispiel in ein Haus geht..wirklich 
nicht so lebendig wie andere MMORPGs.....der Punkt gehört auch zur Grafik...sehe
ich viele Ladebalken oder mehr vom Spiel.

So, das ist auch mein letztes Kommentar zum Thema AoC-Bugs.


----------



## Skillorius (29. Mai 2008)

Wenn man was schlecht reden will findet man genügend Gründe .... man wie ich das hasse. Zeigt den Entwicklern mal etwas Respekt ,... wir sollten dankbar sein darüber überhaupt unsere meinung so darzustellen ... was sich hier einige rausnehmen ungemeine Frechheit.

ichwettedie,diesichhiervollaulassenandenentwicklernheulenbestimmtimechtenlebenim
mergleichlosundwollenhierauchmalwaszusagenhaben


----------



## Theroas (29. Mai 2008)

*Sargdeckel auf*

Ah, Netskater hat die nächste Spamwelle losgetreten und wieder einen argumentativ hochwertigen
Testbericht verfasst. Die Entlohnung muß gut sein..

*Sargdeckel zu*


----------



## Falkenaugé!! (29. Mai 2008)

Ich sage dazu nur noch eine einzige Sache: JEDER von euch der rumköttet wegen den BUgs in einem Game der soll sich mal hinter den rechner bei Blizz oder Funcom oder whatever setzen und dann programmiert selber so ein Game  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (29. Mai 2008)

*Auf den Sargdeckel setz*

Ruhe da drin! Netskater sorgt für Unterhaltung und trolligen Spass...und er füttert sich sogar selbt *tröt*

Achja Netskater..."nette" Signatur *hüstel*. Und wieviel Herzblut er in seinen Aufgabe, AoC mit allen erdenklichen Mitteln schlecht zu machen, steckt. Ich bin begeistert.

Nunja, ich mag AoC...ich kann mit der bunten Drogenwelt von WoW nicht allzuviel anfangen, spiels aber trotzdem...HdRO mag ich von der Thematik her schon nicht. Nebenbei noch a bissl GW und AoC...die Mischung machts. Keines der Spielchen ist perfekt, aber sie haben ihren reiz...wie die Frauen...nicht jede ist perfekt aber einige haben gewisse Reize!

Und was mich an AoC stört? Die Welle der Leute, die dort mit geistigem Dünnpfiff um sich werfen. Aber das gabs beim release von VSoH auch...und es hat sich gelegt. So wirds auch bei AoC werden. Die Leute mit WoW-Kiddy-Niveau werden bald merken, dass es doof ist und sich wieder wegtrollen...und wir haben unsere Ruhe!

Mahlzeit!


----------



## DarkSeppel666 (30. Mai 2008)

AoC hat viel versprochen, was durchaus interessant klingt. Was mich bei dem Spiel nur wundert, daß es so mit das einizge MMO am Markt ist, daß man nicht kostenlos antesten kann. Möchtegern Open Betas, bei denen man eine dritte Partei bezahlen soll, zählen im Übrigen nicht.

Und was ich viel verdächtiger finde: Ohne einen gültigen AoC-Account kann man das offizielle Forum nicht lesen. Das Feedback der eigenen Kundschaft sollte eigentlich die beste Werbung sein. Wenn man sich aber scheinbar genötigt sieht, dieses Feedback geheim zu halten, dann gibt mir das ziemlich zu denken.


----------



## Netskater (30. Mai 2008)

DarkSeppel666 schrieb:


> AoC hat viel versprochen, was durchaus interessant klingt. Was mich bei dem Spiel nur wundert, daß es so mit das einizge MMO am Markt ist, daß man nicht kostenlos antesten kann. Möchtegern Open Betas, bei denen man eine dritte Partei bezahlen soll, zählen im Übrigen nicht.
> 
> Und was ich viel verdächtiger finde: Ohne einen gültigen AoC-Account kann man das offizielle Forum nicht lesen. Das Feedback der eigenen Kundschaft sollte eigentlich die beste Werbung sein. Wenn man sich aber scheinbar genötigt sieht, dieses Feedback geheim zu halten, dann gibt mir das ziemlich zu denken.



Ja, das sind Punkte die mögen einige nicht hören, du triffst den Nagel auf dem Kopf.
In Moment sieht es so aus, zahl 50 Euro dann kannst Dir selbst ein Bild machen.
Einige blubbern dann gedankenlos dahin, na und? 1 Einzelspielergame kostet ja auch 50 Euro.

Das es Leute gibt die das Dingen nach dem ersten 2 Stunden in die Ecke feuern könnten, den Weitblick haben sie schon
lange verloren....oder soweit vorhanden ihr Umtauschrecht verlieren wenn sie den Download erst 2 Wochen später fertig
haben - ist auch nix mehr mit Umtausch.

Sicherlich wirds noch geändert, aber sich eine Stundesonnenbank kaufen, und beim betreten der Sonnenbank sofort zu einem Abo genötigt werden wie in AoC hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen. Oder das ein Spiel von den Programmieraufwand wesentlich nachläßt (da reicht auch nicht die Demo aus um das festzustellen).

Trotz allem, tröstet die Grafik viel drüber hinweg, der Sound (Musik) ist der Hammer stellenweise -je nach Geschmack.
Wenn ich so Hühnerbauer lese, fange ich dann aber auch gleich wieder an die Verdeutschung zu verteufeln, Chicken Joe
hätts auch getan - was die Langzeitmotivation angeht - da steht noch ein großes Fragezeichen drüber.

Ball flachhalten, schaun was die 80er in ein paar Wochen machen und sagen - ich bin sicher dann sieht die Welt für viele
wieder anders aus - in Bezug auf Erwartung und Realität.


----------



## Vallar (30. Mai 2008)

ach mensch leute ^^

wartet einfach mal ab, wenn funcom sagt sie machen das dann kriegen sie das hin...die die es stört können ja ne kurze pause machen und nach den sommerferien nochmal reingucken...wenn nicht noch länger warten und wenns dann nix bringt halt weiter wow / eq 2 / whatever zocken oder dann mal WAR / AION antesten..die sehen ja auch recht vielversprechend aus ( wobei der hersteller bei AIOn mal meinte das sie sich vom belohungssystem etc. viel von WoW abgucken ...das heißt wohl wieder stumpfes equip grinden^^)


----------



## lux88 (30. Mai 2008)

DarkSeppel666 schrieb:


> AoC hat viel versprochen, was durchaus interessant klingt. Was mich bei dem Spiel nur wundert, daß es so mit das einizge MMO am Markt ist, daß man nicht kostenlos antesten kann. Möchtegern Open Betas, bei denen man eine dritte Partei bezahlen soll, zählen im Übrigen nicht.



Wie bei jedem andere MMO am markt, gibts gästezugänge erst nach einiger zeit, was auch gut so ist...
Ich als zahlender Kunde will nicht noch überfülltere startgebiete! Die tester können kommen, wenn ich da raus bin...


----------



## Yenwer (30. Mai 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> >Stand von WoW verglichen wird. Die 3 Jahre, die WoW reifen musste
> 
> so langsam kotz es mich an das jeder was zu WoWs unausgereift sagen will.
> 
> ...



lol, das ganze Spiel ist inzwischen ein großer lustiger Bug ... 

Oh guck mal hab ne Banane für dich gefunden, da nimm


----------



## Lichtrebelli (30. Mai 2008)

Ich bin dafür das solche theards einfach geschlossen werden weil was hat es für ein Sinn so einen sinnlos small talk weiter zu erhalten ??? 

so nu mal zu Netskater was hast du für probleme eigentlich ???also was du hier von dir läßt, ist einfach nur zum lachen.  
Ich glaube mal dein größtes Problem wird das sein das viele rl kumpel´s , gildenfreunde oder Raidleude zu AoC gewächselt sind und du net mehr weißt was du in deiner Comic Welt anstellen sollst ? *gg*  Sorry aber nur so würde man es verstehen das du so einen hass auf AoC hast. 

Ich finde diesen vergleich auch etwas mehr als albern weil man kann es nicht vergleichen.  An WoW würd schon 3 Jahre gepacht was das zeug hält an AoC erst seit dem 17.5.08. Also bleibt doch mal ganz ruhig und wartet ab was aus dem Game wird. 

Sicherlich sind bugs vorhand aber in meinen 55 lvl habe ich noch net wirklich so viele davon mit bekommen und wenn ich merke ne quest ist verbuggt und geht net, naja dann lösch ich se und mach ne andere, warum sollte ich mich sinnlos aufregen???? 

Zu dem Punkt warum AoC das forum nur für aktive Account user hat kann sich wohl jeder allein beantworten oder ??? naja wenn net kleiner tipp : Das sone scheiß theards da net auftauchen und das forum net von irgendwelchen AoC hass Menschen zu gespammt wird. 

Was ich gerne noch los werden will, manche leude sollten vorher mal überlegen was sie schreiben...ein spiel ohne fehler gibs net das weiß wohl jeder, also brauch auch keiner schreiben bei WoW hat alles gepasst von anfang an. 

Und dennen die das Spiel net zu sagt (wegen bugs,lags, usw ... ) dann setzt das game bei ebay rein und gut is.

Bis dahin habt euch alle lieb und spielt euer spiel was euch am meisten fun macht.


----------



## Mymythos (30. Mai 2008)

> Ich glaube mal dein größtes Problem wird das sein das viele rl kumpel´s , gildenfreunde oder Raidleude zu AoC gewächselt sind und du net mehr weißt was du in deiner Comic Welt anstellen sollst ? *gg* Sorry aber nur so würde man es verstehen das du so einen hass auf AoC hast.



Ich glaube genau das ist der Punkt. Viele die weiter WoW spielen wollen, werden das genau so empfinden. Da ich in jedemfall zu WAR wechseln werde und AOC einfach mal auslasse (aus verschiedenen Gründen) möchte ich hier trozdem denen die bei wow bleiben vielleicht ein bisschen die Augen öffnen, da es den Anschein hat das einige leider eine noch nicht so lange MMORPG Laufbahn haben. Es ist alles in Ordnung und es wird in Eurer WoW Welt alles in Ordnung bleiben. Woher ich das weiß ? naja Strukturen ändern sich schon seid jeher in MMORPG's. Sicher ist nun gard einer Deiner besten "Freunde" aus Deiner Gilde grad nach AOC gegangen und Du kannst Dich weniger mit Deinen Char identifizieren da Dir die Bezugspersonen fehlen aber keine Angst. Es werden sich lediglich neue Strukturen finden. Du wirst neue "Freunde" finden. Wenn Du nun denkst die alten sind nicht zu ersetzen muss ich Dir leider nochmal die Augen öffen. In 98% aller Online"freundschaften" geht es letztendlich nicht wirklich um die Person hinterm Bildschirm. Viel ist ausschliesslich vom nutzen für die eigene Person abhängig. Auch wenn Ihr soooo viel aus dem Rl des anderen wisst auch wenn Ihr schon x-mal nen Bierchen im Ts zusammen getrunken habt oder über die Ex gequatscht, letztendlich wird jeder seinen eigenen Weg gehen. Aber wie gesagt nicht traurig sein Ihr lieben WoWler es kommen ja neue "freunde". Ich für meinen Teil werde meinen Weg bei WAR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  weiter gehen und ich bin mir sicher ich werde klasse Mitspieler finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXSlaytanicXx (30. Mai 2008)

@ Netskater

Würd mich mal interessieren welchen Char du in WoW spielst, der keine bugs entdeckt hat^^
WoW bugfrei, jo wer's glaubt^^ beim Krieger wurden teilweise Fehler mit 2.4 gefixed die schon seit release vorhanden waren, soviel zum Thema 24h bugfixing^^ Bei WoW war es reine Glückssache die ersten 24h überhaupt nen Account zu erstellen, wie lange war/ist der Schurke buggy?! Wie lange gab es denn Lootbug? Versteh mich net falsch ich spiel WoW seit release und find es nach wie vor immer noch geil, aber was du hier in deinem ersten Beitrag behauptest stimmt einfach net.


----------



## Rasvan (31. Mai 2008)

Also, ich versteh nur eines nicht. Wenn doch WoW ach so schrecklich war und euch diese "Comicgrafik" so angekotzt hat, warum habt ihr es dann 3 Jahre und manche noch ein paar Monate mehr gespielt? Mehrere 70er im T-Set hochgezogen?

Wenn man euch so reden hört und ihr alle nur auf ein anderes Spiel mit besserer Grafik und Inhalt gewartet habt, da wirds einem übel.
Vor allem besserer Inhalt. Abgesehen vom persönlichen Geschmack bzgl Inhalt kann man aber festhalten, dass die Inhaltsfülle gegenüber WoW oder HdRO nicht ansatzweise erreicht wird. So schnell wie man in AoC 20 bzw 50 wird, also das kenn ich weder bei HdRO noch bei WoW so.

Wenn dann alle 80 sind, was macht man denn dann in dieser Spielehoffnung des Jahrtausends? (AoC) PVP ? das hochgelobte PVP hier ist so jämmerlich, das reicht im Ansatz nicht an Guildwars oder DAoC heran. Sich im Wasser verstecken, wie lächerlich........Fraktionsloses PVP, reines Ghettokloppen, ohne Hirn. Da is ja Counterstrike besser.

Eure eifrigen "Dafürreden" fürs AoC liegt einzig und allein daran, dass ihr voller Hoffnung ungeprüft völlig sinnlos 49 Euro ausgegeben habt, ihr euch aber nicht eingestehen wollt, dass ihr zum jetzigem Zitpunkt das Spiel nicht gekauft hättet, wäre euch all das bekannt gewesen.

Von den überzogenen Hardwareanforderungen ganz zu schweigen. Selbst PC-Game , liest man es richtig, hat da ne eigene Meinung zu.


Naja, ich denke aber , das Thema ist durch. Vielleicht werd ich in 6 Monaten wieder reinschauen, vorher is jetzt Warhammer Online dran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (31. Mai 2008)

Rasvan schrieb:


> Eure eifrigen "Dafürreden" fürs AoC liegt einzig und allein daran, dass ihr voller Hoffnung ungeprüft völlig sinnlos 49 Euro ausgegeben habt, ihr euch aber nicht eingestehen wollt, dass ihr zum jetzigem Zitpunkt das Spiel nicht gekauft hättet, wäre euch all das bekannt gewesen.



Nette Behauptung, aber du kannst es nicht beweisen, weshalb dein Argument als Blödsinn abgetan werden kann. Nebenbei gesagt, habe ich GEPRÜFT mehr als 49&#8364; ausgegeben...CE und so, nech?

Ich z.B. habe meine Gründe, warum ich seit einem bestimmten Zeitraum WoW gespielt habe und es immer noch spiele, aber der Grund ist nicht die technische Rafinesse des Spiels oder die Story. Und vor allem hat nix davon mit AoC zu tun.

Aber warum sieht sich jeder geistige Tiefflieger, dem ein WoW-Fanboy-Aufkleber auf der Stirn pappt, dazu genötigt, hier AoC schlecht zu machen? Wittert man Konkurrenz? Soweas kennt man nur noch billigen Kleinstadtpolitikern...schämt euch mit eurem Mimimi...los, jeder geht in seine Ecke, nehmt euch nen keks und lasst die Fans anderer Spiele in Ruhe oder würdet ihr es wollen, dass sich alle Spieler anderer Spiele zusammentun und mal kräftig in den WoW-Forten rumflamen? Nö, wollt ihr nicht, also husch, ab ins Körbchen. Das ist heir schließlich kein Anti-AoC-Forum! Und nehmt den Netskater gleich mit *fuchtel*


----------



## Rasvan (31. Mai 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> Nette Behauptung, aber du kannst es nicht beweisen, weshalb dein Argument als Blödsinn abgetan werden kann. Nebenbei gesagt, habe ich GEPRÜFT mehr als 49€ ausgegeben...CE und so, nech?
> 
> Ich z.B. habe meine Gründe, warum ich seit einem bestimmten Zeitraum WoW gespielt habe und es immer noch spiele, aber der Grund ist nicht die technische Rafinesse des Spiels oder die Story. Und vor allem hat nix davon mit AoC zu tun.
> 
> Aber warum sieht sich jeder geistige Tiefflieger, dem ein WoW-Fanboy-Aufkleber auf der Stirn pappt, dazu genötigt, hier AoC schlecht zu machen? Wittert man Konkurrenz? Soweas kennt man nur noch billigen Kleinstadtpolitikern...schämt euch mit eurem Mimimi...los, jeder geht in seine Ecke, nehmt euch nen keks und lasst die Fans anderer Spiele in Ruhe oder würdet ihr es wollen, dass sich alle Spieler anderer Spiele zusammentun und mal kräftig in den WoW-Forten rumflamen? Nö, wollt ihr nicht, also husch, ab ins Körbchen. Das ist heir schließlich kein Anti-AoC-Forum! Und nehmt den Netskater gleich mit *fuchtel*




Ach, wer schon Leute, die eine andere Meinung haben, als geistige Tiefflieger beleidigt, nun, was soll ich sagen. Der hat sich zumindest in meinem Umfeld disqualifiziert und wird ignoriert. Die Gesprächsbasis mit so Leuten wie Du es bist, tja , die is einfach nich vorhanden.

Fanboy? Bin ich sicher nich. Spiele 4 Spiele, klar, auch WoW, HDRO, Guildwars und ab und an AoC. Ich spiels und spiels auch nicht, weil ich nicht so verbissen dahiner hock. Is mir wurscht, wie lange der nächste 70er in WOW braucht, um seinen Drachenflugtier zu farmen oder S3 Set, is mir wurscht, wie lange die anderen Chars in den anderen Spielen brauchen.

Nicht wurscht sind mir Gestalten, die hier , wider besseren Wissens, sagen, AoC is toll, obwohl es nicht fertig ist. Etwas, das im Verkauf steht, muss zumindest im Rahmen des verkauften Inhalts fertig und spielbar sein . Und das ist so eben nicht. Fehlende Übersetzung,m armseeliges PVP, alles instanziert, kein AH etc. Überzogene Hardwareanforderung, freche Verträge mit NVIdia und KEINE Unterstützung für diverse ATI Karten........
*Hier soll das Forum informativem Charakter haben. Aktivistengeschrei is im AoC Forum besser aufgehoben.*


----------



## Sugandhalaya (31. Mai 2008)

Öhm...das IST ein AoC-Forum?

Und nur weil es DIR nicht gefällt, musst du es nicht als allgemeingültiges Dogma hinstellen, dass AoC mies ist!

Ach halt...du sagtest ja, ich sei in deinem Umfeld disqualifiziert...welch Tragik!

Aber als Tipp für dich: Das AH (sic!) findest du sogar schon in Tortage, ist jetzt sogar aktiviert und der Herr nennt sich [Trader].

Küsschen :-D


----------



## Rasvan (31. Mai 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> Öhm...das IST ein AoC-Forum?
> 
> Und nur weil es DIR nicht gefällt, musst du es nicht als allgemeingültiges Dogma hinstellen, dass AoC mies ist!
> 
> ...




Das ist das *buffed Forum* für AoC. Ich meinte, das Aktivistengekreische passt besser ins *offizielle AoC Forum*. Da könnt ihr euch freuen und euch Mut zureden , dass man dem verkauftem Spiel noch Zeit gegeben muss, damit es mal toll wird. Auf dieser Plattform informiert man sich, vor allem Leute, die es noch nicht haben.


----------



## Slam (31. Mai 2008)

Hmmm, also meine Meinung:

- Wenn ein Spiel nicht fertig ist dann bringt man es nicht auf den Markt (scheint FC nicht zu interessieren) 
- Nur weil Blizzard vor etwas mehr als 3 Jahren ein Spiel auf den Markt gebracht hat das nicht bugfrei war, ist das jetzt immer so?  (Denkt mal drüber nach, das is so was von naiv)
- Desweiteren gab es damals nichts vergleichbares und bei der MMO Welle im Moment kann man schon was besseres erwarten

PS: Wow wird im Moment so schlecht gemacht und das liegt nicht am Spiel sondern an den teilweise dummen Menschen die es spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mendiger (31. Mai 2008)

aoc ist eigentlich en super spiel zur abwechslung, da es mal was anderes ist. nur ich denke mal es fehlt der langzeitspielspaß um die leute von wow wegzubekommen. natürlich liest man überall schlechte sachen. das ist aba normal am anfang. aber die meisten sachen sind gar nicht so schlimm. und bugs hat es auch wenige!!!


----------



## demoscha (31. Mai 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> >Stand von WoW verglichen wird. Die 3 Jahre, die WoW reifen musste
> 
> so langsam kotz es mich an das jeder was zu WoWs unausgereift sagen will.
> 
> ...




"lol" gleich weint er! "lol"


----------



## attake (31. Mai 2008)

also ich würde nochimmer wow spielen wenn die nächste erweiterung schon dieses frühjahr rausgekommen wäre .....
ich hab einige 70iger und halte ned so extrem viel dafon dann mit lvl 70 ewig lange herummzueiern ^^   lieber fang ich da nen neuen char an ...
da ich 5 70.  und noch 3 über 60. hab bietet wow nichtmer wirklich was neues interessantes für mich .....

darumm hab ich mir AOC zugelegt  weil ich einfach genugh fon WoW hab im moment 

AOC ist meinermeinung nach ein seer gelungenes spiel 
-geile grafik mit hoher sichtweite 
-super lagfreier bugarmer start  ( ich hatte nochnie nen DC oder verbindungsprobleme )
-das kampfsystem is mal was neues und nicht immer das gleiche "ziehl ins target auf die tasten hämmern + autohitt"  ( gerade das nahkampfsystem is extrem geil )
-und vorallemdingen gibt es wieder was neues zu erleben !!!!!!

wie es sich dann auf lvl 80 spielt wird sich zeigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich spiele momentan WOW und AOC 
die WoW raids (2-3mal die woche)  werden nicht vernachlässigt   aber die restliche zeit erkunde ich lieber neue welten als irgendwo herummzufarmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich werde sicherlich auch das nächste WoW addon spielen !!!
aber momentan genieße ich die unzensierte version fon AOC und kann es für leute die abwechslung und n anspruchsfolles kampfsystem wollen nur empfehlen 

WOW und AOC kann man nicht wirklich vergleichen    die spiele spielen sich komplett unterschiedlich und haben grafisch auch ne komplett unterschiedliche aufmachung 
( wer fon WoW kommt findet anfangs sicherlich alles etwas komisch aber mit etwas geduld und nem addon kann man AOC  auch jetzt schon optisch seer gut an einen anpassen )

also habt euch lieb und freut euch über die auswahl der onlinerollenspiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jedem das seine und mir das meiste ;D


----------



## Lichtrebelli (31. Mai 2008)

Slam schrieb:


> Hmmm, also meine Meinung:
> 
> - Wenn ein Spiel nicht fertig ist dann bringt man es nicht auf den Markt (scheint FC nicht zu interessieren)
> - Nur weil Blizzard vor etwas mehr als 3 Jahren ein Spiel auf den Markt gebracht hat das nicht bugfrei war, ist das jetzt immer so?  (Denkt mal drüber nach, das is so was von naiv)
> ...




also deine meinung versteh ich leider net sorry.
du sagst blizz hat wow mit bugs am anfang raus gebracht und fragst ob es immer noch so ist ??? (wie es ist kann sich jeder selbst nen bild drüber machen) 
em funcom hat aoc mit bugs rausgebracht was in 3 jahren ist kann keiner hier sagen, also hat das nix mit naiv oder sonst der gleichen zu tun.

Und leude was heult ihr eigentlich rum wegen bugs und das sachen zu früh auf markt kommen die noch net ausgereift sind ??? 


Schaut euch doch mal um. Es ist noch in keine branche irgendwas raus gekommen was fehler frei war oder wo man nicht noch mal nacharbeiten musste.

als bsp:  

-Die Auto-Industrie wie viele rückruf aktionen bei diversen Herstellern gab es schon

-Bei Handy-Herstellern die fehlerhafte Produkte auf´m markt brachten

-Und ich erinnere mich gerne an die Zeit zurück wo XP neu raus kamen wieviel haben gemeckert wie scheiße es doch ist und das es von fehlern übersäht ist.....  und was habt ihr heute auf eurer Platte oben die meisten XP und wie schwärmen sie wie gut es doch läuft und wie schlecht doch Vista ist.

Wir leben in einer Leistungsgesellschaft also müssen dinge schnell auf den markt kommen ob ausgereift oder net! und solange es Patches gibt sieht man das der Hersteller drann Arbeitet und es zu einer "Pefektion" machen will. Nur die brauch Zeit!!! 

Ich weis auch nicht ganz warum hier in desem Theard der vergleich so stark mit WoW ist.
So und ich glaube nur wenige haben sich vom Theard ersteller alles durch gelesen??? 


"
Kommen wir wieder zum eigentlichen Topic dieses Blogs: Age of Conan MUSS eine Enttäuschung werden! Zumindest für jene, welche erwarten ein fertiges Spiel anzutreffen. Denn ein Spiel, welches erst noch erscheinen muss, kann sich niemals mit MMOs vergleichen lassen, welche es seit Monaten oder Jahre gibt und in dieser Zeit durch die Entwickler verbessert sowie ausgebaut wurden. "

Also macht dies auch nicht !!!


MFG Lichti


----------



## Slam (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo, wenn ich mir ein Auto kaufe dann läufts auch und es ist mal vereinzelt eines dabei das vlt. einen Fehler hat (Wir sprechen von neuen Produkten^^). Wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe und alle Spiele derselbe ..... sind, ist das ja wohl was anderes. Du bist genau so der Typ wie es oben schon angesprochen wurde^^. Bloss nicht zugeben das man 50 Euro ausm Fenster geballert hat. Es kann natürlich auch sein das ein verbugtes Spiel mit einem minderbemittelten Interface dir wirklich gut gefällt^^, dann nehme ich alles zurück.

Und zu meinem "Ist das jetzt immer so?", das haste wohl nicht verstanden, es sollte nur aussagen, das man sich selber die Frage stellen sollte:

Wenn ein Spiel nicht Bugfrei ist, müssen andere Spiele dann auch Bugs haben? 

Und nochmal zum Vergleich 3 Jahre nach Wow sind ne Menge Zeit und da sollte man wirklich ein wenig mehr qualität und Erfahrung mit einfliessen lassen als das was da jetzt rausgekommen ist.

Die neueren MMOs sind fast alle nur Kommerz und das alles ohne fertiges Endprodukt. Die einzige Firma die gute Spiele entwickelt,  scheint nun wirlich Blizzard zu sein. Ihr werdet euch in AoC nachher genau so langweilen wie bei HdRO oder dann später Warhammer. Schaut euch HdRO an, nur noch ein paar Hardcore Elfen da und der Rest ahh ersma Wow Account löschen waaaahh schnell zu Herr der Ringe online, die sind alle wieder wech. 

Und nochmal zum Thema AoC ist eine Enttäschung, da es einfach nicht fertig ist.


----------



## Rasvan (31. Mai 2008)

Slam schrieb:


> Ihr werdet euch in AoC nachher genau so langweilen wie bei HdRO oder dann später Warhammer. Schaut euch HdRO an, nur noch ein paar Hardcore Elfen da und der Rest ahh ersma Wow Account löschen waaaahh schnell zu Herr der Ringe online, die sind alle wieder wech.
> 
> Und nochmal zum Thema AoC ist eine Enttäschung, da es einfach nicht fertig ist.




Ähm also, ich hoffe doch nicht, dass ich mich in Warhammer langweilen werde. Die haben jetzt schon glaub 2 Jahre an einem wirklich ausgereiftem Spiel gebastelt ud nehmen sich noch ein paar Monate zur Feinjustierung. Denen liegt eben was am langfristigem Spielspass ihrer User.

Bei Warhammer hoffe ich auf ein sehr gelungenes Spiel, 1000% besser, als AoC je wird. Allein schon wegen der Testerei und der langen Zeit, die Funcom sich nicht genommen hat. Die haben da schnell was zurechtgezimmert. Die wollten nur schnell bischen mitverdienen.


----------



## attake (31. Mai 2008)

mann ich steh auf leute die ein spiel garnicht ernsthaft getestet haben sich aber trotzdem das maul negertive darüber zereissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lasst mal das dofe  bug, unfertig, schlecht geflame !!!!
is ja fast schon so schlimm wie in WoW mit den vielen kiddys !!!!!!!  ( das is kein bug und keine behauptung sondern ne tatsache die sich nicht weckpatchen lässt )

jedes onlinespiel hat fehler bugs und serverprobleme , das eine mehr und das andere wehniger ....

ich finde AOC is fertig genugh um es problemlos spielen zu können !  ( wow war am anfang auch nicht besser )


(@rasvan     warhammer gefällt mir fon der grafik leider überhaupt nicht  und ich werde es daher auch ganricht testen )


----------



## Lichtrebelli (31. Mai 2008)

Slam schrieb:


> Hallo, wenn ich mir ein Auto kaufe dann läufts auch und es ist mal vereinzelt eines dabei das vlt. einen Fehler hat (Wir sprechen von neuen Produkten^^). Wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe und alle Spiele derselbe ..... sind, ist das ja wohl was anderes. Du bist genau so der Typ wie es oben schon angesprochen wurde^^. Bloss nicht zugeben das man 50 Euro ausm Fenster geballert hat. Es kann natürlich auch sein das ein verbugtes Spiel mit einem minderbemittelten Interface dir wirklich gut gefällt^^, dann nehme ich alles zurück.
> 
> Und zu meinem "Ist das jetzt immer so?", das haste wohl nicht verstanden, es sollte nur aussagen, das man sich selber die Frage stellen sollte:
> 
> ...




Das mit dem auto ist nichts anderes jedes auto funxt (AoC funxt genauso) nur gibt es fehler die im nachhinein erst aufgefallen sind. 

Ich erinnere nur an Porsche Cayenne Rückruf  das waren 19.000 Autos und net 1 oder 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
wenn du es net glaubst hier ist nen link schau es dir an. http://www.autobild.de/artikel/rueckruf-po...nne_578527.html


"minderbemittelten Interface dir wirklich gut gefällt" am besten du löscht mal deinen kompletten Addon´s ordner und dann schau dir mal das interface von deinen Game an. 


Mir gefällt das Spiel und ich spiele es auch gerne schon allein wenn ich mir die Landschaften anschaue. Und ich gehöre gewiss net zu denen die meinen die 50 Euro waren umsonst. Das kann ich sagen wenn AoC 3 jahre aufm markt ist und es sich nichts verändert hat!!!! 


Genauso deine Behauptung mit ihr werdet euch alle langweilen wenn ihr 80 seid genau wie die bei Hdro  das ist totaler bullshit was du von dir gibst. Es gibt genauso Raids wie bei anderen MMO´s genauso kommen Tier sets wie bei den anderen games. Und wenn du keine gilde oder Raid gruppe hast wirst du dich egal ob bei AoC oder WoW oder Hdro eh langweilen weil es nichts weiter gibt. also brauchst du auch nicht so eine behauptung von dir lassen.

Und zu deinen netten punkt das neue ist eh alles zu Kommerz........ ich lach mich kaputt ..... em mal ne frage benutzt du windows ??? wenn ja lösch es bitte weil es ist Kommerz !!!! Lach

MFG Lichti


----------



## German Viking (31. Mai 2008)

Das einzige was mir zu diesem thread einfällt:

Wenn man so liest was einige so an Unhöflichkeiten und Anfeindungen von sich geben, kann man nur den Kopf schütteln.
Wer so aggressiv mit seinen Mitmenschen umgeht sollte kein Online spiel spielen...
Egal was für eins!


----------



## pano (31. Mai 2008)

Der einzig wahre Grund warum AoC NIEMALS WoW vom Thron stoßen wird sind die perversen Systemanforderungen... ich mein, auf meinem rechner rennt wow mit Maximaldetails aber er erfüllt net mal die Mindestanforderungen für AoC?
WoW rennt zur Not auf nem 700 mhz p3 mit 512 ram... und genau das ist der Grund warums immer mehr WoW'ler als AoC'ler geben wird *g*

Ein genaues Bild von AoC mach ich mir wenn ich nen neuen PC hab ^^


----------



## Farodien (31. Mai 2008)

Also der Ursprung der Threats ist nicht schlecht, genauso wenig wie WoW, Lotro, EQ2, DaoC, L2 , Archlord, Eve etc. oder auch Warhammer Online nicht schlecht sind/sein werden, genauso wenig ist AoC schlecht.

Alle die Sagen ein Spiel in dieser größenordnung wird Bugfrei auf dem Markt kommen, der sollte schnell Tetris oder Pacman wieder rausholen, denn den Traum kann er getrost vergessen.

Alle diese Spiele haben Bugs und werden auch immer welche haben, einige mehr, einige weniger, einige neue und einige neue alte Bugs.

Das einzige was mich aufregt sind diese chronischen Nörgler, leute bekommt man dafür Kohle oder was? Habt ihr null Rückrad? Wenn euch was so anstinkt...ey löscht den Account, verkauft das Game und gut ist! Oder gebt euren Unmut an die Leute die euch helfen können, ich kann euch keinen Bug aus irgendeinem Spiel rausholen, genausowenig wie das Buffed Team, im Fall von AoC tut sich täglich was durch den einen oder anderen Patch und ich als jemand der zu dem Spiel steht wie auch zu WoW, der geniesst und wartet in ruhe ab das seine Hilferufe erhört werden oder legt eine Pause ein.

Hat mal jemand WoW neu installiert und ist ihm der 1,2GB große Patch am ende aufgefallen? Nur Content klar natürlich sonst keine Patcharien!

Für alle die sich AoC gekauft haben und meckern das nichts klappt.....ich spiele AoC seit der EA mit voller Auflösung mit durchschnittlichen 30-40ms und 30-56 fps,mein kleiner Rechner mit einer X1959XTX schafft immerhin die gleiche Latenz und bei mittlerer Auflösung 19-27 fps, was voll im Rahmen ist und sich sehr flüssig spielen läßt. Der eine oder andere Bug das mal ein Gegner nicht angreifbar ist, habe ich seit 3 Jahren bei WoW" Entkommen", hat mich nie gestört!

Aber das beste ist das AoC in dem Fall Funcom mal richtig was riskiert hat und damit sehr gut fahren wird, das system ist mal richtig ansprechend und innovativ, alleine die Atmophäre ist der wahnsinn, alle die an einen Gästekey rankommen, sollten ihn benutzen und geniessen.

Vielleicht sollte man einfach nur seine Einstellung ändern, mit der man an ein neues Spiel geht, es macht halt mehr spass , wenn man weiss wie man den Chat benutzt oder seine Talente verteilen kann, als wenn man ständig solchen unnützen,allgemeinwissenden Fragen im Spiel fragen muss, dann verliere ich auch schnell den Spass.


----------



## Laxera (31. Mai 2008)

naja, ich gehe jetzt mal von mir aus (habe wow mit BC angefangen) und ich muss sagen: für die größe der welt, gibt es sehr wenig bugs! was ich gut finde.

und ich kenne wow von anfang an (hab freunde die es seit da spielen) und die meinte das es zu anfang kaum bugs/laggs gab! (einer von denen hat AOC getestet und sich kopfschüttelnd wieder abgewant weil er es leid war, das ein unternehmen das game in dem zustand (laggs/bugs) auf den markt warf (das währe ja genau so, als wie wenn blitz jetzt wieder ein game raus bringen würde das wie WOW classic ist, bei dem viele features noch fehlen. ich meine jeder spieler der von nem spiel erwartet das es, wenn es auf den markt kommt die konkurenz überbietet bzw. mit ihr gleichzieht ist doch im recht, schließlich kann ich heute kein spiel mehr so auf den markt werfen wie man es mit spielen vor ein paar jahren kann (das währe ja genau so, als wenn man ein UNREAL auf einmal wieder mit der Unreal1 engine machen würde.....) da sich PC spiele immer weiter entwickeln d.h. AoC darf bzw. muss schon fast zu anfang genau so viele features haben wie WOW um überhaupt ne chance zu haben (und laut aussage der vorposter hat es das nicht, d.h. soll sich das verantwortliche unternehmen nicht beschweren wenn es keinen erfolg hat, bzw. sollen sich die fans des games (wenn es die denn gibt) nicht beschweren, wenn andere sagen: DAS TEIL IST JA UNFERTIG oder ES HAT ZUVIELE BUGS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder auch: ICH SPIEL LIEBER WOW, MEHR CONTENT etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne im ernst, ein spiel auf den markt bringen und dann die features nachliefern ist doch....DUMM. ausser es sind content patches (also was das zur story beiträgt wie bei WOW der patch 2.4 z.B. oder auch 2.3...) oder aber sachen die es so noch in keinem anderen game gab!
sonst ist das ja als wenn ich auto ohne reifen, türen, klimaanlage, radio und sitze verkaufe und vollpreis dafür kassiere (das dieses auto dann keiner kauft ist doch klar oder?)

mfg LAX


----------



## Hamstax (31. Mai 2008)

Es ist doch wohl klar das auf einer Website, welche durch den großen WoW-Playerpool glänzt, es sehr wahrscheinlich ist, dass verschiedenste WoW-Spieler auf Teufel komm raus versuchen alles nur mögliche an einem potentiellen Konkurrenzprodult schlecht zu machen, selbst wenn sie dieses Spiel nur 10 lvl oder nichtmal installiert haben.


----------



## Visssion (31. Mai 2008)

ja auf jedenfall age of conan hat schonmal einen deutlich besseren start hingelegt als wow vor 3 jahren da ging ja mal gar nix... oder könnt ihr euch noch dran errinern als burning crusade rauskam? Wer war da von euch mal höllenfeuerhalbinsel oO das war grausam, weil ich höre viele leute meckern wegen den 4 instanzen z.b. von einer city oder so aber genau aus dem grund (an wow errinere) haben se das gemacht, damit man lagfrei spielen kann


----------



## Netskater (31. Mai 2008)

Visssion schrieb:


> ja auf jedenfall age of conan hat schonmal einen deutlich besseren start hingelegt als wow vor 3 jahren da ging ja mal gar nix... oder könnt ihr euch noch dran errinern als burning crusade rauskam? Wer war da von euch mal höllenfeuerhalbinsel oO das war grausam, weil ich höre viele leute meckern wegen den 4 instanzen z.b. von einer city oder so aber genau aus dem grund (an wow errinere) haben se das gemacht, damit man lagfrei spielen kann



Wenn Du Dir die Mühe machst im AoC Forum zu schauen...achja nichtzahlende Kunden haben ja kein Einblick drauf^^.

Ein minimalen Bruchteil entnehm einfach meiner Signatur.

Ich hab einige Releases mitgemacht, und aktuell hab ich  das schlechteste kennengelernt.

WoW-BC war war übrigens der Hammer, bei uns auf den Server riefen alle "cool".

In Screenshoot in meiner Signatur ist extra ein Screenshoot für Dich, wenn Du das Spiel AoC wirklich besitzten sollest, solltest auch eigentlich wissen was im AoC-Chat und AoC Foren los ist...


----------



## Theroas (31. Mai 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> WoW-BC war war übrigens der Hammer, bei uns auf den Server riefen alle "cool".



*langsam wiederauferstehend*

Oh, ein klassisch Netskate'sches Argumentationskonstrukt. Cool!

Ich geb dem Thread und Netskaters Geltungsdrang noch 5 Seiten, dann driftet alles
von "bemüht" auf "krankhaft".

*geht sich nen Kaffee holen*


----------



## Sugandhalaya (31. Mai 2008)

Bringst mir einen mit? *liebfrag*

Oder passt Bier besser zur Netskaterschen Unterhaltung?

Netskater, wenn du schon so viele Releases mitgemacht hast...ich würd gern mal deine Meinung zu VSoH hören. Büüüüüttöööööööööööö! *wimperklimper*
Und wenn so schon so stolz auf deine Hetzsignatur verweist:warum pappst du da nicht nen Link ins Technikforum von WoW rein? SO wegen Objektivität und Weitblick? Man könnte ja sonst noch dem Verdacht erliegen, es hier mit einem präpubertärem Fanboy zu tun zu haben und das wollen wir doch nicht, oder?


----------



## Flog1985 (31. Mai 2008)

Sind bloß alle zu verwöhnt weil WOW, DAoC und Guild Wars inzwischen sauber laufen.
Wer abwartet bekommt was für sein Geld, die meisten Spieler sind auch erst Monate nach Release von WoW dazugekommen.


----------



## Tanker22 (31. Mai 2008)

Kiluan schrieb:


> Mir ist durchaus bewusst das AoC nicht so ausgereift ist wie WoW und Sachen wie Arena erstmal auf der Strecke bleiben, aber ich finde durchaus man sollte WoW mit AoC vergleichen, weil man kann sehen das Blizz Fehler gemacht hat und sie diese in 3 Jahren behoben haben.
> Die selben Fehler nochmal zu machen das geht dann nicht an. Dann sollen sie eine längere Entwicklungszeit ansetzen und es nicht unfertig rausbringen.


ich sag nur vanish....(und das ist bei weitem nicht der einzige bug der seit release besteht...)


----------



## Theroas (31. Mai 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> Bringst mir einen mit? *liebfrag*



Hier bitte. **Kocherreiter Pils**




Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> warum pappst du da nicht nen Link ins Technikforum von WoW rein?



Epischer Fehler. Jetzt erläutert er wieder die komplette erste Seite des WoW Technikforums
und ist am Ende stolz wie Oskar.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (31. Mai 2008)

Achje....ok, dann kein Links ins Technikforum von WoW, nur Bier! *Schlürf*

Dankeeeeeeeeeeeeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Öhm...sein zweiter Link ist trotzdem tot...it's a Feature...need more Anti-AoC-Flame by Netskater *.*


----------



## Amorelian (31. Mai 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn Du Dir die Mühe machst im AoC Forum zu schauen...achja nichtzahlende Kunden haben ja kein Einblick drauf^^.
> ...



...dann würde man im englischsprachigem Forum in einem Umfragethread sehen, dass 85% der AoC Spieler sehr zufrieden und nur 15% unzufrieden sind. 




Netskater schrieb:


> ...
> Ein minimalen Bruchteil entnehm einfach meiner Signatur.
> ...
> In Screenshoot in meiner Signatur ist extra ein Screenshoot für Dich, wenn Du das Spiel AoC wirklich besitzten sollest, solltest auch eigentlich wissen was im AoC-Chat und AoC Foren los ist...
> ...



Ersetz die Fakes mal besser durch diesen Screenshot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vallar (31. Mai 2008)

ich weiß ja auch nicht was netskater damit bezwecken will...die leute die aoc zocken werden nicht damit aufhören nur weil du uns sagst wie kacke das game ist...
oder hast du vor lauter schlechtmacherei schon ganz vergessen warum du das überhaupt tust? soll ja leute geben die vor lauter diskutieren den grund vergessen haben...
weil für uns ändert sich jetzt eigentlich nix an der sache...


----------



## mj547 (1. Juni 2008)

So. Ich lass jetzt mal eben dampf ab! keine ahnung ob das hier rein passt, is mir aber auch egal.
Ich kann es nicht mehr hören, wie schlecht aoc sein soll... wie toll wow doch ist...  
ich spiele seit release wow, was anscheinend viele, die hier sich über aoc aufregen, bzg bugs und laggs, nicht tun oder getan haben... sie sind in eine schon heile welt eingetaucht, vielleicht mit patch 2.0... wenn man bedenkt, das wow zum release um einiges bescheidener war(laggs, buggs, grafikfehler on mass)
und sich über die jahre stetig verbessert hat und nun mit patch 2.4 doch ganz ordentlich endlich läuft(naja... bis auf die hauptstädte)!!! wow ist auf seine art sehr schön, vorallem, die nicht vorhandenen ladezeiten, auf einem kontinent. aber ich mag es einfach etwas brutaler. aoc ist ist in diesem bereich momentan unerreicht!!!
lasst bitte einfach das geflame, aoc is ein scheiss und alles kacke... gebt den entwicklern zeit und ihr werdet sehen, das es über kurz oder lang (*hust* hoffentlich nicht 3 jahre) ein sahneschnittchen unter den mmo´s ist.


MfG




Ps.: Never play @ patchday!!!! (alte wow-weisheit)


----------



## Farodien (1. Juni 2008)

Vallar schrieb:


> ich weiß ja auch nicht was netskater damit bezwecken will...die leute die aoc zocken werden nicht damit aufhören nur weil du uns sagst wie kacke das game ist...
> oder hast du vor lauter schlechtmacherei schon ganz vergessen warum du das überhaupt tust? soll ja leute geben die vor lauter diskutieren den grund vergessen haben...
> weil für uns ändert sich jetzt eigentlich nix an der sache...



Wenn er mal diskutiren würde, in meinen Augen darf er noch garnicht AoC spielen, selbst wenn sein Geburtsdatum ihm eine berechtigung dazu geben würde, was ich ganz stark bezweifle.....

Aber eines aber freut mich bei den Aussagen, wir werden ihn wenigstens nie im Game treffen, den so einen Schrott bezahlt man ja nicht, oder Netskater!?


----------



## Periculosus (1. Juni 2008)

mj547 schrieb:


> ich spiele seit release wow, was anscheinend viele, die hier sich über aoc aufregen, bzg bugs und laggs, nicht tun oder getan haben... sie sind in eine schon heile welt eingetaucht, vielleicht mit patch 2.0... wenn man bedenkt, das wow zum release um einiges bescheidener war(laggs, buggs, grafikfehler on mass)MfG
> 
> Ps.: Never play @ patchday!!!! (alte wow-weisheit)




wow hatte aber nicht solche fehler in der gruppen bildung bzw gruppen spielbarkeit ebenso war das chatsystem brauchbar  einfachste dinge waren da und haben funktioniert  
das einzige was ich bei aoc immer höre keine angst das kommt schon noch   für mich ein isses nur ein zufrüh releaste alpha  

(@fanboys acc is eh schon gekündigt)          in 6 monaten noch ma reinschaun  ob sich was getan hat


----------



## EmJaY (1. Juni 2008)

Hey!Kuck mal ich hab gestern Netskater getroffen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mantigore666 (1. Juni 2008)

EmJaY schrieb:


> Hey!Kuck mal ich hab gestern Netskater getroffen ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOOOOOOL   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (1. Juni 2008)

Alles wissenswerte zu AoC : http://***/rPW4mE5vH


----------



## mantigore666 (1. Juni 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Alles wissenswerte zu AoC : http://***/rPW4mE5vH



er musste aber auch "satire" drüberschreiben, dass man es als solches erkennt *gähn*
übrigens, hat der herr ollnig auch so was nettes über wow geschrieben ? oder ist er da "stallblind" ?  ;-)

edit : er hat ...  und DAS hier http://www.olnigg.de/jahr2007/olg136.htm  gefällt mir sogar sehr gut,
nicht weils gegen wow ist, sondern gegen die parteinahme bestimmter spielezeitschriften  ;-)

und edith meldet sich nochmal ... also wenn schon olnigg als "alles wissenswerte zu aoc" zu präsentieren,
dann doch bitte lieber das hier lesen  ;-) http://www.olnigg.de/jahr2008/olg148.htm


----------



## Netskater (1. Juni 2008)

Periculosus schrieb:


> wow hatte aber nicht solche fehler in der gruppen bildung bzw gruppen spielbarkeit ebenso war das chatsystem brauchbar  einfachste dinge waren da und haben funktioniert
> das einzige was ich bei aoc immer höre keine angst das kommt schon noch   für mich ein isses nur ein zufrüh releaste alpha
> 
> (@fanboys acc is eh schon gekündigt)          in 6 monaten noch ma reinschaun  ob sich was getan hat



Top Meinung.

An die anderen, ihr dürft ruhig auf mich rumhacken, wenn wir nicht zusammenhalten bringts garnix.

Ihr kommt von euren kaputten AoC erst runter, wenn euch jemand die Grafik runterschraubt oder euch in Rl mal dolle Sachen zeigt.

Wir die Kunden bestimmen welche Produkte man uns anbietet, macht erstmal lvl 80 - so in 3-4 Wochen wenn die ersten Schlachten losgehen fällt euch als erstes die Kinnlade runter.

Wenn die Kunden (AoC wird hier nicht mal als Beta bezeichnet) AoC nicht gutfinden - kann sich jeder ausmalen was in Zukunft kommt.

Ich meine das in jetzt in Richtung neuer Spiele - sagt NEIN zu schlechten Sachen, dann erkennt man euch wieder als ernstzunehmenden Kunden an - und nicht als jemand den man was in Richtung Alpha anbieten kann.

Habt mal mehr Selbstvertrauen zu euch, Kritik zu äußern  - anstatt hier, ein anderes Bild als das von den internen AoC Forum dazustellen. Ich sag ja auch bis LvL 20 ist AoCl super ....nur was man dann ertragen muß.

Und vor allem teilt das mal auch anderen offen mit, ihr werdet dann deshalb nicht alleine in AoC bleiben, aber dies dann noch spielen werden nicht entäuscht sein!

AoC, wers spielen mag, einfach ohne die HYPE Erwartungen nach Lvl 20 spielen, dann geht auch nix schief. Und WoW > AoC ist laut Umfragen auch schon lange klar.


----------



## Theroas (1. Juni 2008)

Das klang nach Abschied.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tschüss Netskater! Du bist die Revolution.


----------



## Rasvan (1. Juni 2008)

Also, hab mir die Seiten hier mal amüsiert durchgelesen.
Dabei kam bei mir wirklich die Frage auf, ob das Publikum hier wirklich 18+ ist, so wies eigentlich gefordert ist.

Wenn man den Umgang mit negativen Meinungen zum Game mal zu Grunde legt, bekomm ich aber Angst. Solch teilweise faschistoide und feindliche Hetze gegen Leute mit keiner hypereuphorischen Meinung ...also...naja.

Armes Vaterland, wenn solche Mitbürger die Norm sind.


----------



## mantigore666 (1. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Top Meinung.
> 
> An die anderen, ihr dürft ruhig auf mich rumhacken, wenn wir nicht zusammenhalten bringts garnix.
> 
> ...



wenns ein schlechtes spiel wäre, hättest du sogar recht ....
"ihr kunden" wart hellauf begeistert, als wow kam, völlig egal wie kindisch, buggy oder schlecht supportet
es war... komisch, wo "ihr" doch so gut zusammenhaltet gegen die bösen firmen....
fakt ist, das fc seine community ernster nimmt und auch bugs ausbügelt...

erst las ich deine postings ja noch mit belustigung und blick auf die bugs, die mir auffallen...  und ja, mir fallen
auch welche auf, aber scheinbar andere als dir, wohingegen mir die, die du schilderst, nicht unterkommen...
ich hab anständige fps, anständige grafik, und bisher (mit lvl 40, nicht 20), hatte ich 2, in worten ZWEI quests,
die verbuggt waren...  und ich mache ALLE quests...

ach ja, und zum "zeigen im rl" ... lass DU dir am besten mal ein DEUTSCHBUCH zeigen...
ich sag sowas nicht so gerne und wenn die posts halbwegs ok sind, schau ich über vieles hinweg,
keiner ist perfekt - ABER, wenn einer nur am flamen und dumschwätzen ist, sollte wenigstens
sein deutsch eine augenweide sein  fg
das gilt natürlich NICHT für menschen, die der deutschen sprache nicht mächtig sind (bevor ich jetzt auch "faschistoid" bin)


----------



## mantigore666 (1. Juni 2008)

Rasvan schrieb:


> Also, hab mir die Seiten hier mal amüsiert durchgelesen.
> Dabei kam bei mir wirklich die Frage auf, ob das Publikum hier wirklich 18+ ist, so wies eigentlich gefordert ist.
> 
> Wenn man den Umgang mit negativen Meinungen zum Game mal zu Grunde legt, bekomm ich aber Angst. Solch teilweise faschistoide und feindliche Hetze gegen Leute mit keiner hypereuphorischen Meinung ...also...naja.
> ...



"faschistoid" ????  hast dus nicht ne nummer kleiner ???
eine meinung ist etwas schönes, jeder hat eine und in unserem land darf sie auch jeder äussern.
allerdings darf auch der, der dann eine gegenmeinung hat, sie frei äussern, oder ?

fakt ist, die meisten, die über aoc lästern, jammern, flamen, haben entweder hardware aus der steinzeit
(was nicht schlimm ist, aber dann kann ich aktuelle spiele eben nicht spielen), begehen einen anwenderfehler
nach dem anderen (grafikeinstellungen verändern sollte schon ein "normaler vorgang" sein) oder haben das
spiel nicht mal gespielt - trotzdem reissen sie hier ihr maul auf und machen das spiel schlecht.
das nennt man dann aber nicht meinung, das ist dir auch klar, oder ?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasvan (1. Juni 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> "faschistoid" ????  hast dus nicht ne nummer kleiner ???
> eine meinung ist etwas schönes, jeder hat eine und in unserem land darf sie auch jeder äussern.
> allerdings darf auch der, der dann eine gegenmeinung hat, sie frei äussern, oder ?
> 
> ...



Tja, jeder darf seine Meinung sagen. Soweit erstmal schön und richtig. Was aber hier abgeht, ist , dass Leute  sich direkt mit der Person auseinander setzen und nicht mit der Meinung. Jemand, dessen meinung so furchtbar böse ist.........
Da werden screens als "Hey, ich hab xy getroffen.."
Zu welchem Zweck? Zum Niedermachen. Warum? Weil er, obwohl er das Spiel spielt, ne negative Meinung darüber hat.

Ne Meinung, die ich in grossen Teilen, bei weitem nicht in allen ,akzeptabel finde. Vor allem manche Begründungen , die direkt Fakten von AoC und Funcom betreffen.

Mir ist die Person egal. Mir ist in einer Diskussion jede Person egal, ich konzentriere mich auf die Meinung. 

Bei einigen hier hab ich das Gefühl, noch etwas Lernbedarf bezüglich den Umgang mit Meinungen zu haben .


----------



## Sugandhalaya (1. Juni 2008)

Kurzdiagnose (oder für das WoW-Lokateam: KurzStandbildNase):

Netskater fühlte sich persönlich angegriffen, wurde beleidigend, fing an mir und mich zu verwechseln. Dann schaute er ins eine Kristallkugel (Restposten bei Thomas Phillips) und prophezeite uns, dass in 3-4 Wochen, wenn wir 80 sind, die Kinnlade der Schwerkraft nachgeben wird und ihren Weg gen Boden findet. Und seit 3...4...5...ach was weiß ich...seit Anfang an philosophiert er darüber, dass nach 20 Ende im gelände ist. Zudem fängt er an...er, der HdRO-Fanboy...WoW zu vergöttern und in seinem Feldzug sogar schon Anti-AoC-Links in seine Signatur zu pappen.

Was sagt uns das?

Ohne persönlich oder beleidigend zu werden, Netskaterchen, aber du bist ein armes Würstchen mit argen Defiziten im persönlichkeitsbereich...von der Fähigkeit zum Argumentieren und logischem Denken ganz zu schweigen!

Aber: Du unterhälst uns gut...solche Trolle lieben wir *kugel* 

Aber du solltest dichs chämen, dass du hier bestimmte Personen aus irhen Särgen lockst *auf den Son Goku deuten tu*

LG

Ich


----------



## Benborus (1. Juni 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> Kurzdiagnose (oder für das WoW-Lokateam: KurzStandbildNase):
> 
> Netskater fühlte sich persönlich angegriffen, wurde beleidigend, fing an mir und mich zu verwechseln. Dann schaute er ins eine Kristallkugel (Restposten bei Thomas Phillips) und prophezeite uns, dass in 3-4 Wochen, wenn wir 80 sind, die Kinnlade der Schwerkraft nachgeben wird und ihren Weg gen Boden findet. Und seit 3...4...5...ach was weiß ich...seit Anfang an philosophiert er darüber, dass nach 20 Ende im gelände ist. Zudem fängt er an...er, der HdRO-Fanboy...WoW zu vergöttern und in seinem Feldzug sogar schon Anti-AoC-Links in seine Signatur zu pappen.
> 
> ...




Alles schön für dich.

Wäre das AoC halbwegs so gut wie WoW gewesen, gäbs den Thread garnicht. Netskater hat ihn nicht eröffnet.


----------



## Vallar (1. Juni 2008)

ob aoc gut ist oder nicht ist doch echt geschmackssache!!!! wie die leute hier für den gesamten rest der welt entscheiden wollen ob ein game gut oder schlecht ist...

manche fanden oblivion zb. extrem geil, ich fands voll langweilig... und? ich hab auch nicht gleich jedem meine meinung aufgedrängt und überall rumposaunt: 

OMG WTF oblivion SUXX, drecks kackgame, holts euch nicht!!!!

das muss doch nicht sein... lasst die leute halt ihr "scheiß" aoc zocken wenns denen gefällt, kann euch doch echt am gesäß vorbei gehen...


----------



## Terratec (1. Juni 2008)

Sorry, dass ich so blöd offtopic frage, aber: Was ist denn so Schlimmes nach Level 20? Soweit ich weiß, ist Maxlvl 80, also was is da der große Unterschied, zu lvl 10 usw. o0? Und ja ich habe AoC nie gespielt, zocke WoW, und werde wahrscheinlich zu WAR wechseln, aber bitte, verschont mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmJaY (1. Juni 2008)

KA was so schlimm sein soll nach Level 20.Einiege fandens wohl Schade das danach kaum noch Sprachausgabe vorhanden war aber das war ja von vorneherein klar.Nach level 20 hast du mehrere Gebiete und wirst langsam ans Crafting herangeführt.

Ich bin jetzt level 51 und mir machts noch Spaß.

@ Vallar 

So seh ich das auch.Ich spiele was mir spaß macht und ich kann diesen Feldzug nicht verstehen.Wenn jemand dieses Spiel net mag ist das Ok ist doch seine Meinung aber warum müssen Lügen verbreitet werden und warum wird der Versuch unternommen andere davon abzuhalten?


----------



## bockert (1. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Da habt ihrs dann schwarz auf weiß....so dämliche Lügen wie LOOTBUG = google wow lootbug



is schön und gut wenn du diesen bug nicht hast , oder noch nie gesehen hast. Aber ich mus dir leider wiedersprechen es gibt diesen "dämlichen LOOTBUG"  ob du das glauben willst oder nicht!


so long


----------



## Vallar (1. Juni 2008)

ich glaub manche überlegen auch garnicht warum sie es tun, ist so eine art unbedachte situation..in etwa als würde man "guten morgen" sagen..das tut man sozusagen auch ganz automatisch ohne zu überlegen ob der morgen überhaupt gut ist...^^

naja KA wie ich das beschreiben soll..manchmal ertappe ich mich selber dabei wie ich so sachen daherrede die eigentlich total unwichtig sind oder gar niemanden interessieren..ich hab auch ne menge mitteilungsbedürfnis ^^ allerdings versteh ich diese komplett negative einstellung nicht. leute, ihr macht euch doch selbst das leben so schwer wenn ihr die ganze zeit nur daherredet..es interessiert einfach niemanden ^^ seht es ein, genauso anders rum..es interessiert kaum jemanden wie toll ihr aoc findet und das es ja sooo viel besser als wow ist.. keine der jeweils anderen fraktion wird jetzt aufhören ihr game zu zocken und wechseln... naja ich hab manchmal das gefühl das ich hier gegen eine wand aus ignoranten mitteilungsbedürftigen rede ^^ ( soll jetzt keine beleidigung sein, aber seht euch doch mal selbst eure kommentare an.. ihr bekriegt euch wegen einem thema wo es nix zu bekriegen gibt. ist ja schlimm^^)


----------



## Benborus (1. Juni 2008)

> Sorry, dass ich so blöd offtopic frage, aber: Was ist denn so Schlimmes nach Level 20? Soweit ich weiß, ist Maxlvl 80, also was is da der große Unterschied, zu lvl 10 usw. o0? Und ja ich habe AoC nie gespielt, zocke WoW, und werde wahrscheinlich zu WAR wechseln, aber bitte, verschont mich



Bis 20 war das Spiel echt gut, schnell fix ect. danach merkte ich wie die anderen auch, das Spiel ist einfach unfertig,
selbst die Mobs die bis LvL 20 immer gut reagiert haben, machen ihre Faxen.



> is schön und gut wenn du diesen bug nicht hast , oder noch nie gesehen hast. Aber ich mus dir leider wiedersprechen es gibt diesen "dämlichen LOOTBUG" ob du das glauben willst oder nicht!



Ich wäre froh wenn ich in AoC den Bug hätte, in WoW hab ich den nie gesehen.

Aber was ich bis jetzt von AoC gesehen hab!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_:_ 

Ich versuche Baumwolle zu pflücken geht nicht. Ich frage im Chat was los ist, wird gefixed irgendwann.
Ich komme zum Questgeber, mein Englisch ist nicht uptodate, ich lösch das Quest.
Dann stehe ich beim Questgeber Pvp-Server ok, während ich das Quest lese haut mich ein Schurke um, 2 Schlag = 2 Sekunden. Ok, ist ja ein pvp-server - auch wenn ich nicht verstehe wie ich mich beim Questlesen verteidigen soll.
Ich komme vor die Ini.."hey jungs wo seid ihr, ich seh euch nicht?" - Antwort:"Andere Ini" - ich geh in die Ini, ein lvl 42
hat geladen, die ini ist von 35-45. 3 Lvl 27 sind mit dabei. Trotzdem rocken wir so durch, trotz epischer Einstellung benötigte
die Instanz kein Skill und trotz Größe waren da kaum Mobs drin.

AoC = langweilig, ich lass es auch sein und verabschiede mich aus diesem Thread.

In diesem Sinne *WoW FTW- BTW-HFTW^^* 

Ich gönne euch natürlich AoC, hat was für sich..wenn ich auch nicht weiß wo - bis 80 macht mir das kein Spaß.


----------



## Grizzla (1. Juni 2008)

Benborus schrieb:


> Bis 20 war das Spiel echt gut, schnell fix ect. danach merkte ich wie die anderen auch, das Spiel ist einfach unfertig,
> selbst die Mobs die bis LvL 20 immer gut reagiert haben, machen ihre Faxen.



Das Spiel richtet sich wie bei World of Warcraft nach der Masse über 60% sind noch im 10-19er Bereich da sie noch die Klassen sich angucken werden etc.
Erst wenn der große Ansturm sich weiter hochlevelt wird es dann auch gefixt.


----------



## sko1970 (2. Juni 2008)

also ich hab aoc angespielt und gemerkt es ist nich für mich gemacht habs verkauft und werd wow weiter zocken

werd auch WAR testen und dann entscheiden

neue sachen haben immer kinderkrankheiten die mit den U- untersuchungen (eltern wissen was ich meine^^) behoben werden

ich jammer nich rum wow is besser weil bla bla bla....!!!!!!!!!!!!

is bei mir reine geschmackssache

mfg


----------



## Markon78 (2. Juni 2008)

sko1970 schrieb:


> also ich hab aoc angespielt und gemerkt es ist nich für mich gemacht habs verkauft und werd wow weiter zocken
> 
> werd auch WAR testen und dann entscheiden
> 
> ...



und um genau das gehts auch....jeder muss für sich selbst entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (2. Juni 2008)

Rasvan schrieb:


> Wenn man den Umgang mit negativen Meinungen zum Game mal zu Grunde legt, bekomm ich aber Angst. Solch teilweise faschistoide und feindliche Hetze gegen Leute mit keiner hypereuphorischen Meinung ...also...naja.
> 
> Armes Vaterland, wenn solche Mitbürger die Norm sind.



*knaaaaaarz* (Oha, mal Sargscharniere ölen..)

Hallo Rasvan,

du sprichst hier von >Netskater<. Netskater ist kein Mensch ohne "hypereuphorische Meinung" sondern ein
hartnäckiger Nachwuchstroll der seit nun 17 Seiten nicht akzeptieren kann, daß sich in einem Age-of-Conan
Forum Age-of-Conan Spieler und/oder Interessierte treffen, das Spiel mögen (oha!) und es natürlich wenig
fein finden, wenn er mit der Ausdauer einer Aufziehpuppe "BUGS BUGS SCHE*SSE HYPE WOW WOW" schreit.

Das ist ähnlich dämlich wie den vierzigsten "WoW ist doof und langweilig"-Thread im World of Warcraft Forum
zu starten. Feuer frei!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Notwehr. "Faschismus", "Hetze" und "Vaterland" gibts woanders.


----------



## Nelia (2. Juni 2008)

Ich würd gern ein paar HD Gameplay Scenen sehen. Macht mal welche x).


----------



## rendezvous. (2. Juni 2008)

OMG, warum hated ihr gegen Blizz und Co. erfreud euch doch das es sowas wie AOC gibt und flamed nicht einfach. Das spiel brauch Zeit und wird sich entwickeln. Dann will ich dich ganzen Hater sehen wie sie vor lauter Sabber ihren Mund nich zu bekommen.

Und wenns euch nicht gefällt schenkt den Acc eurer Oma und zockt WoW.


Seriously rendezevous


----------



## Das Vio (2. Juni 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Yup, genau. Mein WoW zu Anfang sah so aus:
> - Zonenwechsel = öfters Fehler #132
> - Alt-Tab = jedesmal Fehler #132
> - Halbe Stadt rennt im Kreis -> "Disconnected from Server", Reconnect -> World Server is not active
> ...



ich wollte gerade sagen, mh ich muss ein anderes World of Warcraft gespielt haben, aber nein, mh da waren noch die gruppenanzeigebugs, mitglied tot, lebend tot lebend, an sich nur nervig anzusehen, mh prob war nur ich konnte die nicht heilen, Euer Ziel ist Tod!!!!^^

also fing ich damals doch das richtige game an^^


----------



## Petroo (2. Juni 2008)

Meine Güte..
Ich saß gestern Abend vorm Pc und hab mir wirklich alle Seiten nach und nach durchgelesen...und musste mich einfach anmelden um folgendes loszuwerden

Netskater du bist irgendwie der lächerlichste nervigste Forentroll denn ich JE "kennenlernen" durfte...
Man kann all deine Posts zusammenfassen und in 2 Wörtern wiedergeben, und trifft dabei den Inhalt genau, "Bla Bla".
Du "Argumentierst" garnicht...sondern stellst eine Behauptung auf kopierst Links rein und sagst "BASTA so ist das!!!"
Dabei vergisst du vollkommen das WoW 3 Jahre alt ist und Age of Conan grade erst released wurde.
Beschimpfst alle als AoCKreischer und wirfst den Leuten vor sie würden WoW hassen bla bla bla bla.
Weißt du was?
Bleib bei deinem Spiel, poste hier einfach nichts mehr rein (AoC ist ja das buggyste Game ever mit den meisten leeren Versprechungen, dem schlechtesten Support und dem miesesten Endgame Content der MMORPG Geschichte----Dabei ist es grade mal eine Woche draußen), und werd glücklich.
Und wir werden glücklich ohne dich.

Du hast den TOTALEN Durchblick du ober Checker! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (2. Juni 2008)

Oh mein Gott! Ich glaube wir befinden uns in einem Teufelskreis.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (3. Juni 2008)

Schönes Bild...und so zutreffend...das Gesicht erinenrt mich an meinen morgendlichen Blick in den Spiegel.


----------



## Nelia (3. Juni 2008)

Geiles Bild ^^.


----------



## Netskater (3. Juni 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> Schönes Bild...und so zutreffend...das Gesicht erinenrt mich an meinen morgendlichen Blick in den Spiegel.



jo spammt mal weiter, es haben übrigens neben mir hier X andere gesagt AoC NEIN DANKE und bitte keine Spielvergleiche mehr - obwohl ich fand die gut-....
AoC ist etwas für Anfänger die sich an Grafik, bunte Bilder erfreuen können.

Der Link in meiner Signatur führt hier im Thread zu meiner Kernaussage.

Winke und viel Spass beim flamen und Bilder machen.


----------



## Shênya (3. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> jo spammt mal weiter, es haben übrigens neben mir hier X andere gesagt AoC NEIN DANKE und bitte keine Spielvergleiche mehr - obwohl ich fand die gut-....
> AoC ist etwas für Anfänger die sich an Grafik, bunte Bilder erfreuen können.
> 
> Der Link in meiner Signatur führt hier im Thread zu meiner Kernaussage.
> ...



Das einzige Problem ist, dass Du keine Kernaussage hast. Wie ignorant kann man nur sein. Du würdest Dich besser mal daran halten Deine sinnlosen Posts zu unterlassen und wenn man schon konstruktive Kritik an Dir übt diese auch mal zu dementieren oder wenigstens Stellung dazu zu nehmen. Aber nein der liebe Herr Netskater weiss ja über alles bestens Bescheid. Ihm kann man ja nix mehr beibringen.

Aber ich freue mich echt darüber, dass Du Dich endlich verziehst.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (3. Juni 2008)

AoC ist für Leute, die sich an Grafik und bunten Bildern erfreuen? Öhm verstehe ich beides nicht...ein Spiel ohne Grafik wäre...öhm...Pong?`Und wenn du AoC als Paradies für Fans bunter Bilder ansiehst, wa sist dann WoW? Der Dealer für die Junkies?


----------



## Petroo (4. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> jo spammt mal weiter, es haben übrigens neben mir hier X andere gesagt AoC NEIN DANKE und bitte keine Spielvergleiche mehr - obwohl ich fand die gut-....
> AoC ist etwas für Anfänger die sich an Grafik, bunte Bilder erfreuen können.
> 
> Der Link in meiner Signatur führt hier im Thread zu meiner Kernaussage.
> ...


Ey wie kann man nur so ingorant und forentroll mäßig sein!?
Du hast noch immer nicht auf EINEN Post geantwortet wo du kritisiert wirst
aufgrund deiner ignoranten und einfach kindischen art!

Ey raffse das nich?
Wenns dir nicht gefällt dann schreib hier nicht rein!
Wir wissens alle, der große Netskater mag kein AoC 
NA FEIN DANN POSTE HIER NICHT REIN!
Deine Meinung äußern...pah...du kannst nichtmal argumentieren sondern nur beleidigen

Und ich gebe keinen müden Cent auf deine Kindische Signatur!


----------



## etmundi (4. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ich habe eine Funktion gefunden die nicht auf der DVD-Hülle beschrieben war.
Zu meinem Erstaunen musste ich feststellen, es ging.


Es hat funktioniert!
Abonnement kündigen
Ihr Abonnement wurde gekündigt

Also doch nicht alles mit Bugs versehen
Respekt an alle die sich das antun für 15€ im Monat.


----------



## Neolus (4. Juni 2008)

also meine Meinung ist das viele sich das spiel doch einfach ein bischen schöner reden als es ist, vielleicht ist es auch nur so weil es alles neu ist oder eine verkrampfte abwehrhaltung herscht?!?

Ich finde das das spiel *ZUR ZEIT* keine 50 euro wert ist selbst wenn ich dafür 3 monate kostenlos spielen könnte!

Warum?

Ganz einfach weil das Spiel schon irgendwie in einem Betazustand ist!!!

Wenn ich es nicht mal schaffe mit einem Freund eine Gruppe aufzumachen weil diese Grundlegende Funktion noch an allen ecken und Kanten verbuggt ist dann ärgert mich das einfach. 
Ich denke mal das es im Gegensatz zur Grafik nicht so schwer sein kann das zu programieren.

Dann ist es schon etwas merkwürdig wenn ich alle 10 lvl mal ein neues item finde welches mal anders aussieht als die anderen 100 die ich davor gefunden habe. Schön bei jedem 20sten ist mal der ein oder andere stat besser oder schlechter.
Wenn ich dagegen bei anderen mmos vergleiche habe ich noch keine derart schlechten erfahrungen gemacht.

Klar gibt es in jedem MMO bugs, liegt vielleicht daran das ein mmo nie fertig wird??!! schon mal überlegt. Ob bei wow, Hdro,FFXI,DAOC sowie auch aoc.....

Also ich fand es auch spannend als ich das spiel installiert habe, einen charakter erstellt und eingeloggt habe.
Ich war wie im Rausch als ich diese Grafikpracht sah. Auch spielte sich das so anders mit den ganzen kombos.
Die Quests waren alle schön vertont und sogar verknüpft. Die Hintergrundmusik machte mir gänsehaut. Alles war stimmig und dann.....

...dann kam ich aus dem startgebiet. Es brach ein Stück der atmosphäre ab. Ich questete mich durchs 1. gebiet außerhalb der insel. Fand die Quests noch ganz gut. Dann ging ich ins 2. gebiet. Nunja wie soll ich sagen, die Umgebung sah immer noch toll aus aber die ganzen Quests waren irgendwie gleich gestaltet. Nichts neues, nur das der Gegner anders hieß.
Je weiter man dann richtun lvl 80 lvlt desto unmotivierter wird man irgendwie. 
In einem Spiel wo man bis lvl 80 lvlt(was nur von ca. 1% in einer woche erreicht ist)kann man nicht sagen das das spiel mit 80 anfängt also sollte man sich dort auch mehr mühe geben.
Und kommt mir nicht mit das spiel ist neu bla bla es werden bald neue quests reingepatcht ja aber die bestehenden verbessern sich garantiert nicht!

Aber das ist alles nichts im Vergleich zum Crafting! Ich war natürlich auch darauf neugierig und konnte es kaum erwarten.
Als ich ankam bekomme ich erstmal ne dumme quest die da hieß sammel 20 von diesem und diesem und diesem und diesem......
Ok dacht ich mir, probier ich mal aus.....ein halben tag später hatte ich dann immer noch nicht alle 20 zusammen oO. 
Da es nur 3 Gebiete gibt die zwar instanziert sind, sind natürlich sehr viele leute die bei den gleichen Resurcen campen. 
Dann aber 10 min zu warten bis sich 1 resurce aufläd ...da fiel mir die lade auf den boden....absoluter müll.
Meiner meinung nach können sie den ganzen schrott gleich rauspatchen und sich was besseres überlegen. Ich habe noch NIE ein schlechteres craftingsystem in einem spiel gesehen/erlebt!!! (ich kenne mehr als nur wehohweh)

Ich erwarte nicht das ihr eure meinungen ändert aber denkt mal drüber nach ob es wirklich alles so schön ist wie ihr es euch einredet!

Mein persönlicher Fazit ist halt das ich es bereue dieses geld für das spiel ausgegeben zu haben. Klar ist es nicht schrott und entwickelt sich noch und könnte vielleicht irgendwann auch die 10 mio grenze topen aber im moment ist es für mich eine bezahlte beta. Die ersten 20 lvl sind klasse aber danach war der zeitdruck/geldknappheit größer als der wille ein spielbares spiel rauszubringen.

ok ich höre jetzt mal auf sonst wirds noch nen buch^^^

grüße


----------



## Snuff (4. Juni 2008)

Ich denke mir wenige haben sich gedanken darüber gemacht wie sehr es schwer ist in Geschäftsleben, gegenüber einem sozusagenen Monopol
wie WoW zu überleben und eine vielzahl von Spielern anlocken. Da ist es ja klar man muss was neues bringen, wie bei AoC das geniale Kampfsystem, 
was den einmal 1s drücken Jäger bei WoW ungemein interesanter macht.

Abgesehen von diesem Aspekt sollten sich Leute wie : " Blizzard ist ein inbegriff von Perfektion" 
mal gedanken zu machen wie schwer es ist in einem vorbestimmten Zeitrahmen eine größere Menge an Features zu bringen und und und.

WoW hatte zu Release nicht wirklich viel zu bieten und meiner Meinung nach auch jetzt noch nicht wirklich viele Features.
Nur Masse an Gebieten und Items. Punkt. 
AoC dagegen bietet ein Kampfsystem was einzigartig ist und großen spass macht. WoW.... naja einmal klicken bis 70 leveln und items farmen...
seis durch pvp oder durch pve... das wars.

Hier ist der Punkt angelangt wo man sagen kann AoC topt WoW selbst im Endstadium nach 3 Jahren noch.
Klar hat AoC Bugs... WoW hat sie jetzt noch... Und jeder kennt sie unter Exploits. Niemand "kann" behaupten das er nach 3 Jahren nicht auf
einen Bug getroffen ist.

An diejenigen die AoC spielen, lasst euch durch Dumschwätzer nicht eure Meinung ändern.


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Juni 2008)

An Netskater:
Zum Thema "WoW war von Anfang an Perfekt und Bugfrei" -> http://www.mmopatchtimer.com/forums/world-...s-v1-0-0-a.html

Der erste Patch kam fünf Monate nach Release.

Eine Übersicht über Patches und Bugfixes siehst du hier -> http://www.mmopatchtimer.com/forums/world-...&order=desc

Besonders sind die teils heftigen Mac-Bugs zu beachten. Aber in jedem Patch sind auch so ohnehin ständig Anpassungen, Bug Fixes, Modifikationen ...

Also keine Ahnung, wie jemand so ein Brett vor'm Kopf haben kann, wie du. Aber vielleicht machste das ja auch nur zum Spaß, weil ich ehrlich gesagt nicht glauben kann, dass jemand so naiv sein kann.


----------



## Barok (4. Juni 2008)

Nur das WoW als es rauskam ca 4 Jahre her ist. Und AOC neu. Da muss man Bugs schon rausbekommen, da schon jeder verwöhnt ist. Zumindest die schlimmsten.


----------



## Neolus (4. Juni 2008)

@ snuff: Also deine Argumentation ist echt miserabell. 

Zu sagen das man bei wow ständig 1 taste drückt im gegensatz zu aoc wo man halt diese kombos ausführt ist totaler schwachsinn.
Auch bei wow drückt man viele knöpfe wenn man seine klasse gut spielen will. Genauso wie man bei aoc mehr tasten drückt wenn man dort seinen char gut spielen will.

Deine Aussage ist einfach nur beleidigend und hat nichts mit der wirklichkeit zu tun.

Meine eigene stellungnahme habe ich ja bereits gepostet und auch gründe genannt warum ich so denke, aber einfach wow schlecht zu machen und aoc dafür ins rechte licht zu rücken ist nicht wirklich sehr schön.

Und nochmal zu den bugs...ES GIBT KEIN MMO OHNE BUGS!! Wird es auch nie geben also ist die diskusion darüber total belanglos.


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (4. Juni 2008)

(Andara) schrieb:


> ...
> Von Quests braucht man nicht anzufangen, Balance bei den Klassen auch nicht...
> ...
> http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/patchnotes/



Ich liebe das Balance Thema .... "mimimi ich bekomme Klasse XY ned down, patcht mich und nerft alles andere ....."
Gehts mal wieder um die Hexer? Haben ihre Konterklasse also kein Grund zum whinen .... Selbst Dudu's in Kombi mit Warri/Hexern sind machbar. Wenn man's ned schafft einfach nochmal über den eigenen Skill nachdenken und ggf. dran arbeiten. Es gibt eh immer einen der besser ist!


----------



## Neolus (5. Juni 2008)

nein Storcrawler... es geht hier eher um die balance bei aoc und die ist wirklich nicht gut im moment. Aber das wird noch.
Und wow ist sie auch nicht so 100%ig ok aber das ist ein anderes thema und viele flamen wirklich nur rum.


----------



## Mayroi (5. Juni 2008)

ja die balance ist echt net gut wenn lvl 20er lvl 11er auf hellsand killen^^ habta scho recht^^

und der char ist nur so gut balanciert wie sein spieler hier und da wird ja au no bisschen gewerkelt an den balances^^

aber es gibt sogar hexer die es schaffen mit t4 600dps zu fahren oder im heiß geliebten wow dmg schwanz vergleicho meter auf platz 5 zu sein


----------



## Vallar (5. Juni 2008)

> Hi,
> 
> ich habe eine Funktion gefunden die nicht auf der DVD-Hülle beschrieben war.
> Zu meinem Erstaunen musste ich feststellen, es ging.
> ...



ganz ehrlich..es interessiert doch keine sau das du dein abo gekündigt hast.... wieso müssen die leute hier jeglichen scheiß reinposten? ich könnte ja anfangen demnächst davon zu erzählen wie mein morgendlicher stuhlgang so aussah..aber das würde hier denke ich mal genaus wenige interessieren wie das du aoc oder sonstewas beendet hast...

ich bin dafür den thread zu schließen!

/close


----------



## Snuff (5. Juni 2008)

@ Neolus
Du hast recht das nur eine Taste drücken übertrieben war.
Mir ist es halt augefallen als ich bei AoC im niedrigeren Level mit ähnlicher Klasse (wobei es eigentlich Falsch ist die Klassen zu vergleichen),
einfach bei mobs mehr zu tun hatte als im Vergleich bei WoW. Ich selber habe sehr lange WoW gespielt und musste feststellen das jede Klasse
im Endcontent genug, z.B. im Raid, zu tun hat, es jedoch einige Situationen gibt wo dies nicht zutrifft. Ob das bei AoC auch der Fall sein wird kann 
man jedoch nicht sagen.




> Ja, Netskater ist wirklich ein Vollpfosten. Sorry. Aber selbst über PN schreibt er so'n Schmarrn und packt dich dann auf Igno.



Und ja das mit Netskater kann ich nur bestätigen, wobei ich nicht für Ban bin, da es schon ein wenig Lustig ist und man ja immer etwas zum Lachen
braucht um Situationen wie diese mit einem Schmunzeln im Gesicht beenden zu können.

Meiner Meinung nach ist WoW ein sehr gutes Spiel über die Jahre *geworden*,
und in AoC steckt auch ein großes potential.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leider ist wow langsam halt einfach "ausgelutscht".


----------



## Turican (5. Juni 2008)

Snuff schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist WoW ein sehr gutes Spiel über die Jahre *geworden*,




Falsch.
WoW war schon in der Beta um Welten besser als es AoC jemals sein wird,egal in welchen Bereich.


----------



## Nagroth (5. Juni 2008)

Turican = Netskater = WOW


----------



## Thadeus (5. Juni 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Falsch.
> WoW war schon in der Beta um Welten besser als es AoC jemals sein wird,egal in welchen Bereich.




Und wieder ein sehr "Geistreiches" Post von Turican...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hast mal wieder für ne algemeine Belustigung gesorgt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frankdakrank (5. Juni 2008)

Hi leutz , Will euch ja nicht zu sehr enttäuschen aber das war doch Anfang an klar das AoC ne Enttäuschung wird :>*fg*  kurz gesagt das des Flopt konnte man sich doch eigentlich scho denken  das wie Mit Wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn die Programierer die sich bei Blizzard verpisst haben ihr Game Fertig Haben und Release ist Kann Wow auch einpacken Egal ob WOW - BC oder Wow WOTLK zu der zeit aktuel ist dann kann Blizzard einpacken ^^  die jungs haben UC OG TB IF SW usw designed und machen nun Nen Eigenes Game das kann ja nur IMBA werden ^^ bin selber Wow´ler hab 2 70er und zocke mir grade den dritten hoch aber Das Game wird Alles Vorheriege übertreffen zu weit aus mehr als 100%  mein beilied alle den die AoC gekauft haben und nicht inner Beta testen konnten habs beim Kollegen der Beta key hat/hatte angespielt und naja meiner meinung nach Stumpf ^^  das gleiche wie Überall misionen/quests wie auch immer erfüllen einen auf Barbar machen und metzeln :> da kannsch auch nen neuen 70er leveln xD (Wow BC) macht mehr spaß  so viel on mir dazu Schön tag noch ^^

MFG Frankdakrank lv 70 Schurke Blackhand [Gilde:] TeRrøR HuNtEr ClAn 
       Ihityoudown lv 70 Hunter Blackhand [Gilde:] TeRrøR HuNtEr ClAn 
       Æime lv 56 Twink Magier Blackhand [Gilde:] TeRrøR HuNtEr ClAn


----------



## Frankdakrank (5. Juni 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Falsch.
> WoW war schon in der Beta um Welten besser als es AoC jemals sein wird,egal in welchen Bereich.






Turican Voll und Ganz meine Meinung und Leutz es ist einfach so Wow , Wow BC ist einfach besser als AoC jemals war / sein wird und das liegt nicht nur am Game selber oder dem feedback der spieler xD das liegt anne Programierer die bei AoC mit gemacht haben waren halt Flop und bei Wow TOP   ich Sage nur PEACE OUT BILL ROPER !!! BEST Programer EVER EXIST!!   ^^


----------



## Skillorius (5. Juni 2008)

ihr habt voll einen Laufen ... dieser Threat hat leider das so gut beginnende Ziel verfehlt.


----------



## Hamstax (5. Juni 2008)

Irgendwie erinnert mich der Thread hier an Starwars.

Nein, nein nicht wegen der Leute die hier posten, bei denen man meinen könnte, sie hätten unendliche (leere) Weiten zwischen den Ohren.

Eher dieser Zweikampf AoC gegen WoW.

Aber dazu ein kleiner Rückblick wie alles anfing.

Damals, im Jahre 2002, erblickte das kleine beschauliche Dark Age of Camelot das Licht der Onlinewelt.
Zu dieser Zeit gab es zwar schon andere MMO's, jedoch war DAoC anders.
Der PvP Content fesselte über Jahre viele Spieler.

Doch dieser Ruhm in dem noch unbekannten Terretorium der Onlinewelten, teilte sich DAoC eine zeitlang mit friedlichen MMO's wie Shadowbane, Silkroad, UO, etc...

Doch 2005 glaube ich war es soweit, das die heile Welt der gesitteten Onlinespiele von, ich nenne sie einfach mal feindseeliger Weise "Wannabe Pro Laserguns Pew-Pew Ownage Kiddies" aus dem Bereich Counter-Strike / UT 2004 infiltriert wurde.
Wir kennen dieses Experiment unter dem  Namen WoW.

In DAoC konnte man nicht mit Items posen. Auch nicht mit der Zeit, wie lange und oft man online war.
Das war alles bedeutungslos. Einzig und alleine im Kampf Spieler gegen Spieler, Stammgruppe gegen Stammgruppe oder Zerg gegen Zerg wurden die digitalen Kräfte gemessen.

WoW ging einen anderen Weg. Warum auch nicht? Die Spieler die sich für WoW interessierten hatten eh noch keine vernünftigen Erfahrungen gemacht, was ein MMO ist.
Also in Diablo2 Manier ordenltich viele Items und Bosse hingehauen, damit der digitale Penis auf Rekordgröße anschwellen konnte.
Durch die simpel gestrickten und zeitbasierenden Aufgaben, war WoW sehr schnell sehr beliebt.
Mehr Zeit -> Mehr Items -> Mehr Mehr Mehr

Da DAoC mittlerweile in die Jahre kam und durch die von Mythic verbrochenen Addons totgehyped wurde, starb es nach und nach.

Ein paar Spieler machen nichts, ein paar spielten trotzdem weiter und ein paar gingen zu WoW um ihre Zeit zu vertreiben.

Doch eines War in WoW für nahezu jeden DAoC Spieler ein Dorn im Auge.
Ein lieblos dahingeklatschtes Arena PVP System, nach dem Schere Stein Papier Prinzip.

Kein Anspruch, nur Items und Setup. Wieder wie im PvE: Mehr Zeit -> Mehr Items

WoW ist ein Zeitfresser. Wer etwas anderes sagt hat keine Ahnung oder leugnet, dass er sein Real-life bereits längts im To-do Ordner auf seiner Festplatte vergammeln lässt.

Vor 2 Jahren wurde AoC angekündigt. Da vielen DAoC Spielern klar war, dass die schöne Welt rund um Albion, Hibernia und Midgard nicht ewig bestehen würde, wurden viele hellhörig.

Wie wild stürtze man sich auf die Betaanmeldungen. Gilden organisierten sich, dass man sich in AoC wiederträfe.

Bis zum 23. war es relativ ruhig.
Die Betaspieler haben bugs gejagt, mehr als die Mobs für die jeweiligen Quests und
die EA Kunden, wovon sicherlich viele WoW Spieler waren, meckerten jedoch bereits das es so verbugt wäre.

Warum ich diese Behauptung aufstelle, begründe ich an dieser Stelle:

WoW ist ja das Lieblingskind von Blizzard und eben solche Sorgen mit allen Mitteln dafür, das sich 10 Millionen Leute möglichts wohl fühlen. Von mühsam nachgeschobenen Content, über lang und breit angekündigte Addons, bis zu goldenem Klopapier für den Allerwertesten.

Daher behaupte ich, dass es vorallem die DAoC Spieler waren, die den AoC Release locker sahen und immernoch locker sehen.
Wir haben 6 Jahre lang unter schlechtem Balancing, Addonverwüstung, bescheuerten Contentpatches, Lags, bescheidener Infopolitik und Patchwillkür leiden müssen.
Ganz einfach: Wir sind abgehärtet. Ein paar Questbugs hier oder ein bissi grinden dort. Kein Problem. Wir haben schon vor 6 Jahren von 1-50 gegrindet durchweg, weil die Quests einfach meschugge waren.

Wir spielen AoC nicht weil wir Items jagen wollen. Um Gottes Willen nein! Da wäre Diablo 2 besser, da es kompletter ist als WoW je war. Wir wollen unsere PvP Komponente wieder. Einfach ein großteils von PvE losgelöstes Hau-den-Lukas Spiel.

Jetzt da die erste US-(Pro-Gamer)-Gilde anfängt die Raidbosse zu farmen, fängt direkt das Itemgeheule an.

"Fünününününününü,.... die Raidgilden werden im PvP voll IMBA sein eh. Haben ja nur krasse Epics,... [insert blabla here]...."

Aber, aber kleine Kinder. Alles wird gut.
Eventuell sollte man verschiedenen Spielern den Effekt dieses schönen Craftingsystems mal erklären.
Es ist nicht wie in WoW, im dem Crafter X das Item Y (z.B. der Weltenroxx0r 2000 von Imba-Boss 145523 from Hell) von Spieler Z pushed, damit dieser richtig krass im PvP Anfänger köpfen kann.

Dieses System ist erstens, simpel und zweitens sehr grenzdebil gehalten.

Im AoC wird der Großteil übers Craften gehen. Jeder baut sich beim Crafter seines Vertrauens eine Ausrüstung nach seinen persönlichen Vorlieben zusammen. Kein Gefarme, Keine Zeitverschwendung. Nur konkret sagen was man will.

Zudem sollte man hinzufügen, dass das PvE System in AoC wie zu DAoC Zeiten mit Tank&Spank funktioniert und das ist schön so.

Simpel umzergen, bissi Spaß haben, aber bitte so shcnell wie möglich zurück ins PvP.

Hatte eben nur das Gefühl verschiedene Dinge einfach mal ansprechen zu müssen.
Viele haben in diesem Thread ständig versucht vergleiche von WoW zu AoC zu ziehen.
Wer unbedingt WoW Vergleiche braucht soll zu Warhammer gehen. 
Das wird Mythics krampfhafter Versuch Blizzard Marktanteile abzugraben.

Funcom hat das richtige gemacht und sich die 500.000 Spieler von DAoC geangelt.
Schaut euch doch nur mal auf den Servern um.
Alleine auf Asura sind 95% DAoCler.
Jeder kennt jeden. Ein großes Familientreffen.
Aber wehe man sagt, dass man von WoW kommt. ^^

AoC ist für mich DAoC 2. Einfach weil es vom Spielgefühl, Grafik, PvP und Style dem sehr Nahe kommt.

Daher ist es unsinnig darüber zu fachsimpeln warum AoC gut oder schlecht ist.

Jedes Spiel ist nur sogut wie seine Anhängerschaft.
Ich für meinen Teil spiele sehr sehr gerne AoC, weil es eine Leichtigkeit vermittelt.
Nichts gezwungenes, einfach relaxed spielen.
Die angenehme Community tut sein übriges.

Mir ist bewusst das durch mienen Post viele direkt mit unzähligen Flameposts kontern werden.
Das ist durchaus gewollt.

Dieses AoC Forum auf dieser Seite ist sowieso das Honigglas im Bienenstock. Wehe man öffnet es....

Wie dem auch sei.

Just my 2 cents

Gruß Hamsta ( 57er Barbar auf Asura <Vendetta> )


----------



## Theroas (5. Juni 2008)

20! 20! 20 Seiten! Dann wird dieser Thread episch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und mit Frankdakrank haben wir auch schon wieder einen neuen Tiefpunkt:
Im AoC Forum die schönsten WoW Vergleiche anstellen und schon wenige Minuten
später zu weniger Flames auffordern. Das macht natürlich Sinn.

_BEST Programer EVER EXIST!! ^^ - *ihrkindergartenstyler* *fg**g**hust*_


Noch Fragen?


----------



## Skillorius (5. Juni 2008)

Der Post von Hamstax auf Seite 18 der Letzte ist echt sehenswert , das ist das beste was ich hier je gelesen habe ... er sollte ein buch schreiben ! er spricht mir aus der seele ^^


----------



## Theroas (5. Juni 2008)

Skillorius schrieb:


> Der Post von Hamstax auf Seite 18 der Letzte ist echt sehenswert , das ist das beste was ich hier je gelesen habe ... er sollte ein buch schreiben ! er spricht mir aus der seele ^^



Absolut. Und sehr hitzeresistent!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

20!


----------



## Hamstax (5. Juni 2008)

danke fürs lob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skillorius (5. Juni 2008)

ja hast echt gut geschrieben ... sehr gut !


----------



## Arthorhas (5. Juni 2008)

MF2888 schrieb:


> Der vergleich mit WoW(3 Jahre+Addon) und Age of Conan( 5 Tage Online) ist sehr wohl zulässig. Nichts mit Äpfel und Birnen geschwafel. Man nehme an eine neues Automobil Unternehmen will sich am Markt etablieren. Dieses Unternehmen baut Autos ohne ABS, Servo Lenkung und Airbags und den ganzen anderen schnick schnack. Meint ihr dann ist es ok heutzutage ein Auto auf Trabbi Niveau raus zu bringen anstatt eines mit heutigen Techniken? Nur weil dieses Unternehmen neu gestartet ist darf man ihnen verzeihen das ihre Produkte nicht zeitgemäs sind? Nein, dieses Unternehmen wird untergehen.
> 
> WAS sagt uns das? Ein Age of Conan muss die Standarts des heutigen MMORPGS implementieren um überhaupt konkurenzfähig zu sein. WAs nicht ist kann ja noch werden. Man hoffe auf Patches und zwar möglichst schnell.



Unter dem Gesichtpunkt der Technik hast du sicherlich recht aber bei Software wie diesem Spiel kannst du das nicht vollkommen damit vergleichen. Das ist ein Vergleich eigentlich wie du ihn ausschließen magst.

Versuche mal selbst am Markt bestehende Softwareprodukte wie sie zum Beispiel auch in der Warenwirtschaft eingesetzt werden in einem Unternehmen zu migrieren dann weisst du auch was ich meine. Es ist unmöglich hier dies soweit zu führen das diese ohne nachträglicher Nacharbeiten, Patchs oder anderem möglich ist, es ist schier unmöglich alle Varianten dort im vorhinein im Sandkastenprinzig zu testen oder auch einfach nicht im Kosten/Nutzen Verhältnis. Zudem kenne ich kein einziges Softwareprodukt was nicht nachträglich gepatcht werden musste oder sollte, selbst Unix hatte solch eine Zeit hinter sich zu bringen.

Wenn du Produkte haben magst die weniger diesem anheim fallen dann findest du diese höchstens bei Spielekonsolen, aber auch mit den dort gegebenen Techniken die eine solche Konsole hergeben. Und genau dies macht es den Entwicklern auch einfach: Eine Technik in den Geräten und nicht das 1000fache davon in den verschiedensten Kombis.

Aber wie du sagst: Was nicht ist kann ja noch werden. Man hoffe auf Patches und zwar möglichst schnell.

Also lassen wir dem ganzen auch bitte die Zeit bis Micro... ähem Funcom sein SP1 bringt, erst dann kann man einen ersten richtigen Vergleich ziehen. Aktuell kann man eigentlich nur den Unterbau bewerten... was kann die Engine die bei welchem Game eingesetzt wird, alles andere ist das was man daraus macht, und da haben natürlich die, die ihr Produkt schon lange im Markt haben so oder so erst mal die besseren Karten, zumindest wenn sie auch die Zeit dazu genutzt haben.

Was das Auto angeht, ja ich kenne diese Argumentation... wenn ich ein Auto hab möchte ich mich reinsetzen und los fahren. Bedenke aber auch das dieses Auto dich nicht überall hinbringen kann. Nicht nur das Auto ist entscheidend, auch die Straße auf der du fährst und die liegt nicht im Ermessen des Autobauers (folglich Provider, Technik bei dem User-PC, usw.).

Aber der Markt wird letztendlich entscheiden was daraus wird, und das Produkt hat das Potenzial das viel daraus werden kann. Und ja, ich denke auch das das Produt etwas zu früh auf den Markt gekommen ist, aber das hängt eher mit denen zusammen die damit schnell Rendite erzielen wollen, zudem ja im Markt gemunkelt wurde das Funcom Finanziel etwas knapp bemessen war. Aber dann auch lieber so wie jetzt als das es nachher kein AoC mehr gegeben hätte und Funcom als Eurograb in Vergessenheit geraten wäre. Zudem belebt es auch das Geschäft und Blizzard kann dies nur als Anreiz sehen alles daran zu setzen um weiterhin der Marktführer zu bleiben, der er heute ist.


----------



## Snuff (5. Juni 2008)

Also nach dem Post von Hamstax, muss ich mich den anderen anschließen. Genial und perfekt auf den Punkt getroffen.
Dickes Lob an Hamstax.

Und ja, nach:
"Schneesturm(Blizzard) ist der inbegriff von Perfektion...." von Netskater ist er zu einer Persöhnlihkeit geworden, 
dazu will ich sagen Turican und vorallem Frankdakrank..., die sich dem geistigen niveau von Netskater 
anschließen können. Trefft euch doch auf nem geilen PvP - Server bei WoW und macht eure "Schneesturm" Gilde auf, 
um einen eigenen Chat zu bekommen.


----------



## lux88 (5. Juni 2008)

Frankdakrank schrieb:


> Hi leutz , Will euch ja nicht zu sehr enttäuschen aber das war doch Anfang an klar das AoC ne Enttäuschung wird :>*fg*  kurz gesagt das des Flopt konnte man sich doch eigentlich scho denken  das wie Mit Wow
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



man könnte meinen, du hast das alles perfekt inszeniert: Die grammatik, die ausdrucksweise, die infantile wortwahl, die rechtschreibfehler und vor allem die char/gildennamen! Herrlich! Ganz große satire! Du hast aber leider etwas zu stark mit dem geistigen durchfall übertrieben, es war zu durchschaubar, was du darstellen willst 

Oder du bist einfach DER prototyp eines rofldiekkthxlol-kiddys, den niemand in AoC sehen will.

ps: du bist auf meiner strichliste der 59 geistige tiefflieger, der eine beta mit einer demo vergleicht!
pps an hamstax: nach deinem beitrag hätte ich damals im laden lieber zu daoc greifen sollen...


----------



## EmJaY (5. Juni 2008)

@ Hamstax

Der wohl beste Post in diesen Tread voller Scheiße.



> Jedes Spiel ist nur sogut wie seine Anhängerschaft.
> Ich für meinen Teil spiele sehr sehr gerne AoC, weil es eine Leichtigkeit vermittelt.
> Nichts gezwungenes, einfach relaxed spielen.
> Die angenehme Community tut sein übriges.



Dem kann ich einfach nur zustimmen.Was ich mir damals bei WoW Teilweise fürn Stress gemacht habe kann ich heut nimmer verstehen.Man kann bei AoC so locker und Easy levlen ohne sich slebst druck zu machen.Als Entspannung zwischen meinen Levlephase geh ich einfach mal ne Runde nach Poitain sammel Rohstoffe,prügel mich mit anderen um diese und melde mich für nen Minispiel an.Einfach locker und ungezwungen.

Schade das net mehr von deinem Schlag auf Aries spielen, man hat den 23.5 und die folge Tage richtig bemerkt im Spielfeld-Chat.



Achja GO 4 20!!!!


----------



## Badumsaen (5. Juni 2008)

omg, is dieser Thread immer noch offen? Is doch mal langsam gut jetzt^^


----------



## Badumsaen (6. Juni 2008)

Also ich hab mir etz auch mal Hamstax post durchgelesen. Sehr schön geschrieben, und hat größtenteils recht.

Aber von wegen AoC is der indirekte nachfolger von DaoC: Finde ich irgendwie nicht wirklich. Denn soweit angekündigt, wird es in AoC am Ende auf die Gildenkämpfe hinauslaufen, wohin gegen bei WAR es auf die RvR schlachten um die Hauptstädte geht. und soweit ich weiß ist es bei DaoC das selbe Prinzip.

Da kann man eher mutmaßen, dass die DaoC spieler mitlerweile erwachsen sind, und nun ein spiel für erwachsene bevorzugen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topsecret (6. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> >Stand von WoW verglichen wird. Die 3 Jahre, die WoW reifen musste
> 
> so langsam kotz es mich an das jeder was zu WoWs unausgereift sagen will.
> 
> ...



Was fürn Trip hast du dir den geschmissen ??
Ich habe mit WoW erst 2 Monate vor BC angefangen und hatte lange Zeit mit einem Bug zu kämpfen, und selbst nach 4 Wochen war dieser nicht behoben.
Es gibt keine MMORPGS die Bugfrei sind, und man kann auch nicht jeden Bug in 24 Stunden ausmerzen, sowas sind Aussagen im vollen Kopf, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Immer wieder lustig diese absoluten WoW Fanatiker, die sich sofort die Finger in die Ohren stecken und anfangen zu singen, wenn man auch nur versucht die kleinste Kritik zu äußern.
So kleine Lichter, sind meiner Meinung auch ein Bug, also kann WoW nie bugfrei werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long


----------



## Benborus (6. Juni 2008)

AoC *wird *eine Entäuschung:

Hm, das *wird *hätte der TE nichtmal nehmen müssen oder?

Das gepachte Ah braucht auf jeden Fall ein Patch..ups, was mit den vielen anderen patches ist,
die gepatched wurden...werden eventuell auch noch gepachted.

Zumindest habt ihr alle schonmal bezahlt und bekommt das angedachte Lvl 50 - 60 Gebiet noch
reingepatched.

Ob ihr nun 50 vorn patchday macht oder nachdem patchday bleibt euch überlassen.

hrhr...


Jemand schrieb mal zu Aoc:

Never play on patchday, also never.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








*2 Monate vor BC lief WoW übrigens wie üblich mit Millionen Spielern problemlos.

Sollte dein WoW allerdings nicht gelaufen haben , hättest mal mit deinen Licht einen Computernotdienst beauftragen sollen. *


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Juni 2008)

Benborus schrieb:


> AoC *wird *eine Entäuschung:
> 
> Hm, das *wird *hätte der TE nichtmal nehmen müssen oder?
> 
> ...



0/10


----------



## Mikokami (6. Juni 2008)

Mal zu Versprechen von Spieleherstellern.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf der WoWC Packung hinten drauf steht z.B.:


"Fliegen Sie auf dem Rücken eines Netherdrachen,..."

Welche dann ja auch irgendwann mal ins Spiel reingepatched wurden.


"Viele der entlegensten und gefährlichsten Gebiete der Scherbenwelt sind nur über den Luftweg erreichbar."

Tja eigentlich ja nur die Festung der Stürme und die Instanzen Mechanar, Botanika und Arkatraz.


Illidan steht zwar nicht hinten drauf, aber auf der Packung und im Intro sieht man ja genug von ihm... und selbiger zusammen mit dem schwarzen Tempel kamen wann ins Spiel?


Gut Ding will halt weile haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petroo (6. Juni 2008)

Benborus schrieb:


> AoC *wird *eine Entäuschung:
> 
> Hm, das *wird *hätte der TE nichtmal nehmen müssen oder?
> 
> ...




Ich kopier mal meinen Post aus dem anderen Thread...keine lust alels nochmal neu zu schreiben




Jetz noch einmal
JEDEM SEIN SPIEL
wer der meinung ist er hat fürne Beta bezahlt...PECH....starte das Spiel nicht..Ärger dich still und leise über deine 44€ und nerv niemanden mit dem XXXXten Flamethread..
Wer der Meinung ist WoW ist besser....Ärger dich über deine 44€ ...nerv niemanden mit sinnlosen vergleichen weshalb WoW für DICH besser ist...und spiel WoW und vergiss AoC !!!

Ist das so schwer?

Freine Meinungsäußerrung hin oder her...wenn euch jemand auf der Straße entgegenkommt und euch ins gesicht sagt
"Deine Nase passt nicht zu deinem restlichen gesicht und deinen Körperfettanteil solltest du auch senken...fangen wir garnicht erst über deinen Haarschnitt an!"
Ja das ist eine freie Meinungsäußerrung aber ihr denkt euch
"Kümmer dich doch um deinen scheiß!"
und genauso tuhen das alle die hier AoC spielen und mögen!

Es interessiert keine Sau das du deiner Meinung nach eine Beta spielst
oder es interessiert auch niemanden das du das spiel hasst und WoW besser findest!!!!


----------



## Bighawk1974 (7. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin,

also ich habe mir echt die 20 Seiten mal angetan und das alles gelesen.^^ Sicherlich ist AOC noch nicht ganz ausgereift und manchmal bringt mich das Spiel auch zur Verzweiflung.^^ Sicherlich hat das Spiel auch Buggs. Ich bin aber auch nicht mit der Vorstellung an das Spiel rangegangen das alles reibungslos funktioniert. 

Das gab es bei WOW und HDRO auch nicht. Jedes Spiel hat mit schwierigkeiten zu kämpfen. Und WOW war beim Start nicht BUGGFREI!! Wer das schreibt hat wahrscheinlich nicht beim Start das Spiel gespielt.^^

Was mich aber mich momentan ärgert ist der ständige Vergleich WOW - AOC. Jedes Spiel hat seine Vorzüge und Nachteile.
WOW hat schon eine große Fangemeinde und AOC wird auch seine Fangemeinde haben, wie HDRO und WAR und wie sie alle heißen mögen.

Ich habe das Gefühl das manche WOW-Spieler nicht akzeptieren, dass es neben WOW auch andere Spiele gibt die manche halt gut finden und WOW verlassen. Ich akzeptiere jeden der WOW verlassen hat um was anderes zu Spielen. Ich bin auch von WOW weggegangen, nicht weil WOW ein schlechtest Spiel ist, sondern weil es mir Persönlich einfach zu langweilig geworden ist, denn ausser Goldfarmen und Raiden ist doch nichts mehr los bei WOW. (Das ist meine Perönliche Meinung).

Die Community AOC soweit ich das Beurteilen kann ist auch ein sehr nette. WOW und AOC werden nebeneinander bestehen ob manchen das gefällt oder nicht. Ich verstehe manche Leute nicht auf beiden seiten die sagen das ihr Spiel WOW AOC das bessere ist. 

Jeder Spielt das was ihm am besten gefällt.


----------



## Lamagraa (7. Juni 2008)

Habe ich mal eben für Euch kopiert aus www.aocszene.de  Für alle die das Lag Problem mit der Telekom haben.

Ein großer Teil unserer Spieler haben Probleme mit 9000ms Lagspikes und seit dem Beginn des Early Access haben wir alles in unserer Macht stehende getan um dieses Problem zu beheben.

Da sich das Problem auf den ISP Deutsche Telekom zu beschränken schien, haben wir zuerst Feedback von euch gesammelt.

Deutsche Telekom und Funcom sind nun offiziell in Verhandlungen und wir ebenso, wie Deutsche Telekom, werden ihr möglichstes tun, um das Problem für beide Seiten so schnell wie nur irgend möglich auf kurze und auch auf lange Sicht zu lösen.

Sobald die ersten Schritte zur Verbesserung in Aktion treten, werden wir euch natürlich davon in Kenntnis setzen, sodass ihr die Verbesserung selbst verifizieren könnt und uns Rückmeldungen über den Erfolg der umfangreichen Vorgehensweisen berichten könnt.

Bitte entschuldigt die Unannehmlichkeiten, die euch dadurch entstanden sind. Beide Parteien wurden von dieser Situation überrascht und tun ihr Bestes sie zu beheben.



Zitat Nesshalan:

Die Telekom hat uns mitgeteilt, dass die ersten Erweiterungen diese Woche schon vorgenommen werden.

Wir hoffen, dass sich zumindest für einen Teil der Spieler dadurch jetzt schon eine Besserung einstellt.

Dies ist natürlich nur der Anfang der Verbesserungen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Ishbal (7. Juni 2008)

hm...
könnte es nicht sein das es so viele Leute ärgert die knapp 50€ für das Spiel ausgegeben zu haben, das sie sich nicht still ärgern können oder wollen? Naja andererseits gäbs nich so viele threads zu dem Thema. glaub z zt gehn die Meinungen 50-50 zu dem Spiel auseinander, also Love it or Hate it^^.
btw I Hate it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frankdakrank (7. Juni 2008)

Hamstax schrieb:


> Irgendwie erinnert mich der Thread hier an Starwars.
> 
> Nein, nein nicht wegen der Leute die hier posten, bei denen man meinen könnte, sie hätten unendliche (leere) Weiten zwischen den Ohren.
> 
> ...









Hamsta ich würde mal sagen du schnallst nicht was abgeht , kidis? die ut und cs zocken die jetzT wow zocken ?? kennsch nicht einen und gehöhre ich selber nicht dazu :> muha und noch was ich würde mal sagen du gehörst zu den ganzen leuten wo ich oben angesprochen habe in meinen letzten 3 postst zwar nur indiereckt aber immer hin  mensch leutz das sind Spiele und ihr nehmt den bullshit so ernst und flamet euch gegenseitig  das kidi da benimmt sich meine kleine sister von 4 besser als ihr muhha und hamsta dein post isen post wieder jeder andere auch Yust MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIIIIIIIII :> PWND  sucker


zu dem hau den lukas spiel das daß was ich meinte dummes barbarisches rumgekloppe :> kein skill kein style kein flow  einfach dumm aufem keyboard rum hacken und sich freuen :> und wenn du wegen den raidgilden rumjammerst in Wow die mit den items pvp machen junge investiert so viel zeit wie sie siehste genauso aus jammern andere wegen dir rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 =) look @ me  


und Diabolo2 zocken zum items jagen das beste was ich Je gehört hab das mittlerweile gehackteste MMO wos überhaupt giebt :>    


und um Mal uns "ja so sehr Epic geilen" item hunter in Schutz zu nehmen ich für mich und meine Raid Gruppe Wir gehen Raiden um mehr vom Endcontent zu sehen epics sind dabei musthave bzw nebensache zum weiter kommen und mehr sehen quasi die eintritskarte in den nexten content :> und nu genug von mir an euch schön tag noch :> und hamsta versuch nextes mal noch mehr einen auf vernünftieg zu machen hättes dir fast abgekauft dein blablabla   

[edit] MAts brauchste überall ohne die Kannste nix craften muhahaha aber blubber dir mal weiterhin alles zurecht wenne das rl auch so machst OMFG 

MFG FRANKDAKRANK


----------



## Petroo (7. Juni 2008)

Frankdakrank schrieb:


> Hamsta ich würde mal sagen du schnallst nicht was abgeht (blablalbalblallbalablab... ein haufen scheiße balblablalblablla von frankdkrank blablablalbla.....)



1. Lern erst mal bitte vernünftig schreiben oO
2. Diablos 2 ist kein MMO
und
3. Jetz versuch uns nochmal zu erklären was du mit deinem Post erreichen willst ohne diese unnötige geflame und deine "muaahuahauhauhauauhaus" und "blablabllbalalblalbs"
denn ich hab kein fünkchen Sinn draus lesen können!


----------



## Gothmorg (8. Juni 2008)

"AoC-wird-scheiße"-Thread Nr. 4386743

Bitte schließen. Ein Thread reicht.



> zu dem hau den lukas spiel das daß was ich meinte dummes barbarisches rumgekloppe :> kein skill kein style kein flow einfach dumm aufem keyboard rum hacken und sich freuen :> und wenn du wegen den raidgilden rumjammerst in Wow die mit den items pvp machen junge investiert so viel zeit wie sie siehste genauso aus jammern andere wegen dir rum wink.gif =) look @ me



Wenn ich das nach dem fünften mal durchlesen richtig verstanden hab, dann willst du sagen, dass für AoC kein Skill nötig ist? Wenn ja, dann ab nach hause, in die Ecke und schämen (naja, das sowieso, allein schon für den Satzbau)! AoC ist das skilllastigste MMO, das ich kenne, da man jeden Schlag selbst macht und sich dabei der Verteidigung des Gegners anpassen muss.

Also, was du für die nächsten Posts beachten solltest:
1. Lies dir den Thread nochmal (in deinem Fall besser noch fünf mal) durch, um eventuelle Fehler zu finden.
2. Informiere dich doch bitte richtig, bevor du etwas schreibst, wovon du keine Ahnung hast.
3. Bevor du nicht zumindest die erste Klasse absolviert hast, halt dich doch bitte von Foren fern. Danke.


----------



## makkaal (8. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube, ich weiß schon, warum hier die Trolle gefüttert werden. Ich hab's selten in anderen Foren erlebt, dass genau das so viel Spaß macht... allein das Lesen ist hochamüsant.
Bitte, bitte, liebe Flamer, schreibt noch ein bisschen mehr Dummfug! Wo sind die Kiddie-Schreier? Die Fanbois?
Ich könnt' mich über Threads wie den hier beömmeln, ich hab so einen Heidenspaß. *strahl*

Meinungsäußerung Hurrah. Diskutieren ist ja schön und gut, aber dann sollte sich mein Gegenüber auch als debattierwürdig erweisen. Aber so, lieber Frank, beweist du nur deine mentale Grenzbegabung.

MOARPLZ!! ^_^


----------



## Kazaad (8. Juni 2008)

Frankdakrank schrieb:


> Yust MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIIIIIIIII :> PWND  sucker



Ich würde dir empfehlen deine geistlichen Abscheidungen irgendwo anders rauszulassen.

@Topic: Ich habe vor AoC WoW gespielt (aber nur 2-3 Monate) bis es mir zu bunt wurde. 
Ich glaube es ist ziemlich offensichtlich das WoW 1. ein Zeitfresser ist und 2. Wie Frankdakrank bestätigt wenig Hirn (Skill) vonnöten sein muss (ausser vielleicht bei einem Raid wo jeder seine Rolle hat und konsequent durchziehen muss). Darum habe ich es wieder aufgegeben und mit AoC angefangen. Als erstes fiel mir auf das das Kampfsystem anspruchsvoll ist und dadurch viel spannender ist als bei WoW, denn bei WoW hatte ich bei jedem Mob meine bestimmte Reihenfolge ihn abzumurksen und musste meine Taktik beim wechseln auf ein anderes Getier nur minimal ändern. Ich gebe zu bei AoC ist verhält sich das mit den Kombos ähnlich, aber die Schläge muss man immer anders ansetzen. Wer es aber lieber ruhig und gelassen mag ist bei WoW wohl besser aufgehoben, denn auch das PVP ist momentan in den Adventure Zonen ziemlich brutal, Free for All. 

Ich will damit nicht sagen das WoW schlecht ist, im Gegenteil WoW ist ein Meilenstein. Aber mein persönlicher Vergleich zwischen AoC und WoW gewinnt bei mir, trotz der vielen Fehler und Bugs, AoC. Ich muss sagen das es bisher ein Bug gibt der mir wirklich sehr auf den Geist geht, es ist zwar eher ein optischer Fehler aber stört mich schon enorm. Ansonsten kann ich mit den Bugs leben, wer das nicht kann muss es auch nicht kaufen.


----------



## Thewizard76 (8. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Das es Leute gibt die das Dingen nach dem ersten 2 Stunden in die Ecke feuern könnten, den Weitblick haben sie schon
> lange verloren....oder soweit vorhanden ihr Umtauschrecht verlieren wenn sie den Download erst 2 Wochen später fertig
> haben - ist auch nix mehr mit Umtausch.
> 
> Sicherlich wirds noch geändert, aber sich eine Stundesonnenbank kaufen, und beim betreten der Sonnenbank sofort zu einem Abo genötigt werden wie in AoC hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen. Oder das ein Spiel von den Programmieraufwand wesentlich nachläßt (da reicht auch nicht die Demo aus um das festzustellen).


1. Man kann Computerspiele egal ob on oder offline im Normalfall nicht umtauschen weil man die dinger immer kopieren kann.

2. Du musst ja nur ausfüllen was du im falle des Gefallens für ein Abo haben möchtest. Wenn es Dir gefällt hast du ca. 35 Euro für das Spiel ausgegeben weil du ja die 30 Tage for free hattest. Wenn nicht ist es wie mit jedem anderen Computerspiel auch Pech gehabt. Liegt es in der Ecke und verstaubt


----------



## makkaal (8. Juni 2008)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> Wenn es Dir gefällt hast du ca. 35 Euro für das Spiel ausgegeben weil du ja die 30 Tage for free hattest.



Wo hast du denn dein AoC gekauft? Ich hab für meines 50€ bezahlen müssen. Die Rechnung macht keinen Sinn: Entweder 50€ für das Spiel und 30 Tage kostenfrei, oder aber 35€ für das Spiel und 15€ für das Monatsabo. Oder hab ich dich da einfach falsch verstanden?

Ansonsten stimm ich dem zu - ich hab unzählige Spiele im Regal, die sich nach dem Kauf entweder als Mist oder als nicht-mein-Ding rausgestellt haben. TitanQuest ist so eins, was mir nicht gefallen hat, trotzdem log ich mich doch nicht bei den entsprechenden Foren ein und zetere herum, wie schlecht das Spiel sei.
Das ist ein reines MMO Phänomen...


----------



## Esric (8. Juni 2008)

Gibt es hier keine Mods für das Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (8. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich deinen Sarg mopse, kletter ich dann auch in die Forentrollliste? Alternativ werd ich Netskater- & Frankdakrank-Fanboy!


----------



## Trainow (9. Juni 2008)

Hi 

Will mich eigentlich nicht einmischen, in diesen langsam ohne sinn werdenden thread, aber ich finde dieser thread beweist was für ne coole community Age of Conan hat, 
vergleicht mal die threads von leuten die aoc spielen, mit den wowlern die nur am flamen sind. Alle Aoc threads sind intelligent geschrieben und haben auch einen Sinn.
Und wenn ich so einen Dreck wie von Frankdakrankewowkidda lese muss ich echt kotzen... der hat aoc 100% nichtmal gespielt und is einfach nur am flamen.
Aber das ist intressant, ich habe das auch schon in anderen Foren beobachtet und die Art wie sie flamen und schreiben ist eine sogennante Defensiv Stellung von den Wowlern einfach Spiele schlecht machen die sie nicht kennen nur weil sie Angst haben das zuviele Spieler ihr geliebtes Azeroth verlassen.


Theroas i love you !! muss bei deine thread jedes mal lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Find die Liste da auch wieder hammer!!!

mfg Trainow


----------



## UnterHund (9. Juni 2008)

Ich bin mal ganz mutig:
Ihr wollt ein MMO mit nem guten Start?
Tabula Rasa!

Traurig nur das abgesehen vom Start es eigentlich nicht viel positives zu berichten gibt. 
ENDGAME? - Fehlanzeige!
Crafting? - Der letzte Witz
Balancing kann ich nix zu sagen zock nur PVE.
LFG-Interface - nicht vorhanden, wobei man aber eh alles solo spielen kann in dem Game (warums dann überhaupt n MMo ist? kA!)

Und das beste: Ich zocks immer noch (AoC läuft net sonst würd ich wohl...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

So long, und nun flamed mich.


----------



## Xordon (9. Juni 2008)

Zwei Sachen: 
1. Enttäuscht werden kann man nur, wenn man überhöhte Erwartungen hat und
2. Wieso dieses lächerliche Konkurrenzdenken? Es ist Platz für mehr als ein Spiel auf einmal und auch ohne die riesigen Kundenzahlen von WoW kann ein MMO durchaus als erfolgreich gelten. 

Zum WoW-Gebashe: Dass die Quests ewig dauern kann ich wirklich nicht bestätigen. Zugegeben, zwischen 40 und 60 sind einige Quests dabei, die leicht(!) grindintensiv sind, bei BC fällt mir dagegen nur die Safariquest in Nagrand + die Oger in Nagrand ein. Die Entwickler lernen schon, was den Spielern gefällt und was nicht. 3 Stunden dauert keine Quest, die nicht gerade in einen der Dungeons führt.

Das "Bessere Community"-Argument finde ich auch immer weit überzogen. Sowohl HdRO- als auch die AoC-Community (und praktisch die jedes anderen zu erscheinenden oder erschienenen MMOGs auch) rühmt sich eines besseren Umgangs. Zumindest von HdRO kann ich sagen, dass da einfach mit der rosaroten Brille draufgeschaut wird. Auch da gibts "Unterhaltungen" im Chat, die dem Brachlandchat aus Anfangszeiten in rein garnichts nachstehen. 

Mir scheint ohnehin, dass gerade die ehemaligen extremen WoW-Fanboys diejenigen sind, die nach dem Wechsel auf ein anderes Spiel am meisten auf das alte schimpfen und ihr neues Juwel mit aller Kraft verteidigen, bis das neue wieder als scheiße gilt usw.
Das ähnelt dem Musik-"Insider", der nur die Schallplatten(!) der unbekanntesten Szenekünstler kauft, ihnen jedoch, sobald diese Erfolg haben, Ausverkauf vorwirft.

Und noch ein Comic zum Thema: 
http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20080227


----------



## Thewizard76 (9. Juni 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn dein AoC gekauft? Ich hab für meines 50€ bezahlen müssen. Die Rechnung macht keinen Sinn: Entweder 50€ für das Spiel und 30 Tage kostenfrei, oder aber 35€ für das Spiel und 15€ für das Monatsabo. Oder hab ich dich da einfach falsch verstanden?
> 
> Ansonsten stimm ich dem zu - ich hab unzählige Spiele im Regal, die sich nach dem Kauf entweder als Mist oder als nicht-mein-Ding rausgestellt haben. TitanQuest ist so eins, was mir nicht gefallen hat, trotzdem log ich mich doch nicht bei den entsprechenden Foren ein und zetere herum, wie schlecht das Spiel sei.
> Das ist ein reines MMO Phänomen...


Das hast du falsch verstanden
Kaufpreis 50 Euro minus 15 Euro der freie Monat ergibt 35 Euro fürs Spiel mal grob überschlagen weil über ein paar Cent muss man sich ja nicht Streiten


----------



## Stancer (9. Juni 2008)

Ich habe es heute geschafft. Mir lief ein Spieler namens Azeroth über den Weg....den habe ich sofort umgebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kalimdor hab ich auch schon gesehen, der entkam mir aber nochmal...

Hab aber leider kein Beweisscreenie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: Das Spiel ist super. Mal wieder nen MMORPG auf hohem Niveau und nicht son Casual Mist/Massenware.


----------



## Tikume (9. Juni 2008)

Keine ebay Links hier bitte posten, wenn ich sowas sehe wird es sofort gelöscht.


----------



## Theroas (9. Juni 2008)

UnterHund schrieb:


> Ich bin mal ganz mutig:
> Ihr wollt ein MMO mit nem guten Start?
> Tabula Rasa!
> 
> ...



Aus dir würde ein großer Barbar, Unterhund!
Möge dich der große Segen der Hardware treffen!


----------



## Maugaran (9. Juni 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Aus dem AoC-Forum:




wow das Beste was ich bis jetzt hier im Forum gelesen habe


----------



## Sugandhalaya (9. Juni 2008)

EmJay, dafür darfst du die 22 machen...komm, sei so nett :-D

Was mir da grad einfällt: Alle paar Threads wird im Zusammenhang mit Bugs "Vanguard" erwähnt. Hmmm...was ihr nur habt. Ich habe Vanguard von Release bis Mai gespielt...warum? Weil es trotz einiger Bugs anders war...was Neues, schöne Grafik und anspruchsvoll (was alle 3 Sphären betrifft...wobei Diplomatie a bissl stupide wird).
Aber wenn ich das jetzt objektiv vergleiche...die MMO(RP)Gs, die ich gespielt habe, kommt folgende *SUBJEKTIVE* Rangliste an Bugfreiheit zu Beginn zustande:

1. Guild Wars
2. Age of Conan
3. World of Warcraft
4. Vanguard - Saga of Heroes

Nun vergleiche man das mit *MEINER* Sympathie- und "gut find"-Rangliste:

1. Age of Conan
2. Guild Wars
3. Vanguard - Saga of Heroes
4. World of Warcraft

Was sagt uns das? Nix! Was sagt mir das? Ein MMOG kann trotz sporadisch auftretender Bugs Spass machen, wenn man weiß, worauf man sich mit dem Spiel einlässt. Und ich habe den Eindruck, es gibt hier 2 Gruppen von AoC-Miesmachern...die WoW-Kiddys und chronische "Alles außer WoW und HdRO Schlechtmacher"...die schon aus Prinzip etwas scheiße finden...und dann noch die Leute, die dachten, AoC sei ein WoW mit richtiger Grafik.
Die ersten darf und kann man nicht ernst nehmen, sie trollen sich aber ganz oben in der Trollliste. Die Zweiteren haben sich einfach vorher nicht informiert. Tragisch, aber an Unwissenheit geht so manche Kultur zugrunde!

Nun, auch nach dem release von Vanguard gab es zuhauf die abgewanderten WoW-Spieler und der /german-Channelw ar auf deutsch gesagt unter aller Sau. Inzwischen ist das Spiel mit großen Flicken repariert worden, wurde (leider?) massentauglicher gemacht und läuft stabiler...aber vor allem: es hat sich gesund geshcrumpft...die grad erwähnte Horde von WoWlern ist wieder abgezogen und man findet nun dort eine Community, wie man sie sich auch bei den populären Vertretern der Genres wünscht.

Und auch wenn es für AoC finanziell mies wäre, würde ich mir für dieses Spiel ebenfalls wünschen, dass es sich gesundschrumpft und die Leute, die dort irgendwie falsch sind, schnell wieder weg sind.

Hmmm, worauf will ich hinaus? Ja, zum Thema des Threads, der ja von Helden wie Netskater etc. einw enig vergessen wurde.

AoC mag Bugs haben, ruckelig laufen oder was weiß ich. Ich finde aber auch bei anderen Genrevertretern genug Bugs. Und man sollte ein Spiel so kurz nach Release nicht nach den Bugs beurteilen, denn dass öffentliche Betatestes nicht für das Auffinden von Käfenr genutzt werden, soltle jedem, der weiß, was ein PTR ist, klar sein.
AoC mag verfrüht erschienen sein (Vanguard auch), aber anhand der Patches und Ankündigungen der letzten Tage sehe ich, dass die Entwickler alles tun, um die Kunden zufrieden zu stellen. Dass es trotzdem chronische Nörgler gibt, nun...damit muss man leben.

Ich mag auch einiges an AoC nicht, werde das hier aber nicht breittreten, denn erstens sollte sich jeder selbst eine Meinung bilden und zudem mag ich AoC trotzdem und werde weiterhin meine Nekromantin durch die Gegend jagen.

Letztendlich kann man sich für diesen Thread nur wünschen, dass die Leute, die von der Ausdrucksweise in eine Vormittagstalkshow passen, fernbleiben und die Leute, die AoC kritisieren, dies auf einer ernstzunehmenden Basis tun...wobei man sich dies ebenfalls von den AoC-Befürwortern wünschen kann.

Gegenbeispiel: Ich find Tokio Hotel scheiße...ich kauf mir trotzdem keine Konzertkarten und deren Alben, nur um lauthals auf deren Konzerten zu schreien, was ich von denen halte. Ferner besuche ich keine Fanseiten oder Fanforen von TH, um dort meine Meinung kund zu tun. Vergleich erkannt? Fein!

Prösterchen!


----------



## Doboss (9. Juni 2008)

Es muss einem aber klar sein als mmo Produzent das man schon ein sehr gutes Spiel produzieren muss um Leute von den etablierten Vertretern
des Genres abzuwerben.Nur einen Werbehype auslösen u dann was halbgares servieren geht nicht gut.
Das ein Spiel startschwierigkeiten hat ist klar.
Die Grundelemente müssen aber sofort überzeugen.
Die Kundschaft ist halt verwöhnt und das wird sich auch nicht ändern.
Man kann nicht einfach sagen tut mal alle so als ob es WoW nie gegeben hat 
Das wäre als ob jemand ein Rennwagen verkauft der sich als Pferdekutsche herausstellt und der Verkäufer sagt tun sie so als hätten sie noch nie ein Auto gesehn.


----------



## Badumsaen (9. Juni 2008)

Trainow schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Will mich eigentlich nicht einmischen, in diesen langsam ohne sinn werdenden thread


Dieser Thread hatte mal einen Sinn?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mangler (9. Juni 2008)

AOC ist einfach nur schlecht ! sorry aber das war nicht der Kracher :/ - - - Schade für das ausgegebene Geld.


----------



## Redspark (9. Juni 2008)

Trainow schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Will mich eigentlich nicht einmischen, in diesen langsam ohne sinn werdenden thread, aber ich finde dieser thread beweist was für ne coole community Age of Conan hat,
> vergleicht mal die threads von leuten die aoc spielen, mit den wowlern die nur am flamen sind. Alle Aoc threads sind intelligent geschrieben und haben auch einen Sinn.
> ...





einfach nur /signed


----------



## prontopronto (9. Juni 2008)

Ist schon irgendwo belustigend, wie hier der eine und andere enttäuschte Spieler seine PERSÖNLICHE MEINUNG als die einzig allumfassende "WAHRHEIT ©" darstellen möchte. 
Was zum Henker treibt euch eigentlich dazu der Welt zu erzählen das ihr euer AoC Abo gekündigt habt ? Erzählt es doch bitte im off. Forum bevor ihr kündigt, und schreibt wenigstens eure Beweggründe hinzu, hier könnt ihr evtl. die nichtmal anvisierte Zielgruppe der 12jährigen die unter Dyslexie leiden mit euren sinnbefreiten Einzeilern beeindrucken.
Glaubt ihr allen Ernstes, das hier der mündige Mensch aufgrund eurer chronisch durchgeleierten Phrasen sich vom Kauf von AoC abschrecken läßt? 
Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Wenn ganz offensichtliche Flachbirnen, die nicht mehr als einen halben zusammengestammelten Satz zusammenbringen, sich nicht mit AoC anfreunden können, dann freue ich mich umso mehr euch nicht in diesem MMORPG begegnen zu müssen.

Oh da fällt mir ein, ich habe ja vor 2 Monaten mein WoW Abo gekündigt. Und das habe ich ja nichtmal in der WoW Sektion hier 35mal euch erzählt, ich glaub ich muss euch erstmal jeden Tag damit nerven. Das interessiert euch doch, oder etwa nicht? 

Hey wie war noch das Totschlag-Argument ? 
Keiner zwingt euch das Spiel zu spielen? Geil, damit hat man von vornherein jegliche Diskussion beendet bevor sie begonnen hat. Aber ihr wollt eh nicht diskutieren. Und jetzt verkauft bitte eure AoC Kopie und trollt euch. Tschüss.


----------



## Kazaad (10. Juni 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> EmJay, dafür darfst du die 22 machen...komm, sei so nett :-D
> 
> Was mir da grad einfällt: Alle paar Threads wird im Zusammenhang mit Bugs "Vanguard" erwähnt. Hmmm...was ihr nur habt. Ich habe Vanguard von Release bis Mai gespielt...warum? Weil es trotz einiger Bugs anders war...was Neues, schöne Grafik und anspruchsvoll (was alle 3 Sphären betrifft...wobei Diplomatie a bissl stupide wird).
> Aber wenn ich das jetzt objektiv vergleiche...die MMO(RP)Gs, die ich gespielt habe, kommt folgende *SUBJEKTIVE* Rangliste an Bugfreiheit zu Beginn zustande:
> ...



Recht hat er  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2008)

So - nachdem ich hier ein bisschen aufgeräumt habe und für einen 11-seitigen Kontrollgang nicht die Zeit ist, ist dieser Thread zu. Alle, ja wirklich alle die in irgendeine Richtung "geflamed" haben dürfen sich verwarnt fühlen und sind beim nächsten Vorfall dieser Art gesperrt.


----------

